# just editing some posts here



## fleamailman

("...hi, here is where I will edit my posts a bit hewing them into something more _me by my pen_..." mentioned the goblin who was happy to chat with the humans while doing so though, adding "...normally I'm either on progressive writer's forums or getting banned from less progressive writer's forums, but I thought I'd try my luck at somewhere different again where there wouldn't be those writertypes who don't take this online presence seriously for their bookwriting instead, very commendable indeed, save that today's reality is that so few people read books that by the time one has got even on person to see the first line of an ebook, hundreds, if not thousands more will have seen a well placed post upon forumland...", at which point the goblin thanked the reader for reading this far, smiling to the words "...nobody reads my posts but it's always a somebody who replies...")


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

certainly, the goblin thanked the poster for pointing out the plight of the american economy of late, but either way, the goblin's mind, or whatever little remained of it that is, was musing on the idea that somehow those federal financial institutions could solve much of that accusation, that the market is somehow out of touch, or insensitive, or even irrelevant to mr joe average, if they were to better entice the average american here to participate more in the stock exchange, but how then, by for example creating some _special issue_ treasury bonds that convert upon their maturity straight into foodstamps, "...yes, these so called _foodstamp bonds_ could be traded freely on the open market, so that the *one in five americans receiving foodstamps at the moment *would be able to keep track of their investment in the US economy so to speak..." ventured the goblin, somehow aware that without some sort of intervention soon, his much needed supply of american peanut butter could well be in serious jeopardy, perish the thought





55


----------



## luvs

oh.


----------



## fleamailman

luvs said:


> oh.



("...thank you my dear human, that is if I may so bold as to call you one now..." went the goblin doing his level best to welcome posters here too, adding "...as long as you do not confess to being a writertype I am sure we will get along ever so well, where even if you say you're a writertype then I will stil befriend you where I can can, only that I'll speak slower I guess...")

repost from elsewhere. the "marketing and self promotion" thread

"...naah, not for me..." went the goblin, adding "...and anyway, it's as good as published when one has hit the "post" button here, so I'll just let others conquer that bookworld still, while I'll take on forumland instead and devil take the hindmost...", somehow the goblin was thinking about dr johnson now who as someone in his day had been known as *a man of letters*,  so the goblin just went "...well that's good enough for me I suppose, let's settle for *a goblin of posts* here, and besides, how many other goblins am I up against anyway..."





101


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> So you're saying that eccentric is good? But just how much being eccentric is good?


"...well in dailylife I imagine one's eccentricity is good until society locks one up for it, whereas on forumland it's just good until one gets locked out for it, though I wonder who amongst us would like to think of themselves as some drab normal anyway..." replied the goblin who felt himself to be very normal indeed as far as goblins went





107


----------



## Kane

Quite frankly, a little goblin goes a long way.

 Just sayin'.


----------



## fleamailman

Kane said:


> Quite frankly, a little goblin goes a long way. Just sayin'.



("...and I like being here too..." replied the goblin in all honesty now, simply he was away from his usual haunts then, so those he met here he imagined to be fun, just here to converse then, saying "...at times it gets so dull just being who one is in the mirror, like one's age, or one's status, a real _madame bovary_ for want of a better term for it, no, instead and since this virtual reality here, why not be whatever you like now..." wherever forumland offered its minions the choice between either wendy's or peter pan's fate, smiling "...reality is what it makes of you, yet virtual reality is what you make of it I imagine...")

repost from elsewhere

the goblin was feeling better, but he understood that life, as one gets older, shuns the elderly for being old, ugly, or whatever, but the goblin knew too, that it was "all up to him now", in that if he had to become someone old, someone treated like some iceberg by others, then like that iceberg then, only one fifth of him would remain visible as in his dailylife where that other four fifths of him would be submerged on forumland as something far more than either that man seen in the mirror, or any other of those real-life fettering categorizations could offer, so he simply repeated "...you and I are what we create here, and my persona, my internet-self then, is going to be amazingly deep and real, promise, or I will die trying, no, let's make it both of those aims here, for this is my _journey to self_ now, which is also one's journey to death too..."





12


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin remembered too, those white chalk stones clearly but there were none where his childhood beach was, he had first seen them and only seen them on the car drive down to cornwall, even now they still conjured up the relentless wind streaming in from the sea to the goblin who, refusing to turn his head away from the view, had born the brunt for as long as he could till, in the end, the teasing cold sea wind had eventually forced the goblin to look away, and in that sole instant, that the goblin had blinked that is, his laughing past had snatched the moment from his then present, "...next time I won't look away, ever..." he had promised himself ever since, but the muse just laughed saying "...silly goblin, you can't out stare the sea, you should know that much by now, ah but goblin, if you look long enough the sea might just wink at you instead..." the goblin smiled at the thought, yes the muse just had such a way with ideas then





12


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, that time of year

"...well this is the big night folks..." says the broadcaster over the radio in the bistro to a goblin who couldn't think what to type next, the guy continues "...that's right, the night you've been waiting for, for tonight folks, you'll get to hear who, amongst the many nominees in the various categories, will finally walk away with a fruitcake in this year's "box of frogs" awards..." and yet in listening in the goblin felt old and out of it, he simply couldn't remember who any of these stars, who had turned up at davos this year that is, were, nor even how it mattered now





31


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin never forgot hemingway's ways famous line "If you are lucky enough to have lived in paris as a young man, then wherever you go for the rest of your life, it stays with you, for _paris is a movable feast_", and then the goblin felt that he too, should try for a quote, saying "..."if you are lucky enough to have lived in london as a young man, then wherever you go for the rest of your life, it stays with you, for _london is meals on wheels_ then..." 





32


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin admitted that the trouble with his life was not knowing its duration, "...you see, if I had but a short time to live, then even a small amount of money would make me relatively rich whereas, if I were to live well into my old age, then I am poor no matter how much money I may have..." ventured the goblin, adding "...so a "fear of poverty" is the mindset of older people for this very reason, it's as if their future played cat and mouse with them in that no one wished to be caught yet no one knew how long that chaise would continue neither..."





33


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> hey! whats new everyone



"...not sure myself..." replied the goblin recovering from his cold, but now a bit worried in fact that the american administration, was just following the spanish empire in 17th century down her road to ruin here, adding "...well, the parallel is clear enough, I mean same fervor at the top, same problem of logistics, same high cost too, where slowly demoralization creeps in, troops go unpaid or ill equipped, mutinies within the ranks, and final pullout, at the cost of her empire, for if spain had cut her loses at the start, she wouldn't have paved the way for the french empire first, followed by the british empire after that...", simply spain had the new world with an almost unlimited supply of silver at the time, concluding "...so if spain with unlimited finance couldn't defeat the various states in the netherlands, how could it possibly be then, that america, with its multi trillion dollar debt at this point, can somehow subdue the afghanistan tribes indefinitely here...", simply, that same old writing was on the wall, and it still read *either pull out or bleed on*





97


----------



## Kane

Check the yellow pages, goblin.  Your locale is sure to offer free counseling at one of its community centers.


----------



## fleamailman

Kane said:


> Check the yellow pages, goblin.  Your locale is sure to offer free counseling at one of its community centers.



the goblin welcomed kane to a seemingly normal forum with average members upon it, perhaps guessing that somehow he too had realized that something was amiss here, that they were, all to a man, just KGB agents just practicing to be humdrum housewives, "...yes, you're asking yourself how in your heart you knew this all along, that is how when comrade admin appealed to her fellow proletariat members to rally up against the constraints of capitalism, you couldn't quite buy into the hidden bolshevik ideology there..." said the goblin pausing for the exact words again, he then continued "...no, like me, you didn't fall for it because their deception was in its way just too perfect to be real so it had to be false then...", "...brilliant holmes..." came the voice in the background as the goblin's three pipe solution was once more pressed into his pipe "...elementary my dear fellow, no one can post on this forum longer than three weeks without going mad, and the rest was just a simple deduction from there then...", where somehow the solution smoldered away in the goblin's mind now





16


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...perhaps then..." the goblin mused on seeing his posts to date "...it's the very fact that one fits badly into one's own existence that makes one all that more aware of it...", at which point death, sitting on the chair opposite the goblin smoking a cigarette ventured "...too true goblin, most people wake up in their beds before their alarm clock goes off, they note how much time is left before that clock will ring and then they choose between sleeping on or staying awake in their beds, only that the real truth is that the alarm clock could go off at any moment...", "...ok, but then what do you suggest..." asked the goblin curiously, "...nothing really, depends on the individual I guess, how about you goblin, would you stay awake or sleep on or in their place..." but the goblin couldn't answer that question, at least he couldn't find the right answer to reply with, so death simply grew a smile upon his face again, admitting "...well now goblin, I suppose that if you could actually answer that question, then your alarm clock should have gone off by now..."





19


----------



## Kane

Seems the goblin is just too clever for his own good. Alas, genius is a lonely affliction, leading one to mutter to one's self.


----------



## fleamailman

Kane said:


> Seems the goblin is just too clever for his own good. Alas, genius is a lonely affliction, leading one to mutter to one's self.



("...well, writing is mostly muttering to oneself I guess..." ventured the goblin thinking Kane was good company too, adding "...and when not actually writing per se, perhaps it's sipping coffee to one's thoughts in the intervals between then...", in fact, the goblin needed a thread like this to edit his posts upon, but he loved conversing with those who just showed up, saying "...and now, how about you Kane, what is it you want from being on forumland, would you like to more with your posts...")


repost from elsewhere



> I think maybe you'll win this competition Flea - you never run out of things to say


"...too true..." replied the goblin, adding "...but actually it's a battle against one's own indifference here, in that first one sets a quota like "one post a day", asking oneself _what in my life is worth posting_, then one types out a text, perhaps adding a matching picture to dress it, where then one posts the result across as many "last post" threads as one can so as not to lose it, afterwhich one just dies like everyone else does...", at which point most people think "well why bother then" but the goblin knew that that was the difference between a _shared_ and an _unshared_ life, and that most people hadn't the slightest clue what that meant as they were probably too caught up in their dailylife and all that bidding of the moneygod again to simply see it for themselves, whereupon the goblin just spelled it out now, saying "...their muse sleeps I guess, well that's their choice perhaps, but not mine now, ah no, I want to know myself by what I post..." 





23


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "what are you thinking" thread

the goblin was thinking about how little television he actually watched now that the computer seemed to offer everything in its place, only that in its freedom of choice the computer, unlike the television, didn't force one to watch the news, so the goblin felt that he was often behind in keeping up with the news, saying "...ah, but on the other hand, the news of late does seem somewhat one-sided, where I'm almost glad to be missing it even, and to explain why let's imagine for example, that the british were striking possible IRA sites in ireland from the air, and then massing ground troupes on the boarder for a massive incursion, and then on top of this, that the british were then to announce on behalf of the suffering irish that there was no humanitarian crisis whatsoever, and where, if this was really the case then, that perhaps then the news coverage might possibly be portrayed slightly differently by the american media here, well at least slightly differently than it has in its coverage about the gaza incursion by israel..."





27


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin wanted to support this forum and therefore felt that some pictures were in order here, saying "...well yes, the pictures are there to help people with reading difficulties, whereas the texts are just there for those with mental problems, and for those with both I suppose I could link them to MTV if they so wished..." 





28


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

today the goblin was thinking about someone who had lost over 1000 posts from being banned somewhere, "...well that explains why I post across forumland now...", simply, anyone could lock someone's threads, or delete or edit their posts, or ban them outright, where again, the forum or its server could fold, crash, start asking for money, anything then, whatever now, but none of this would effect the goblin one bit, since his posts were across forumland, that is across both forums and servers, again and again, such being the enduring power of forumland he felt, whereupon the goblin just remarked "...in fact, I could become a beggar on the street with nothing to my name, or ill in hospital then, but forumland would still have these posts across it now, and after me even..."





45


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "afterlife" thread

"...simply, you and I are anonymous, the number of posts, the hit rate, and all the other paraphernalia which goes up to create any member on a site actually means nothing because nothing can be proved here, nothing except the fact that I am writing this and you are reading it..." said the goblin whose goal remained to know himself from what he posted, adding "...you can't know the future, there is no way to know it because it is not here yet, but perhaps one can know oneself, because oneself is here all the time..."





49


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Hey, fleamailman, I have a question for you.  How much time did you invest in this thread?



"...very little..." replied the goblin, explaining "...the reposts are simply air/edit/backup now, where each time I repost something it gets feedback, while I get to edit it too, and where it becomes a backup should something happen to the original...", yet nothing actually mattered by it, in that he was anonymous and had been banned and so many times with his threads/posts erased so many times too, that he had arrived at an understanding now, a madness perhaps, that it was not so much what resulted form posting as gaining the ability to do post in itself that counted, saying "...think of this as the reader seeing the footprints of a creature that the author sees, the author writes hoping that his pen will capture the contours of the creature knowing that the creature is never caught by it, just it's that _practice of capturing_ that the author is trying to perfect within himself each time...", and that was all it ever was he supposed, yet that all was everything too





172


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "please introduce yourself" thread

in fact by now the goblin didn't even know if his libido still worked, saying "...no doubt I'd probably start thinking about the appropriate lines and adjectives at the time, highly likely with all this writing now, transcendental lovemaking, subjective, looking on once more, as in "and how was it for you darling", replying "soft, firm, mechanical, overwhelming, intimate, passionate and somewhat messy too", admittedly not quite what she was expecting to hear then, but being her fault for asking...", so, as far as the goblin's lovelife was concerned, all speculations, and those conjectures that go with them, had not been put to test for quite some while now, simply "bets off" seemed easier to live with here, that is while accepting that at his age, like any age for that matter, there were both hardships and compensations, "...welcome to your transcendental "double life" goblin..." went slot's voice in the background again, adding "...please post your "out of self" experiences here, you usually do, don't you now goblin..."





64


----------



## fleamailman

the ghost of divorce 

day turns to night, the droning darkness hides shapes and shadows of things past feels the goblin as he looks out across the lightly lit city of geneva, "...cold is king then..." he thinks aloud to himself alone with his thoughts "...and in the cold of night comes these ghosts, god I hate them as much as they must hate me too, they won't die till I do, I know that, and my mother's passing brings them back from where I thought I buried them inside..." the goblin's mind went back to his first marriage then, of letting go a little girl's hand and saying  "...mummy and daddy are not happy..." and then the formalities of separation with an ex wife and a daughter of his first marriage at an ever acceptable distance, and each with new lives and partners, each understanding that "it was the only way", "the right thing to do", "one can't live a lie now can one", etc., but the goblin also knew that no amount of understanding ever puts this ghost to rest, time hadn't here, and he was struggling to say what he saw now "...so a death in the family puts family members back facing one another again..." said the goblin "...just our unspoken ghost will be sitting between us three I imagine, while we pretend to be nice to one another..."





6


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...do you think I talk to myself slot...", "...no goblin you've got the muse and me to talk to, but mind you what with innerman lamenting the superficiality of outerman, and outerman craving "this, that, and the next thing", the wonder is not if you do actually talk to yourself, it's more how you can ever get a word in edgeways...", "...hello you two..." said the muse who popped in from the back room "...I heard that, is that you goblin worrying about whether you talk to yourself then...", "...um, well I, um...","...yep, he sure is, muse...", the slot had noticed the goblin was seated looking down at his shoes woefully, the muse put her hands down on his shoulders from behind him "...there there goblin I am sure you're not talking to yourself, any schizophrenic will tell you that much...", the man in the mirror found the whole image rather appealing as the goblin lifted his hand to his shoulder placing it on hers saying "...thanks muse but..., ...", "...goblin..." she moved around the chair to look at him clearly, then, placing a lone finger on his lips as only a woman could do, spoke softly "...anyone can post but only mad people make interesting posters, leave sanity for shallow people, we're different...", "...that's better Your Madnessty..." joked the slot as the goblin then started typing his hapless posts once more





8


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...feed me goblin, so many ghosts and so few posts...", "...but slot, what if many of those ghosts and still alive...", "...well just post their live ghosts then goblin, that's what the present becomes anyway, besides you promised the muse and had better do it before you become a ghost too...", "...ok alright slot, I remember it's "honesty, a shared life and thick skin" but I never thought this _muse pact_ thingy would be so weird to live through, I mean they're everywhere and anytime...", "...goblin, people have their memories, writers have their ghosts, that's all, and those ghosts own you until you dispel them and that's all it is isn't it..." and with that the hungry slot and the haunted goblin just looked at each other as the ghosts closed in for the post once more





22


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...so what is a mere 13billion dollars in terms of jpmorgan chase's 1trillion dollar wealth..." asked the goblin knowing that it was less than 1% of its grand total, 0.013% in fact, while understanding too, that that was all it cost to bribe america's justice system today to get away with the largest fraud perpetrated in US history, saying "...thus jammie daimond finally admits to the fraud openly, where the US justice system, instead of meting out justice, just lets jpmorgan off the hook with a 13billion dollar fine with no incarcerations whatsoever, even allowing them to continue as before it seems...", in other words, that the increasing wealth gap had become an evident justice gap too, though what with the NSA to observe one, and the NDAA to enforce their will upon one too, the goblin strongly advised all americans not to protest lest they get arrested for speaking out in a country they no longer knew that was no longer america





218


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, writer's forum, the "why do you write" thread

"...well, I imagine that I'm just like most writers I suppose, that is that I probably write because there's something serious wrong with me..." ventured the goblin, adding "...ah, but if it's any consolation to you, I'm not nearly as nuts as those who actually read my posts now, no I mean that they must be very far gone indeed even to have read this far, and then, right to the end of my post too, well who knows then, perhaps they'll never ever be sane again, or maybe they were never sane to begin with..."





190


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...so one's _old age_ finally helps one to turn inwards..." said the goblin  adding "...but why turn inwards only after one's _old age_ has forced itself upon one...", somehow the goblin's battle for his mother against her slowly engulfing senility had shown him that much at least, that those who were ill prepared for their own retirement often suffered within the rudderless freedom of it, thus goblin just remarked "...so the real question for me here is _how does one turn inwards_ then, seeing that all on my outside of myself is not mine to keep anyway, that everything other than these thoughts and feelings belongs to a dailylife that invariably takes back whatever it has offered without pity on its part nor choice on my part neither..."





47


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a forum's "last post" thread

in the old house the mirror to the bathroom is always there, just as it has been since the goblin's childhood, its full length, and, to anyone else of course, it would be just another mirror, like any other mirror, that they pass in the course of their day that is, and yes the goblin too passes many mirrors in his day, except that each time the goblin looks into the depths of this one mirror he see himself yes, but besides seeing his own reflection as most people would, he also sees those ghosts of himself years before, not as some tease, nor as a premise for regret or something, no, only as something "matter of fact", as those ghosts were then, or as they still are perhaps, “...well it's a compromise goblin...” said one of them suddenly, continuing “...we don't get to live on into that “you” we see here, but we do retain our countenances which is more than I can say for you of course, you're dying goblin like everyone else that is, whereas we can't die, ah but we can't change neither, simply we're as “stuck aground” in your past, as you are “stuck adrift” in your present goblin, and we salute you too, for simply we owe ourselves to you then, that's all, dare I put it as, it's as if you are the “last post” of us now...”











48


----------



## Kane

fleamailman said:


> repost from elsewhere
> 
> "...so one's _old age_ finally helps one to turn inwards..." said the goblin adding "...but why turn inwards only after one's _old age_ has forced itself upon one...", somehow the goblin's battle for his mother against her slowly engulfing senility had shown him that much at least, that those who were ill prepared for their own retirement often suffered within the rudderless freedom of it, thus goblin just remarked "...so the real question for me here is _how does one turn inwards_ then, seeing that all on my outside of myself is not mine to keep anyway, that everything other than these thoughts and feelings belongs to a dailylife that invariably takes back whatever it has offered without pity on its part nor choice on my part neither..."


Yes, dear goblin, it's a bitch getting old. 

But I, for one, made a deal with the devil decades ago. He said I could live 65 Sammy Davis Jr. years ... or 85 Ken Starr years. Although choosing the former, it's the "trade off" the devil made -- the "what's in it for him" -- that I don't recall.

Live well.  End up with the right regrets.


----------



## fleamailman

Kane said:


> Yes, dear goblin, it's a bitch getting old. But I, for one, made a deal with the devil decades ago. He said I could live 65 Sammy Davis Jr. years ... or 85 Ken Starr years. Although choosing the former, it's the "trade off" the devil made -- the "what's in it for him" -- that I don't recall. Live well.  End up with the right regrets.



("...you're a credit to the forum and I like your way of thinking too..." went the goblin agreeing that the point of life was not just longevity now, then adding "...if I write at all, it's _to know who I am by what I post_, where few other things bar this writing here are allowed one to one's very last...", where once the goblin had written as he should but that was long ago was he was older still, smiling "...pick a topic then, I'll see if I can relate to it then, livewriters need company, it's not like bookwriting where it's only one way...")

repost from elsewhere, written in the mountains, modified for the "what are you thinking" thread

the goblin is thinking of this daylight moon one often sees at altitude with those strange padded clouds that seem some ever deceptive backdrop in the deathlike cold silence around one, broken only perhaps by a frantic mountain crow who, in passing over those ice covered peaks, never shares the goblin's wish to return to the warmth and security of the valley below, and yes the goblin knew well it's warning as it seemed to voice "...goblin, one's at death's door here, they don't return who enter here, where just your being at our door quickens your end too, and how the body pays its price for your courting your death like this, so return now little goblin as you don't belong with us yet...", at which point the goblin's mind raced back to the point where the head mistress had warned the class against the use of drugs, with her exact words _in search of your inner man you ruin the outer one_, but only now after all these year then could the goblin really reply with any clarity to her and that crow above, saying "...well, it seems that those things which do not somehow ruin the body hardly merit one's reason for living either, where mere "living" in itself was never the point of our being here now, and besides, this transient dailylife was never mine to keep anyway, so now I will descend to that safety of society below, and yes, these mountains are _the gates of death_ with its infinite beyond, but just I wanted to flirt to with death a little longer while she bides her time for me..."





60


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "how did you find our forum" thread

the goblin remembers it even now, that fateful internet search then, and how in the late evening everything had just ushered him to his desk once more where, armed only with the strongest of coffees and an aspiring intellect, the goblin clearly understood upon linking up his computer, that what he actually encountered here was some vast void of the internet entered through the tiniest of portals, that is, he was just another IP address on a server somewhere, so he voiced slowly "...*funny how the insignificance of the individual is so obvious here, ah but you, o great internet, do not exist without me, or at least without someone to observe you still, simply your realm collapses without these millions of us insignificant selves here*...", harry lime's words perhaps, but nothing was ever new then, as the goblin then typed into the google search bar _random stuff_ entering it with a touch of his index finger on the "return" button, the rest was just fate, who knows perhaps it had been fate all along





58


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

to the goblin that pleasant picturesque old age homejust seemed like some slow engulfing _merlin's cave_ to him, with those confined within through l_ove_ ever to pass their last within its walls, and of course his mother, tricked in her dementia, is there in amongst the others who wait out their alloted time, though the though of that bedridden vegetable that she has become crosses his mind often enough, affectionately too, with a tinge of guilt perhaps, as he witnesses what all this has become now, oh and yes, "it was her time", and "it was in her best interests", and whatever one likes to word is as, all true too, but somewhere deep inside the recesses of the goblin's conscience, he knew it for what it really was, it was _merlin's cave_ where one is still loved perhaps but from where one doesn't return





66


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I like your thread goblin


"...nah, this isn't my thread either, it's just an edit thread here, anyone can post to it..." replied the goblin who wanted to openly share this thread then, saying "...the trouble with me is that there are two of us, one _me_ who writes directly between brackets where things generally fall foul to those slings and arrows of outrageous dyslexia, and then there's that other _me_, who reposts stuff that has been clearly ironed out with some matching picture added, basically the _publishing me_, against the _posting me_ perhaps, where both mes have their merits/demerits then...", simply, the goblin, in his madness, actually believed that it was a journey to self here, and yes, it was true that the goblin had seen through his dailylife facade for the rat-race it actually was, and yet, instead of "stopping to smell the flowers on the way", now he was writing about those same flowers then, as if the _rat-race_ had been replaced by the rat's very own "freestyle composition with matching picture in less that 50 words please" benchmark here, yet  either way, the rat just scurried on it seemed totally unable to stop itself





90 34http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		263


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> what would you do if you had no job/money/commitments to anyone or anything?


"...I'd find a job, earn money, and make commitments to someone or something..." replied the goblin, adding "...why, because to retire is to give up, but no matter how old I get I will never relinquish things, no I'm going to crash out of this life at full throttle with the regret of not being able continue from that point onwards, ah no, life is not about longevity now, it's about sacrificing oneself for those one loves isn't it, for we all have to go some point..."





205


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere,

"...I've just come back from a forum where 957 people are viewing my post, but so what, doesn't mean that their forum is any better than this one here, no it simply means that they have more idiots than we us..." mentioned the goblin, knowing that the reader didn't exist until he or she posted in their own right their own words, adding "...me, I like a forum that isn't too big because on a slightly smaller forum one gets to converse with others better, where on that forum for example I keep myself to the writing section precisely because there are too many members there, oh yes, just doing casual posts is such fun until one sees that time itself is laughing back at one like that, where, even if nothing and no one is actually real here, one's writing does exact one's own thoughts to oneself in a commitment that mere thinking never could, ah no, mere reading is not enough, one must word it in one's own way or one becomes just another reader here..."





205 36        278


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the trolls forum, the "are you a true troll" thread

and so the thread had petered out to it usual conclusion of no conclusion, insults had been exchanged, barbs to counter barbs too, but no meat per se, nothing to actually prove it as _case true_ or _case false_ on to _case closed_ that is, "...so trolls, how does one prove the brightness of a troll then, that is, where the idea in itself doesn't seem very bright to begin with, surely *the brighter one proves oneself to be the more stupid one looks by it.*..." mentioned the goblin over his coffee before work, in fact, it was as if somehow this exact same paradox faced the goblin too, in his dailylife, that of one's being held up to one's own expectations each time, where surely *one isn't what one has* 





46


----------



## fleamailman

repost from "last post" thread, elsewhere



> I'm pretty separated from my "dailylife". Very. Two lives. Two faced.


"...welcome to the world of our adulthood I suppose, where most adults retain their independence by not assimilating on the inside that which they compromise to on the outside, just that the older the person becomes the more that gap widens..." mentioned the goblin, explaining on "...for example, look at the difference in speed of speech between some 20 year old and someone who is 40, or how one can't get the older person to radically change now, how inert he seems towards the pulls of dailylife and ourdearmedia being quite wise to it, having established his own set of inner values instead...", in fact, this inner independence goes headlong against society's need to have one fit in, and to care about creating one's _home_ and family and wealth too, which probably explains why neither the media, nor one's schooling for that matter, ever told you that dailylife is a self-perpetuating _social assimilation program_, one without which this society would simply collapse into individuality, whereupon the goblin just reminded himself again of something, saying "...so all my actions are a compromise on the outside where ever this dailylife will have its agenda for me, yet because I know it to be true, establishing my own set of values on my inside is part of my _journey to self_ through posting here..."





47


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the long departing bus homewards now, the goblin just lets the text type itself again between his mind and his laptop, as a wave of slowly typed words are, written, wiped, rewritten again in some slow repetition until a residue of what the goblin really wants to relate here remains for all to see, that is, while the music is Ravel's piano concerto mov 2, a deceptive piece that starts off normally enough only to slowly break into something deeper, deathlike even, and certainly appropriate to the view of those stepping stone like silent still gathering rainclouds that the goblin has fixed his view on now as all below seems to shoot by out of goblin's focus and consideration, and somehow the scene seems set, "...slot, perhaps I shouldn't have asked dad, no choice there I felt, I mean _how long now until and who inherits, etc_ that is...", "...goblin, if it falls on you to clear up things afterwards, you have that right and should know everything...", the clouds thicken in their gathering darkness, everything else continues its ignored whizzing course, but the music has changed at this point from the normal piano to the orchestra, something bigger is afoot, something is taking over the piano then "...well slot I think it's going to rain, it will be for real this time, quite a show don't you think...", "...goblin, it's so easy to be cheap here, you're not cheap I hope, you have to live with yourself after he's gone, all that you did and gave to date would be cheap if you fail him now then, the end will crown it goblin, think about it goblin, you're lucky to even know in advance, you can prove yourself here...", the piano breaks into unrelated high notes, it's erratic now as if drowning, certainly wrong, the piece is breaking up or into something else then as the rain breaks too, and still the scenery, ever out of focus, whizzes by under the encroaching storm that had to pass overhead, the piano tinkers into a deathly silence





49 39http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		288

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iErAAnR0Pyw&feature=related"]Ravel, Piano Concerto in G - Mov II  Adagio assai (Martha Argerich, 1990) - YouTub[/ame]


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

whatever happiness the goblin had was tempered by a certain sobriety and by his growing acceptance of the actual uncertainty of his future, all something understandable even, explaining "...you see, the further back I go into my past the more I seemed to hold sure upon a lie, perhaps knowing it was just a lie all the same, and yet I believed in its simplicity as one would believe in either god or santa, and even now, that child in me craves for that lie that the rest of me can't or won't accept any more, the child craves its_ american dream_ still with those safe perimeters of _work, family and home_...", where all along any belief was a measure of one's doubt too, since it showed that one didn't know for sure, where now today this sobriety of his age has simply shown the goblin that _the american dream_ had been a façade and that nothing is either that simple or that certain, yet that belief had still been comfortable compared to this sobriety of today's understanding that *all is uncertain except for one's own exit*, whereupon the goblin, concluded "...and, although I can't interpret any of this present day sobriety as _happiness_ as such, which it isn't, at least I am grateful to be able to accept what remains of my life for its uncertainty then, an uncertainty made all the more real to me for being tinged with unhappiness even..."





28


----------



## fleamailman

repost from a goth's site "last post" thread,

lonely hearts page:

wanted, "would be goth" seeks female company for deeply depressive emotional lamentations upon the nature of death, melancholic visits to nighttime graveyards, and general makeup sharing, if at all interested please contact _ben s bernanke_ care of the board of governors of the federal reserve





28


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...ah, that's much better, I've now done all her requested chores and more...", said the goblin somehow knowing his wife, the captain here, will still complain though, either that something else was not done, or that whatever was done was not done well enough, well that's on a good day then, otherwise she might complain about both, which was perfectly acceptable to the goblin because if she actually thanked him, then the goblin understood that he'd then have to phone the hospital to say that his wife was not herself at all, and thus must be very unwell indeed, and whether too they could quickly send an ambulance around then





28


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin enters the bistro, heads for his usual seat and there in the corner is a couple who pay a moment's strained silent close attention to the goblin's entry into the scene here, the goblin tries to give the impression that he is not interested by simply making his actions of setting up his laptop clearer than usual, as they, in their turn, return to themselves in a conversation that will become more and more romantic as they lower their guard again, their infidelity is clear since married couples in bistros invariably talk shop and are indifferent to others





33


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 

"...the point my friend..." the shark's voiced seem cool, sardonic even, "...is that we just need some _fall guy_ here, nothing more, you know, someone who leaves all their details out there on the forum for others to see, their photo in the avatar for example, so we do the rounds, join in the fun so to speak, gain their trust now, and sting when we want, so that when the police, or any of those other authorities, come looking for us they'll find our _fall guy_ instead, where we'll be miles away by then while he'll have a lot of explaining to do, it's that simple, goblin this internet is murky waters and if they want to swim with us sharks drawing attention to their true life selves like that, that's their lookout, think of it, we could be leaking secrets, we could slander someone, commit fraud, blackmail too, honestly there's no end of things you and I could get up when you think about it goblin, it's that easy now...", yet the goblin didn't reply, though the idea of _identity theft_ quickly sank in, where the ease of it's perpetration seemed almost sinister in its temptation now, so the goblin let the shark continue his sales pitch for a while sort of blessing his own anonymity here, though the goblin also knew that he'd have to warn the others before it became too late for them





38


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...it's a slow process but "facing the slot" somehow has me biting the hand of this dailylife that feeds me..." joked the goblin not really laughing since the goblin also knew he was at dailylife's mercy too, "...the magician's trick is to have me think that the object is where it should be, only to surprise me by its being elsewhere..." the goblin sought for the right words now, saying "...I have often fallen for dailylife's tricks then, these little distractions that turn out to be worthless in the end, whereas once in a very rare while I can actually make out that magician behind it all..."





39 45http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		324


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin's madness continued with the goblin explaining "...in the old age home next to where I live, I always see two types, those "fighting on" types, and the other "letting go" types, but their lesson here goes largely unnoticed by society in general, where they're just ignored, hushed up, and tucked away like this, but all the same, it is something so simple, simply, that if one is lucky to live into retirement in relatively good health, one had better take into account the meaning of remaining _mentally active_, and _socially engaged _too, before one gets there...", in fact, the goblin felt by now that he had seen, just too many unprepared old people mentally rot and flounder in an enviable situation of "retirement, rest and freedom", simply because they hadn't the slightest idea what to do with themselves, making the goblin sum things up by saying "...*naah, it's not rot in hell at all, actually it's rot in heaven*..."





40


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...there is room for both madness and sanity on forumland...", mentioned the goblin now, adding "...ah, but only the madness will be remembered, the rest makes too much sense to even think about, where both tragedy and comedy are felt because they go against one's sense of what should be, resulting in either anguish or laughter..."





108


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

in fact, the goblin could accept the loss of most things in his life, where simply the longer he lived the more likely that those losses would increase as they have now, saying "...when I was young I had everything though I didn't know it at the time, where their loss today has grown this awareness in me, and yet, I can accept all these losses, and those others too, that no doubt old age will bestow me later, perhaps all except for one that is, for I hope that I will never lose my sense of humor then, for the show must go on now, but as long as I can smile I can go on with it..."





110 48http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		343


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...it's funny I always like those pin-up girls pictures of yesteryear more than their n*de counterparts of today, somehow it just reminds me of that "all the fun of the seaside" of my childhood now, where one bought naughty postcards from the kiosk as a dare, and everything just seemed a lark, and strangely unreal, adventurous even..." mentioned the goblin feeling old tonight, hating the wisdom of his years, wanting just five minutes of his youth back, saying "...so I will probably buy a naughty postcard from the kiosk this summer when I visit felixstowe ferry to scatter mum's ashes into the sea there, and how strangely fitting those two actions seemed together, as mum would laugh I know, yes she loved the seaside too..."





105


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the goblin on a woman's interest "last post" thread, paying his respects 

the goblin just filled in a bit, knowing that he'd have to keep his voice down to do this here, saying "....you see, on forumland you'll meet many strange and wonderful creatures, but perhaps none quite so terrifying perhaps as those raiders of the lost depart, yes those "housewives of the third age from women's interest forums"...", the goblin quickly looked over his shoulder to make quite sure he hadn't been observed at this point but then continued "...no, they're just everywhere and one false move now, one miss placed word even, and they'll just descend with a barrage of posts without mercy...", in fact, they were avid readers and the goblin had learned to show respect towards them at every juncture, indeed they could be very persuasive and always seemed in the majority too, then suddenly the alarm rang out, that dreaded slim witman music blared forth, as the goblin hit the post button and slipped back into the night in the nick of time





111

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSsJmrI2XFg"] protect yourself, recognized the warning signs, this has been a public service announcement[/ame]


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...what it's to be ceasar, sand or grain then..." remarked the goblin aloud to himself actually, surprisingly ceasar's voice from the back of the goblin's minds had quickly answered "...oh just get sand goblin, the plebs can survive this famine if they're distracted enough, besides what good is their bread to them without some circus to go with it...", and somehow, on hearing that, nothing seemed changed, rome was still "bread and circus", where sand for the arena took priority over grain for bread, "...so goblin..." ceasar asked back "...think anything has changed since my day then...", "...well not really ceasar, though these days it's called "media coverage" but it's just sand all the same..."





95


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> why the pretense, you're not really a goblin are you


“...perhaps, but perhaps I am very much myself by this persona here too, online is like on-stage isn't it...” replied the goblin suspecting that by now his persona was well known across many forums whereas by contrast, beyond his direct family, his dailylife was left purposefully devoid of intimate contact, those complications then, saying “...ah my grandmother had been right when she first explained that the older one gets the less people want to know you, so one soon learns to get along without intimacy in dailylife for fear of rejection, whereas if anything, on forumland the exact opposite is true, for here at least, one isn't some old person, nor any other type of person for that matter, no, one is and will ever be merely an unprovable persona of some alter ego behind it for all one's words to the contrary, and, since a persona is just a recognizable mask without clear identity, perhaps the real pretense is trying to cling on to that which has no right to be here, namely that which one cannot prove, one's externals then...” in fact, the goblin even felt that the old fart's aging in his dailylife was making the goblin persona even more credible to him, _forum/venue thread/stage and persona/act_, thus by that default alone his persona was ever his emerging reality within this virtual reality, smiling "...just *online is on-stage* humans, forumland is a devil's playground where you swim with the sharks, and where you don't know who is reading you, moreover, what you write cannot be retracted later..."





95


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...most of human interaction, and resulting conversation, is just saying that which is expected of one so that one can get back to more important things like daydreaming or reasoning other things in the back of one's mind..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...so why challenge, thus becoming ostracized in doing so, any expected norm where instead one can remain hidden in full view by playing the expected part and by saying those right words too, where perhaps 99% of one's whole life slips under the _attention radar_ like this, and where 1% is actually retained in some memory form through some aroused emotional awareness towards it, sighing "...*so perhaps too, one lives a life that one mostly forgets*..."





96


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Is it just me, or are people not buying and reading books like they used to do?


the goblin thanked the authoress for her question, replying "...yes, I'm afraid that it's much as you say where you're mostly correct there, in that, given the choice between reading someone's ebook or conversing with them directly here, they might be forgiven for choosing this rapport now over the time it took for them to try their luck on downloading that ebook now, though perhaps if someone's posts were noteworthy, they might then download something else by it's author,...", though the goblin himself had no books, he was only his posts he promised, continuing "...alas, we don't see eye to eye, where my writing in posts is annoying everyone it seems, yet if I actually were to agreed with your observation there that readers are indeed moving away from books more towards _online interactive content_, then I'd be a fool to ignore it, or at least not take some interest in its development...", where for example the goblin kept his eye on the hitcount, explaining "...so now, when one can create a thread that gets a high hitcount, read _readership_ here, one should at least admit to oneself that one is doing something right, where unfortunately when the hitcount doesn't budge then one has to admit the opposite is the truth, why, because whether it's someone's books or their posts, it's still same person behind both, an author of posts where I'm a livewriter by it...", yet the goblin meant well by what he had written here, indeed he was trying to be supportive now, where if not he would have remained quiet letting this contempt of posts continue





99 54 388


----------



## luvs

& then, luvs woke. she decided she was slightly hankering fer a snack, & despises auto-correct. a snack she got. too lazy & tired to get a pan, she simply tore into a frozen ravioli & drank half a jar of tomato sauce. there was garlic in that sauce. onion, too! she cheered~ then she poured a drink & was soon shown to her resting chambers. then her kitties jumped on her as soon as she drifted to snooze. 

after returning to her chamber as 'morn blessed us (once having chosen unscented bath, as she figured that her peppermint spray ought suffice in a battle of spritz) she emerged &, then she went grocery shopping & got kitty food & pens. they were on sale. so was sunscreen, & so were notebooks & pencils. she is 1 normal woman. yep.


----------



## fleamailman

luvs said:


> & then, luvs woke. she decided she was slightly hankering fer a snack, & despises auto-correct. a snack she got. too lazy & tired to get a pan, she simply tore into a frozen ravioli & drank half a jar of tomato sauce. there was garlic in that sauce. onion, too! she cheered~ then she poured a drink & was soon shown to her resting chambers. then her kitties jumped on her as soon as she drifted to snooze. after returning to her chamber as 'morn blessed us (once having chosen unscented bath, as she figured that her peppermint spray ought suffice in a battle of spritz) she emerged &, then she went grocery shopping & got kitty food & pens. they were on sale. so was sunscreen, & so were notebooks & pencils. she is 1 normal woman. yep.



("...a most definitive post indeed..." went the goblin appreciating the  company and the individuality of luvs's post too, then adding "...a bit  like painting then, where one learns to unlearn almost everything eventually, why, because  like with most things perhaps, the ones that are actually remembered are the  ones who had what it takes who went against the given norm...", and with that the goblin was simply looking forward to luvs's next post of hopefully many more to come)

repost from elsewhere, the "how often do admit your feelings" thread 

"...I suppose I do admit my own feelings whenever they overwhelm me..." ventured the goblin, adding "...where often too, I'm just left sparing with my ghosts and fighting their past battles over again, and yet doesn't that only reinforce them to my own detriment, so will I ever learn to leave my ghosts alone, yet who can ever leave their past be if one plays with one's pen like this..", somehow as the goblin thought upon it here where he couldn't avoid the simple truth that *whatever you write writes you back*, saying "...so writers live shared lives, they see ghosts, and hear those voices too, moreover, they possess their characters and are possessed by them too, so now, do you still want to become a writer here where I'll befriend you and help you where I can, but when those readers have finished reading your whatever, and after they've recognized your talent, and even paid you well for your pains, they'll just walk away leaving you stuck with your shared life within you still..."





194


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, new, the "who do you love" thread

"...well now, they do say_ opposites attract_, so I love just the captain as she commanded..." confided the goblin not knowing if humans would understand such intricacies here, then adding "...though I suspect her true love is actually her housework, to which I make some accommodation true, but only where and when my cloak of invisibility has failed me, otherwise it's a body that goes through the motions to a mind that goes through its elsewhere, no she probably thinks that she married some _potted plant stuck fast to the laptop_, or whatever fanatical housewives interpret livewriters to be, but she'd probably admit that it's ok, after all talking to plants is supposed to be good for one, so I'm her _lost cause_ I guess, yet I'd be utterly lost without her too..."





194


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> why don't you post elsewhere on this forum goblin


"...well that's because I'm very selfish you see, for example I'll never tag a thread merely for the thread's sake, nor for the forum's sake neither, no, each post I do has to be truly meant by me in my selfishness..." replied the goblin promising to be here though, adding "...also it varies but it's something like thirty forums, so you can imagine the number of notifications, ranging form involved praise to outright hostility, between the likes of writer's forums, to dark stuff on goth forums, on to supporting courageous lupusbots on their forum too, etc., etc., with all of them asking me exactly that exact same question where I have to apologize to each in turn by saying that there's never enough goblin to go round...", in fact, the goblin only did about one post a day, one that he then reposted many times before it came close to its _finished_ state, concluding "...so perhaps each repost is like an evolution of its original where the more one redoes it the more streamlined it becomes still, and yet it all had to be an exercise in self honesty to reveal one's muse through it lest the tagging of threads would blur her into inconspicuousness, simply you see me by this, my selfishness to its full then, sorry..."





100


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, daylight saving time

"...ah, look at the miss set alarm clock watson...", holmes pointed across the bed "...ingenious..." watson replied continuing "...so the zombie we found at the writing desk came from that...", "...yes, and most probably the masterwork of luvs'riarty and the forumsforum gang again, a fiendish ploy to stop him from posting most likely...", "...I say holmes, this just isn't cricket, what's ever to be done I wonder...", "...no time to explain now waston, we must retrieve the thread here before it falls into their hands...", "...by jove, brilliant idea holmes..." as their steps quickened towards the goblin's computer





20 59 433


----------



## EastTexFrank

Why are you recycling all this crap here?  Nobody is interested but you!!!!  Take a hint.  Just stop.


----------



## fleamailman

EastTexFrank said:


> Why are you recycling all this crap here?  Nobody is interested but you!!!!  Take a hint.  Just stop.



("...what hint, what nobody is interested then..." smiled the goblin thanking EastTexFrank for his well meaning assumption now, adding "...no, unless I'm reading the hitcount wrong here, where I'm posting in batches of three too, instead really I should be thanking everyone for reading me so much it seems...", and besides, here was a creative writing's section, a perfectly suited place then, where the editing, airing, and backing up one's posts too, seemed normal prudent even given how unsafe the goblin's tenure was, adding "...doesn't the line go _something worth reading twice is worth writing twice_ then, where I can't see the harm in what I am doing as long as my posts show no malice towards others here...")

repost form elsewhere



> People are so mean.


the goblin always liked the posts here, saying "...I am here because I have a great faith in this forum and those members I know now as being original and accepting, it's this laissez faire which really wins in the end, and besides, *how others are to you *is not your decision really, though* how you are to others *is your decision, and somehow reflects you to yourself by it, just you don't need to be like others now..."





52


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> why do we do this goblin



the goblin thanked the poster, saying "...I suppose it's just because you listen to me then, sometimes that's all we can give one another, just lend ears that is, it's like when I phone my father, I only say to him "I just wanted to hear your voice", and perhaps that is the best thing I can say then, and probably all that he would accept as proper, simply it's the end, that much we know, but how can someone hold up their stoic wall of acceptance in silence, whenever it is compromised by the sentimentalities and dramas of those around them, and yet when he does want to say something I'm listening, that's all, that's my role I suppose, and then it'll be someone else's turn to listen to me one day, that's how life is and just how it then goes on without us too..."





54


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin really had no answers beyond the truth that he was here because he felt the others members were smart, though more importantly for him, they all seemed to have talent, so for him it wasn't an ordinary thread/stage on an ordinary forum/venue, no, it was venue feeding upon itself advancing, "...ah but this thread will end some day, yes they all end you know, so what, one might then ask, is the whole point then of one's effort here if it end..." the goblin stopped a second as if remembering that with his own life too where the same parallel could be drawn, and then he continued, saying "...well, if this thread gets me to think about my posts vis a vis your replies showing us _who we are by what we post_, then isn't that's reason enough to continue regardless of where and when it ends...", in fact, the goblin felt that most people neither knew nor cared about who they were on the inside for all that dailylife that clearly owned them on the outside, saying "...just owned by the moneygod then, until that moment when something within one wakes up, whereupon one sees one's dailylife for only a part one's total, and that is when one starts one's _journey to self_ for real..."





60


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

looking back, the goblin wondered if it actually mattered all these years later then, where those politicians had settled out of court in some faraway country across the water from switzerland where he lived, and yet all that water under the bridge still seemed murky, as if those great moments of nixon's downfall and of clinton's impeachment seemed somehow betrayed by this "gore/bush election result" and by the political horse trading that followed in its wake, so the goblin simply asked "...well then, was it or wasn't it rigged, and will the voters ever get to learn the truth of it today, for whose democracy was it if it is decided by the parties themselves rather than the voters..."





61


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the witchdoctor lifted up a finger, looked across at the goblin and continued by saying "...look, just remember, "it's "divide either of those into the number seventy" goblin...", as if it meant something important, or was supposed to mean something important, while watching the goblin's face, until a slight expression of disappointment replaced the more familiar smile for a moment, as the goblin's expression just remained a solid blanc, listening that is, but still blanc as ever, so the witchdoctor turned his head slightly to the side still looking, regained his smile, and continued, "...knowledge goblin, is not "what you know" but discerning from "what you know" both "what it actually means" and "how it has been presented to you", for example "10% steady growth per year" is an unobtrusive way saying "doubles in seven years" which sounds more shocking doesn't it, but depending on which one you hear of course, you'll register it differently won't you, and that's been their trick all along, and yet once you know it as their trick, simply the spin they give towards something betrays their stance to it, and towards you too...", “...yes but what about that seventy bit, what's that all about...”, “...well now, “divide into seventy” is like a currency conversion rate you see in the bank only that this time it's for "the annual growth rate of something to the point where it doubles", that's all, for example take that “10% annual growth rate” again, divide 10 into seventy, and  you get seven, that is seven years until it will double, or take “doubles in seven years”,  divide 7 into seventy and you get 10, a 10 percent growth rate then, all rather simply don't you think, even if the economists call it "the rule of 70" and the conversion rate as a "logarithm" here, but difficult wording has been their way of hiding their tricks, well till now I suppose, because let's just think that we're borrowing their secret back from them..."





62 65http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		475


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> The goblin really should be looking over his shoulder...shopping migration ? really? Seems to me, your obvious talent is writing fantasy .....And you are really good!!!


"...ah no, once you have been thoroughly stomped upon by a brood of marauding mummies who have mistaken you for terry wogan on their way to shoe shop once more, you will learn that fantasy, this writing on forumland then, is a very serious business indeed..." mentioned the goblin now, adding "...no, either one takes out "mommy insurance", or one blends into the scenery, or one distracts them with lines like _and then he took her in to his arms, yes it had been those shoes all along, as slowly he bent down and unfasten each delicate fascinating feminine shoe-buckle knowing that his emotion was about to cave in against a inner crescendo of wild torrential passion for her, just here so alone together and all so now too_, while walking backwards gently retracing one's steps till the moment one could actually dash off in panic...", yes, the goblin had been on "women's interest forums" before, where indeed they were very avid grazers of posts where little escaped their attention too, just that one had to become somewhat agile amongst them





167


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...common-land is nobody's land, common-law is nobody's law, and a common-law wife is nobody's wife neither..." started the goblin, continuing "...so, what then is this common market that the europe union has signed up actually mean if it's just something that no one takes direct responsibility for now...", in fact the goblin imagined that the date of 9 11 would be all that ourdearmedia would relate on the news at this point, where of nothing about the European Financial Stability Facility or EFSR is to be replaced by the European Stability Mechanism or ESM, whose vote upon by the the German Constitutional Court takes place on 9 12 would be mentioned by ourdearmedia, saying "...of course the vote is a foregone conclusion of its acceptance perhaps, for if they don't the euro is doomed straight off, but it only ties the member state ever tighter together, and ever deeper into debt too, yet the politicians together with ourdearmedia and the rest of us too, have no wish to grab the bull by the horns, just a communal problem is nobody's problem again..."






http://www.businessinsider.com/all-...-decision-that-could-rock-the-eurozone-2012-8


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, new, the goth's "last post" thread



> Do you then believe that in the act of posting, one is bearing one's soul, that you can see the real person? Is it not the case that many people use the internet to be what they aren't in real life? Although maybe you could argue that in doing so, they really are being their real selves.....


"...no, what I understand is simply that if someone posts often enough then the contours of oneself might become clearer by that posting then..." replied the goblin accepting that the external self was ever moulded upon one's circumstances here, in that one was one's age, health, nationality, upbringing, job and marital status, etc., were all facts about oneself, but that one's inner self was evasive as if hidden by all those other facts then, so the goblin merely restated that he was not his facebook wall here, and yet, if he wasn't a facebook wall then, then by that understanding, who he really was was just had to be there upon his _journey to self_ in posts across forumland





177 68 510


----------



## luvs

.....and the, luvs says to herself, 'damn. i despise spammers, & Lord pity insane folk.' 
 she went on to clean her fridge, then try & read a msg. later on, once she was shopping fer groceries....... a voice said, 'buy eggs.' or was that her reading her shopping list....... her rejoice was abound. people cheered; crowds formed. a parade formed. heaven nearly descended.
 sigh. some people.


----------



## fleamailman

("...see how it becomes you now..." went the goblin enjoying luvs's posts, then continuing "...and then after a short while it becomes one's habit here I guess, moreover, there are more readers across forumland than there are in that bookworld even, no maybe not on this forum, but these are early days yet, no, imagine if one were to experiment one's writing technique over many years then, I mean wouldn't it make one's time here more worth it than the mundane stuff...")


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin had come to an agreement with the owner of the bistro, in that as soon a the place filled with lunch people, the goblin would uproot to the bar and continue tappidytyping from there then, in fact the owner had once asked why the goblin typed so much, "...well, *life is a race with death for revealing oneself through one's writings*...", "..yer ok, but that isn't going to pay the bills then, is it..." the owner replied, so the goblin just found himself remembering that phrase he knew _domine, quo vadis_, guessing he was simply going back because others were departing from it, and typed on anyway





5


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin lets the post write itself, he often feared that if he didn't, it wouldn't, so the simple fact of switching off the distractions, first those obvious ones, and then recognizing the others too, had become an objective in itself here, in fact the bistro was better than his home in this way, yes there was both noise, people, and clutter, but they were not his, they, like the rest of it, were happening around him and not to him so to speak, then suddenly, he voiced aloud to himself something looking at the slot, saying "...*this life will always find those tokens of value for one if one doesn't recognize true value for oneself*...", so the other heads in the bistro would turn towards him for a brief moment, before they too, dismissed his utterance as yet another distraction to them





5


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

morning rush hour and the man in the mirror, somehow guessing the goblin's mood, starts singing: "...crappy workday to you, crappy workday to you, crappy workday dear moron, crappy workday to you...", the goblin then imagined he could hear a whole chorus of the same song coming from the fellow passengers on the bus, and the goblin was probably right, just that the mute switch was turned on it seemed





6


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the goblin comforting someone who had been banned

"...never mind being banned, not if one feels that one is being wrongly pressurized into conforming that is, and as long as one makes sure one is not offending people unnecessarily in one's posts understanding why one was banned, learning from it too, then surely it is win/win since neither side would be wasting their time from that ban onwards..." advised the goblin, adding "...simply, instead one gears oneself up for one's next forum/venue while rethinking one's relationships with members on those venues that remain open to you, for it's as they say *in defeat, one mustn't lose sight of the lesson*...", in fact, the goblin wasn't really sure if it was a quote, or just something he felt to be very true here





31


----------



## fleamailman

repost from "what are you thinking" thread, elsewhere

the goblin was thinking about this morning's conversation with the driver whose cousin had just died of lung cancer at the age of 42 leaving two young children, "...seems the cousin had hidden the cancer till the last moment, the driver only knowing about it a week ago, and then the death itself yesterday..." mentioned the goblin just shrugging thinking 42 was young, adding "...cigarettes of course..."





32


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, written in the early days of the obama administration

 "...so ours is to witness then..."observed the goblin who was working on a three day week now continuing "...just we look on at all these _failings of the moneygod_ that are becoming so evident in hurting the system worldwide, simply those failings were either _real ones_ or _perceived ones_, and as such formed two separate problems, the former being _the functionality of the system_, the latter being_ the confidence in the system_...", even if the goblin understood that any solution to either one alone would not be enough to really return the situation back to that fully functional confident state that had existed prier to 2008, so the goblin continued, "...no, the hardest part will be restoring the confidence in the _family unit_, a problem one can still see in low birth rate in russia now, and in those eastern block countries since they had first embraced capitalism, anyway, at least within the american political system, there seems a sense on hope now, even if "hope is only a good breakfast" as they say...", 





33 76         548


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, new, a music forum

"...nah, it gets worse humans..." started the goblin asking to be excused for the way he wrote, then continuing "...in that, due to obamacare most corporations are reducing their low level staff to a _30hours a week_ employment status, thus avoiding the insurance bill to cover them, resulting in unemployment figures that might look better with less actual work being divided up between more people, yet for the individual concerned it couldn't be worse because often that person then had to work two jobs where the two separate employers who might not wish to share their employee between them...", yet either way then, everyone knew that the american unemployment figures were a farce, where being dropped off the register after two years regardless of whether one had actually found a job could hardly be reflective of the true unemployment figures, whereupon the goblin just sighed, saying "...the only reason why no one sees this as t_he greater depression of the 2010s_ as opposed to _the great depression of the 1930s_ is that the media has been corrupted by its paymasters to turn a blind eye towards it and its moral obligation to speak out, not forgetting the fact that those all too obtrusive soup kitchens of yesteryear are now neatly replaced by the unobtrusive food stamps of today, moreover back then it was 1 in 10 who lived in the cities whereas today it's 1 in 10 who doesn't...", simply, it had come to the stage where ourdearmedia was without conscience here, and that *something that had started out as too big to fail had then become too big to prosecute and was now too big to mention even*, where the goblin felt that the excuse of war would be their next tool to suppress even more unreported dissent at home, that america would in effect move onto a war footage against an enemy, imagined or otherwise, if only to hide the depth of its own shortfall and corruption, so the media would in effect offer the audience what amounted to that audience itself then, while hiding behind that media would be that which actually was that audience's reality without coverage





192


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...your majesty.." replied the goblin suspecting that he could only really speak when spoken to here, also, and that he shouldn't look king george in the eye either, continuing "...if I may be permitted then, in that well we all understand the need to root out subversion amongst your subjects where your colonies merit no exception here, but honesty this new proposal now, the one allowing your agents to make their searches with self authorized warrants without prior approval nor deliberation, that then forces those who have been searched never to disclose that fact to anyone else, be that legal representatives, family, or whomsoever then, on pain of a prison term of up to five years..." the goblin paused for breath, then continued "...moreover, that contained within the same proposal now, the crown is now allowed to hold someone indefinitely here without redress to any due legal representation whatsoever nor even told the reason why they're being detained then, no your majesty, quite simply your subjects would rise up against you if you ever enacted this legislation, where I'm sure you'd rightly lose hold of those new world colonies...", the king asked his prime minister if this was so and if this proposal existed, quite perturbed that the goblin knew this much about affairs of state, and then in a slight german accent he asked "...well now, it seems you are well versed in our affairs goblin, so then how would you go about it...", "...to be honest..." to which the goblin picked off a bit of wax from the candle to buy time to put clearly then, and then explained "...no, your majesty I confess that it cannot be done in this day and age like that, but if it's any consolation to you, I've seen the future now, where there will be another george who will catch those colonists off-guard, by simply compiling in a three hundred page bill with all these said clauses, calling it _the patriot act_ while submitting this bill to their parliament giving their legislators a mere fifteen minutes to read it, knowing full well that no one could of course, whereupon they will just pass it into law, whence a history of tyrannical rule will have gone worse than full circle here, and their rebellion would have been entirely pointless...", which was when the goblin woke up from this dream here, while outside it was still dark, and yet, looking out across the rooftops of the great city now, somehow the goblin just wondered if he alone was the only one awake amongst the thousands who still slept on 





139 78         572


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, from a woman's interest "last post" thread, yes the mommies again

and with that the goblin felt he should join in and test himself too, saying "...this gives me an understanding into those feminine minds of yours perhaps, besides I fear I'm turning sane again, always a bad sign on this internet now, far too boring being sane that is..."

http://psychologytoday.psychtests.com/cgi-bin/health/transfer_health.cgi?partner=pt&test=menopause#h


Suspect that you may be going through menopause? Take this quiz to assess your symptoms of internet menopause.

   1. Are you over 35?
          Yes

   2. Do you suffer from disruptive hot flashes (intense and sudden waves of heat accompanied by excessive sweating)?
          Yes, some of the posts do that to me.

   3. Are you experiencing uncharacteristic mood changes (e.g. sadness, irritability, etc.)?
          Yes, especially on writer's forums.

   4. Do your breasts feel much more sensitive or tender than usual?
          No, not that I have noticed

   5. Do you suffer from a certain dryness or painful intercourse?
          No, I haven't come across that problem in years

   6. Has your desire for, or enjoyment of, sex decreased?
          Yes, my wisdom spoils it with conjectures upon the consequences

   7. Has your complexion gone through noticeable changes (i.e. drier than usual, unwanted facial hair, acne, etc.)?
          No, my face changes with each the forum I am on

   8. Do you feel more tired than usual or have difficulty sleeping?
          Yes, my postalotism keeps me awake at night

   9. Have your periods become irregular (i.e. skipped periods, heavier flow, etc.)?
          No, I haven't had periods since I was at school where I skipped 
          them often

  10. Do you have difficulty concentrating or remembering things?
          No, I have difficulty concentrating because I remember things.

test result 50%, comment:

What does your score mean?

"You appear to exhibit some symptoms of menopause. It is important to note however, that many of the symptoms experienced in the perimenopausal and menopausal stage can be signs of a more serious problem, so it’s extremely important to inform yourself and talk to your doctor. Although menopause itself cannot be avoided, there are ways to make the transition much more smooth and comfortable. There are many resources available that can help you better understand and deal with the events that usher you into this stage of your life."

"...goodie, I'll tell the boss then, getting a day off work perhaps to have a chat with the doctor now..." mentioned the goblin in high hopes, adding "...besides, nothing wrong with me, I am just perfectly goblin..."





139


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "why isn't the coup in egypt being called a coup by the US government" thread

"...I suspect that its popularity in itself doesn't actually determine whether a coup is one or not, instead it might excuse it slightly to those with vested interest there, yet I fear that by dubbing egypt's coup as something else a dangerous precedent has been set where future coup leaders will simply claim that it was all in tune with the wish to abide by the will of the masses, and thus that those coups too would not be coups neither, which is exactly how the then entrenched albeit out of touch roman senate ended up losing control of its power to a long list of military dictators starting with titus lartius bc501 on through to gaius julius caesar's assassination in bc44, where whereupon the senate became in effect the wizard of oz with the real power going to its military instead who later proclaimed their leaders ceasars turning the republic into an empire..." ventured the goblin who then wondered if anyone here would believe that the military would ever relinquish real power to whoever got voted in later, saying "...I mean you do remember why vietnam was lost, and at the time how stupidly america supported the military junta of nguyen van thieau instead of any real democracy...", yes, somehow the goblin felt that adhering to the kirkpatrick doctrine was ever america's undoing, why, because few would trust an america who repeatedly venerated the principals of democracy across the airways while befriended despots upon the ground





212


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "freak snowstorm" thread



> A harbinger of things to come.



"...the katla volcano is about to go off, and that is going to turn things cold, in fact, what with more and more volcanoes booked to go off now, ourdearmedia is going to have an increasingly hard time trying to keep quiet about post glacial rebound theory for all that original sin global warming dogma instead..." mentioned the goblin thinking of letting the cat out of the bag here, saying "...land locked water escapes in to the sea, the sea-bed actually sinks under the weigh, yes it's sea-bed sink and not sea-level rise or else there would be a uniform sea-level rise much like when one runs a bath noting the water-level rise equally on all sides now, anyway, pressure pushes on the magma both under and in between the cracks of the earth's crust, more earthquakes, more volcanoes erupting, the volcanic ash falls back to earth as rain, record rain in fact, where rain cools things, etc., etc., in short, all your strange weather patterns you see today, just getting obvious and obviouser...", somehow the goblin knew that by the time they told everyone about it, it would probably be too late anyway, besides, ourdearmedia already has enough on its plate trying to stem the retraction of investments from the financial markets without making the problem worse by having people actually understanding the oddness of the weather around them





168


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "do you believe in god" thread

"...I don't believe in god, because I know god, but I don't know what I know, and yet I know it all the same..." ventured the goblin, adding "...look, no one goes around saying that they believe in death, though they know death, but they don't know what they know, and yet they know it all the same, same difference...", just that the goblin was gnostic, continuing "...so when people replace _knowledge_ with _belief_, it just states that they are fobbing their homework for an excuse here..." adding "...and how organized religion tricks you into following those externals each time, when all along it is just you alone with this infinite internal that touches you now..."





130


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "What is wrong with the American army?" thread

the goblin showed, saying "...let me guess your thinking then, the army is in control of the situation here, it is answerable to the government, and government is duly elected by the people, thus democracy as we know it then, where the goal of democracy has been its propagation worldwide, in other words "america stands for democracy" then...", well at least that was what it was meant to be, continuing "...but no, amarica actually stands for finance, where financial influence is the key to understanding both its foreign and domestic policy to date, where democracy is commendable, permissible, and tolerated only until it elects something that happens to be against the wishes of the IMCP, the _industrial military congress party_ or whatever one chooses to call that vested interest that lurks behind those western democracies then...", in fact, orchestrated economic collapse was on the cards now, where the unanswerable fed now prints money to crash level, and where war would serve and a distractive scapegoat here, so that the big banks can buyout by the little ones, in fact one wonders if there is any reason why these workings, motivations, and results should differ from the great stock market crash 1929, save in scale perhaps, oh and in subtlety of their remaining in the shadows once more






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M9zDNHPH0k"]U.S. and Them Operation Ajax - Iran and the CIA coup 1-2 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mdeoktnv8ko"]U.S. and Them: Operation Ajax - Iran and the CIA coup (2/2) - YouTube[/ame]
129


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> What really burnt my toast, however, was the first line of their email. “E-books are not counted at the university level.”



"...well they can say what they like to you, because when you've done that ebook, you can then dedicate it complete with quotes too to whoever rejected you now..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...chin up, where if it's any consolation, think of me in my fight to be accepted too, and how many times I've got myself banned from writer's forums by my not compromising my writing style for their whatever, I mean why should I, this is my pen and these is not their posts...", though perhaps too, it was unfair to use this parallel here for everyone knew that goblins were made of sterner stuff than most humans were, after all, didn't rejections just pile up one's winnings for that one big final _winthoughpoint_ here, so the goblin finally said "...nah, the only real losers are the quitters, and you're not quitting are you, me neither..."





129


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "afterlife" thread

the goblin turned up, and then explained "...in life, there is only this journey to self here, that you can know of for sure, in that, some people will talk about lots of things that make sense attaching still more things they will then ask you to believe in, even as far as to offer you an eternal reward or punishment depending on whether you accept their given line as the truth about your afterlife...", somehow the goblin knew that the next bit was harder but he continued "...so imagine the first of two choices, that you accepted their argument to its full, and did exactly as told to because that reward or punishment that was coming later, now what would that tell you about yourself here and how truly base you are then, simply your actions would be based on self-advantage, something like taking out a mortgage on heaven perhaps where every good action you did would be some further contribution towards that mortgage then, wouldn't it...", so the goblin just offered the second choice by saying "...now imagine the other choice, that all your actions good or bad were based on your own judgment of them, no expectation, nor reward nor punishment here, just you knowing yourself by what you do, well if you can imagine these two choices clearly then, and can still choose the latter of the two, thus defying any notion of buying god, or the devil and anything else for that matter, saying "I do not look to reward in my actions, those actions are the reward in themselves", then for an eternity you could hold you head up high and look your maker in the eye, saying "well, you may not like my choices but at least I was as honest to them then as I am to you now too"..."





51


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> you are a human, flesh and blood and bone, like the rest of us


"...wrong mortals, the goblin is just a persona, that is, on forumland there is no "flesh and blood and bones", nor "gender", "day", 'time", "place" nor "age" for that matter, for it is all just "what you read" and "what you write", where there is no more a human here than if you were to look at a book and saying "you are flesh and blood and bone my dear book", though the source of what you see is human, agreed, but what you read here isn't any more human than books, films, music, paintings and the like are, simply they are, like this text you're reading now, _representations_ here, miss that point and you will not see what you are actually seeing for what think you're seeing instead..." ventured the goblin again, building up to that line he had thought often enough, saying "...welcome to the masked ball of forumland, any representation you choose is ok because none of them are true, for even the best writer in the world couldn't possibly write himself as he truly is, why, because *written words only represent* don't they now..."





50 86http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		615


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin is now vaguely watching his son try out his new game on his playstation called "doom-magi" where the box, written in german and as far as the goblin could make out reads something like _oh but yes, a realtime action packed game here, where you get to chose between one of three heroic wise men balthasar, gaspar, and melchior where while trying to keep up with the traversing star you relentlessly battle your way through those throngs of head-counting minions of the evil herrod on your way to bethlehem, collecting gold, frankincense and myrrh, only stopping to trade at taverns for lifepoints, weapon/armour upgrades, and camel speedups_ at which point the goblin kind of admitted that he might in fact be reading the explanation on the back to the box slightly wrong then





7


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...my children are dead, long live these adolescents..." joked the goblin not really laughing as he loved them no less now too, only that he seemed to live his life in shocks of realisation as if catching up with the present day reality, that yet again something had gone from his life, and that their ghosts now called to be buried amongst the other chapters with some passing words, "...children, this clown will always be your clown and he'll remember you in his jests, I promise..." the goblin voiced, the muse looked on with approval, she liked it when the goblin was honest with himself, then he flung a handful of earth over her too, the children burst out laughing "...oh daddy, you never grow up do you..." well they would have said as much if they haven't grown up on him like this





8


----------



## fleamailman

repost from a goth's "last post" thread

another glorious posting day and the goblin wishes everyone every success in their wish to escape their own reality a bit longer, "...you're as rich as everything you don't want..." the goblin ventured, adding "...but you're always poor and alone in dailylife, simply, this system couldn't survive if you were contented in it, it builds "want" in you and turns people into slaves by creating their own discontent here, buy into it and you are owned by it, and the moment one's present distraction ends, one craves the next one, but every distraction returns you to your dailylife doesn't it...", 





44


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin was thinking of the glaciers that push down from the mountain tops, and liking them to various factions in history that have vied with one another until only this one seemingly stable present day glacier remains, "...two factors then, make up man's history for me, they are _power_ and _authority_..." ventured the goblin, understanding that there are countless examples where _power_ alone has failed to become any resulting _authority_, and where _authority_ has come about seemingly without _power_, the goblin continued "...oh, it is so easy to see how _power_ works, but _authority_ my dear humans is more subtle as it works on gradual change to the status quo to its own advantage while feeding us with distractions and fears, _authority_ is our acceptance of it and we are bonded to it, in that where there is no _authority_ things simply fall into  _anarchism, a power struggle and then back to some authority_ once more...", the goblin was only pointing out here that to understand the workings of history, this society, or even where one fits into this situation then, one has to ask oneself *where is the authority in this*





43


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 

the goblin thanked the poster but felt his goblin persona here was hardly any worse than that other mask he wore in dailylife, and far better than all that loneliness that most old people suffered for their being old then, something usually interpreted as what then, their being stubborn, ugly, cantankerous, unclean, etc., amongst other adjectives so often voiced behind their backs, "...ah, but what if inside me I wasn't really that person in the mirror at all, what if it was just some external conditioning that had no truth beyond those social dictates placed upon one because either that was how one looked, or _as expected_ for one's age, and no, I'm not saying that one should adapt to some fake teenage persona either, only that all to often that one sees the other extreme here, those people who go out of their way to mirror themselves on forumland, only to wonder why they don't attain that which they were looking for, the actual appreciation of the inner selves behind their outer ones...", at which point the goblin just sighed, feeling that his only real failing was that he couldn't repeat, in his dailylife too, this ageless changeless goblin persona now, but no, alas in dailylife the goblin remained simply whatever those around him viewed him as, just his externals each time, but that was always humans for you and ever such superficial creatures they were too





42 91http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		654


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

being anonymous the goblin wasn't sure if it was _social networking_  as such, but he posted across dozens of forums daily, saying "...well,  for me at least, facebook seems a writer's nightmare, something like  "hi, my name is adolf, oh and guess what now, I hang out at walmats too,  eat at mcdonalds where I do my internet, here's my photo then and all my dumb  details too, the films I like, my PSP3 games then, oh, and take at look at  this, the heavy metal tattoo on my bum, and my signed poster of bing  crosby himself, aren't I amazing, oh please do accept me as I have  enough superficial paraphernalia or whatever for you to like me  now"...", where perhaps the first thing a writer should actually be, is  free from all that crap, just honest to himself each time..." simply the  goblin was saying, that whenever he had grown close to someone upon  forumland, it had been solely on the merit of their words alone, for  what else of them was really here now, for they were, until they appeared in  real life that is, just as anonymous as the goblin was, quite unable to  prove anything about themselves anyway


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, new, needs hewing


at least the curtains did their best to filter out the excess of sunlight, and much of that midday heat too, while inside the goblin sat opposite the senators somehow understanding that their togas were supposed to cut out any devision in class but that too was just another deception then, simply by now to be a senator meant to have the wealth and the backing of someone big, “...so how are you finding your time in rome goblin, the global superpower of our human world then, yes we're top dog today, moreover what with the civil war over it's prosperity all round the mediterranean sea...”, the goblin who didn't want to offend octavius offered a lifted hand with a smile, and then went “...but for how long though, I mean how many dictators have tried to run this republic to date, and what now then, I mean if you leave a vacuum of power like this, along will come the next strongman, yes, funny isn't it, you senators hate emperors yet obviously octavious you can't run an empire without one can you, I mean if you try to hold onto power like you uncle julius tried to but they won't stomach it, whereas if you do nothing the next strongman will just see you as a threat and eliminate you outright...”, “...ah no goblin, I've thought about that then, and that's why I'm going to resign letting them reinstate me as the power behind the senate, just becoming president in your modern day terminology under the new name of augustus, but to do that I'll have to change the law too, in that if for example I were to have one of my operatives break into my opponents premises, some snooping reporter might come along discovering my involvement, where the senate would then impeach me and I'd be forced to resign even if whoever comes next might pardon me, so no goblin, instead what I intend to do is simply change the law in the name of "national security" calling it the _national defense authorization act_, that way I'd be able use the state to do all my dirtywork for me, for example instead of using my henchmen to break into the "democratic national committee" building I would simply send in my CIA agents with a subpoena of information and then hold indefinitely anyone who I deemed needed it, waterboarding those I suspected, and even deleting those whom I felt to be my enemy then...", octavious looked straight into the goblin's eyes now, restarting "...and how about you goblin, are you an enemy of the state then, oh yes I'd be very careful what you post on forumland, after all, those proud days of that watergate scandal are a thing of some bygone past, where today this _first amongst equals_ is not answerable to anyone...”





198


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, new, the "writing an art of traditions" thread

"...nah, I don't think any writer who doesn't break form the norm at some point is ever going to be remembered..." replied the goblin, adding "...I mean which greats are we talking about here, and didn't they always seem so different from the norm around them and from what went before, beatles, van gogh, coleridge, and shakespeare all turned their medium upside down overnight, and today we have this forumland here up for grabs between us, where I could just conjecturise till the cows pushed up daisies, but instead I'd prefer to just get on with what I'm doing, why, because if you're reading these posts and conversing like this too, it means you're not reading a book again, so it's interaction today where posters/readers like yourself want to be in on the act now...", "...look, whatever you do goblin don't mention the word panto here...." advised the slot suspecting they wouldn't understand what forum interaction was, "...ok slot, how about I just go "oh no you can't humans MYAHAHAHAHA" instead then...", which was why the goblin felt that it best to attach a youtube stream to help you writertypes, and normal people alike, better understand the nature of forum interaction here, saying "...oh yes humans, you can thank me later if your so wish to do so..."





200

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAQhG59zqZc"]Call Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen (Chatroulette Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere,

"...well my parents are dead now where I guess that in part in miss the excuse I had back then to write to them..." mused the goblin who had written home often enough, continuing "...it was as if they were my very first edit thread, where there too, whatever I wrote just had to meet a benchmark that I held towards them, while amusing myself too, not least because I felt that somehow they would know when I wasn't for real...", where today too then, the context might have changed somewhat but in essence the goblin was still _writing home_ even now, just trying to interest the reader in what interested him too, just keeping up the contact then, ever just these letters home still





200


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin ventured "...*if one is not "last" then one is "past"*, where the great thing about this game is the chance to post again...", the coffee kicked in so the goblin continued "...me, I am just happy that I still have that chance to post something wonderful, no, I might not post it today, nor tomorrow neither, just whenever then, for who knows what lies within oneself until one comes across it, but then again, one won't come across anything if one doesn't first try to post something truly of oneself each time..."





12 96http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		698


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

geneva is a small place, and walking across from the bridge on a dull warm day, became the last time the goblin would ever meet him, his friend from denmark, the dane then, simply, it was while waiting for the homeward bus, the ensuing conversation between them had turned around to the moment where the dane just confided "...actually I don't want to go home tonight goblin, my life is sh*it and I'm in a real mess so I am going to a friend's...", the goblin replied "...look there's that AA place almost opposite from where you live, they'd listen and sort it out for you, well at least get some advice there then, and no one would know would they...", but what was happening to the dane now, somehow the goblin both knew and felt, wasn't the actual alcoholism, no, the dane was stalling his own life into a tailspin here, simply the dane was "ending it", and now while looking at the dane's face the goblin could see, or had recollections of, those others that the goblin had known, as ever hiding behind their uniform reassuring expressions as that "exit plan" was taking over inside them, so again the voice in back of the goblin's mind just went "...no, it's always the ones that never mention it by name...", as the goblin then watched the dane calmly cross the road before him as if walking out of this life too





13


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> "the reason why one has to explain one another's explanations is that one cannot completely grasp the fact that he or she fails", said the gnome, laughing, "that is why so many people in this flattering world of today do not understand when they really do suck. That is the problem of the world of today".



the goblin felt the gnome had a valid point somewhat agreeing that the world of adults was one of accepted lies and flattery, then saying "...for when one actually knows the truth of it, often one doesn't want to rock to boat by pointing out the lie there, which could be one reason then, but also that one doesn't want to betray one's understanding neither, by giving that understanding away so to speak...", and yes, the goblin too, had played dumb often enough, adding "...you see, knowledge in itself is nothing but mere facts here, but actually understanding the consequences of that knowledge is the source of one's authority in either revealing it or hiding it, where it is this authority then that allows one, perhaps from seeing those failings of others then, to thus react accordingly with white lies of one's own...", 





49 98http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		713


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...no, I never think of this thread as actually mine now, in that  anyone can post here in the sense of it's being an edit thread, meant to  be used for that purpose perhaps, though in practice it's thankfully more like  some chat thread instead..." mentioned the goblin whose mind's was  elsewhere now, more upon two bits of information today whose significance  he vaguely understood yet whose consequences eluded him still, saying  "...interesting times indeed, the chinese have now signed a bilateral  currency swap agreement with switzerland, whereas the swiss for their  part might end up holding a referendum in 2015 as to whether to peg 10%  of their currency to gold..." but even so the goblin noted that much  was odd with the world of late, then remarking  "...the media coverage is so  trivial today and faraway looking too that in the end one has no choice but to become one's own  journalist in the credibility gap left by the media's absence, yet unbelievably the major media networks  themselves can't seem to figure out why they are losing their viewerbase  to this internet here...", where that old maxim of _he who pays the piper calls the tunes_ could well be replaced by a newer maxim today that went _only those who pay the piper remain to pay any attention to those tunes then_


----------



## mla2ofus

Well, this is interesting. Out of 101 posts to this thread, 9 are not yours. You and the goblin must have a depressingly boring life to sit around and post all this. Do have a real job??
                                   Mike


----------



## fleamailman

mla2ofus said:


> Well, this is interesting. Out of 101 posts to this thread, 9 are not yours. You and the goblin must have a depressingly boring life to sit around and post all this. Do have a real job?? Mike



("...and what is meant by a real job then..." inquired the goblin,  thanking mla2ofus for his concern though, explaining "...if you mean am I  working, well yes I am now, whereas you're asking whether I'll have  that job tomorrow too, who knows then, so what is a real job where these days there  is no job security left...", at which point the goblin thanked the humans for this wonderful forum with its very own "creative writing"  section here, smiling "...I write because it's very conducive to my coffee drinking in the bistro, where I'm not fighting anyone, no I really do need to edit my posts now, and this spot is just perfect for it...")

repost from elsewhere, 

“...so now, you would like to own a bank instead of actually working goblin, well that's a new one on me but I suppose in practice it's not too complicated a thing to do as long as you're well connected and remain in the shadows...” went the witchdoctor again, continuing “...first of all, you'll need to create your bank then, ah but in doing so you'll need borrow form your newly created bank itself the capital that you as yet don't have while accepting an interest free stimulus loan from the federal reserve, something which you straight off reloan it to the government at a higher interest rate, though any money then left over you can then relend to other governments for good measure, whereupon the federal reserve upon seeing that your bank is now toxic will then ask you to do a credit swap with them, meaning you'll swap your toxic bank debt for their newly printed treasury bonds in order to transfer the burden of that debt from you to the american taxpayer thus aiding the ongoing bank takeovers on the nation states, and lastly you'll need to make sure that ourdearmedia is in on the game so that they can continue to keep the sheeple entertained placated and distracted with anything other than what the banks are doing...”





176


----------



## fleamailman

repost from the "what's your editing process" thread, new

"...basically, either I reply to a post, or come up with something to post, like everyone else here does I imagine..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...but then if I like what I have written I store it away elsewhere too, replacing any username or forumname with xxxxx or xxxxxforum in it place just to keep the work anonymous, after which, I then look around for a picture that either underscores or contrasts the work, and finally I repost the work again to a different forum's edit thread rewording it as I go along and ironing out those typos where spotted...", just that the goblin took his posting life seriously and understood that forumland was like a forest, where being a forest, if one didn't have some strong sense of direction within it one would soon lose one's way, those years would pass and many thousands of discarded posts later, one's being here would have meant absolutely nothing with nothing to show for it too, saying "...if one writes, one polishes one's texts and exacts one's ideas to oneself in doing so, storing the external result upon the forum itself and the internal lesson within one being as if on a journey to self here perhaps, but either way then, the time passes and the muse does not forgive those who discard their posts here, for their fate is well deserved..."





186 102http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		748


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Please tell me anything you know about or have heard about Queen Bodicca.


"...britain was mostly conquered during the reign of claudius, the event happened in the reign of nero, meaning that the territory was relatively newly settled, the tribes were to be incorporated into the roman system, but in typical roman style, repression leads to revolt leading to suppression slaughter and final appeasement, unintentionally perhaps, native tribes were progressively culled like this..." mentioned the goblin noting how this system might have worked and even flourished had it not been for the "haves" and "have nots" becoming too clearly segregated and odious too,  so much so, that in ad 410 when one of these same settled tribes finally sank the system by their sacking its western capital rome, it was both the slaves and the poor of rome itself who actually opened the gates welcoming them in and the end of thing with it, in fact, the freefall that followed from that point was called "the dark ages" but it was more like regionalism 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaius_Suetonius_Paulinus

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claudius





113

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXGGm4GQAq4"]Fall of Rome vs Failure of American Politics, Economy pt 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, new, the "I have been hitting my ketchup bottle for 1 hour now and cant get any on my ice cream" thread



> What am I doing wrong?


"...nothing wrong at all, my dear friend..." went the goblin welcoming him back from the brink of sanity, continuing "...but then again, clearly as of yet, you haven't contacted those homeland security people to report your suspicious activity here, in that although _pouring ketchup upon ice cream_ is not a misdemeanor in itself, it's hardly normal neither, and thus by being abnormal in the absence of normalcy, it becomes highly suspicious of you doesn't it, perhaps containing hidden subliminal messages for as of yet unknown terrorist activities elsewhere...", just that the goblin was building up the the idea that xxxxx, in his wish to aid those homeland security people could offer his icecream to judge napolitano at this point thus keeping america safe from subversion as in this apparent type of suspicious activity, going "...now hands up all those in agreement with me..."





210 104         771


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 

"...oh yes, there's always one in one's schooldays isn't there..." continuing "...that too thin quiet child who's always coughing and out of breath in the school yard at playtime..." said the goblin remembering him now, repeating it then "...just one more kid from younger another class now, looking smaller still though, and quiet, reserved, nothing much, except for that open-secret about him...", the goblin thought back for a moment and then continued "...no, in school you could be fat, ugly, or whatever and still get teased for it, but this was different, no one said a word out of place, except that he was _out of place_ or more exactly _out of time_, and then, after a while he didn't show up in the playground anymore, and the rumor went around that he was in hospital again, till that morning, where gathered at assembly, we were told that he is no longer with us...", and the goblin would have forgotten all this still, if a picture hadn't suddenly reminded him of it, concluding "...and what _snakes and ladders_ all these pictures searches become, just that the illustrator's eye enhances associations and flashbacks that one had all but forgotten..." 





89 105http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		789


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

it's that time of year, so the goblin has been thinking about christmas again, and how in this modern age it just didn't seem politically correct anymore, where non-christians think of it is too christian, and where christians think of it as too pagan now, no what the goblin wanted to offer here something else, something new in fact, "...well folks, it's time for the all new "politically correct" name-change then..." ventured the goblin "...so what we need is something historical to celebrate in its place that is both secular and well known..." the goblin continued "...well how about celebrating the discovery on the new world by christopher columbus in 1492...", in fact, the goblin had only suggested this imagining that there were probably some people in america who were aware of it, explaining "...all rather simple, we take the his name and shorten it, "chis" of christopher and "bus" of columbus...", and with that the felt he had done his good deed of the day and now only wanted to be the first to say on this thread "...merry chrisbus everybody..." 





2


----------



## fleamailman

("...wow, 800hits already..." went the goblin highly appreciative too, adding "...so now humans, would any one of you care to wager against me here, a simple wager indeed, one that *if this thread is left running it will make 10,000hits before christmas*, and no, I don't think I'll win that wager neither, just that _by how much _is what interests me...", whereupon the goblin remaining a friendly as possible posted another, the fact that he needed to edit his posts was the truth of it, and where better than in a "creative writings" section)

repost from elsewhere

"...well, to claim some belief to be the truth is folly mortals..." repeated the goblin, continuing "...it's as if one is just trying to convince oneself of something one doesn't really know then, and that somehow to believe in it will curry favor with some divinity to which that belief belongs to, will it, prove it, one can't, why, because at the end of the day, whatever one says to oneself, one still doesn't know for sure, one only believes it...", and with that the goblin couldn't remember how many times he had faced this point in his understanding then, it was as if all he could actually go on was "what he knew" and "what he could know", so _knowing_ had to come from here then, facing one's beliefs through doubt, "...look, to know oneself on the outside, one simply has to reflect upon one's actions, but how does one get to know oneself on the inside I wonder, well isn't that where one's posting comes into focus and what those posts reflect of one here...", which was the point where the voice inside him seemed to go  "...so, what do your posts tell you about yourself then goblin...", "...only that* life ever this journey to self while there's still time*, yes that's all that they ever tell me..."





61


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the woman's interests "last post" thread

"...of course a man will jump into the burning building, or the coldest of seas, to rescue you, just like he will fight for those he loves, and for whatever he feels to be right too, and even die for that which his reason tells him that he must do so, only that this sentiment has nothing to do with "love" per se, no, the sentiment is towards his own benchmark of "death" and his altruistic deathwish thereof..." the goblin explained it by saying "...are not war, exploration, self sacrifice, and adventure, in part if not all, based on a man's benchmark of death here, where living on without pride is not the default benchmark of a man, no, somewhere within him is this deathwish that tells him, that to die for something is in itself a release from that self doubt and self condemnation at having to "live on", yes, to actually die for something becomes the vindication to himself or a veneration towards it, simply he will always go back into those flames, that sea, etc., if left to his own choice, so the roll of society in general, and his family too, has been to keep him out of harm's way, as if diverting his attention, appeasing his ego, etc., for otherwise, if left alone his feelings of inadequacy towards himself or his lot takes over, in short, a man needs a reason to "live on" here, meaning that to live isn't the default "on" as one might expect, no, the default in an average man is actually set to "off" as in _must die for it or I'm not a man_, where simply the opportunity was constantly denied to him...", in fact, wherever the goblin looked now, he saw this default "off" working in practice, unmentioned, unacceptable even, but all so evident when one could recognize its features, just *the romance of death is ever that man's default "off" within him*





60 108         800


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the lupusbot's "last post" thread



> Goblin.. please excuse my absence... I need someone to rub my neck and shoulders. But that's a BIG problem. I now live alone and my hands can't rub it for me where I need it. It hurts to type today..... But I can READ!



"...nothing changes xxxxx, I'm still here to steal your courage and feed you as before, and please don't think that you have to say anything in return, except that when you do post, that moment you'll see that I am listening, oh and how I am listening too, simply where else on the whole of forumland am I actually going to get a post from a lupusbot, and what could possibly equate to one I wonder...", in fact, to someone anonymous, there was no fame nor fortune, there was only this journey together where the goblin would make the running now, saying "...silly you, you'll never get rid of me now, on with our show then, but between us I am not the hero here..."





101


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, talking of a past event again

"...true isn't it, how often one forgets that one is in this for oneself alone here, and how often too, one just falls into some subplot instead, forgetting that the real plot is "to create those posts while one still can"..." mentioned the goblin who had just walked away from a forum where his posts had being edited, because the goblin's thinking never changed really, simply _where edited, leave off posting, for it will only happen again for the next reason too_, until all the members on that forum become permitted clones of some superimposed norm, "...well I for one, am nobody's clone here, where I believe none of my posts ever show malice towards anyone, so that admin there can keep those _posting perimeters_ for those who adapt to them then..." but a livewriter had only a short span to journey across forumland in, thus the goblin had to be true to himself throughout, his selfishness then, but at the same time he also not beholden to anyone, administration included, as he had all forumland to choose from still, and lastly, if it turned out in the end that the goblin couldn't walk away from his own posts then clearly those posts would own him still





101 110http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		810


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, upon his mother's entering merlin's cave

readying for his return to geneva, the goblin had said goodbye to his failing mother once more, and yet again the goblin was thinking here that the older one gets the more that word "goodbye" has weight to it, for his room in this old house was quiet and barely unchanged since the last time he had visited, simply it's silence reflected the absence of it's owner now, and although the goblin could easily play some music, or watch television then, somehow it just seemed neither right nor sincere at this slow passing moment to do so





2


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

in fact, the goblin didn't really know how to judge whether his day was wasted then, well not in the way most humans could, where if the goblin did all that he should be doing he was simply be doing what his dailylife expected from him anyway, which was not what he himself really wanted to do now, whereas if instead he actually did what he wanted to do, then those things that dailylife demanded of him would just pile up again, so he compromised himself to both, doing both slot's and dailylife's demands in turn, "...but at least by each post I do I prove to myself that I was trying for something beyond my dailylife now..." said the goblin in the bistro of a cold winter's morning, knowing too, that nothing and no one was evrer asking him to try, continuing "...ah no, there was never really any starting point on this _journey to self_ here, just some realization along the way perhaps that it's a shared life between that which is inside and that which is around one too, and that life is too short to be throwing one's days away without reflection on paper..."





2


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin had now understood, that almost all computer problems find their origin seated between a keyboard and a chair, so he turned his thoughts and eyes elsewhere in this "cybercafe bistro" with some of its computer screens set high against the far wall, where too, the goblin on looking up, sees the muted television screen showing some obese girl being reduced to the size she wants, the same channel that show cars pimped to something fabulous, and rock stars who live in palaces, "...get behind me television..." he simply retorts as the goblin moves himself around to the other side of the table now





2


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin thanked everyone for reading or posting on here, though his mood was too pensive to offer much in return, it was as if the goblin was once more back in the court of the moneygod being asked "...so goblin if you had one wish what would it be, name your price, I mean, you have a price don't you, most people here do have at least something they want then..." smiled the knowing moneygod as he stretched out his open arms in a big wave around him across those endless lines of items on offer "...anything then goblin, you name your price and then I'll name mine, it's that simple...", the goblin thought about it but then said "...no, I just want to be creative...", "...ah another bloody fool who thinks happiness can't be bought, simply you want to be "happy" then I take it, yes a happy little goblin in a happy life..." laughed the mocking moneygod sitting back in his chair now looking at the goblin, as the goblin had to laugh at himself too "...agreed I must be mad then, for I don't want happiness neither, I mean if you were to ask me to swap my past tears and my pain, all my sadness, anger, passion, of loves broken or otherwise, these long goodbyes of people, and places too, both going or gone, I wouldn't swap them then, and what's more I never will neither, I am simply not cheap to their memory as those memories are all I have of me now, that's all...", which was the point the casher told the goblin to put the groceries back into the cart because the people behind him in the queue were waiting, "...sorry I was somewhere else..." apologized the goblin as the supermarket reality mercilessly entrapped him once more into his dailylife





3 114http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		824


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I'm glad you liked it. It brought tears to my eyes.


"...I cried too..." replied the goblin, adding "...but I guess, what with you're nam-vet background, all would have been far clearer to you, where you knew well that for some families, who weren't shown in that video then, that the outcome was so tragically different, simply, most viewers from civistreet haven't got a clue what soldiers and their families go through each time, no they only see media coverage of warzones, where they don't get to realize that the soldier they're viewing on the screen is actually a man with his family, no, they just see media spin instead, action packed excitement, whatever, but not the real context of it...", and with that, the goblin then pinched the video, saying "...ah, but we're not to be trusted anyway, though you know me by now, I can't resist anything beautiful when I've eyed it..."

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkGzqpGx1KU"]The Best Surprise Military Homecomings: PART 1 - YouTube[/ame]





100


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "how did you find this forum" thread

the goblin here, had to confess that he had landed here from elsewhere, saying "...well, I can't for the life of me understand it then, I mean I set the coordinates for "intellectually awe inspiring writer's forum for old farts please" and just landed up here instead, oh well mishaps do happen I suppose..."





102


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Ah...But is Iraq, or Iran for that matter, waiting for the US to get out, or are they waiting for us to get out and for them to get in...?


"...yes but where's the choice here, since america can ill afford to stay there indefinitely, so the longer it lingers the easier it is for iran or for others then, as those bombs that further fervor unrest are neither difficult to make nor expensive to sponsor..." mentioned the goblin, adding a proviso "...but for iran too, iraq is clearly a "can of worms", where it might gain control over the shia area alone, but would the sunnis or the kurds warm to them I wonder, where on the alfghanistan side too, they once massed their troops against the taliban in a warning before but backed down knowing that the place was quite ungovernable..." continuing "...whereas america, for its part, can't deliver within either of these theaters now, it can only further place itself in the firing line, where this evident crippling daily cost of distant military engagement, in view of the fact that one in ten americans on foodstamps, and one in ten dollars services its debt here, and worse, where the specter of longterm demoralization of its troops, ignominious final pullouts, and general resentment, all adds up to a scenario america can ill afford to endure here...", simply, it was as if the lion could no longer defend his prey, so the hyenas, jackals, and vultures all waited their turn for him to move on back to his main job of defending his pride form the other lions closer to home





104


----------



## Kane

fleamailman said:


> repost from elsewhere, the "how did you find this forum" thread
> 
> the goblin here, had to confess that he had landed here from elsewhere, saying "...well, I can't for the life of me understand it then, I mean I set the coordinates for "intellectually awe inspiring writer's forum for old farts please" and just landed up here instead, oh well mishaps do happen I suppose..."


Alas, poor goblin.  Such a prolific poster, left talking to himself, wondering if it's time to move along or if he'll even be missed. 

Yes. And no.


----------



## fleamailman

Kane said:


> Alas, poor goblin.  Such a prolific poster, left talking to himself, wondering if it's time to move along or if he'll even be missed. Yes. And no.



"...naah, to be honest that wonder was more like when was this forum going to come back online again..." ventured the goblin, thanking Kane and fearing the worse too, then thinking that now would be a good time to come to the aid of his friends across the pond there, saying "...so here you go then, I've consulted with the red cross here in geneva who have suggested that I start a program on your behalf, yet I was wondering if you would care to help me with the wording of the appeal then, something like *hello, first I would like to this opportunity to wish you seasonal greeting seeing that in a few months from now it will be christmas once more, where no doubt you'll be with friends and family eating and drinking, but where there's another side to christmas too, the one of kindness and generosity toward those less fortunate than yourself, and yes it's hard in these festive times to think that there is actually another world out there, but yes there is one, and it's very real indeed, and it sorely needs your help now, where I'm sure you have heard about the plight of your cousins the americans of late, where images of shantytowns and barefoot children can no longer be ignored, tragic isn't it, but no, you can make all the difference here, yes just 20swiss francs a day can change the future of the likes of Kane living in abject misery, or luvs if you prefer to foster a girl instead, so what say you, I mean they really do need your help, thank you for reading this now and god bless you now, *to which the goblin felt that he had done his good deed of the day, saying "...surely they can't doubt my wish to support their forum now..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> You do get out and about a bit do you buddy ? Smell the flowers and all that... Sometimes I worry for you posting intensely in a almost manic obsessed manner. Just sharing my feelings mate, cos I care



the goblin thanked the poster, and agreed that his life at this point was very forumland orientated where his dailylife in comparison just seemed mercifully uneventful now, saying "...yes I do like those things that this dailylife offers, but nothing really gets my mind going quite like all those responses across from those many forums I am on, where either I am helping someone enter into to this livewriting world, or replying about some current topic like now, or just fending off those trolls again, where each of which engages me at a depth that my dailylife, for all it's necessity even, simply doesn't...", while outside, it was raining and the captain had commanded her minion to fetch groceries again, plus the bedroom needs cleaning too, plus the goblin's coffeecup was empty now, but fortunately there was that postholics anonymous meeting tonight, online of course, where raving craving addicted posters could relate their ever losing battle to their postalotism with texts and underlying matching pictures again, adding "...I guess I live life to be able to reflect upon it, I mean not much point of having one without the other is there..."






90


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the trolls site's "last post" thread

"...wow, my very own troll fanmail, a great start to whatever..." went the goblin, who felt he should explain something saying "...well no, I suspect that the real difference between you trolls and us livewriters is that * whereas you trolls try to get banned from forums, succeed, and get banned for it, us livewriters actually try to remain on those forums, fail, and get banned for it too*...", where alas deep meaningful posts written by personas in third person with matching pictures have yet to meet their full level of appreciation on most writer's forums it seems





90 121 865


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Feel free to post in the fun section as long as it's relevant to the  topic. But I'm afraid livewriting is considered spam in the other  sections, because we don't really know what you're talking about half  the time.


"...thank you for such generosity where it'll only in  this thread here, promise, and just as you see it now..." replied the  goblin who agreed that some of his posts were somewhere intellectual in nature  where their not being understood was nothing for anyone to feel overtly  ill at ease about, no the goblin just intended to add some contrast  here, with posts that were narrated and illustrated in a manner that he  imagined would meet the expectations of forum post readers, saying  "...btw just curious now, but you do know don't you, that there are more  readers across forumland today than those reading books still, where a  rethink of the your styleless posts might pave the way for those readers  to approach your books more...", no, the goblin meant well, just that by now everyone somehow knew that the goblin had a different agenda, one that went  somewhat contrary to the writing norms of writers, not least the part that that seemed _posts first and foremost_


----------



## Kane

Methinks the goblin feels too highly of himself ... and his style of writing. Reading someone's free-style pieces, at its best, is an experience of hospitable comprehension; at its worst, a tedious drudge searching for a point.

The pictures are swell. But the goblin's prose often makes my eyes bleed.

 Just sayin'.


----------



## fleamailman

Kane said:


> Methinks the goblin feels too highly of himself ... and his style of writing. Reading someone's free-style pieces, at its best, is an experience of hospitable comprehension; at its worst, a tedious drudge searching for a point. The pictures are swell. But the goblin's prose often makes my eyes bleed. Just sayin'.



"...ah now, the reader comes along for the ride as no one is ever asked to read my posts..." replied the goblin thanking Kane for his comment though, and knowing too, that Kane was learning fast now, while the goblin himself just weighed his words again before replying cordially "...where after a while you won't even notice the way it's written, but perhaps too the question to ask yourself is whether the way you are writing on this forum is advancing your persona or holding it back now, join the dots a bit, for example do you really think that I haven't experimented with writing styles before I settled upon this one here, where due to the number of reply notifications I can barely keep up with my email inbox as it is, but the whole point is never _how a post is received_ but _how it is replied to_ where I am not the only livewriter now, no I'm enjoying your company, and besides, a reluctant readership is somewhat more flattering than praise even..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...somehow the temptation is always to meet isn't it, to reveal oneself, post one's photos, etc., but for me that seems as cheap as facebook is, for what I really want is to be able to share my thoughts and feelings to the full here, and how can I possibly do that if I have to keep in mind who might be reading this now..." mentioned the goblin who seemed to be growing ever more anonymous as he posted on, adding "...besides, *that which one reveals of oneself just dates one too* doesn't it..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin quickly confessed to their being reposts, explaining "...a livewriter writes a post like a normal poster does, but then he stores it after that first posting, knowing that each time he reposts it he will edit it slightly...", something a bit like van goth's sunflowers where he did eight portraits of them, saying "...the writing in third person is merely an indulgence on my part, simply a need perhaps, both to know what obstacles writers face when writing, and a wish to become fluent enough to counterbalance the onset of that old age later, and the matching picture is more or less that same type of indulgence again...", no, the goblin felt that the livewriter was just a pokemon upgrade of a normal poster, where, apart from this obvious storing and reposting of posts then, together with the constant trickle of output too, and that of having a recognizable persona, there was no difference between him and anyone else here





92


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere,  the "what does it take to be a writer" thread, and how to get banned from a writer's forum too



> One must, however, understand the importance of proper punctuation of grammar, as the sole presence of a vocabularic mind or thesaurus will bring a writer nowhere. One may be a potential writer, but that one cannot become a fine writer if their writing lacks the charm of storytelling. It is difficult for a reader to comprehend when the words are welded together as a dictation or rant, with no apparent end to the madness. There strikes a fine line between continuous run-on speech and separation of thought. It is of improper style for an author to shove verbs that supposedly describes the verbal actions of the speaker in midst of their soliloquy. It is unnecessary to announce the speaker has recently "added" or "mentioned" or "noted", a sin especially amplified by the repetition of such unique words in such paragraphical proximity.  The aforementioned is a common mistakes budding novella-type writers will make, often if they had not read a book that displays the correct usage of words. It hurts the eye of an experienced writer.


"...well yes, I guess _writing correctly_ is how most people start out upon forumland, but then they wise up as reality strikes home and one quickly sees how people won't read those posts for their longish all well written well intended same old blandness, especially where they were then tucked away in some well meaning blog too..." replied the goblin who continued "...so instead of me fooling myself in some blind adherence to some dunce mantra of _good for books means good for posts too_, something to date that had utterly failed me, I decided to try out various writing styles till finally I settled upon this one, one which had an added bonus of hiding my age too, where now my posts are actually read, why so,  well probably because I am not mistaken for the old fart I actually am, nor for some unapproachable finicky hair-splitting grammern*zi...", in fact, what the goblin was into livewriting now, so he followed those very same rejected novella-type writers whose style seemed both questionable and imaginative, for theirs was the readership after all, perhaps even moreso for their non adherence to those disappointing bookwriting rules, adding "...look, care to link me to a thread that has a high hitcount equating to readership written in the correct way you are actually suggesting, stuff written in ever so correctly worded posts complete with full paragraphs and full stops, etc, but till you can link me, you'll just have excuse me doing posts my own way for the results you so evidently see across forumland..."





xxxx 127http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		924


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...hi everyone, yes sorry, still squatting on the thread here..." said the goblin who was taking a break by visiting his old folks over the weekend in england, something the goblin did often enough always remembering to gently shout at the top of one voice, slam the door when entering the room and risk of being slowly drowned in tea and lemon cake, "...more tea..." comes the voice from downstairs followed by a the ghost in the silence that seems to still say "...and have you done your homework, had your bath, and brushed your teeth yet..." 





10


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"... well. I guess I can't really keep track of my posts, but at least I can repost some of those posts on another forum like here in a neater order..." answered the goblin looked across at the plume of smoke ushered sideways in the breeze, the day was beautifully bright and inviting, yes it was that, but it was that for a wrong reason the goblin felt, as a ghastly cold awaited anyone reckless enough to go out to the bistro on this very early morning, and yet again the goblin's choice, he surmised, was a stark one indeed, either to "stay home and get roped into a series of household chores by the captain" or "swim it through the bitter cold to the bistro where he could still be called back by telephone" so, as always, the goblin's mind made a quick checklist of _probable chores_ against another list of _possible excuses_ while wondering if running a bath would stir the antagonists from their beds on this "Sunday lie-in", somehow the bath would be a deep one he imagined





10


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 

"...no one is immune from this, and despite of what ourdearmedia broadcasts I don't think other countries can remain afloat if america is dragging them under..." mentioned the goblin regarding the currency war, adding "...so the television coverage owes us the truth in my view, and yet instead of giving us the facts about the true extent of this global economic downturn the media is just being used to prop up its fake status quo, loathed to even remind us of just how bad things really are in fear that we'll simply swaps over channels in dismay, so _no news is good news_ perhaps, yet really bad news just becomes too unmentionable to mention, where we are just as much to blame for seeking our own reassurance from the media as media is for giving us only that which we are willing to watch from them there..."





12


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, same thread as before still talking about writing

"...well I promised to return this morning then..." mentioned the goblin in passing, yes, while also feeling heavily those moments till the kettle would boil in the unlit kitchen alcove once more, "...first the coffee, then the post, that's my way always..." voiced the goblin reminding himself that there was no need to rush, far from it, each post had to be in tune with his muse's pact, continuing "...or else, what's the point in writing at all, we know that, don't we slot...", the slot just opened its mouth again where by now it barely needed to say "feed me" to the goblin, saying instead "...goblin, when you look at the posts, you are with the others and it's all fun and games, but when it's your turn to write you are alone with yourself, that's all, so discard all those external motivations to write as writers do for their cheapness that makes you cheap like them, forget trying to please too, instead, think of your writing as your _journey to self_ here, and write to know who you are by what you post while you still can, oh and while you're at it, do hurry up and make that coffee goblin...", the harlequin felt the need to add the settings again even if the dull advancing day hardly seemed worth mentioning at this point, preferring instead to point out the fact that the sun today still ruled in the bright sky, even if the moneygod ruled the city of geneva below it trapping everyone in its reality, leaving the goblin to contemplate whatever he might post next, his sole freedom it seemed, where there was no rush he knew, after all, the post would just come in its own time if it came at all





38 131http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		964


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the troll's forum "introduction" section, the goblin doing the welcome then

the goblin welcomed the new troll, saying "...your inability to make coherent posts gives us ample proof of your meriting a place amongst us, where I am sure that the other members here will be only to happy to bend over backwards to help you fit in now, if only because I imagine they don't want to bend over forwards to help you fit in that is..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the trolls site again

"...thanks..." repeated the goblin at everyone at the trolls site, somehow the goblin felt torn between the trolls on this thread and the ghosts of the past in the back of his mind "...ghosts, I would like you to meet these trolls who communicate in weird images, heckles and provocative material..." the ghosts smile, and then, "...trolls, meet my ghosts who communicate in past images, heckles and provocative memories..." the trolls smile back, introductions over, he lets them get on with it now





40


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

in fact, the goblin always hid himself behind some lax grammar usage, saying "...no, here it's ever and always _*what one posts of oneself to oneself*_  isn't it, as I very much doubt those readers are ever going to fully  understand one anyway, if only because clearly these words remain mere  representations of oneself here, but that's the whole joy of this  livewriting on random threads, where simply one corrects the originals  in their reposting across forumland each time, again and again and  again, till the final residue becomes _you to yourself _by it, or  as near as one can ever get to oneself through mere words that represent  one...", "...ah, so that's your goal there goblin,  no we all thought  that you were just mad..." went a ghost in the background, "...well  ghost, what's sanity here anyway, I mean how else is one going to go  about doing this posting lark without first understanding that none of  it will make any sense in those dailylife terms, a madness perhaps but  just because dailylife is reality doesn't make one's reality one's  sanity now..." replied the goblin to a ghost who had wondered off again,  yes funny how their apparition seem always to be in those unguarded  moments 





101


----------



## squerly

˙˙˙uılqoƃ uɐɯ ʎuunɟ ɐ ǝɹ,noʎ


----------



## Kane

As off the goblin wasn't bad enough ... now we've got ghosts.


----------



## fleamailman

("...thanks for keeping me company there Kane..." went the goblin now appreciating squerly's upside down text too, before repeating "...no I'll do my best to entertain you still, for I have thousands upon thousands of posts to my anonymous name it seems, yet many need rewording, while still others need rewriting, while most just need airing for their own protection, air/edit/backup then...", yes air/edit/backup was ever the trail left by a livewriter)

repost from elsewhere

the goblin too, felt he now had to put a little bit more into his posts, perhaps the goblin would do a few more depictions then, somehow he was not seeing what he saw for what it meant, saying "...depictions force one to describe it, which in turn forces one to look at it more closely...", the muse was watching, her trick was either to give the idea to the goblin outright, or to jump in half way through his text and change everything to her liking, which admittedly was normally mad enough to have the goblin running behind her to trying to keep up with the beauty of it, simply, she was like one's granny doing a poll dance, where one doesn't want to actually look, nor miss it for the world





8


----------



## fleamailman

Kane said:


> As off the goblin wasn't bad enough ... now we've got ghosts.



("...those ghosts multiply with time then, where writing is not about selling books, it's about settling accounts with recounts now..." mentioned the goblin enjoying his stay here, adding "...actor who don't become the part aren't very convincing, same goes for writers, and for livewriters too...")

repost from elsewhere, on birthdays again

"...ah yes, it's true that those birthday gifts do help one to remember the giver long after its context has moved on from this world..." mentioned the goblin who often looked back to his childhood days with a strange fondness mixed in with some total regret too, explaining "...for example, I remember flinging my school cap over the bridge into the river from the the train on my last at school, where I wish now that I had kept my school cap even if also understand that if I had kept it, then I would just be regretting having not performed that school ritual back then...", simply the goblin's was pondering upon the line _perhaps we owe it to our past not to forget it, and to our present not to waste it neither, for who knows what future is owed to us still_, saying "...at night, at times, those dreams of my past dance before my eyes once more, as if their ghosts are attracted by my pen, and amongst them my childhood birthdays are ever vivid, but perhaps that was what the ritual was all about anyway, a means to create fond memories worth far more than the gifts themselves then..."





113


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> And as for our history, I don't see how it will repeat itself. Unless we go into a great depression and have ourselves a WW3 to get ourselves out of it, which I don't know about you, but I'd rather avoid a WW. We've had and our having too many wars already...



"...ah now, there was no war in 1933 either, but the economic collapse is probably coming..." mentioned the goblin again, thinking america was in far bigger trouble than they were actually letting on, remembering that joke "if a lady says no she means maybe, if she says maybe she means yes, and if she says yes then she's no lady" or conversely "if a politician say yes he means maybe, if he says maybe he means no, and if he says no then he's no politician", saying "...well our dear media is probably a mixture of politician and lady here saying either, what they want us to hear, or what we want to hear now, in fact they'll say anything to keep us watching without paying undue attention then..." 





120

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyePCRkq620&feature=related] some fun, click me [/ame]


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> How are you going to conquer forumland when you keep getting banned from it, though? lol. Aren't you about out of writing sites to post on? Or do you post on all kinds of random sites?



"...ah now, if it were ever easy I wouldn't even try..." smiled the goblin, who fed on whatever posts came his way, from wherever too, adding "...mind you, let's be generous here and accept their reasons for banning me, so writers rehash their ideas, and threads veer off on tangents too, both traits of trolling and spamming perhaps, and yet, as long as I am read across everywhere, what does it matter what happens to me somewhere, for it's _forever forumland_ isn't it...", where the goblin was not to be trusted, oh yes, he was still conquering forumland sure enough, where those bans were only to be expected as proof of his refusing to compromise his style, saying "...I think the line goes _as with those "last post" threads, so in forumland too, for one just keeps going_, yes "last post" is a silly game I know, and yet really it's _the only game going_ when one thinks about it, to win in style as an individual against all previous posters..."





120


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, an american "last post" thread

meanwhile, back at CIA headquarters agent joe is carefully monitoring al qaida's secret website at his desk, thinks "where's mac with my coffee then" as he starts reading through the new posts for subliminal messages, and then reads _you infidel, may a thousand scorpions sit on your bum, your goblin days are numbered, this is my "last post" thread, it is written_, then agent joe looks up at agent mccoy who has come in with his coffee, says "...look, you take over mac, I'm beat, I need a break and to get my mind off this..." whereupon turning to the second screen showing the CIA's site, jo sips his coffee, feels better, and then clicks upon the "new posts" button, and then writes _listen buddy, there's no way this thread is yours goblin_, yet somehow the goblin is always supportive, just that he liked sending people upwards





4


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin remembered coming across the very toy in the flea-market that he had always wanted in his childhood, and in that way at least the flea-market to him seemed very much like a sea that often washed things up from his past, the goblin picked up the toy, took a long look at it and then finally put it back as if to let it drift away till next time then, saying "...well, I suppose my growing old is like this letting go then..."





3


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, just sharing 

the goblin just wished to reassured everyone here, by pointing out, that while most psychopaths were_ normal people, save that they were slightly smarter than most, with perhaps some minor behavioral lapses from time to time_, they were nothing like the goblin here, who felt himself to be _somewhat more unbalanced in his approach all of the time_, stating "...there you go, see, you have nothing to worry about me now..."





3


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...ah yes, _teenage romance_..." remembers the goblin "...something about baying to the moon and promising that there will never be any other moon but this one moon forever then..." but to this goblin today that was all so many moons ago now





7


----------



## fleamailman

("...a thousand hits now, a wager of ten thousand hits by christmas too, I'll fail of course but by how much is the fun of it..."  ventured the goblin mad as ever
repost from elsewhere

the goblin looks up from the laptop out the window where the cold but sunny chamonix afternoon shows a man with some muscular disorder erratically trying to help himself up onto the curb from a wheelchair where his carer hasn't quite got the knack it seems, so the goblin thinks nothing of it till the carer succeeds in getting the front wheels up and where in her first step it hits the goblin that she too limps badly, after which they then cross slow clumsy loving glances at one another and then laugh happily on their way together as it nothing had happened, that is, as if they were no different from anyone else, which of course they weren't any different, save perhaps that the goblin had now caught a bit of their happiness in his post here he felt, yes goblins often stole from life like this, "...we're not to be trusted you know..." whispered the goblin again with a smile





13


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...you say you cannot win but no, anyone who posts wins here..." said the goblin, adding "...it's just that life moves on so one has to keep winning against oneself each time...", the goblin's mind went back to the reading mervyn peake's trilogy gormennghast, and seeing the author fighting parkinson's disease through his lines, so the goblin just explained it, saying "...well, the end is the same for us all, but I am going to that end winning against myself, winning the unwinnable perhaps but still winning while I still can..."





15


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "what are you thinking" thread

the goblin is thinking of those ghosts in the past again, and how stupid it is now to try to justify himself to them, saying "...what can one ever do otherwise to what one has done, yes there's are always observations with hindsight but none of them will ever change what happened...", yet even now those ghosts of the past just seemed to have their palms outstretched towards in goblin in their wish to be paid off, "...so what coins do I place upon your eyes to pay that ferryman there to send you on then..." asked the goblin into the silence of that piercing stare once more





20


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

once more seated between his coffee and his computer, slowly the goblin closes up his latest "today" and places it neatly into his past now as yet one more "today" in a line of so many "todays" stretching back to a point beyond his own memory even, where his mind, having a quick guess of how many memories he must now have memorized by now against some rough total of "todays" he has lived, feels cheated at how little he actually remembers of his long life, even if he tries to deflect the self-resentment with a quick retort like "...alright, but what does anyone owe their past anyway, and how can someone pay it back in kind now...", while outside, upon the cold wet street, as if to echo the goblin's pensive reflective mood inside himself, the morning's rain had just continued unbroken on through his "today" on up to this now late evening moment, until in the end, and upon giving up too, the goblin simply said "...well I guess *we owe it to our past not to forget it*, but how we do so easily forget our past where we don't fight to remember it.."





20


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin finds himself watching the US open tennis match between two contestants, one of whom looks like a runaway farm tractor and while the other resembles a man in drag, "...well actually I am all for the reintroduction of women in woman's tennis..." concludes the goblin looking on 





21


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a writer's forum, from the "the process of writing" thread there



> Diversity, we are beginning to learn, is a good thing. Writers have diverse styles, too. The more fluent writers can often be recognized by their unique style. It is not our job as readers to attempt to impose our style onto another’s writing.


"...music to my ears mortals, count me in amongst your ranks now MYAHAHAHA..." started the goblin, actually lying because his "whatevers" were more tailored towards forumland, as he intended to cut an anonymous name for himself here, perhaps amounting to the greatest goblin this forumland has ever know now, continuing "...though to be honest certain constraints arise when writing across forumland, they are "post length", "writing style", "content", "eyecatchyness" and "one's persona" here...", the value of each the goblin could only vouch for from his near unrivaled experience across forum after forum now, so he continued "...for example, "post length" is ever a compromise, too long and they'll skip it, too short and it wont register with them, whereas with one's "writing style" grammar**** is mostly loathed everywhere, probably because they don't and won't understand colons, semi colons, etc., where too, the content has to be compelling enough for them to remember the persona behind it, plus adding pictures or streams to one's text also sets one apart, and lastly the persona is really what you are trying to get them to latch onto here, if only because there's no point of doing any wonderful posts if they're not going to remember who's writing them now, so the persona, in my case a goblin here is hardly forgettable is it, so in effect the username acts an author's name for anyone to find one's other threads when googled...", and with that the goblin felt that he should explain how he imagined the readers to be, saying "...here you go then, here's a stream that explains in its way how one needs to be on the reader's wavelength..."





101

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ciEGEDgE1k4"]the secret of posting[/ame]


----------



## Kane

> repost from elsewhere, a writer's forum, from the "the process of writing" thread


 *The Process of Writing for Dummies*

*Rule 1.* Use a fucking period at the end of a complete sentence that is a statement.

*Rule 2.* Use fucking paragraphs: a group of closely related sentences that develop a central idea. 
A paragraph conventionally begins on a new line, which is sometimes indented.

*Rule 3.* Writing in third person sux. Generally reserved for retards, avowed Marxists and child molesters.

.


----------



## fleamailman

Kane said:


> *Rule 1.* Use a fucking period at the end of a complete sentence that is a statement. *Rule 2.* Use fucking paragraphs. A group of closely related sentences that develop a central idea. Adjective: _paragraphic_. A paragraph conventionally begins on a new line, which is sometimes indented. *Rule 3.* Writing in third person sux. .



the  goblin thanked Kane for his input and promised that he would bare it in  mind should ever he came across someone who still understood that sort  of thing, sighing "...but alas no, my writing does seem beyond  redemption somewhat, moreover, if somebody were to see how bad the first  paragraph was, the question would then be would they even bother to  read the second paragraph, so no paragraphs to the rescue, as this way  the reader reads the one text to see how it connects to only picture  below it...", in fact, much of the fun was seeing how this writing  style, which was basically thumb texting _a la goblin_, could be adapted into _short interactive content_ towards readers who should actually be reading books instead anyway


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin, at this point, walked alone along a beach in his imagination where, having come across a washed up stick, the goblin suddenly wonders what he could write across the wet sand on this windy day, "...well, aren't you wasting your time impudent goblin..." came a very old voice somewhere outside him "... surely, you know very well that I will just wash your scribbles away with the next tide..." came the mocking sea's voice carried through its waves faintly under in the sea breeze on to the still goblin, it seemed to continue "...go ahead and write, write and be dammed for all I care since I will only wash it all away afterwards..." the sea repeated again and again to the goblin who after a long while moved the stick slowly across the sand writing "for now I know the gods must envy us our mortality", afterwhich, the goblin ran up to the waves and flung the stick into the sea retorting "...ah but I, in my one little moment, can write on this sand, so take this stick now and show me what it is that you, with all your forever then, can write here..." but the stick just floated in the water, perhaps to drift back to the goblin, or perhaps not to then, as the goblin walked on passed that day but never really far from the grip that it had held over him ever since





16


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...same fate for all of us..." said the goblin explaining what he meant by it, continuing "...the beauty of youth wilts, as mine has done...", and yet the difference between a _cut_ and a _plastic_ flower is that one is so beautiful for its brevity whereas the other is just ugly for its permanence, "...anyway, I am just happy that I married a real flower and not some plastic fake one..." said the goblin of his captain now





16


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Hi, I'd like to  introduce myself. My name is xxxxx, I'm one of  the nonetheless most  boring people you can possibly find.  After about a  month of publishing  on here I had the great pleasure to notice that my  blindness tricked me  again in not allowing me to see that there was a  forum on this website.   So I just hopped in to say hi, and maybe meet  some writers and make some  connections in this world like a skillfully  crafted thought.  Oh and I  am from Italy so forgive my often wrong use  of the language.


"...welcome  to here than..." smiled the goblin  just happy to have company awhile,  while outside the day was winding  down into night now, adding "...naah,  it's not that something is well  written that ever makes it pulling in  itself, it's that its author can  place the readers into the scene like a  snake confronted with snake  charmer, where the reader thinks that the  charmer charms that snake  there, but no, look more closely and one soon  notes that it's the  onlooker rather than then snake that is being  charmed through his  motions...", and with that the goblin turned his  gaze to xxxxx and  smiled, saying "...you'll write with us won't you, I  mean there must be  more readers across forumland today than in that  bookworld now, where  you could still write a book if you wish, or become  this forum's  snake-charmer instead..."





xxxx


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, goblin doing the welcome on another writer's forum

whereupon the goblin made show again, saying "...look, I know you might have heard lots of nice things about becoming a writer and all that, but couldn't we interest you in becoming a raving psychopath with a chainsaw instead, I mean the place is awash with writertypes already and what this forum really needs at this point is a_ man of action_, no, more like a woman of action perhaps, or at least somebody that everybody else could look up to with respect and envy, not some poxy penpusher hunched over a laptop like a three toed sloth, so what say you human, care to do the honors now...", and which point the goblin rubbed his hands together in gleeful expectation, yes, anything to make this forum more inviting to its readers then, saying "...so let the grand _writers cull_ commence, it's lights cameras and gore galore, take it away xxxxx...", in fact, the red carpet did seem most appropriate now, for the goblin wondered how else could one possibly welcome a military medic onto this forum properly, saying "...yes, anything to help you feel more _home form home_ here..."





xxxx 156http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1109


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...are you for real..." came the voice within him, "...nah, I don't know about myself even, but I do know forumland is real enough in its virtual way, just like this thread is real enough, even your reading this post is real enough in its way, yet someone's sincerity remains ever unknown to someone else, so whether I am "for real" or just "false" then falls upon the reader to decide here..." ventured the goblin about himself, but then adding "...yet each post I do is dead by the time I've hit this post button, so no, only this finite time of facing a slot while sifting though my thoughts and feelings here makes my posting worth it to me, where perhaps I am totally selfish in this respect then...", meaning that the goblin was probably hopelessly insincere towards readers now as the goblin was looking inwards each time, but what of it, his sincerity towards himself only meant that he wouldn't flinch from continuing his _journey to self _in posts across forumland, smiling "...so no, I don't know if I'm "for real" though my virtual reality is real enough isn't it..."





15


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the mommies again

Quote (xxxxx)


> me thinks estrogen trumps phony titles any day



Quote(xxxxx)


> Yes Ma'am! Those are not simple hot flashes, those are POWER surges, and they don't call 'em that for nothing!



the goblin noted that life was like _keep on keeping on_, "...one could give up but life would still be here carrying on without one, like this blank space waiting for one's post..." but he feared he was being too intellectual again, besides his mind was now sidetracked to the scene where doctor frankenstein calls out to igor "...another power surge, another power surge then, it's coming alive..." and then in a flash the goblin suddenly deduced how the author mary shelley got her idea in the first place





15


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

tonight the goblin feels very old because his daughter phones "...daddy, mum's night off, could you come home at little late tonight as my boyfriend..., ...", somehow the goblin remembers the line was "have fun but be back by midnight though" where he actually says "...look, I have to be back by midnight tonight because I work tomorrow but is that ok with you two then...", later, as the goblin's coffee is drunk straight in the bistro, the goblin somehow addresses the imaginary barman moaning "...us parents these days, I don't know what the world is coming to..."





16


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

sunday morning early hours, the goblin needs this solitude to speak to the slot "...speak to me o wise goblin...", they often jested, after all they went back years together "slot, the point in this life is not longevity now is it, I mean I don't want my engine just ticking over aimlessly, no I want to go at full throttle and crash out of this life at some point...", "...and what about those who depend on you goblin, have you forgotten them too...", "...I haven't forgotten them but would they have me live a lesser life still, slot..." the goblin's mind went back to the point where his mother, before she had become this demented vegetable now, had mentioned that granddad had asked for the fatal injection after his debilitating stroke "...slot, if I don't choose to be granddad about this I will become my mother instead, where life is not some bank account to be saved, you do understand don't you..." long pauses between them, and then "...so goblin what downfall have you planned for yourself...", "...naah, that's not my intention of myself any time soon slot, but to me it's a great freedom to know I can choose it whenever I suppose, where the choice remains ever mine, and mine alone doesn't it..."





18


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

only the great wild never seemed to change in the goblin's view then, moreover, they say "never go back" and yet on those few times that the goblin had ignored that advice, the ghost of "what had been once" had seemed exorcised by that present he now saw, so the goblin just said "...*think of past as near and it will be so, and forever too, however if you ever go back to your past it will be gone in an instant*..."





15 161 1176


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

_if you bring forth what is within you, what you bring forth will save you, whereas if you do not bring forth that which is within you what you do not bring forth will destroy you_ a quote which shocked the goblin because although it seemed exactly the point that goblin was getting at by posting like this, it actually came from the gnostic gospels,  so the goblin simply repeated "...*when I look at the thread, it's a fun game with the others here but when I look at the slot itself, I am alone and it isn't a game at all, instead it's a journey to self  now*..."





15


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...have you washed your hands then..." the voice a little below his view inquired as the goblin approached the counter "...your not going near our books until..., ...", the goblin raised his hands to his ears and turned them slowly "...better, now what do you want, or should I ask, which book are you looking for goblin...", the goblin gasped "...but how..., ...", "...only your type look at computers that way and only a laptop users looks for wall sockets in this library.." a face revealed itself not as unpleasant, she focused her eyes on him as the goblin looked back "...well, what have you got on mummies..." her eyebrows joined in her focus "...mummies..." she repeated his word exactly either as a question or an exclamation, "...yes, I know they' re all supposed to be dead thousands of years ago but not this bunch aren't I swear they're..., ..." the goblin placed a finger on his bag, "...your laptop I suppose, I see..." she replied and looked down adding "...well, that would explain why there has been this sudden run on "beginner's jam-making", oh and now you mention it those " embalming for dummies" books too but..., ..." she looked back at the goblin to continue then "...my fault I suppose I started this thread called "the last person to post here wins" on a women's interest site innocently enough but it must have been some time-warp or something, they keep posting jam pink smileys now..." the goblin smiled "...in fact, they're not a bad bunch but I haven't a clue what I am dealing with here...", the librarian smiled at a thought "...you know goblin, my bet is that is exactly what they are thinking about you too...." they smiled, then burst out laughing, as the goblin then passed on borrowing a book then, for somehow he knew he was on his own now, the librarian wasn't buying it





27


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "what are you listening to" thread

"...ok humans, just wake me up when it's over please, meanwhile here is some music..." went the goblin taking a nap






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FHCGW7m4K8]click me[/ame]
176


----------



## Kane

fleamailman said:


> "...my fault I suppose I started this thread called "the last person to post here wins"



OK, OK. Goblin's 150 old resurrected posts are enough. You win.


----------



## fleamailman

("...wasn't fighting you Kane..." smiled the goblin who instead was merely editing his posts here, adding "...in fact I appreciate your company, and most of your comments too...", at which point the goblin just repeated "...early days yet, 10,000 hits by christmas is a tall order but I like the odds...", where conversely if the thread were to be locked, then the goblin would be no more by it)

repost from elsewhere, new, the "why do you write" thread

"...me, I'm anonymous, so I can't write for a reward here..." smiled the goblin, liking xxxxx's post upon reading it, adding "...just writing is so conducive to my coffee and a lifestyle that would probably spell wasted life to anyone else, but what of it now where that rat-race is for those rats where I have scurried long enough for the trinkets of the moneygod, so one lives, yes and scurries on as best one can, but my attention is ever elsewhere humans and the more I write the more I am _me by my pen_ by it as opposed to _me by my externals_, and where too, I am too old to justify myself to others now, simply it's habitual then, where no one needs a reason for habit do they...", the view from the goblin's bistro table this morning showed some old people chatting and still others reading the newspapers, and even one or two slowly drowning in a glass of white wine like some insect, sighing "...and there are still those who would have me be myself amongst all this external now, but I have my pen and my writing habit serves me well in my defiance, yes that's all it can ever be I suppose but it's still something, and as such, something more me than just drowning away in dailylife..."





192


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, new, the "please may I troll your forum" thread

at which point the goblin showed up, pushed the kids aside and then asked "...are you sure you want to be a troll now, I mean a troll never has the initiative whereas becoming a livewriter is far more fun for the fact that you have the trolls trolling you rather than you trolling them, in short, years pass and the trolls have nothing to show for their trolling whereas if you kept on rehashing your posts across forumland, um tantamount to trolling in its way, those rehashed posts would get refined into something worth reading then...", and with that the goblin attached a youtube stream to show how something slightly bad can be refined into something really awful instead





204

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyQjhPUgZuU"]PITBULL and LADY GAGA sing "LA CUCARACHA" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin liked, and he meant really liked, xxxx's last post a lot suggesting the futility of writing on these edit threads, or in writing anything, "...ah but no, suppose you now reposted it, that very same post edited slightly on a different forum, and then another after that one too, and so on, and suppose too, you then collected those posts that you felt to be up to your own benchmark into one hidden thread somewhere, something like one's secret collection of well hewed posts perhaps, well after six months you would have something special wouldn't you, moreover you would be able to see yourself from what you had posted..." ventured the goblin who had been at it for years now, suspecting that it was all a journey to self then, while simply remembering something before voicing "...*just to live is to win, much as to post is yet another type of winning, ah but to build up one's wins is the real triumph upon forumland isn't it*..."





27


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Well it all depends on what we want our internet experience to be. If we want to be a character and a persona then that's fine, and if we want to be ourselves well that's fine too. Guess that is the beauty of the internet, you can be who you want to be!!


"...too true, as one isn't really that person in the mirror either, except that one's dailylife dictates one's mask down to its finest detail, where people see you as how you physically are, but not on forumland though, no, instead one is whatever one portrays here..." mused the goblin who suddenly remembered his grandmother crying now, her unhappiness at having had a dream the previous night where she could still see only to wake up blind once more, so the goblin just confided "...I suppose forumland is much like her dream then, where I wake up each morning a little further away from my youthful prime, and where I too should be unhappy like her because that is just your growing old for you isn't it, but I'm actually happy here, why, because I accept the loss of the outside while I forging my persona within...", simply the goblin intended that his persona would counterbalance his old age, concluding "...ok, the persona is just a mask then, but _how one is seen in one's dailylife_ is another mask too, where the only difference between these two masks is that *the former one you make of yourself whereas the latter one is made of you*, yet they remain masks all the same..."





36


----------



## fleamailman

[footnote: "woman's interest" sites are the domain of the mommies, and mommies, like trolls it is supposed, are creatures quite distinct from human beings]

repost from a "woman's interest" site

and then he took her in his arms overwhelmed by that sudden urge to hold the one thing that was all important to him, for she was here, his, and waiting "...oh to hell with the world..." she said gently, continuing "...its just us now darling and I've waited too long...", he breathed in her scent beggingly for her, their stillness at this point seemed like that calm before their storm of unbridled passion, "...darling I am not protected, what if.." he kissed her again "...here, click this link below darling, we're safe with them..."

http://www.linuxmint.com/

"...hey goblin, do you really think this will get the mummies to try out linux computer operating system...", "...don't know slot, suppose we could make it a bit more romantic for them then..."





42 170http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1234


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, someone replying on a long dead site that sent a notification recalling the goblin there

the goblin slowly typed the reply to the "last post" thread that the stranger had called him with a simple "I win" post, saying "...I guess that we are the only ones here now...", but that was fate then, that some forums worked out while other didn't, and now, here, looking across these dead posts, the goblin saw fun usernames which read like "here lies so and so, RIP" and lively texts reading like unanswered epitaphs to a time before, "..._so this place becomes a cemetery now, and sobriety has seeded well in what remains of it_..." voiced the goblin leaving this lone line as his reply as he walks on in silence





40


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the troll's site "last post" thread

"...oh no, don't bother to read my stuff please, a troll's golden rule is simple, "one writes for oneself, reading, well that's optional isn't it", lose sight of that and one risks becoming normal, and we hate being normal don't we trolls..." said the goblin, adding "...in fact, you trolls should turn off the notifications here, vow not to look at the replies, and above all, not post back at all, and yet the only luxury in this life is simply *not doing what one should be doing for that which one wants to do instead* isn't it mortals MYAHAHAHAHAHAHA...", and with that the goblin knew that the trolls couldn't resist themselves to read this and post back, mind you, neither could the goblin now, for he too, hated that which life had lined up for him and simply posted on in spite of it





40


----------



## fleamailman

repost form elsewhere, as semi goth "last post" thread

the goblin was not playing zen here, "...nah, I want a win like one where she just explodes as fireworks do in the hot night sky to the radio tunes in the back of my car, a tigress, a temptress, an angel without mercy to her unbridled passion, in other words, one very much like a good cup of coffee, oh yes, that's the type of win I deserve mortals  MYAHAHAHAA, second thoughts, forget the woman bit, just hand over the coffee now, I will let you live if you do..."





53 173http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1257


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> you know flea, I'd probably be interested in  your point of view if you didn't post in some self-aggrandizing writing  style. I want to read from a persons point of view, not some 3rd person  fiction. I don't like feeling I'm reading a editorial fluff piece from  the huffington post.


"...you're quite right I suppose..."  apologized the goblin for the way he wrote, adding "...where it's true  that if I were writing with you in mind and for you alone, then yes I'd  probably have to keep it real simple much as you're suggesting there,  but tell you what now, as a sign of my friendship towards you, just tell  me when it's all over your head, that way I'll reword in a simpler  manner not to have you feel too disheartened about yourself...", in  fact, the the goblin didn't know what the huffington post was, but he  had seen sesame street instead and thought that  might be a starting point  towards a readership he had been missing out upon


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, just sharing
[footnote: the goblin is not always popular, in fact, sometimes he is so unpopular that one can't enough of him]



> please talk in first personnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn



"...hi, I am now talking in first person..." said the goblin, adding "...it's just that my fingers are writing this down, which makes it "written in first person", then I put that, which I have written of what I have said, in inverted commas together with narration, which turns it into third person here, simply, most conversations one reads in books are actually in first person, it's just the narration which makes it look otherwise...", the bistro at this point was noisy as the womenfolk shouted across the tables reminiscent of primates calling across some canopy, drama with a capital d, gossip at its purest, not that the goblin understood portuguese, just he went "..._lights, camera and..., gossip_..." with some all too dismisscent matching hand-sign knowing that they wouldn't actually notice him at all





52


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 

only out of curiosity the goblin had spent his morning seeing just how easy it was to know from the Internet how to make _cristal methamphetamine_ better known as _speed_ from the chemist, methane gas for painless suicides by mixing household cleaners, and lastly what osama bin laden was actually saying in those released types, none of which seems at all difficult to ascertain here, so the goblin simply concluded "...the trouble with the internet of today is that, unlike the government and those authorities who have vetted one's knowledge to date, now this online gives one complete freedom to know whatever one wants to know, but with that knowledge it also gives one a heavy responsibility when one does in fact learn something, since one can't simply unknow it afterwards ..." 





52


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a british "last post" thread(a troll that keeps heckling with " ok, you win, you can stop now")



> Ok. You win.


the goblin accepted the lone brit's defeat magnanimously again , saying "...well now, I feel that we should discuss _terms of surrender_ here, first off you brits must drive on the right side of the road, then you must stop eating those things hardly deemed food by the rest of humanity, you must also give scotland it's full independence returning it as a pristine nature-reserve for its aboriginals, and now turning to the other matter of european integration, I feel the present day british "litter laws" should be relaxed somewhat allowing people to place litter in the bins, and it might also be a good idea I feel too, though I am open your input on this matter, if the brits could learn to use a knife and fork, something you might have heard rumors about, where appropriate etiquette lessons could be arranged then, but anyway, I am sure that over time you will grow to like our swiss administration in that no doubt we will be able to offer you a far better synchronization between "your home, that labor exchange, the nearest supermarket, your pub, the lightup outside in the rain, re'entering the pub, on back to your home again" than you are getting under your present day administration, simply our methodical _time and motion_ studies will show you how "precision binge drinking" can be done more effectively, so what say you now where your surrender would be most appreciated..."  





54 177http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1280


----------



## Kane

fleamailman said:


> repost from elsewhere
> 
> "...you're quite right I suppose..." apologized the goblin for the way he wrote, adding "...where it's true that if I were writing with you in mind and for you alone, then yes I'd probably have to keep it real simple much as you're suggesting there, but tell you what now, as a sign of my friendship towards you, just tell me when it's all over your head, that way I'll reword in a simpler manner not to have you feel too disheartened about yourself...", in fact, the the goblin didn't know what the huffington post was, but he had seen sesame street instead and thought that might be a starting point towards a readership he had been missing out upon



Just a little hint for the goblin: on this board, it is ill-advised to attach photos of this despicable woman, unless one is addressing her nasty inclinations.































Just sayin'.


----------



## fleamailman

Kane said:


> Just a little hint for the goblin: on this board, it is ill-advised to attach photos of this despicable woman, unless one is addressing her nasty inclinations



(the goblin quickly took Kane's advice to heart though the goblin felt himself to be out of it anyway, not only because he wasn't american but also because as he didn't really think that those politicians were running the show anymore, and that it was more like a two party one paymaster system than a credible democracy today, adding "...Kane, you're a credit to this forum, where for me all this a little window into your world of downtown down to earth america...", in fact, the goblin needed to be away from his usual haunts if only because he had become too well known and too used to them, and moreover, he couldn't edit his posts on a forum that had already seen his posts, explaining "...a poster posts, a livewriter reposts, the difference is in the end result over time...")

repost from elsewhere, the lupusbots's "last post" thread 

"...there is no thread on all forumland that I would rather be upon and read than this one, your thread then, and how by now I am on so many other forums that there never seems enough goblin to go round them all, yet when I'm here, they all seem like chatter, or me trying to be clever...." ventured the goblin, continuing "...for no, here it's me listening to you instead, following each word in your posts for no other reason than your telling me something and me listening to it where afterwards it's like each time some inner silence has returned to me, so life's angels are not there to be nice, yet perhaps their gift of sobriety is still a gift all the same, much like a taste of salt that helps one cede the superfluous, where in the end it's the same boat for us all isn't it, but where none of those other posters ever see that boat quite like you lupusbots do, pilot me now as we're no different really, where no one has any more life than anyone else then, just it's that you're so awake as to this life's real value while everyone else is so complaisant within their distractions still..."





54


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the troll's "last post" thread

the goblin felt he had to explain the situation for those who had just arrived, saying "...actually, here I am helping this poor brit learn the three "R"s of trolling, namely *roast it, rubbish it, and rub salt in*, unfortunately his grasp of reaching anything beyond the basics of _beer_ and _boobs_ seems challenging now..." so the goblin just suggested that he remained grasping those two then





54


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 



> a writer should amount to something


"...wrong again, a writer writes for himself, moreover, someone who is anonymous doesn't even try to amount to anything, he just tries to get "it", whatever it is within him that is, "out" in these posts as near to the mark as possible..." replied the goblin, as if knowing that at the end, his very last post so to speak, it would be exactly the same for him as when he had first started, "...ok, so what reward should I be seeking here, see how cheap it sounds too, no, neither those trappings of dailylife nor these trinkets of the moneygod interest me at all, listen then, I'll say it once clearly, "my posts are all dead by the time I have hit to send button", so you amuse me with your assumptions but clearly you do not write from what you have written there, you don't know that all engaging feeling of following one's train of thought with a pen, simply you may leave this temple when you can stop snatching popcorn out of my hand but that's not amounting to something...", and with that the goblin wondered if there was some sort of "tomb of the anonymous goblin" somewhere, sure he would need it after reading that "a writer should amount to something" idea again, "...help, more anonymity, and quick please..." he cried, quickly double-checking his mask once more





56 181http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1342


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...so what real difference does being liked or disliked make on forumland here..." asked the goblin of himself then, continuing "...where in the end, the tally remains _one's posted content against one's duration upon it_, so yes, people that I don't know might pass their comments, but what of it really, after all, they know they have their own tally to deal with now, and yet a million _put downs_ from unknown anybodies can't compete with that one accusation within oneself of *ok, so they might think whatever, and say whatever too, but what has one actually posted in one's own right for the time that one has been here* for that is the only self truth in this anonymity where all here is just transient anyway..."





52


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

evening now, and the muse just looked back at the goblin, repeating , "...no, never write for others, you know that much I guess, just a post has to be something like _all or nothing _..." her voice was deliberate now, continuing "...simply you alternate between _the vision_ and _its explanation_ each time, where if you write it's simply a repetition of that isn't it then, you walk between those two states each time, where one has to experience the vision for oneself to its full on the one hand while then being able to explain it to those who can't see your vision on the other...", just the muse was reiterating here that those who wrote lived between these two states as if in some _shared life_ perhaps, so the goblin repeated the muse's pact back to her again exactly in the way that she had first told him all those many years ago, remembering her then too, she never aged, and saying with his smile back at her again "...goblin our little pact goes *honesty, a shared life, and a thick skin*...", and smiling back with the goblin's reply ready she replied, "..."and what's in it for me muse" you actually asked me didn't you now...", to which the goblin remembered himself,  as she continued "...it never changes goblin, that _journey to self_ in each moment, your journey through here then, for what else could you possibly want, and besides what else is really yours to keep anyway...", oh yes she could be most persuasive


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the woman's interests "last post" thread, weightloss again

the goblin often wondered if a diet was ever the right way in life, saying "...surely a diet is just an excuse to not change ones basic eating habits while one is not dieting that is, any decision should be long term then, not "I am dieting now" or worse "I will diet this all off later", more "I need to think out my lifestyle here", so if eating is habitual change those habits, if it addictionnal keep food out of arm's reach, if it is release don't let it build up in the first place, but we are aware of all this already and ignore it thinking one can just diet it off later, so a diet in effect becomes a loan from the "excuse bank" here for the wrong lifestyle perhaps..."





61


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

looking back, the goblin wondered if it actually mattered all these years later then, where those politicians had settled out of court in some faraway country across the water from switzerland where he lived, and yet all that water under the bridge still seemed murky, as if those great moments of nixon's downfall and of clinton's impeachment seemed somehow betrayed by this "gore/bush election result" and by the political horse trading that followed in its wake, so the goblin simply asked "...well then, was it or wasn't it rigged, and will the voters ever get to learn the truth of it today, for whose democracy was it if it is decided by the parties themselves rather than the voters..."





61


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin had lost the plot for the sub plot again, saying "...cunning little critters these sub plots are too, you think you know what it's all about, the answer to it all, etc., and then suddenly something happens and those sums don't add up anymore, as one just realizes one has been had by one's own complacency towards the real plot again, and how the sub plot mocks one here...", while outside the bistro, a cool post rain morning on the goblin's day off just casually echoed this sentiment to him once more, "just another day like any other in rat race city" then, with yet more "start line births" for some people, and "finish line deaths" for others, where for the rest of us there was ever this ongoing track between those two lines then, with umpteen hurdles of sub plots to meet on the way, where somewhere in all this was the real plot then something that was ever elusive as if laughing at one here, perhaps hidden in full view even





61 186http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1421


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...pick up the sword goblin, give me one good reason why I just don't kill you straight off then..." she wasn't joking too the goblin knew and as "queen of the amazons"  she must have killed many men, and other women for that matter, and now she so resembled a tigress at this point, beautiful yet deadly, and as any true woman she either loved or hated,  "...I know that you can kill me easily o great queen but all that you've heard about the eldorado ladies restroom, with that large stage sized mirror rimmed with those theater lights, where below it are endless bottles of hand lotions, creams, perfumes, crayons, lipsticks, all rested neatly above a marble wash basin to matching pink walls, where again a bookshelf filled to the brim with books by "mills and boon" and babara cartland, together with an uncountable number of catalogs of shoes, clothes, and fashion brands to browse and purchase await, yes o great queen, it's all true, but that's only part of it, there's a free telephone, a television, and the computer to do msn chat on, a "sound around" stereo system to listen to other women like britney spears, madonna and bananarama, even a kitchen alcove to stew jam and bake cakes in, oh and a catflap to let ones favorite pet come and go as it pleases, and so so much more o great queen if you would just care to join me that is...", which was, more or less, the way the goblin wooed his wife he remembers now, knowing that one had to truly appreciate a woman's priorities before one could actually approach one here 





60


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a "last post" thread



> what do i win



"...one wins a sudden realization coupled with sadness I suppose, just the knowledge that there would be no more posts from that point on..." replied the goblin welcoming xxxxx, though continuing "...for me, I cannot think of anything that really equates to being able to post throughout life one's journal here, or what one would wish for in exchange of this ability to post now, yes I try to win each time yet I never try to win outright for that prize would merely be a consolation prize by it..."





60


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...ah ladies, a man will never tell you that he actually loves you for your imperfections then, while you will never believe it for the simple truth it is, even when he tells you clearly that it just is, so instead he just tells you that you are perfect, which rightly you don't believe either, where he's just hoping that it will somehow appease you with a lie which of course won't appease you..." mused the goblin adding almost in a whisper and a wasted breath "...proximity and time are all that matter here where men are concerned, they love you for your imperfections again, but you never believe men do you, so still you want to be some monotone perfect where each of your imperfections are what makes you so wondrous to him..."





60


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, life's angels again

"...everyone thinks that they could have amounted to more then, overlooking what they have already amounted by now, simply, the very fact that they have survived till this moment is commendable, where _living on_ is _winning on_ isn't it..." mentioned the goblin, who could just as easily flog himself with those might have beens conjectures but preferred to throw them all back into that sea of speculation there, adding "...and yet, I wonder if I would have either seen or posted anything much if I had actually been satisfied with myself and my lot too, so tell me then, to what do I actually owe my awareness to here, to those good things in my life or to those bad things in my life, where didn't I really need both of those things to come this far and for my eyes to open..."





61


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Who is fleamailman and why does he pop in here to post on one thread and then rush off??


"...well I could be anyone I suppose where I could have any number of reasons to post too, but in the end one just realizes that one can't know anything for sure on forumland, any more than one can prove anything either, simply one just does what one likes I guess..." replied the goblin, adding "...so what reason would you like me to give you and who would you like me to be by it, actually it's called _virtual reality_ because none of it is real now, where nothing I could possibly write here would clinch it for you neither, but that much we know already, not that it matters anyway, where all that ever mattered was the words that got written out and those one might yet write too, so care to join me my inquisitive human, for here we could do posts more in tune with our own alter-egos behind them, simply one is who one is by what one posts here, well that's who I am for the most part..."





61 191http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1463


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin wasn't so sure at this point, it was as if his very existence was a vortex of ever decreasing circles, diminished returns, and met expectations, no, not just for himself but for anyone who remained within its orbit, "...ah, that's your lot goblin, isn't that just _dailylife_ as you like to call it, and how by now you know it well my little goblin yet that dailylife of yours was never the real point here anyway was it..." whispered death out of the shadows somewhere, adding "...so you've lost your barrings in all this dailylife of yours goblin, well then you only have to think of me here to know where and what the real game is at this point...", to which death continued with those some old lines of his again, saying "...ah yes, the rules again, well then let me explain, simply it's like _hide and seek_ with me, I close my eyes and count on, meanwhile you have to figure it all out, as much as you possibly can, before I come for you, though the only thing is, and perhaps to make this game a little more interesting for us both, is that I don't actually tell you which number I'm counting to, nor what exactly you're supposed to find out here, while no doubt those two crooks of your distracting dailylife and that moneygod will try to waylay you to their own ends once more, in other words my friend, just think of this life as a "last post" game for real goblin, and let's see how you fare with it now..." 





60


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "this is islam" thread



> You're at least partially correct; we can't win a war against Islamic Supremacists by employing only high tech weaponry against what are in most ways 7th century barbarians. We can win, but only by adopting to a certain extent their ways of waging that war and adapting to the conditions under which it must be fought. And, of course, reconciling ourselves to the fact that it must be a war of extermination. Note that "extermination" is not the same thing as genocide; consult a good English dictionary if in doubt.


"...done that, been there, where those americans only get  themselves even more deeply hated by it too..." mentioned the goblin,  adding "...step out of the box a moment, imagine that the cromwell was  bashing away at those catholics in the manner that only the puritans  could muster, killing men women and children left right and center, and  then out of the blue the muslims show up, bomb the hell out of the  puritans, installing catholics to run the show in a now united britain,  and then they start saying they want regime change in france next door  because the sun king is a dictator who treats his subject very  badly...", which of course was the point  where most people following  the goblin's logic would conclude that the muslims were wasting their  time because no matter how well meaning they might be, or however well  armed too, they were outsiders and had no right to be there then,  whereupon the goblin just smiled "...look, let them kill each other if  they must then, but let's find full employment for americans at home, me  I think you americans are being duped by a thief who distracts your  attention with a faraway bogyman while sinking you ever further into  debt through devaluation, so you tell me then, where's the real enemy of  anything your founding fathers stood for, is it some twobit bandit from  far far away, or those at the top who would enslave you further through  devaluing that little money you have left then, btw where are your jobs  now, where is your work security, what pension awaits, what do you vote for even, naah, no _ american dream_ left it seems..."


----------



## luvs

http://www.webmd.com/schizophrenia/guide/mental-health-psychotic-disorders


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 

[footnote: the names used in the goblin's posts are fictional and chosen at random, any connection to persons living or otherwise is just coincidence]

"...and so, may we have the next contestant please..." the goblin smiled while the lights and camera turned to a new face smiling, she seemed a little tense but alert while he approached her, "...well hello there miss, and let's give a big round of applause for..." as the goblin moves the mike towards "...luvs..." she replies as the clapping starts and she shivers shyly the goblin says his ditty "...nice to meet you, to meet you..." as the audience shouts out "...nice..." the goblin continues "...ok, luvs are you alright, you remember the rules of our little game then, the curtains will open you have ten seconds to memorize everything you see, then we'll close the curtains and anything you can remember is yours, it's as simple as that, you're not nervous I hope...", she looks across to the goblin "...well flea a bit really, but I will do my best, promise..." and with that the great curtains open while the audience counts the seconds down on the clock "...ten, nine, eight, seven..." frantically her mind made a quick picture as her finger pointed to where the televisions, cameras, laptops, and the car were, somehow she knew she could win this "...three, two, one..." the curtains dropped together "...well luvs, the big question now, can you tell everyone what you remember then...", "...well goblin..." she starts with excitement and then bursts out "...there's that batwoman mask, that sensuous thin riding crop, the super sexy tight leather corset with uplifting cups, oh and those pointed high heals, that pair of handcuffs, and I think I saw a black hood with matching black swimming trunks for him..." the fingers of her hands clutch together in expectation to the goblin who, turning to the audience again, says "...oh and didn't she do well folks..." as, a bit confused, the goblin then dashes behind the curtain to check for himself just in case she was right





47 195         1598


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin just said "...this dailylife and one's _journey to self_ are two different things for me, the former one can accept as something which has a cut off point, as in "letting go", "a season for all things then", whereas the other is much more like a its namesake, simply a journey that doesn't end until one stops posting...", the goblin could never really stop his _journey to self_ here now, if only because the thoughts came to him much like a musician hears music in the back of his mind ingrained after a practice session, he continued "...actually, none of this has any meaning in the context of the dailylife now, I mean, I am anonymous where there's no reward to this, the forums just come and go, their members too, moreover, these random threads are about the most impermanent thing that I know of, so it's all just a masked ball played out upon the forest of forumland, yes but once one finally comprehends that it is so, then what one actually does from that point onwards just reflects* who one really is by what one does*, which is reason enough to continue I guess..." 





62


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> say it with roses



"...no no no humans, not roses at all, you need to send her an enormous bottle of beer, that's far more symbolic in my view and sends the message that you really do understand her inner sensitivities here..." mentioned the goblin at it





62


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "mildly kinky or just perverse" thread

"...erotic morris dancing, church fate romps, party political pub crawls, and nude carol singing too..." mentioned the goblin with such fond memories now, adding "...ah yes, those were the days weren't they then, just britain at its best it seemed..."





62


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin reminded himself of something, saying "...members come and go..." but the goblin himself didn't mind who came or went or stayed, or whatever, no, for him only _content_ mattered, "...selfish perhaps but as long as I am alive I will try for _content_ as each post is proof of how I relate to my life..." explained the goblin, continuing "...but let's see it for what it really is, in that each one of us is actually alone on forumland with an unspoken tally known only to ourselves of what one has done against the time that one has had to do it in, so now, how does one other member here, or a million other members for that matter, change this simple equation in some way, no, this tally just remains a constant as some _benchmark of self_ doesn't it, simply, in life one might well be "whatever", fair enough, but on forumland one is ever what one posts pure and simple..."





49


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, from a woman's interest site, the "What are your non-negotiables" thread

"...if I could dry her tears, and make her smile, and give hope where others can't or won't, and hold her gently in my arms and promise "forever" to her from the highest heights and upon whatever one holds dearly to in life, defying man, devil, and even god by it, and only for a moment too..." the goblin paused thinking on it, then concluded the obvious by saying "...I would have known love where all before and after that one promise then would seem empty now, yes, that is the woman I seek, the one who could yet pall out that promise from within me, for what, or who else, could possibly matter bar that moment then..." 





63 200http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1653


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere,



> Then eat poo and die



"...ah yes, our very own "poo life" as we know it then..." remembered the goblin who would have rephrased it more _so continue eating this poo, or just die outright then_, in fact, the goblin had woken up this morning feeling guilty, the dream once more had been about his not meeting expectations here and letting the side down, something that recurs often enough in differing forms during his sleep it seems, he retorted "...but surely as long as I'm _paying my dues_ why should the rest matter so much to me, I mean why should bigger, better, and even more poo be what this life is all about, no, I'm definitely missing something here in that I actually prefer simplicity..."





63


----------



## luvs

i read a line or two that named an un-named 'luvs'.. then i got bored. sorry, goblin. snooze is better than that.


----------



## fleamailman

luvs said:


> i read a line or two that named an un-named 'luvs'.. then i got bored. sorry, goblin. snooze is better than that.



("...nothing to feel sorry about..." replied the goblin appreciatively, adding "...no, you're welcome to keep me company like this, so on with the show now, still got to edit them whatever the reception I guess...")

repost from elsewhere

the witchdoctor marked the money that had now returned to him again, saying "...see goblin, this way they always returns to me...", the goblin, who had been sitting nearby, didn't know what to believe but the logic didn't seem right at all, and yet here were those notes now, "...oh, it's not just money goblin, it's most things one wants and those one doesn't want even, I mean ever thought that it could be that "that those things you have now, actually sought you out", and that, "that those things you want now, are looking for you still", if so, then the question then is how to call them towards you, spells then, prayers perhaps, oaths even, so what do you think is really at work here my goblin friend...", the witchdoctor smiled as if remembering something, and then continued "...let me guess now goblin, my guess then is that your logic would have it that this blood here is to indent my memory of course, that this sacrificed animal was to jolt some deep feeling within me,  and that the music together with the smoke was to elevate my mental state too, because that's what you see here of course,  isn't it goblin, but in the end you're thinking that it is only me calling out for it to be, well maybe it is then, I can't prove anything to the contrary, but then again just look back at your own past goblin and count the number of times it has somehow seemed more than a coincidence that something has happened, as it has happened, when it has happened, and just when you seemed to have called deeply out for it too...", the goblin didn't directly reply to the witchdoctor who just continued dipping a lone finger into the warm blood again before touching each note in a slow deliberate manner, till eventually, with the last note that is, the witchdoctor just stopped, looked back across at the goblin again, and directly said  "...you know goblin, the real difference between us is that your reason tells you that one can't just call something towards one, so you drown before the boat sinks in my view, whereas I keep calling everything towards me regardless of what my reason thinks..."





62


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "what do you need" thread

the goblin had sat a long moment at his usual table in the quiet bistro, reflecting, trying to answer the question for himself then, somewhat fruitlessly it seemed, until he just answered it to himself, saying "...I need an awesome thought then, whose thought that is doesn't really matter, but anyway something to take me out of myself awhile and return me to myself uplifted and gratified, for "people" "places" and "things" are all transient to me, no, not because they are, which of course they are too, no, more because I am transient amongst them, simply I'm passing through this life now, we all are in fact, and at times I need to remember that simple need to step out of myself to understand my transience better..." 





63


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the topic of infidelity

"...no she never really forgives, does she..." said the goblin "...though she might let it pass for a while that is, it will return between them again, these things always do you know, while he for his part lives in fear if he values her, or as some trapped fool if he doesn't, where mistrust, disappointment, regret, shame and a whole bunch of other inner emotions flog the backs of their relationship from that point on..." mentioned the goblin who would never confess it, nor repeat it, nor ever talk about it now, just that from somewhere inside himself he knew that she knew





64


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...so what are you thinking goblin..." asked the slot again, "...oh nothing really, well perhaps slot I'm just thinking that the _taste of awareness_ in one's later life is often cold, bitter, and sobering then..." replied the goblin, adding "...in fact, I suppose too, that the biggest difference, between "me now" and " me back then", was that in my youth was all about "tonight", whereas these days it's more "tomorrow morning" which comes to mind..."





63


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "is there an afterlife" thread

"...if one knows or cares too much about what happens after one's end, then "this life now" becomes reduced to what I wonder, some sort of cheap points game meant to curry favor with some power up there, so no and probably for that reason alone, I don't want to "know of", nor wish to "believe in", nor even "care about" anything that that my afterlife might hold in store for me..." the goblin stopped, then continued "...so my actions in this life are based solely upon their own merit now, something which hopefully you'll agree is more honest towards those actions, and towards other people around me too, than that cheap speculating over their consequences concerning one's future arrival in some heaven or hell or wherever perhaps...", simply the goblin's mind was harping back to that other line of his _*do you really need a reward to do good*_, and where of course a far more likely explanation here was that _the afterlife actually played neatly into the manipulations of these "powers that be" here on this earth rather than any power that might appear afterwards_, "...so no again, for me it's not _belief_ nor _atheism_ nor even _agnosticism_, simply I refuse to speculate, for I am here today, alone, honest to myself in each of my decisions, something both correct in itself and how it should be I believe..." 





63 207http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1694


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin was just thinking about the man yesterday, the man who had sat across him at lunchtime that is, wondering if it really had been that something within the goblin now that had called the man towards him then, after all it just seemed another poignant coincidence after writing about the witchdoctor in his last post, the memory resurged again "...tell me, those six tattooed numbers, they are..., ...", "...real goblin, yes three and half years, two death marches between three camps then..." he just repeated the camp names but only auschwitz registered, continuing "...I'm czech myself, I was 15 when we were finally liberated in 1945...", he looked years younger than the 82 he had to be now, he laughed  "... later the soviets made us enemies too, but I managed to leave legally, and now I stay in rather better accommodation it seems...", the best hotel in geneva the goblin noted, "...are you jewish goblin...", "...naah, I'm probably lutheran come church of england then, but it's like that joke barry humpries tells, you know "yes, I'm church of england cause I wash my car on sunday"...", "...well I wash mine on saturday then...", he replied not seeming at all religious, where the goblin wanted to ask so much more but convention was against him, so he just asked "...what did it teach you...", "...oh, just to live each day one at a time I suppose..." and with that the goblin changed the subject as was expected of him now, but something had transcended his dailylife again, so perhaps the witchdoctor was right then after all, perhaps one does call these things towards one as some things certainly seem beyond the goblin's norm here





62


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 



> I think that fleamailman is a very clever soul and must therefore be a woman............



the goblin felt it best to reiterate, saying "...I am a male, but if you have forgotten what a male is, it's a creature that silently locks itself into garden sheds thinking that no one has noticed..."





62


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere,



> ... a sweet dear lady passed last week ... as I loathe to attend final dedications I will mourn in my own way and pay tribute more to my liking ... I will attend her final resting place where I will bid her adieu from this world and present her with a single flower, one of her favorites, a pink carnation.


"...you have an illustrator's eye xxxxx, the best I know of, and your talent, like mine then, has an unspoken immeasurable reward of its own here, so find that picture for her now, you'll just know it's right when you have found it..." mentioned the goblin knowing that some people can just cut a pack of cards without even thinking about it, while others shuffle on until the moment feels right within them, the goblin continued "...maybe the shuffling makes no difference then, or maybe it makes all the difference perhaps, no, not to the result now since those cards like fate are ever stacked as they fall I suppose, no the real difference is more in the sincerity of the sentiment felt in oneself during that shuffle then, find her picture now..."





62 210http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1737


----------



## ki0ho

I guess I didnt spend enough time in a cespool of higher learning to see the value of this......But hay...enjoy your self.....


----------



## JEV

ki0ho said:


> I guess I didnt spend enough time in a cespool of higher learning to see the value of this......But hay...enjoy your self.....


It's not called education or intelligence, it's called mental illness and should be treated as such. Now to put it back on ignore, where it's been since day three of its insanity.


----------



## fleamailman

(the goblin thanked the humans for voicing their concern about his welfare and just promised to continue as expected then, adding "...yes, always nice to have fanmail like this, just you're just shy I suppose, anyway I'll take what you say into consideration where unless the thread is locked a 10.000hits by christmas is the wager then, you'll have a field day when I fail, thanks for reading this far then, on with the editing then...")

repost from elsewhere

the goblin was thinking about how the sky darkens early this time of year, with a wind who, like autumn's acrobat,  simply sweeps up and gyrates that mosaic carpet beneath those trees that lines both side the street in ever changing kaleidoscope of patterns, and where the air smells as it did once,  of damp foliage, in the dark inviting warmth and intensity of it then, "...in fact, it's the time of year I love most then..." started the goblin continuing "...where, as a child, I kicked through these leaves that  I so carefully walk over now, and where that drifting smell of burnt chestnuts from somewhere, or that real worry, of how _dr who_ really could save our world from the invading daleks this time, seemed so much more pressing than any sudden shooting of a president or some far away war that barely registered on my little young radar...", other thoughts now, like fireworks in the garden, with dad playing the grand magician's role to a raging bonfire, surfaced, "...oh yes, all that was autumn in my childhood then, and this autumn too, carries me back there once more, a spell perhaps, or some mere association then,  but at any rate, a vision as "real" to my eyes as "gone" to my touch, well what of it..." mused the goblin who simply saluted its ghost once more in its annual passing..."





64


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "please introduce yourself" section

in fact by now the goblin didn't even know if his libido still worked, saying "...no doubt I'd probably start thinking about the appropriate lines and adjectives at the time, highly likely with all this writing now, transcendental lovemaking, subjective, looking on once more, as in "and how was it for you darling", replying "soft, firm, mechanical, overwhelming, intimate, passionate and somewhat messy too", admittedly not quite what she was expecting to hear then, but her fault for asking...", so, as far as the goblin's lovelife was concerned, all speculations, and those conjectures that go with them, had not been put to test for quite some while now, simply "bets off" seemed easier to live with here, that is while accepting that at his age, like any age for that matter, there were both hardships and compensations, "...welcome to your transcendental "double life" goblin..." went slot's voice in the background again, adding "...please post your "out of self" experiences here, you usually do, don't you now goblin..."





64


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...actually I'm thinking that we seem to be spoiled for _disaster scenarios _these days..." started the goblin, continuing "...well, what with solar flares, global warming, planetary collisions and alien invasions, sounding slightly more conducive to thought than this global recession with bird flu..." as his hand swayed out its open empty palm as if giving away something now "...no I blame this internet then, isn't it just amazing the way it just acts like a ouija board to our fears each time...", definitely the goblin was not feeling normal today, though it had been a long time since he had been anything near sane it seems, "...no, better sign off before what I write here just confirms everyone's suspicions upon the subject of my sanity..." voiced the goblin as he rushed off fearing sanity most, "...ah no, done that been there, no sanity please..." came his voice from the ever growing distance now 





64 215 1787


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> calling all site members please log in and let me know your still alive



"...well my being still alive is all rather debatable I suppose, I mean what with being a persona without physical form upon forumland here, but apart from that minor point, I am still very much here as ever..." mentioned the goblin who simply wished that he could be more everywhere then,  adding "...but how all this is so fathomless to my every effort, it's like skimming pebbles across its immense endless surface, where it first accepts them, then halts them and finally swallows them down like everything else that I have ever thrown across its surface, where neither those splashes, the number of bounds, nor the extent of the ripples too, really make any difference in the end, save only perhaps, that in "my skimming these posts across its surface" it had become as some beautiful gift to me, just this brief shared moment then between a finite self and an infinite sea of forumland as I posted upon surface in my time remaining..."





64


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the christians forum



> This poster ponders the sayings that the goblin has posted and sums it up with 2 words. "Free Will'.... the goblin as well as everyone has a choice, to do what is right or to do their own thing.


"...ah yes "one's free will" again..." voiced the goblin continuing "...oh but there's always that rub isn't there, that god actually knows what a man will choose each time since he is the _all knowing god_, simply he knows that which we will choose beforehand as he is in effect both the instigator and the judge of a situation that he himself creates for us..." voiced the goblin again and, although theologians had throughout history tried to square this circle many times before, the goblin just remained out of it, saying "...no, it's only when one takes "reward/punishment" out of the equation that what remains is a clearer honesty towards one's actions, where simply "*one does good because it is good to do so*", just total honesty in one's actions where speculations upon the afterlife would simply distort that honestly towards the action itself, so one just loves god not for his possible rewards nor without understanding that his punishments are lessons meant to protect our souls from harm, where *blind faith is no faith* where each action in itself is it's own reward or punishment isn't it..."





64


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> They're just jealous, but you know that, right?


"...I'm enjoying my stay here, and compared to those writer's forums  where the ban comes almost upon joining, the responses here have been  more than favorable, where even a reluctant readership is most  flattering, naah the hitcount is the thing to watch, as hostile replies  just fuel it further..." replied the goblin hoping that xxxxx was  enjoying being part of this show too, adding "...livewriting, I regret  to admit, has much of its roots in punch and judy, or in pantomime then,  a subtle balance between pleasing and annoying but always_ live _and  hopefully entertaining, but if that's what modern days readers want to  read then that is what they'll get from me here, so keep me company now,  and remember not to lose sight of yourself on forumland too, don't just  read the show I mean..." growing a big smile, then continuing  "...so  shall I go "MYAHAHAHA oh no you can't humans" like they do on the grand  stage there, where I think that audience then replies "oh yes we can goblin"  and where the forumforums's show now rolls on doesn't it, btw thank you for being  smarter than the others, so keep me company if you like, for you have to  grow by this too, and no, I'm not the only livewriter out there, but by  now dare I admit that I'm a real old hand at it..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, an american "last post" thread

the goblin loved america, but wondered whether if he lived there would he still love her as much, he didn't know in fact, saying "...what I love about america is rarely what she shows me nor what she wants me to see of her either, no it's those little off camera inconspicuous moments, when without hesitation she shows her true nature, yet if I lived there would I still appreciate those considerations that you americans must take as everyday and ordinary now, or would I just get used to it like I have with geneva's own beauty too..."





65 218http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1823


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> why the third person goblin then



"...well now..." started the goblin again "...doesn't that split into two here, as _why I write in third person_, and then _why as a goblin_ perhaps...", the goblin looked around for his coffee again, yet something told him that this all needed a full cup before he could continue here, and that the kettle was unlikely to boil by itself so off he went, returned, and then just started writing again, continuing "...I was writing in third person as an experiment perhaps, exploring the way those authors wrote as they did by facing their problems for myself, meaning that whenever I read a book today it's clearer as to why they write as they do...", but there was more too, yes always more it seemed, continuing "...but then that original goal got misplaced when other unexpected aspects showed up, not least of which that colourfulness, flexibility, and depth of the lines one could suddenly write meant that my posts and resulting persona then intrigued me, so perhaps the author's secret had been this fun of narration, its beauty and ease of use, only that the secret had then addicted those authors making them very dependent on it too...", which was true since the goblin couldn't really go back to the utter boredom of doing normal posts now, simply his ideas, plots and lines came to him by way of this narration, adding "...oh, and that other bit of _why the goblin_, well when writing in third person it calls for a persona, and since I mended computers much like a goblin would make traps in that _dungeon keeper_ game, it lent itself neatly at first, and then stuck fast afterwards, even up to the point where giving choice between this "internet peter pan" or some rich and famous "real life published wendy" my answer remains contained within this anonymity here...", at which point the sandman turned up pointing out that everyone else was already fast asleep 





65


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, on "predestination or free will" again

"... well I appreciate the time, effort and thought you've taken there xxxx, and you're certainly a credit to this forum..." mentioned the goblin, continuing "...but the difference between that "man as child and god as his parent" example you give as an explanation of _free will_ is that there's is really no separation between the man-child and the god-parent in my view, it's more like the link between the head, shoulder, arm, elbow, wrist, hand, finger, down to its extremity, simply all and everything was created by the same source here, where each and every move was him throughout, as the continuity remains clear then, god is everywhere, in everything, allknowing and constant throughout, so we cannot pretend that there is somewhere he isn't, nor something he doesn't know...", to which the goblin returned to his original point, that the goblin himself simply ignored the afterlife because either it belonged to the "predestination camp" where all was predetermined anyway, or it was in the "freewill" camp where it turned into some "points game", saying "...no thanks, that heaven or hell concept is not what I base my decisions on, where instead if one does something solely upon its own merit then the resulting action are both honest in itself, and also becomes a way to know oneself by it, so I do not need a reason to do good, good is the reason in itself and I know myself by what I choose...", somehow the goblin just remembered Jesus's words again that didn't make that roman bible _why do you only wash the outside of the cup, don't you understand that the one who made the outside is also the one who made the inside too_, so the goblin's journey to self had brought him this far then, dailylife was the outside of himself now, and what he sought was neither "up there", "over there", or "elsewhere" at all, it was merely "inside" where it has always been he imagined





64


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

usually the goblin could tell his own stress-level by the depth of those dreams he is having at the time, and last night's dream was especially vivid, all about some albeit invisible group that was working behind the scenes doing things, manipulating things then, etc., and slowly the goblin realised there presence and that they were actually around him, and then that other awful feeling, of perhaps they knew too, that he was now aware of them there, and worrying what move concerning him they would then make now, would they include, ignore, or eliminate him even, while the goblin for his part fretted between getting involved or doing nothing, "...yes, just a dream I know, but it's uncanny feeling of being in someone else's calculations lingers on of course..." said the goblin looking at the other people on the bus rather strangely at this moment, perhaps his thinking was that this was stuff that dreams were made of





65 222http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1847


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, helping an unknown friend



> I feel really low at the moment!


"...depression is just an emotion now, setbacks are just happenings then, and deaths are only natural too, but I started that "last post" thread for winners here, for if you can "post on" then simply you are still winning aren't you, so think of it as a game if you wish but the real point of this game is that it just proves to you that you can post on regardless..." mentioned the goblin who too didn't so much post because of his dailylife but more often he posted in spite of his dailylife, and yet the goblin only had to think on others less fortunate to remember just how lucky to be alive he actually was, oh and to be able to post too, well that's amazingly lucky in fact, aren't you lucky now






65

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLK5OWU2YGw"]Schindler's List - Theme Itzhak Perlman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> well, who could ever want for more


"...how odd..." replied the goblin, continuing "...didn't I hear that very same line form the witchdoctor recently, save he was putting it more like, _*well yes goblin, everyone wants more, it's just that they forget that our capitalism is in effect cannibalism with its meat too finely chopped up for anyone to notice whom they are eating by it*_..."





66


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin apologized in his way, saying "...well, I suppose that if I actually knew what I was going to write next then I wouldn't bother to write it because it wouldn't surprise me when I did, so at times I might follow the previous poster's post, yes, yet often I'm just posting something anyway, as in a license to troll perhaps, and besides, for me alone then, it's never so much, if at all, about winning against someone else here, it's how one wins against one's own butterflies that seems so much more gratifying, simply the "how shall I entertain myself" here with them looking on that actually enthralls me so...", but the goblin also knew that there were no hard or fixed rules to livewriting either, simply each person posted as they wished to and won against themselves in doing so, so the goblin never pitched himself against anyone, quite the opposite, for he could never do this alone, soo he needed others, moreover only their personas were here anyway, so instead one's real battle was ever against those fetters of one's own dailylife, that moneygod then, and perhaps and all those other social dictates too, something that just keep the goblin ever trying to find a way to outflank his reality through posting now





66


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, during the copenhagen economic summit

the goblin felt that he had not heard the last of those neoconservatives then, saying "...oh yes, their philosophy of self centered arrogance and "divide and conquer" is still very much day to day isn't it, moreover their trick of "constant distraction" is still being used to good effect too, for example, what one might ask has president's obama's recent statement during the economic summit upon iran's nuclear proliferation got to do with the actual economic agenda the summit, none, absolutely no connection whatsoever, yet in all the heated emotion generated by it, you are no longer asking those important economic questions are you now, ah no your attention is elsewhere, distracted with ourdearmedia playing ball instigating eyes elsewhere of behest of the government...", but the goblin knew that this also worked of a personal level too, that his dailylife had much in common with the trick of the neoconsevatives too, repeating "...well, the trick goes something along this lines of _your dailylife is so much more important than you are because you are actually living within it thus it effects you now_, whereas one should be asking oneself _where am I in all this_, which you'll agree I hope is not quite the same thing, being the difference between _the tail waging the dog_ and it's opposite of *one's life living one* rather than what it should be *one living one's life*, simply that's the way this dailylife enslaves those who can't break out of the urgency of each moment





66


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin almost verged upon his own sanity with some dreaded acceptance today, heaven forbid it though, it was when he admitted to himself what his heart really yearned for, yes he imagined her sitting striding him on the bed, with his ever fumbling fingers of his two most eager but grateful hands slowly proceeded upwards undoing each button in turn, and that amazing sense of christmas to it all, but no, not just in some old memory of it here, no, to actually feel her weight upon him now, with that contrast between those hard buttons and that soft fabric around them between the fingers, those cascading interfering locks perhaps, that pleasant mildly musty feminine smell, and her young guilty attentive smile upon him, followed by his arms dropping the garment over her shoulders to an unmistakable soft ocean of skin to his body's touch, "...so no, I don't want this cold sanity of my today please, nor all this "what I should be doing at my age" confinement here, when really I just want to clasp back even once to hold her within that overwhelming burning sensation of excitement and expectation once more..." confessed the goblin, aware of how it had been for him back then in those few unforgettable moments together, lamenting "...ah yes, just so much of us dies before we do..."  





66 227http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1900


----------



## leadarrows

12 pages of gibberish.


----------



## fleamailman

leadarrows said:


> 12 pages of gibberish.



( "...what you're reading me, and there was I thinking that you were only looking at the pictures now..." smiled the goblin grateful for the leadarrows's company though, adding "...the fun has just begun...")

repost from elsewhere

to the goblin that pleasant picturesque _old age home _just seemed like some slow engulfing merlin's cave to him, with those confined within through l_ove_ ever to pass their last within its walls, and of course his mother, tricked in her dementia, is there in amongst the others who wait out their alloted time, though the though of that bedridden vegetable that she has become crosses his mind often enough, affectionately too, with a tinge of guilt perhaps, as he witnesses what all this has become now, oh and yes, "it was her time", and "it was in her best interests", and whatever one likes to word is as, all true too, but somewhere deep inside the recesses of the goblin's conscience, he knew it for what it really was, it was merlin's cave where one is still loved perhaps but where one never exits alive





66


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin simply reminded everyone that the usual secret to concluding a successful job interview, was to show interest in the job, to both say and wear the correct things, and to generally be yourself at all times, "...not that jobs are for life any more anyway that is, but it generally works..." ventured the goblin at it 





67


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...well humans isn't that the great thing  about media here..." replied the goblin, upon the subject of _media  comforting_ again, whereupon the goblin just continued, saying "...I  mean the opportunity to feel really wonderful about oneself, and one's  lot too, simply by looking at some far off calamity...", the idea being  that, in the comparison, one feels reassured, "...so think of it as the  *lucky it's not here* factor then, the same factor that has  ourdeamedia reporting, arab uprisings, african famines, american  hurricanes and obscure central american drug wars, far clearer to us  than they report possible financial meltdowns, or the details of new  austerity measures,  the growing general unrest at the rising cost of  living, ect., simply most viewers at the end of the news coverage  subconsciously felt much better in comparison, and wrongly concluded  that there was nothing to worry about then, the *lucky it's not  here* factor in practice then, save that this can all go  hideously wrong when some disaster actually happens upon their doorstep thus spoiling that _feel good_ I imagine, which is the moment when most  people flip over the channel on the television to view some other  calamity happening at some reassuringly safe distance away again..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin liked everyone's posts feeding himself on them, he, for his part, had been desperately trying to convince his children that, contrary to all outward appearances here, their father was still just that then, and no, that he wasn't in fact some sorry substituted alien lifeform from one of those planet of the body snatchers movies, somewhat dashing their hopes it seems, even if their other two claims, that "dad, like all those of his age group, had actually descended from planet bingo at some ancient point long ago", and that the other one, that mum had married the invisible man seemed somewhat more substantiated by the facts as jotted down here, at which point, and in the face of all too much of this unacceptable reality, an internet portal just opened wide in front of the goblin's keyboard, its steel gangway resounding under his quickening fingertips which then turned into a full paced rush up the rest of the reassuring ramp, where a liquid suction sound just welcomed the goblin once more across the ether to those comforting contours of somewhere nowhere and anywhere on forumland, saying "...ah, that's better, now I'm not real again, gone is that overbearing dailylife that always tries to solidify me within its tedious framework each day, so my goal here is to create a persona that is beyond its grip, something both ageless, faceless, responsive and mercurial then...", in fact, the goblin lived next to an old age home as if to rub to point home, continuing "...but I promise to listen to you humans, that's one of the things I do best on forumland, I listen with a passion for I'm a creature that feeds on posts, and as such one that returns whatever it's given in kind, care to escape with me then, I'm always listening, listening is reaching out..."





67


----------



## leadarrows

fleamailman said:


> ( "...what you're reading me, and there was I thinking that you were only looking at the pictures now..." smiled the goblin grateful for the leadarrows's company though, adding "...the fun has just begun...")
> 
> repost from elsewhere
> 
> to the goblin that pleasant picturesque _old age home _just seemed like some slow engulfing merlin's cave to him, with those confined within through l_ove_ ever to pass their last within its walls, and of course his mother, tricked in her dementia, is there in amongst the others who wait out their alloted time, though the though of that bedridden vegetable that she has become crosses his mind often enough, affectionately too, with a tinge of guilt perhaps, as he witnesses what all this has become now, oh and yes, "it was her time", and "it was in her best interests", and whatever one likes to word is as, all true too, but somewhere deep inside the recesses of the goblin's conscience, he knew it for what it really was, it was merlin's cave where one is still loved perhaps but where one never exits alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66


I admit the pictures are the best of your posts...


----------



## fleamailman

("...perhaps, but for me the best thing about this thread must be other people's replies, yours included..." ventured the goblin in all honesty, adding "...simply, it's nice to be off the beaten track as an unknown here, so stick around if you like those pictures then as there'll be more pictures still, and I've got to do the editing online somewhere I suppose...")

repost from elsewhere

how the dream had been so vivid then, dad, lying in his bed had lowered the bedsheets to reveal a gaping infected mess where his guts should have been, and then pulled back those sheets, so vivid in fact that the goblin remembered that dream alone amongst the many other dreams he has forgotten by now, until some months later, dad was indeed calling him over to arrange things about vegetable mum due to the short time left to him then it seems, so perhaps then the goblin somehow knew deep down that something was amiss with dad, even if visually dad looked "right as rain" and "fit as a fiddle", dad always did mind you, for his advanced age I mean, more months have passed by now, and somehow there seems no time nor room left for sentimentality here, it just runs its course in the background of the goblin's mind while his next dream will supposedly reveal his own thoughts to himself again, besides neither of them were ever _heart on sleeve_ types, nothing much to say really, just that as one gets older these things seem ever nearer and more likely, wrong of course when one thinks about it, as it's ever that old line isn't it _no one has any more life than anyone else_ 





66


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...somehow the temptation is always to step out of anonymity, and to reveal oneself too, to post photos, etc., but all that for me just seems as superficial as facebook is, so no, for what I really want from here is just to be able to share my thoughts and feelings to the full now, and how can I possibly do that if I have to keep in mind those who might be reading my posts..." mentioned the goblin who was growing ever more anonymous as he posted on, adding "...besides, that which I reveal of myself just ages me anyway..."





67A


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, about the PM stalker again



> He left me a nasty pm too. I reported it to admin, as I told him that I would. I have him ignored and he still has assess to pm me and be nasty. I have done nothing to him and not even replied to anything he has said, until this last pm and I only said I was reporting him and for him to leave me alone. Just why is he so mean to everyone?


"...actually he is a interesting character, if you were to profile him by his posts, I would venture that the underlying adjective here is _bitterness_, simply, he can't do complimentary posts because he feels inadequate, he feels the loss of health, family, and work, deeply, so it seems that he resents, and that resentment manifests itself in his sordid PMs mostly towards women and to men too to a lesser extent, for example one soon notes that none of his posts dare go inwards, all of them are negative comments towards externals, as if he is trying to uplife himself by pulling down all around him, though the folly of this policy is it turns one's life into one's own leveled ruin with oneself at its bitter center, so he then tries to rectify this by more of it, in a renewed zeal of sordid PMs or sick posts, no, not to join in, but to pull his surroundings reassuringly down once more, in an ever predictable outburst meeting a very predictable result..." ventured the goblin, continuing "...actually, l doubt that he's in control here, no he's as much a victim, of his own frustrated bitterness, as those women whom he targets are, where at times apologizing to admin, other times lying low until his self ruined surroundings just once more focus his mind back on his failed existence again whereupon the resulting resentment compels him into a repetition of it, and when it does what else can he do, where else can he go, and how many times now, a sorry case indeed but a lesson for us all perhaps..."





67 236http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1964


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, something between friends then



> I am not feeling right recently and really should get myself seen to



the goblin apologized for his last post thinking that it wasn't supportive enough, saying "...look, to make some sort of amens here, and I really do want you to get better that is, well, it's just that I thought that if you did die now, which I am sure won't happen of course, you could let me write up your obituary complete with a matching sorrowful picture, and with some tear jerking heart rendering lamentations to your memory, etc., oh, and we could have some rickydicky catchy epitaph as well then, because I really do appreciate you as a friend, and feel it to be* the very least I can do for you* now..."   





65


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the goblin sticking it out



> Look, we don't need an attentionwh*re online, just go away for pete's sake.



"...well now, is it because there are no other _new posts_ on this forum at all that you all seem so reduced       to heckling me on my thread here again..."  inquired the goblin smiling back, then confiding something, saying "...atttentionwh*re means what exactly, so "anonymous recognition" it becomes perhaps, but what of it, and why not too, moreover, what difference does it make where at the end of the day all I will ever have of myself is an ability gained through not compromising to you now, plus I will know myself by what I post too, so think hard upon the conformity that you are suggesting here resulting in what then, yet more _bland plain texts, endless post and discards, and everyone all falling into line of no line no where_, face it, do you ever stop to edit your posts collecting them into something more than these soundbites, or is this really the best you can come up with for your part, in short, tell me what has been your purpose throughout the duration you've been here then, no I won't give in to you ever, but if we part ways then I'll walk away from this with a writer's way words and an illustrator's eye, so ban me if you whenever, yet you neither stop me continuing elsewhere nor change that truth of it between us..."





xxxxx


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a "relationships" thread



> My closest chance of a meaningful relationship is with someone I cannot bring myself to care about as a friend, let alone something more.



"...well *if you can't live without it, you are not ready for it*..." ventured the goblin in passing, continuing "...no it's all too easy to repeat previous mistakes or to make those cheap compromises just because you don't like being alone, but that's the one thing we have to fight in ourselves, so don't buckle in into that need, no, I've no idea if you believe in fate then and that there's someone out there that you are actually calling towards you, that when that person appears you'll just know that it wasn't by chance at all as if then understanding that this present wilderness period had been exactly what you needed in preparation towards it, so remember that line _you're not ready for anyone until you're quite happy alone_, that's what all this wilderness period actually means doesn't it, so profit from it while growing strong and whole in your partner's absence..."






\
66


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, to someone whose father had died after a long illness, just sharing again

"...often when writing something out here, I feel this dailylife to be so superficial..." ventured the goblin continuing "...and perhaps it is madness to talk to one's _ghosts of the past_ today, when every logical reason tells me I am alone just looking at this slot knowing that the others are apart from me as in elsewhere, so my son is in the next room, my wife is in the kitchen, my daughter is having a night out with friends there, and my parents are abroad, but anyone looking from the stars above might laugh at me saying "of course your son is with you he is next door isn't he, and your wife is with you too, she's only in the kitchen, etc., and each one such a short distance from you too"...", the goblin paused to a moment to bridge it to himself before continuing "...so perhaps, those terms of _near_ and _far_ are just where we decide our loved ones to be, and perhaps too, physically I am indeed alone here facing this slot as ever, but I am often talking to my long gone ghosts in this present moment, no nothing odd with that then, just this dailylife continues apace physically without them next to me, true, but that's still no reason to draw some silly those dividing line on the shore of one's beach where the encroaching tide has been our shared fate all along, ah no, there's no division where my feelings are concerned, for they're just waiting for me to join them in that water still..."





66 240http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		1987


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin was just flea's persona of choice, "...simply if one starts writing in third person, one soon sees that writing out _said the person who is writing this_ each time is laborious..." said the person who is writing this as if to prove the point to himself, continuing "...so one then has to decide which persona would fit one best and then to stick to it throughout...", in fact, the goblin had been a computer repairman for some years, very much that goblin type of geek who fiddled around with computer bits, so in choosing a goblin as his persona wasn't such a big jump from his dailylife now





xxxx


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a dating site's "last post" thread



> Isn't there a danger of forgetting who you are if you hide yourself away for too long.... If you have a face for every occasion will you eventually forget what you look like ?? Doesn't it take more energy to put up a pretense than just burst out with who you really are ? What if cyber world over spills into the real world , do you carry on adopting a different persona to deal with the many different situations that life throws your way ? Is there anything wrong in just being "you"



actually, the goblin while here felt that he had already forgotten how he looked in real life as some silly dailylife hangup, and wondered how at all any of that superficial "looks whatever" on this internet here changed anything now, saying "...just it seems our goals are very different then, you perhaps want to do "meet and greets" for those dailylife considerations like making friends, love, etc., whereas I will never meet you, where my goal here is to create a persona that doesn't age but instead reaches out to others though words alone...", thus the goblin, upon forumland at least, preferred people's personas to their externals, saying "...well yes, I can get plenty of pictures of  beautiful women from this internet here, but where can I get someone's inner words now, for surely a persona is a personality built up upon one's words is it not, I mean am I not just that which you read of me anyway, where must_ how I look_ be taken in consideration here..."





66


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere on this forum



> How many keyboards a year does the goblin go through?


"...naah, compared to a novelist now it's a  lot less writing than that  then, for I only do about a post or two a day at  most, but it's all interactive as in a  _replyship_ rather than that old _readership_  per se, where you pathetic humans are not reading books these days neither, so what choice do I have really bar to meet you half way in this since our bookworld is declining, so here I am out to conquer  forumland in posts instead I guess..." replied the goblin who by now was well  experienced in what he did, adding "...for a livewriter is just a poster who  has his or her own thread that goes into thousands of hits/views, where  perhaps thinking upon the concept of _forum/venue thread/stage and persona/act _might explain things further...", yes it seemed ever like cabaret to the goblin, where the venture was never won in advance neither, but what choice was there where there was always the show itself but that one only lived once through it


----------



## Kane

fleamailman said:


> repost from elsewhere
> 
> the goblin was just flea's persona of choice, "...simply if one starts writing in third person, one soon sees that writing out _said the person who is writing this_ each time is laborious..."



I am left wondering how goblin stumbled upon our little backwoods forum on snow machines and the like, but there is no uncertainty that you are now abusing our humble little slice if the internet. WTF makes you think you can unceremoniously dump some 250 mindless posts dredged up from your anonymous past? Just "editing some posts" my ass. 

I doubt if anyone here on FF really gives a shit, but another thing is for certain, you've worn out your welcome. Why doesn't the phony pretentious gobin just quit while he (or she ) is ahead? He (or she) is becoming an apocalyptic waste of the zither.

Just sayin'. Why don't you just go away? Go prey on somebody else. Go "edit some posts" on some other innocent website.

Or are you running out of sites that will have you?


----------



## fleamailman

Kane said:


> I am left wondering how goblin stumbled upon our little backwoods forum on snow machines and the like, but there is no uncertainty that you are now abusing our humble little slice if the internet. WTF makes you think you can unceremoniously dump some 250 mindless posts dredged up from your anonymous past? Just "editing some posts" my ass. I doubt if anyone here on FF really gives a shit, but another thing is for certain, you've worn out your welcome. Why doesn't the phony pretentious goblin just quit while he (or she ) is ahead? He (or she) is becoming an apocalyptic waste of the zither.  Just sayin'. Why don't you just go away? Go prey on somebody else. Go "edit some posts" on some other innocent website.  Or are you running out of sites that will have you?



"...perhaps your best post yet Kane, and see how even your post are improving too..." mentioned the goblin somewhat encouragingly still, and then adding "...no, I'm on the level here, where I have no need to lie to you for I truly am editing my posts to your company it seems in the section of the forum called "creative writing" meant for just that...", in fact, the goblin offered a solution here, saying "...well now, if this thread is as you say then, and I am as you put it, the thread can just be locked thus stopping me, where there'll be no more goblin to bother you ever, an end of it then, my wager will be off...", where by now the goblin had only edited a small fraction of his posts left and where here seemed interesting enough, smiling "...2,000hits already, 10,000hit by christmas, I'm happy for my own reasons, but I'm not obliged to explain myself, and what would you believe even if I did now..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I'm scared and I'm lonely and I'm sad. And I don't like it. Anyone got a spare hug?



"...see it for what it is, and you will find yourself amongst it perhaps..." replied the goblin who was always alone, or who more truthfully understood it differently then, saying "...death is a funny friend you know, and how he just slaps all the cheapness out of one in an instant, reminding me at least that people die all the time and at any moment too, that they leave partners, beauty, riches, education, family, parents, children, places, yes those people leave everything and everybody in their arrival at _self_ don't they, yes, life is ever this _journey to self_ then is it not, but no, everybody seems so much more concerned about their trappings of dailylife, and those trinkets of the moneygod too, that they don't even notice their journey till it's too late, whereas those who do notice their journey understand that they never really had anything anyway, that they were always alone like this, even when things came near and other people were around them still, so why do you feel sad when you still have your _journey to self_ now, just who wins here, you yourself, or your dailylife with that moneygod instead of you again, so are you still sad now, where death has simply let you have a _journey to self_ now..."





67


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a british "last post" thread



> what, written in 1996, and you are still non the wiser, not even a glimmer, not even a smidgen, just a little bit, an inkling, a tiny thought, a fresh perspective, a new train of thought, a fresh angle, an epiphany, a tiny spark, a notion...et al, I suggest you give up.


"...ah for me the 1990s were the days of the writer's club, just a place where we would meet once a week to share our latest stuff, any "work" was accepted except something anything that had been actually published, no fees, a spectrum of varying types nationalities and ages mostly ranging from bad to worse, oh, and also a subversive stimulant called "coffee" served almost straight with sugar, or slightly diluted with milk perhaps..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...simply, a stimulated backlash against a sedative lifestyle then, it was just that this city of geneva, for all its pursuit of finance and good living, was never really going to challenge our intellect so we just wrote in defiance of that observation then, and now, all these years later, I still do so too..."  





67 247 2046


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Get your wife to register, we could then have a goblin couple



“...ah no...” replied the goblin,  adding “...this _journey to self_ is an uncompromising road of anonymity...”, yet the goblin too, loved the little gold wedding ring that he had accepted those many years ago now, its warmth as evident as ever, its metal still untarnished and solid as the day he had first received it, even for all those obvious shared considerations, and hidden obligations too, placed upon anyone who wore it this long that is, so wisely the goblin today just kept it upon a string around his neck, never daring to wear it openly on forumland, aware of that fate of anyone the moment they did so, just to be once more transferred back into dailylife again, transformed unto that role of  loyal husband in some wife's court of correctness, so no then, the goblin simply confided something by saying, “...the wedding ring belongs to dailylife, as do all the objects of dailylife, whereas this _journey to self_ has to be both _anonymous_ and _alone_ if it is anything at all...”





67


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a bereavement 



> i will see my dad for the last time tomorrow, it will be very hard but should give me some closure



"...I guess one just learns how to communicate with those in the past in internal way now..." mentioned the goblin "...I still do I know...", the night seemed a river of long moments to the goblin sat alone with his thoughts once more, "...and besides, none of them would want us to be sad today, any more than I would wish that sadness on my children in my turn then, "well yes, your sad sentiments are appreciated", I would say to them from up there then, probably adding "and I'm your biggest fan too, but just make this ring-side seat worth my while now, find happiness...", where somehow the goblin was often talking to his ghosts like this so he just repeated "...actually I'm very much myself with them, after all they're not angels nor demons, they're just *us in the future* aren't they..." 





67


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, usual stuff



> ....Today I am beginning the reading of material for the degree. The initial chapter is focusing on identity which I think will be interesting. There is also an experiment which I am hoping some of the guys from here will assist me with..............



at which point the goblin somehow guessed that she was going to ask him to loiter around public urinals with a stopwatch or something, being one of those master's degree he imagined, though perhaps the problem there would be the postscript at the bottom, the part which would state one's sources to be _an anonymous goblin_, yet mind you somehow the goblin felt too, that no one in their right mind would ever do such a thing, saying "...ok, so when do I start, but we're talking about lots of fruitcake here..." oh yes the goblin could never get enough tea and fruitcake on forumland





67


----------



## luvs

fleamailman said:


> "...perhaps your best post yet Kane, and see how even your post are improving too..." mentioned the goblin somewhat encouragingly still, and then adding "...no, I'm on the level here, where I have no need to lie to you for I truly am editing my posts to your company it seems in the section of the forum called "creative writing" meant for just that...", in fact, the goblin offered a solution here, saying "...well now, if this thread is as you say then, and I am as you put it, the thread can just be locked thus stopping me, where there'll be no more goblin to bother you ever, an end of it then, my wager will be off...", where by now the goblin had only edited a small fraction of his posts left and where here seemed interesting enough, smiling "...2,000hits already, 10,000hit by christmas, I'm happy for my own reasons, but I'm not obliged to explain myself, and what would you believe even if I did now..."




pick as u may- don't piss on kane & tell him it's raining, tho.


----------



## fleamailman

luvs said:


> pick as u may- don't piss on kane & tell him it's raining, tho.



"...naah luvs, Kane means well I guess, just he involves himself so much in that which is not his to begin with here..." suspected the goblin more concerned about the whole purpose of this thread instead, then adding "...not to worry though as it is I'm both unperturbed and simply editing my _creative writing_ type posts in the "creative writing section" here appreciating yours and his company even, that is I'm just doing what it should be doing I imagine and in the place where I should be doing it now, where if my posts show malice then both of you would have every right to come at me now, but come as you may then, what of it, come one and all too, but read me you do and read me you have, where the hitcount tells the truth of it for all words against me still..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...well I suppose, one can only really go on what one knows from one's own experience..." explained the goblin continuing "...well if simply because once one brings in unknowns here one builds on sand again, so your connection to _whatever it actually is_ shouldn't be as something taken as gospel that you then have to blindly believe in and simply follow like some sedated sheep does, no, not if one has one's own reasoning power that is, where this _journey to self_ is ever yours alone now, for if someone near you dies isn't that proof enough of death, if something taken from you after that, well that's proof again of loss, but against this your _journey to self_, which started from _day one_ and will finish on _day whenever_, is just self-evident as something that no one, nor anything, can take away from you, yours alone then...", the goblin laughed adding "...and what l if I went round and started calling it your _journey to death_ instead now, sounds too morbid for words, whereas_ journey to self_ sounds wondrous doesn't it, save that in reality they're actually two sides of the same coin here, so I guess that *one neither knows oneself nor one's own end until one finally arrives there*, perhaps it's just a _journey to self in posts_ but still one worth it for the journeying..."





68


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, about a troll

"...naah, let someone else remove him if it matters, though to be honest I don't mind his trolls, because to date he has only served my inspiration somewhere, simply like any troll his barbs become _one thing more to think about_, where his removal becomes _one less thing to think about_, naah he's minor at most..." mentioned the goblin somewhat grateful that those witless thrusts had given birth to the goblin's evasions, adding "...what choice then, just I play matador to his charges each time, sporting with him till either the mod calls _time_, or until it becomes counterproductive, though what is crucial here is noting the dividing line between his posts being a spur towards the creation of now replies back, or a mere distraction against my creating newer stuff instead, so perhaps the matador can only really claimed victory if he can walk away from it afterwards, otherwise he's just as trapped in the fray with the bull as the bull is...", in short, the goblin had be careful not to be owned by the troll knowing the troll couldn't act otherwise whereas the goblin could, smiling "...naah, I never ask them to come at me, for they do that because they want to..."





68


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a british "last post" thread



> I often wonder if it is possible to live in modern day society without sacrificing one's morals but then again I often wonder why chicken flavour crisps taste more like chicken that chickens themselves. It's a funny old world



"...ah _flavor_, being a sense, is so subjective to the one's sensing it is it not..." replied the goblin continuing "...so perhaps too, the image of britain being not as british then as she actually is, or that line _the devil is no as black as he is painted_ springs to mind here...", though the goblin agreed that it almost made one wonder at what one is wondering then, often that wonder seemed better then than the reality it turned out to be then, as if the experience actually spoiled the expectation, "...save for _salt and vinegar crisps_ that is, there the brits can really be proud of themselves since they are perfection it seems, so much so in fact, that, faced with some sensuous eager english lass, on the one hand, and a packet of _salt and vinegar crisps_ on the other, the choice is such a hard one isn't it, munch, munch..." ventured the goblin about it





68


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a spat upon another forum where comments were cheap



> a writer writes to communicate with others


the goblin didn't mind being told how to suck eggs but he actually preferred to hear it from someone who had sucked eggs then, saying "...wrong again, some people write secret diaries that they never show to anyone at all, telling you just what I told you before, that _a writer writes for himself_ first and foremost, so do you write, I mean do you know how it feels, and do you think that you could possibly understand when you don't, look, when you rubbished what that lupusbot had written to me while under her struggle to do so, you showed yourself clearly by what you had posted there, where that is the same rule for her, as it is for me, as it is for you too, simply _one sees oneself by what one posts_, the "journey to self" then, so no, I don't write to communicate to you, never said I did for that matter, more likely I write to communicate for myself instead, where I'm anonymous and where I write for myself alone, perhaps with those lupusbots in mind, perhaps confronting my own ghosts of the past, or the other personas on forumland here, but certainly not for your _recognition_ crap, nor for being discovered now, nor for that egotrip of _amounting to something_ neither, I mean what can anyone  possibly amount to anonymously, so leave off with that _how writers should be this, that, or whatever_ conjecture of yours, no, if you must know, I write with the lupusbots in mind because although I don't know them personally, and although they don't know me neither, they smack some real value of this life's actual uncertainty in my face, where within that debt then I feel that I owe it to them in return to I listen to them then, so please get off your high horse before you mention them again, for I don't think you come even close to understanding what it's like to write anything from within their situation, so I'll let you into secret now, writing is a terribly self exacting process, promise, and you should try it some time, because it's not always pleasant, especially if you have lupus there..."





68 256http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2112


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...ah yes, we hit upon that _one's looks_ problem again, one's photo no less, and how unfair it is now, something one has no choice about where on this forumland you can present yourself as the person in the mirror if you like under the graces or ravages of time I suppose, but it's not the provable you, not to me at least, nor the you that interests me here, so tell me then what you would like to look like if you had a magic wand, so between you and me this anonymity means that I'm probably imagining you to be like that already, amazing then how women look so beautiful when they feel beautiful about themselves, and how they flog themselves for that goal of _stunning beauty_ which would probably lose them their partner, perhaps it's that feminine counterpart to _male bodybuilding_..." the goblin paused, not an easy concept then, continuing "...think about this then, simply if _stunning beauty_ were really the type of beauty every man was looking for, then why don't more women meet that criteria in real life when in fact so few do...", a quick gulp of coffee and then "...no, men admire _stunning beauty_ yes, well who doesn't then, but only as _something to look at_, and yet, as with the bodybuilding analogy, first the vanity factor of it is a real turnoff here, where also, and something that few men will openly admit I imagine, it is the incompatibility with themselves that stops them remaining in a relationship with some _stunning beauty_ for long if at all, simply in the end one's partner has to be someone one feels comfortable being around, and although one likes beauty in one's partner _stunning beauty_ uneases one in reality, even if both men and women alike, dream of it..."





69


----------



## fleamailman

repost from else, the subject of partner's height

"...with me those relationships seem so long ago that it is hard to tell, or I am almost embarrassed to think of the currency of _accepted cool_ at that time and now seeing how much of _a right pratt_ I looked by it..." continuing "...no doubt the "me then" would look at the "me now" and yell "suicide please, I want out", while the "me now" always discreetly sweeps those memories under the _oh well, I suppose we were all young once_ carpet...", the goblin thought for a moment "...no, come to think of it, I didn't really have a height problem in my past relationships, no it was more a _just any girlfriend please_ problem, in that, since it was clear what most boys wanted at that age, therefore the underlying question remained what were her plans for me in return, so depending on the girlfriend at the time, if I remember rightly now, it was something like "evangelical goblin", followed by "trotsky goblin", then "national front goblin", "footballing goblin", and "emo writertype goblin", even "climbing mount everest goblin", "peace and love goblin" and whatever..." ventured then goblin looking back now, simply the goblin had been a kind of surrogate barbie doll to each one of them in turn, adding "...but there you have it then, all part of that _well that's what boyfriends are for_ charm indeed, where today I am just normal by comparison, evident isn't it





69


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...I feel I am in a warm country when I am on this forum..." mentioned the goblin, outside the chilling wind only added a feeling of cold to the reality of an unheated bistro, where the goblin's trick is not to ask for a second coffee here, but to move somewhere else each time, so each coffee was in effect the rent for a couple of hours internet in a bistro, simply the goblin could well pass for a bum perhaps, all he had to do was cut out a cardboard sign marked _*any spare change please, just a penny towards my disparately needed Internet access and total escape*_, "...o wasted life..." went the chorus of people looking on now





69 259http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2133


----------



## fleamailman

("...my birthday over, I'm back to editing my posts again..." went the goblin grateful for the hitcount

repost from elsewhere, an american "last post" thread

"...basically I am very pro american, for simply one has to imagine what type of world we would have if america hadn't stood up to those tyrants, and yet the underlying fear is that it too, could turn tyrannical through its own fear of terrorism, like the last days of  the roman republic, where there too, "sheer military power" ushered in the caesars..." mentioned the goblin adding ...in fact, william shakespeare never wrote these following lines at all, but whoever wrote them, probably was thinking of the play "julius caesar" at the time, perhaps we too, should be thinking of it then..." said the goblin as he put up the quote now, not meaning to offend though

_anonymous quote: 
Beware the leader who bangs the drums of war in order to whip the citizenry into a patriotic fervor, for patriotism is indeed a double-edged sword. It both emboldens the blood, just as it narrows the mind. And when the drums of war have reached a fever pitch and the blood boils with hate and the mind has closed, the leader will have no need in seizing the rights of the citizenry. Rather, the citizenry, infused with fear and blinded by patriotism, will offer up all of their rights unto the leader and gladly so. How do I know? For this is what I have done. And I am Caesar. _





69


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

today the smug goblin's crafty plan seemed finally to have worked, where having bought his children "netbooks" he has turned them into mirror images of himself, no, he has even gone one stage further, since he is at home today while they are in his usual bistro surfing, thus by default his home is both tidy and quiet, somehow  MYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA could be heard from far and wide now





70


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a goth's "last post" thread

"...rest now, for we can always continue this in the morning, moreover this idea of "posting something out of oneself" will remain too, where in fact, these forums, with their threads and members all move on eventually..." mentioned the goblin from his years of posting now, adding "...no soo, what matters isn't the forum, nor the thread, nor even the other members then, for unless we meet we'll all remain unknown personas between us, no what actually matters is *getting one's own posts right to oneself while there still time to do so*, which sounds a bit selfish I know but isn't this life too short to surrender all one's effort into those more immediate concerns of that dailylife there, besides who wants to live a life where all one knows of oneself is what one owns, how one looks too, or where one's epitaph might just as well read _the old fart, while he lived that is, had been the greatest walmart goer ever_...", no, upon reflection here the goblin actually wondered, what beyond his own thoughts and feelings then does anyone really have of themselves, hence all this was his journey to self in posts that would continue in earnest while it still could





69


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> This website was becoming a Old Folks Home type of website, what I did was get members excited enough to get their blood pumping once again, you people are still young yet you guys act like you are one foot in the grave, have a nice day


"...no, I think _a fully thinking likable ageless persona_ is the goal here..." replied the the goblin who knew full well what an old folks home was like, both from having one down the street from where he lived, and from visiting his vegetated mother who, though well cared for, had no stimulation whatsoever, no real interaction with others that is, and certainly nothing like these forums/venues where one can exchange views upon everything, "...oh yes, there was always a radio in the corner of the room together with a television in the sitting room to help against out the background silence, and where busy nurses voicing out the same old lines and instructions too, as they spoon feed her, washed her, changed her nappies, dressed her, and generally looked after her in a way that she could no longer do for herself now...", where his mother was one in a group of twenty there, and where visiting time was about all the stimulation they ever got, "...so look around this forum again, note that there is no need for you to pump up people's blood here or anywhere, for each one of us are well aware of a truth of it, that if one doesn't carefully create some workable persona before reaching old age, then this dailylife would have every right let one mentally drown in merlin's cave for one's complacency...", so to the goblin at least this livewriting idea was not about fighting others in rapport, others who were personas anyway, no instead the real battle was all about keeping one's internal ahead of one's external where society puts one out to grass eventually and kills us off in kindness





70 263         2163


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin most probably couldn't even "think his way out of a paper bag" this morning, though whether that was the frost coated view that greeted his occasional glance outside, or more likely that the fact this slow moving into winter physically reminded him too much of decline, either way then, those spells, cast by a punchy coffee and deep music upon the surface area of the bistro had lost their usual potency with the goblin grounded, saying "...a wave withdraws to crash upon itself each time, just like my posting now, so this too, will retract to the point where it all crashes out of me in a post again, and then, when it does, it'll seem as effortless as something even witnessed by me..." continuing "...to be honest I watched the google stream of the film _zeitgeist_ through the night, hence this retracting feeling within me at this point, a lot of it reminded me of those two extremes within american society these days, that of "blind belief" against "blind disbelief", but they're both wrong I feel, america is not an angel here, nor a demon either, she is just human in my view, like the rest of us then...", well, except for the goblin that is for he was only a persona






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z9WVZddH9w"]ZEITGEIST: MOVING FORWARD | OFFICIAL RELEASE | 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


70


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "honest dating" thread



			
				xxxxx said:
			
		

> Anyway, one can only play a "part" for so long before the facade slips and the real person emerges.....



and with that the goblin's facade slipped and the real goblin then emerged from behind it, saying "...no can't remember which one is the mask anymore...", and yet, joking apart, the goblin could relate to people quite openly hidden like this, no, it wasn't "dates" he was seeking anyway, no, he just wanted to know how other people were experiencing their lives, their thoughts, feelings, and reflections, saying "...how strange it seems to me that casual relationships seem cheap where real relationships seem costly..", so the Internet just offered the goblin two types it seemed, those that he actually grew to admire and like for their depth of their character, and those others elsewhere whose atributes were little more than triggers to his nagging libido, adding "...well, as to my honestly, I very much doubt that I could be this honest if, for example, you knew me as your bank manager, or your doctor or your local policeman then..."





70


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, just sharing again

something within the goblin always feared all that they call _organized religion_ for the fact that it was organized, and thus trying to organize one too, saying "...how often do I feel that religion is an excuse not to find out for oneself then, and that one's connection to within, to that which has always been there too, is just ignored because of this compliant towing of the given external line each time, and no, I won't believe in, nor go somewhere closer, nor pay something towards, anything outside of me now, when you and I know it to be just *there within one and without those preconditions too*..."





70 266http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2182


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> It is also worth pointing out that one of the earliest known markers for mental health problems that is common to most severe mental health issues is that of self medication (aka substance abuse, either legal or otherwise).



"...perhaps then..." said the goblin "...it had something to do with the fact that all those drugs which normally work for the rest of us, such as alcohol, cigarettes, internet, television, shopping and football, were no longer having their desired effect on those people who had grown disfunctional here, hence their turning to self medication to fill the void left by it...", somehow the goblin felt that most people were borderline in fact, and that they would probably become as equally disfuctional as the others if their addictions were withdrawn from them, saying "...well, what with sedatives to relax us, stimulants to excite us, and distractions to give us temporary escape, somehow we actually manage to get through each dreary day doing societies bidding..."





70


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...ah this madness then..." repeated the goblin to himself, as in the right side of his brain was writing out those visions conceived on its left side of his brain it seemed, while actually presuming too, that between his coffee and the music, he could somehow escape outside himself by doing so, a madness indeed he knew that much, "...well it's all practice for my old age I guess..." the goblin joked now, not really joking though for he would never retire as in _just vegetate in some merlin's cave_, adding "...ah no not I, one's persona is a serious proposition here, especially when the alternative, that of an increasingly stark sane old age, is just telling one each time to _go for it_, no more like _go for it bigtime _even...", somehow the question was never what the goblin would eventually become on the outside, for wasn't that obvious to anyone, no the real question remained what lay within him still, and whether he could actually get to it through the practice of posting like this





70


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...true, perhaps if I could ever really get these posts right to myself I wouldn't need to continue here, since I would already know for sure what I am actually thinking...", so part of the goblin at this point was living his life normally, yes, but another part of him was watching the slide of the dollar under the largest debt in america's short history, adding "...so it seems that our distractions are wearing thin now, and yes, you and I might be helpless here, but I promise now that I won't look the other way while this happens, patriotism is, at its base, knowing by heart those principals that one holds to towards one's country, and holding one's country to those principals then..."  





71

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHdh2s38bAQ"]Money: A Brief History of the American Dollar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I feel positive sometimes and then something lets me down again so I hit rock bottom, it feels sometimes as if something won't let me break free from what I'm feeling


"...ah yes, your dailylife is just trying to bind you to its bidding, offering you such _fears_ and _hungers_ as to cause you to lose focus, where if you judge yourself by its standards each time, then yes, you'll hunger for that which you once had, and for that which you don't have yet, while fearing the loss of the what little that you have now, simply you're connecting your soul directly thus playing its game under its rules..." ventured the goblin who never quite forgot those times he had conversed with those who were departing on their lupus forum, those who by the fact that they were actually departing, really had nothing bar that which was fundamentally important to them, adding "...instead, let go and let dailylife lose this for once, for compared to them what right have any of us to feel unhappy now, for isn't one's internal far more important than one's external, yet most of you humans get your priorities mixed up and thus suffer from your clinging to that which wasn't really yours to keep anyway..."





71 270http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2204


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the subject being SCT as in Social Constructionist Theories

“...anyway, identities need something to be identified by, and to be identified means one has an identity does it not, therefore "social classification" exists only within the context of this relationship of a “classifying society” on the one hand, and the effort of the “self classification” of the individual on the other, so it is within this cross identification then, that both those “traits of identification” - as seen in: fashion, moral stance, physical attributes, possessions and mental qualities - are recognized, and where “social judgments” - as seen in: encouraged, tolerated, or discouraged - are passed, either by the society that is, or by the individual here...” but the goblin was anonymous, perhaps he couldn't claim to have an identity until society had identified him, perhaps the goblin felt too that there were three levels of recognition here, “stereotyping” which is a base classification, “classification” which is base identification, and actual “identification” which was where those traits matched, “...alas you will identify me by my traits then..." mused the goblin again, as if knowing that someone anonymous would rarely act out of character, adding "....funny how our identities just seem mere byproducts of some simple socially recognized traits then...”, as once more the goblin's mind drifted in and out of his thoughts while yet another day passed on around him, mind you his days rarely seemed to do anything else but pass by in their daily fashion, perhaps they seemed to laugh at goblin's assumption of his importance in even needing an identity here





71


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...just that those mundane habits kill so slowly in their repartition goblin..." the witchdoctor smiled gently, continuing "...and the older one gets the more those mundane habits just lull one's senses to one's diminished ability till it's too late...", simply the newspaper read that most accidents involving people over 65 were from crossing the road while being hit by some passing car, "...you see goblin, those old people probably thought that they still were how they had always been, that their bodies could still react in time, so those accidents occur through their complacency towards their own age...", the bistro seemed empty now, the night's cold crept in with the occasional deep cold draft but not enough to stir anyone away form their seats, the goblin propped his chin on palm on his hand as the witchdoctor just smiled between these perceptive lines at him, "...still angry at you're shared fate of old age goblin, you are aren't you, you shouldn't be though, it's all too far ahead in the future for anyone to care about it today, neither for society in general, nor for the individual neither, to care about all their growing old that is, that soon enough this slowly aging population will become the majority in our developed nations, and that one will there too as an old person amongst thousands of others like you, oh, yes one might put money aside but who doesn't know that those pension systems are unsustainable now, and that inflation devalues everything too, just as one might also keep oneself mentally and physically fit, aware that even so, many will still suffer some years of dementia where one might have to look after one's spouse, or one's parent then, but you can't expect anyone to live their lives today according to some final end way into their future goblin, any more than one would expect society to address or even hint about this problem through ourdearmedia here, no, simply it's another little something that is beyond everyone's ability to envisage now, or society's ability to coop with even, thus as such, like death perhaps, it doesn't exist to them in its present form in our present age, ah no, *old age is a bridge* goblin, one that's coming for sure if one lives till there, yes, but one can't cross that bridge till one gets go ig so instead one just accepts it for "later then" and then quickly casts one's thoughts elsewhere ...", so the goblin took the witchdoctor's advice and cast his thoughts elsewhere too but for how long he knew not, yet that bridge grew closer with each passing day it seemed





71


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin looked at the american economy, not so much by that _dow jones_ standard" as they might hope, but more the _dollar in one's pocket_ standard instead, saying "...it is just a conjecture on my part, but let's say someone offered you a choice between being saddled with a debt in US dollars, or one of its equivalent in mexican pesos, well I imagine you would pick the mexican peso debt there, rather than US dollar one, the reasoning being that it is just easier to wipe off a debt that has a faster decreasing value...", the goblin paused for a second, then continued "...well then, since the US can't in any way pay back its trillion's of dollars debt now, it has instead printed more dollars today than in any point its previous history, where of course without actually telling you that they're using *icy dicey*, aka _inflationary caused devaluation of currency_ as their main instrument to alleviate their debt here...", yet the goblin so much wanted to be wrong in his conjecture now, even if that is how he saw things progressing here, and how _icy dicey_ resembled the half life of money too, just lead him to think like that then





71


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...so welcome to my geneva then..." went the goblin continuing "...where everyone has simply turned a blind eye to pot smoking, oh yes, one can grow it, smoke it less than discreetly in public, and even carry up 500gms on one where the police will just follow a policy of somewhat indifferent tolerance until one tries to sell it, why, because all along the biggest part of pot's appeal has been its illegality here, whereas now, the schools, along with other authorities, have just gone big on actual facts through hard hitting information here, such as the clear memory loss and cancer of the tongue it causes..." continuing "...and so the net result of this enlightened policy has been that number of pot smokers in within the canton of geneva has actually plummeted since it has lost much of its lure now, the line being *well if they're not going to arrest you then why bother to do it*, though admittedly part of this decrease might also be due to the fact that most ex pot users have moved onto other addictions such as computer gaming, social networking, oh, and reading these posts too, something that the goblin felt was hardly any better for anyone's mental health then, exclaiming "...the potheads are dead, long live the postheads now..."





 71 274         2232


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 



> What do I win?



the goblin welcomed everyone to this thread, saying "...ah now, to post is to win against one's deailylife, yes, but one's dailylife then builds up around one after posting, so one has to win again repeatedly like pruning back the externals each time...", and then, once more, the path of the goblin's imagination stretched before him here, where he could write absolutely anything upon that path and win in this moment by it, that much he knew, but he also knew too, that he would then have to live with what he had posted, saying "...you see, in dailylife it's all too clear who one is now as there is that mirror, one's bank statement too, those certificates of education, one's passport, one's family ties, and all the rest too that goes up to make that "you" that you have always known yourself by, and yet here on forumland it's different there is only _that which you post_ to know your "virtual self" by, simply while here you are what you post of yourself and thus you post your posts and somehow you see yourself by them too, in short you win a glimpse of that self here that would otherwise be hidden by all those externals there there..."





72


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, someone talking about the loss of their loved ones

the goblin's mind was torn between the two previous posters now where certainly the benchmark of this thread seemed as high as it seemed deep, "...can't quite remember the witchdoctor's spell then, think it went *pain to open one's eyes*..." mentioned the goblin at it, adding "...can't change the past today nor return to it neither, but at least a sobriety of born of one's past suffering, simply one isn't the same person afterwards, but just perhaps too one is more aware of what is actually important in one's life by the pain of loss within it..."





71


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 

"...well slot, if those writers want the goblin's power of absentmindedness, they will have to practice daydreaming, but this living in geneva helps, as does growing old I suppose..." ventured the goblin as the slot swallowed the lines saying "...goblin, they're coming out, encourage them further and they'll surprise themselves with what they actually post here...", "..slot, is this another one of your devious ploys to get yourself fed with yet more posts again...", "...well yes goblin, it's that or I'm stuck with your one man show on this forum...", the goblin pondered, looked out across at the falling night's rain outside and then ventured "...OK slot, if you put it like that I'll tell them, besides, I promised admin I would grow members here but first..., ..." as he reached over for his coffee and then continued "...well perhaps, the secret to writing is a bit like judo in that _one has to first fall losing one's own balance making one's opponent lose theirs too_ only then does one regain one's balance to finish off the throw, simply if one doesn't loose oneself within one's own plot, the reader won't fall for it either, so the storyteller throws himself headlong into a situation for others to follow suit..." at which point the unforgiving clock at the bar shouted "...time goblins please..." as the scene closed up for the night once more





72


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin agreed that the forthcoming _currency correction_ was almost amusing, well until one realized that one was probably dealing with the life savings of most people in the western world here, saying "... a _currency correction_ normally starts with a loss of confidence in the financial system, resulting in high inflation, unemployment and bank runs, to which the government's first step is to resort to forced loans, coupled with a limit of withdrawals, as seen in argentina's _currency correction_, where as a result, people will then start to hoard money under their mattresses, to which the government will then introduce a new bank note thus forcing people to convert their hoarded cash at a per person limitation, as seen in vietnam's _currency correction_, so people will hoard gold and silver instead, at which point the government does a _bank enabling act_ which is the force buying of one's bullion from one, as seen in america's _currency correction_ in 1932, resulting in the currency devaluing to the lowest level after which, seeing that a system-collapse resulting in anarchy is not their aim, things will go back to relative normal again, where the party that either instigated or witnessed this _currency correction_ will lose the election having everyone believe that it is all over and that it won't nor couldn't ever happen again, not realizing though that their new found state of poverty is, in fact, the spur to getting them more productive once more in a system where too _much wealth at the lower levels_ is just counter productive...", so the goblin was calmly watching correction's approach again, concluding "...funny how the ourdeamedia would have us look down at possible green shoots below our feet instead of viewing what's actually looming on the horizon..."





72


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin was thinking about that phrase _you can fool some of the people all the time, as you can fool all of the people some of the time, but you can't fool all of the people all the time_, saying "...just a reflection on my part, but surely no one would know that one has _fooled all of the people all the time_ because they would all be fooled by it..."





72


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...well all this posting is just practice for one's old age I suppose..." joked the goblin about this game now, though the goblin would never reach retirement and then just vegetate afterwards as so many humans did it seemed, "...ah no, _a credible persona_ is a serious preposition according to mephistopheles, and if it's good enough for faust then I guess I'll sign up too..." yes, apparently mephistopheles been adamant in explaining that one's persona would serve one well in our final years as long as one slaved at creating it before one got there then..."





72


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

slowly the goblin settles down and remembers this little slot here again that he had left behind once more through the distractions of his dailylife, not that he hated his dailylife that is, only that his dailylife seemed to ask for _everything and always_ from him, "...all this demand upon me is its need then, not really mine here..." voiced the goblin probably aware that the little time he puts into "facing the slot" like this was perhaps all that actually set him apart from his nagging dailylife in each passing moment





73 281http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2266


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, written during the north korean missile tests

the goblin watched on, it seemed that most of the issues mentioned in the media today were quite newsworthy in themselves yet distractions all same, stuff used to avert one's attention from what was actually happening around one, repeating “...so look closer at the news then, and simply ask yourself which if any relates to you now, notice too, how much they're is not telling you about america being bailed out by china, for who holds most of those treasury bonds today I mean, in that china has needed to prop up the dollar to date, but only for as long as that helps china there, yet times admittedly are changing though where endless "adding zeros" means the dollar might become a liability to hold on to...", whereupon the goblin, upon seeing how ourdearmedia wanted to turn everyone's attention to north korea here, simply wondered which country north korea was actually entirely dependent upon if not china now, yes just another distraction then, china's sphere of interest again...", whereupon the goblin turned to africa, somewhere where none of the western powers ever wanted to get involved knowing that it meant indefinite sustained commitment too, smiling "...guess that  leaves the issue of iran but iran is not really the US's problem, by proximity it is more israel's problem, yet it serves both for the US's and for iran's interests to continue saber rattling like this, that is, since it diverts the attention of their electorate away from the actual financial downturn of their countries...", simply the goblin had noticed that the dollar's worth had fallen to about half of what it had been ten years ago, asking "...ah yes, lots of things happening in the news lately, but honestly, does anyone see something more imminent, and of greater importance too, than this _dollar devaluation_ as the only real event of our age, simply from this then stems the rest does it..."





72


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> you have no friends



"...hard one to prove without linking I suppose..." replied the goblin before adding "...so do I know the people who claim to know me I wonder, that is, when I don't even know them myself, no, so I suppose the only answer I could give you in all honesty is that I befriend others while letting them choose if they will befriend me back, not that I ever test their friendship though, and in any case, in the end this _journey to self_ is one's own alone it seems..."





73


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere,



> So it was a pointless effort and all those innocent lives were lost in vain....so much for bold words and doing the right thing


"...no, one mustn't forget that the invasion caused system change in afghanistan, that is, it replaced fanatics with bandits and, since the western powers understand corruption far more than they do fundamentalism, they succeeded, as they're dealing with basically what the want now..." replied the goblin, adding "...no, the real problem starts when the westerners leave, that is, will the warlords remain divided enough to poise little threat beyond their own boarders..."





72 284http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2285


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, same thread as above



> The problem, we seem to keep facing, is that our government is trying to "help people" by forcing a "way of life" on them or, as the papers justifies it, by giving them Democracy at the end of a sword. The problem is you can't force that on them. It is often more effective when it's brought into life by their own strifes as a nation.


 
"...quite correct, the west really only needs to push its strengths now..." replied the goblin, as if remembering that line from science fiction book _dune_, explaining *he who controls the spice, controls the universe*, where in this case _the spice_ is just ourdearmedia in all its present forms, smiling "...ah, those aspirations again, the spice to make you happy as portrayed by the ourdearmedia each time, and the entertainment that everyone seeks by it, little wonder then the talaban tried to expel _the spice_ from their midst, simply they understood the awesome power of the ourdearmedia had over its citizens..."  





72


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin was here again, that recurrent moment before bedtime then, with that same old feeling of not wanting to let go without posting something of himself, "...you see, *a well formed opinion is one of life's last luxuries*..." he would just say to himself as if there really was any choice about it now, adding "...anyway, this _last post_ idea is more like a state of mind where, whatever happens in one's life, one posts something as in _one more post for the road_...", but the man in the mirror was laughing at the goblin now, saying "...look, you can't expect anyone else to understand goblin, not when you don't understand either..." , so the goblin laughed too, and let go for a moment, knowing that he couldn't really let it go like that, simply the _last post_ idea, or that _one more post for the road_ then, just remained both habitual and hauntingly recurrent however much he didn't actually understand why he kept at it though





73


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Would that be legal or illegal drugs then



"...ah now, _telecommunications_ is the biggest mind altering drug of them all..." mentioned the goblin, continuing "...I suppose we could ask ourselves just how many people could survive without their television sets today, or this internet here...", in fact, the goblin was far too old for any illegal drug, and yet he saw the television as one of the biggest threats to the elderly, in fact, any _one way media_, even bookreading for that matter, could become a danger to an old person then, so the goblin explained a bit, saying "...you see, if you put elderly people in bed for too long, they'll lose their ability to walk...", somehow the goblin remembered that phrase here _the bed is the grave of the old_, continuing "...meaning that if you put them in front of the television each day, or just hand them a book instead, their minds will rot for lack of any interaction since their reaction was not required in their viewing or reading, simply it was all one way then...", perhaps, the goblin was simply thinking back to the old age home where his mother had been, and how the newly extended lifespan of the elderly was causing a growing problem of dementia amongst them there, saying "...so they succumb and drown in all this _one way media_, yet forumland is different now, for here alone you can reply to me, so perhaps this is why I feel _posting_ to be _winning_ again, in a true _two way media_ fashion, how about you, care to win won, I'm listening if you do..."





73


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

upon opening the writing box filled with all the old letters mostly from his mother, the goblin remembered that she had never written anything of depth since she hadn't taken much time out in writing them, just they were her way of saying "thinking of you" or used in a way to air out any particular problem she was facing at that moment together with some anecdotal snapshots of village life mixed in, so the goblin didn't care to read them now but, like some book that one wants to keep on the bookshelf, he had kept each letter albeit in a somewhat discarded fashion in this old writing box till now, yet today though, knowing that there would be no more of them in her declined mental state, he had just readied a folder expressly, to which he had scribbled down the title "Mum's letters" bundling them all in there then while the writing box itself would probably go empty till some other use could be found for it, "...and besides, who ever writes letters these days anyway..." voiced the goblin to himself in moving on and away from the folder he had then buried upon the bookshelf





73


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

“...cry havoc, and let slip the penguins of war...”  said the goblin to the sandman chasing him around his brain once more, somehow bedtime was never a dull moment between them then, adding "...you're not taking me alive sandman I'm not going to sleep just yet..." but the sandman then explained  "...um, ok mr goblin it's your choice I suppose, sleepydust now or I'm fetching that suppository...", whereupon the goblin's steps toward his bed quicken, just that life at his age wasn't fair he felt, no couldn't he just be young forever instead 





73


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a "last post" thread, subject of israel/iran again

"...naah, the UN hasn't changed of late, it is still the cap in hand  "talk show" that it's alway been,..." replied the goblin who lived in geneva and was well aware of its impotence now noting its past "resolutions" towards many things, simply the UN was _the wizard of oz_ in all but name, quite likable in its way but utterly powerless too, "...no, israel won't leave it up to the UN, but either way then, you asked me to mention some other country's problems, and I could indeed as there is much happening worldwide today, but in the end I am left feeling that there is only one real happening now, that of the onward devaluation of the dollar, and from which the other countries devaluations that go in tandem, and from this stems the rest then, just all those downwards depravities that marks this _an end of empire_ in our midst..."





73


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...naah, I really don't think xxxxx is on drugs per se..." replied the goblin reading through those words of that post once more, adding "...actually I felt it was a rather normal post considering this context of forumland here, where I suppose too, the real question here is whether this internet here could be considered as yet another drug amongst the many we use unwittingly or otherwise to get by with, to which if it were so, would we not  be addicts by that definition, moreover this "last post" thread would then be some serious symptom of it I imagine, and where too, the prognosis might be less than favorable even, yet longevity was never the point of this life anyway..", though outside the bistro, the fog made the main street look like venice in a muffled mercurial silence, so the goblin just called over to the bar for yet another continental coffee now, a stimulant to float his thoughts to the fore here, for such was this ritual by now, concluding "...but of all the drugs out there, I have yet to find one quite as mind altering as _writing_ is, no at night my dreams are both vivid and recollected, my memories too are like constant ghosts worst luck, and my thoughts are deep indeed, and no I don't believe in god in your terms, instead he's just inexplicably there as something I just know without not really knowing, but I'm not selling something here, least of all addictions to you..."






73


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 



> what do I win



"...and what prize would you like now, I mean what could possibly equate to being able to post here..." mentioned the goblin who would rather be able to post, about anything and everything under the sun that is, than to have some prize given to him, "...and besides too, doesn't a prize mean that the game is over by it as in won outright, where hopefully no one wants this game to be over just yet, for it would be nice this posting could go on forever, where your act upon this thread/stage within a forum/venue is ever you upon this forumland alone, we all exit stage at some point...", simply by now the goblin's faced the slot more as a practice, saying "...perhaps the prize is to arrive at one's final self at the end of one's journey then, though probably even that prize was outdone by the whole journey then, and all from one's pen too, so would you care to write with me awhile humans where life is short and where that arrival at self could be at any moment, yes it's a beautiful life indeed but there's that arrival at self ever in its shadows..." 





73


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Is _dailylife_" the same as _real life_?


"...not really..." replied the goblin, continuing "...as I see it, _real life_ is as opposed to one's _virtual reality_, whereas _dailylife_ is opposed to the part of one that actually sees it for the distraction it is, simply one could be just as sheeplike in _real life_ as in _virtual reality_, but being aware of dailylife as external is perhaps the only things that separates one from being a sheep within it..."





73


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin was thinking of what he could write for thanksgiving, seeing he wasn't an american that is, only that the idea of being grateful seemed correct in a life that was never a forgone conclusion here, but perhaps the fact that one was able to write this, while others were able to read this too, was really something then, "...no, it's not just something at all, it's really everything I suppose..." realized the goblin, continuing "...for regardless of how one's life turns out, just to be still here now is "still winning this unwinnable" isn't it, so halloween had me thinking of my late friends again, while christmas will probably have me thinking of those childhood years, either mine or of my children's that is, where this thanksgiving has me aware that I am a surviver now, we all are I suppose, after all we're still here winning this unwinable are we not but for how long though..."





73 294http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2328


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Very true, Goblin, On here we can be whatever we wish, young, old, male, female, however, some of us are just 'us' as we are in the real world.  We have no need to be other than that, it's others, who occasionally have a problem with it, why should anyone have to explain themselves to others to justify who/what they are?



"...indeed, dailylife just judges you by what you are, and reacts to how you behave then, and weren't those categorisations of you formed the moment you were born..." ventured the goblin once more, adding "...whereas here on this forumland one just is, and remains anonymous throughout, regardless of however truthful one might portray oneself, as simply there is no way you can prove anything about yourself here..." continuing again "...where at least this much you have pointed out to me in your post now,  and since those superficial categorizations don't exist here, you can be who you really are, so perhaps *the real quest here is to find out who one is by what one posts*...", where_ a journey to self_ is how the goblin had often called it even if by now most people actually understood what he meant by _arriving at self_, one's exit time then





73


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, just sharing

about leaving home then, the goblin could relate here, for he too, had after all passed that point, though many years back now it seemed, saying "...ah but one never wants to do it blatantly does one, and yet it has to be done still, so think of it in terms of proximity and not so much in words then, yes, adults use white lies being _the world of grown-ups_ then, perhaps not to dash the aspirations of others all at once, merely to choose one's own path in life here, simply *one can't live a lie as in a life for others where one only has one life*, so one lies gently and leaves slowly, for aren't white lies are the lesser of two types of lies then, that is, between _lying to them_ and their aspirations towards you, and _lying to yourself_ by caving into those aspirations..."





74


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a british "last post" thread

"...call me flea, everyone else does..." replied the goblin doing his norm now, continuing "...I have been thinking that since britain is suffering from a growing unemployment problem, and that most car related accidents of persons over 65 are caused by their not crossing the road in time, that just perhaps it could be made mandatory that all old people upon leaving their home must now be accompanied by "a man walking in front of them waving a red flag" thereby warning both passing motorists and pedestrians alike of their oncoming approach here...", at which point, and around the goblin mental madness too, the bistro just ticked away once more, with the goblin seated between a bunch of merrymakers singing "happy birthday" badly, and the usual mum's brigade are complete with their inquisitive little ones, who, desperate to have an adventure, rampage away until some eventual accident invariably claims one of them to tears and "all over now" hugs, "...well, dramatic occupational hazards do abound it seems even in bistros now..." mentioned the goblin at it, hopefully quite inconspicuous now or playing dead where possible, adding "...ah but I don't want silence and normality humans, or else I wouldn't write my observations amongst you now...", moreover once the goblin was on forumland here he was neither normal nor silent then, no, in fact anyone walking in front of him with a red flag had better be quick footed indeed, for goblins weren't exactly known to be trusted with that accelerator peddle 





74


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, anti G8 riots 

the goblin was thinking that most people were more interested in the dual between iran and america, "...ah but the circus had come to town..." mentioned the goblin who had walked down the shop fronts of geneva where these riots had taken place, and where only the shops and banks catering for the rich had bullet holes to show for it, and yet, in the hight of all this, the goblin remembered the manager of starbucks calmly pulling out the remaining bits of glass from the window frame, while behind him the costumers continued queuing up for their coffees, and now, two days later, little remains to tell anyone that any of this had happened, for gone were the contenders now, neither those armor clad policemen with their CS gas and rubber bullets, nor those masked rioters with paint guns, stone throwing types, so geneva had just returned to what it was before once more "...well duals do happen and then the circus moves on but that's just geneva for you..." ventured the goblin in passing too 





74


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, just sharing



> I don't think certain people want me to be happy!!!! Why what have I ever done to you??? The first time I'm happy in months/years and someone has to bring me to rock bottom again!!!!



"...ah now, one mustn't share one's happiness too openly here for discretion is the world of adults here, borderline lying then, you see it in the news, on the television, at home, and everywhere else too, well yes, lies are not exactly what people want to hear, true, but at the same time they want that truth of it even less, so if one can't hide one's happiness from others, then they will make sure that one won't be happy for long..." mentioned the goblin remembering that people often compared themselves with the happiness of others while outwardly saying "oh I am so happy for you" but while inwardly they are reminded of what they don't have, or worse still, reminded what they might have had once before





74


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a native american "last post" thread

"...to feel at ease in nature, I suppose one must get used to being in nature then..." said the goblin adding "...well, it's the same for writing I guess, for if you want writing to evolve you, then you must write often without expectation of reward...", the goblin laughed a bit, then continued "...oh no, writing won't change your life, it won't pay your bills, nor give you a perfect parter, nor any other of those physical rewards per se, yet over time it empowers both your imagination and your reasoning here...", simply the goblin was more selfish then he looked, smiling "...in the end ask yourself what will you have left other than this magic then so let them keep their _fame and fortune_ now, me I just want to perfect this ability within me while I still can..."





74


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a native american "last post" thread



> nice pic. i am not as good with words as you brother Goblin. i sometimes stumble and my spelling  oops  when i have time i sitdown and write a few storys


the goblin too, was a bad speller of sorts, a dyslexic then, so he had to repost often across many forums, just to correct our those bugs in whatever he wrote, saying "...anyway, what matters is not what the others read here, no, only what one wants to say to oneself by it, why, because in years from now none of this will be remembered and yet one will have mastered this medium in one's own way, that's both the goal and the reward of posting for me..", somehow the image of the native american, in that film starring johny depp _dead man_, sprang to mind here, the parallel of it then, "...incredible wasn't he, somehow one could see what the author was getting at by that character then, that a powerful intellect, indebted to literature and poetry, feeling that fate had offered him this role of sending off to the next world a white man who happens to be called william blake none other than his favorite poet, an action of no base logic, nor self interest, nor personal gain neither, just something seeming correct to him here..."





73 301 2381


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, just sharing again



> me



the goblin was having a problem with "me" as he saw them, perhaps the goblin was looking at the old fart now, but, at least, the goblin was still free of medusa, and would never turn himself to stone like the old fart writing in his dailylife had done, saying "... surely then, it's far better to remain unknown as this goblin here than "all set in stone" as some well known author, or as that known person in dailylife...", simply their minds mused over the image of someone ever saying "see that person over there, well he's actually that notorious goblin on forumland", and then noting the observer's sudden and apparent disappointment, but the goblin would laughed at it, saying "...just serves you right old man, because you've seen madusa's face in your dailylife now, ah but not me though, no I'm alive and free for as long as you let it be..."





74


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, just sharing,



> I can't be bloody bothered to make myself look pretty right now but I've got to because quite frankly, I look like a boy.


"...no no no, first you just need to be yourself with him without makeup on, and then if he shows interest, amaze him by reward him wearing makeup at times, otherwise you'll force yourself into a corner here, and you'll be fretting over something as unimportant as those looks that most men don't really care about much..." mentioned the goblin looking out over the frozen rooftops of the cold city of geneva now, "...ah yes, my beloved city of vanity isn't it..." he joked at it too, but either way then, he still had to go out into this cold now, no different from those hunter gatherers of old he imagined, the same old palaver in this same old stone age manner, adding "...look, if men only cared about beauty then by most women would be far more beautiful by it, but no, mostly a man wants a woman whom he feels comfortable with but that'll be our well guarded secret perhaps..."





74


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a bit outdated now 

"...ah now, you should always be careful about an introduction of some new notes somewhere..." said the goblin thinking about north korea's new notes at this point, continuing "...well if it is just knocking off two zeros off the number, for example, if 100 won now becomes 1 won, then it is good in practice..." , in fact, many countries had done exactly this to no ill effect here, "...ah, but when an upper limit to which one can then covert one's old money into those new notes is added on top of it, in this case something working out at the equivalent of 750 dollars per person, then it is a clear case of the government impoverishing it own citizens by wiping out their savings...", and somehow the goblin equally feared the three other options open to any country in a crisis, "asset freeze", "forced loans" and "confiscation", adding "...and yet most people just want this comfortable status quo of today to continue so to speak, don't they just, and no, the end of the world is not nigh now, but eventually there has to be a correction at some point for the world is swimming in ever increasing debt, though who one wonders would like to spoil the party by pointing this fact out openly here, well certainly not ourdearmedia now..." 





74


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a native american "last post" thread, upon the film "dead man" staring johny depp



> that a powerful intellect, indebted to literature and poetry, feeling that fate had offered him this role of sending off to the next world a white man called William Blake, an action of no logic, nor self interest, nor personal gain, just something seeming right to himself here..."
> 
> 
> 
> um... William Blake and Native American Indians?  Wow my history skills suck I guess... or something was totally missed elsewhere...
Click to expand...


"...yes, in the film, that native american in the film is brought up by whites, and although he, as an actor, is over shadowed by johny depp as the dying white man, the story is really about someone being moved by something alien both to oneself and one's culture now, it is mirrored in its way by that "dance with the wolves" film too where it is the white man who is in a dilemma of crossing cultures this time, but perhaps the parallel ends here then..." mentioned the goblin who also noticed how often the native american, being thought of as more spiritual than the white man, was portrayed as an angel of death, as in such films like "one flew over the cuckoo's nest", and now in "deadman" here





74


----------



## fleamailman

reposted from elsewhere, just sharing



> I spy a goblin. In my catmint induced space ... for I am afterall only a cat .... my nose twitches .. I smell decaff coffee ... dear, sweet little goblin, fear not that it is poison ... like as not it is just regular branded coffee full of dangerous and harmful additives...made by humans...for humans .. and in their infinite kindness no longer tested on animals (or indeed dear goblins) .. but tested on themselves.



"...so now my feline friend, would you have me drink some non poisonous coffee instead, so that I would live a little longer by it..." asked the goblin, breaking off for a moment to ask the girl at the counter for yet another cup, then adding "...ah, but the point of this life is not one's longevity in it, no, the point of life, if there has be one that is, is to grow ever more aware of it...", while outside the bistro, the winter's rain fell intermittently throughout the goblin's day off, "...well perhaps not then, no perhaps today we can delve into some inner awareness instead...", yet the rain was not amused by the goblin's comment, nor perturbed by the goblin's opinion on this matter neither, it just ignored the goblin entirely and just rained down as it must





74


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, an american "last post" thread



> another week another monday another day another time another place another me


"...ah no, never "another me" then, for I'm the only constant throughout, everything else passes again and again perhaps, yet one only passes once through..." mentioned the goblin in passing too





74


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "Christmas tree" thread

"...well, each year up goes the same old artificial tree again..." mentioned the goblin in passing, continuing "...where I suppose it just marks the passing of the season for me now, where once long ago it had been a potent symbol of some wondrous expectation within me, no not that I mind at this point my seeing through the workings of the trick where gifts miraculously would appear at its base, and yet, somewhere inside of me still, ever this spell of it's excitement expectation and pleasure remains, as if in looking at this tree once more, all those childhood and youthful ghosts of christmases past were simply summoned back once more by this one artificial tree here..."





74 308http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2420


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...funny how in writing that other post about the artificial christmas tree that I put up each year, those bittersweet memories of past christmases had just crossed my mind, of people gone, of houses lost, and of other cherished memories quite beyond me now..." mentioned the goblin reminiscing for a moment then continuing "...and I remember too, my grandmother relating how she hated dreams because the moment she woke up she was blind again, well it's something like that I suppose, this growing old is about being brave isn't it, yet maybe I'm wrong then, and just occasionally with christmas it might be good to "look back" grateful to be able to "look on" today for who knows how often we will be able to "look forward to" tomorrow...", and one day the goblin too would just join his ghosts then, yes he knew that he belonged to them eventually, smiling "...so merry christmas then, where a merry christmas is good and proper, agreed, yet all that doesn't make it any easier to accept one's growing older..."





75


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I guess that is why sex is often used as leverage in a relationship and women feel they are giving up more when giving their bodies to a man, but men don't really get it, because they are thinking the women are enjoying it as much as they are, and so think they are also doing the woman a favour by sleeping with her. In reality the woman is using the sex to try and secure the relationship, and don't understand why men don't appreciate what they have 'sacrificed' for men



"...interesting post..." remarked the goblin who knew too, that the older he became the more that act's outcome grew uncertain, while his inner stirred emotions too, became increasingly complicated by those very compromises that you mention there, "...so, for me at least, this internet has changed everything, in that, if I agree understanding that she is only doing it to _secure the relationship_ as you put it, then this alternative, of relating anonymously upon forumland just seems both more prudent and more honest towards myself then...", probably explaining why the goblin preferred an inconsequential meeting of minds on forumland than all that deception and those responsibilities of dailylife relationships, where for his other nagging need, there were always those girly sites where _urge once quenched_ he could then return to his writing again, saying "...my emotions do not get the better of me, yes but this compromise too, is hardly something that I'm proud of either..."





75


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, someone who had posted  a music stream by satie

the goblin loved that piece by satie, saying "...quite haunting isn't it...", while softly outside the quiet night too slowly reminded the goblin that he should have been asleep by now if not before, and yet, in reposting his posts here, he had got caught up in their editing again, where once more those little typos clearly had all the hallmark of that whyly dislexsick fairy upon them, and where not her actually, the likes of _ambiguity_, _contradiction_ and _vagueness _vied for the goblin's attention here, "...ah yes, I'm quite mad..." said the goblin about it, continuing "...indeed, but not just any old madness will do for me it seems, no each studied madness has to retain a conveyed continuity throughout for it is to be credible to its reader, for like hypnosis, it's all suggestive here and only works through one's imagination upon a willing subject...", the goblin knew there was more, but the thieving clock and the sandman were quite adamant in their calling out "off to bed with you goblin, for tomorrow you'll regret how you hadn't slept sooner", yet the goblin had long realised that there was always a regret wherever choice is concerned, or else there wouldn't be a choice that is, simply he continued editing on regardless of the late passing hour, just it seemed _the lesser of two regrets_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8_USgxfkRU





75


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "can this forum survive" thread



> Yeah, the goblin is just like that raccoon that  goes thru your  trash every night. It keeps coming back, night after  night after night.  Ya' can't decide whether to trap him and locate him,  or just shoot his  pesky ass. But no way are you gonna' make it a  pet.


"...your  best post yet..." smiled the goblin noting how xxxxx's posts  too were  clearly on the ups now, adding "...I would put it more that  I'm a  creature that one likes to chase at times, only that in chasing me  one  grows those very attributes that slowly turns you into that which  you  are chasing here, for only one such as I catches one such as me if  you  see what I mean..." where forumland was both vast as fast and far to   forgiving for one's own good, especially if one didn't finally see  that  it was never what one posted at all, that which would all be  forgotten  soon enough anyway, ah no, instead it was that ability to post  that  came with the practice of chasing goblins across forumland  perhaps that  made the poster noteworthy, smiling "...just no forum I'm on fails,  why, because you've read  this far again haven't you where your ignore  switch will not abate your  curiosity towards this one bit  MYAHAHAHAHA..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the lupusbot's forum, the last post thread



> Lupusbot is back! Pain is still hanging around but it needs to go away...perhaps if I quit over using it on this keyboard might help! I'm so glad you didn't forget this board. I'm bringing everyone back here from xxxxx website as they will start charging in July.. Now I'm last.. I won!



"...yes you did win too, but do not win for my sake, come whenever, post whatever, as I really wouldn't have it any other way now..." replied the goblin, adding "...you see, this thread is only meant for real winners, and what I mean by "winning" is just not giving up, nor or giving in, to one's dailylife here...", so the goblin knew that if he posted to please xxxxx, it would be so fake that he would just fail, no, he too was on his _journey to self_ here, saying "...elsewhere I am either a famous livewriter or just a vial troll depending on who reads me, yet here I am just your friend, so win through this and I will be here when you post now, and here when you don't even..."





76


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, an american "last post" thread

"..still making me think xxxxx..." said the goblin loving it, adding "...but what if there were a slippery slope here, where it simply starts off as something innocent and acceptable enough and then descends as something more sinister...", of course the goblin was now thinking about the swiss in their recent "no" vote, thus banning minarets from being built in switzerland, "...for example, an analogy then, what if some forum were to first throw out all the trolls, then to move to those who use bad language, from there to those who posted nudity in any form, on to the those whose opinion are too radical, etc., until only the admin and his clones remained, in short what a "narrow minded" forum it would then become in the end, albeit one that might well have reached those aims though a consensus or by democratic means even at in this case...", simply the goblin was thinking back now, to how correct and enticing same type n*zi message must have sounded to mr average during the pre war depression years who, when faced with the twin burdens of a hyper inflation on the one hand, and political impotence on the other, wanted something done, so the goblin merely concluded "...lets pray then that this minaret vote here was just a "one off" then, or conversely let's worry about who might be next then on their list now..."





76 314http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2454


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, just sharing

the goblin sits in the bistro again, readying his brain for "take off" that is, "...ah, just a little more imagination and I will be out of here in my own world once more...", though meanwhile he just looks at the group of middle aged men chatting and drinking away next to him, dismissing them as somewhat old school,  "...ah now, _there but for the grace of forumland goes me then_..." he types into the slot observing them still, while the white wine remains ever their preferred medium of escape it seems, adding "...their choice I know, and perhaps it's the same escape we all seek too, our escape from dailylife, though tomorrow they'll just be back here once more, while I'll be editing this portrayal of them I guess, this is, of their drowning in their drinks only to be flung back onto some shore of sobriety afterwards in some senseless repetition, at the same altar again, that same ritual, with exactly the same result too...", not that this shore of sobriety was very forgiving for that matter, for what did it ever offer one instead now "...and besides, what does this life owe anyone anyway..."asked the goblin once more as he escaped away onto forumland in his turn





76


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, someone who, after ten year, had finally bought that jukebox she wanted

the goblin could relate to xxxxx's post now, for in his past too, there was a simple seaside fryup place with a jukebox in the corner, where the goblin would place his few coins to the hear "sitting at the dock of the bay" once more, the only song he seemed to like amongst the choice he remembered, while outside the place, that blustery day would simply pass in its uncomplicated course, "...I think at that age I had little concept of either the passing of time, or the value of money, I, much like that blustery day then, was just there without any consequence it seemed...", afterwards, the goblin would stroll back between that old defiant seawall and unsettled turbulent beach, over sea grasses and sand dunes, cross heaps of pebbles that as if chorused his quick steps of those last childhood days with a springy crunch each time, somehow the goblin was racing the approach of evening time in a promise to be home before nightfall he recalled, for the word "late" in those days only had one meaning, yet today it's only its other meaning that comes to the fore whenever the goblin thinks back upon it

 sitting on the dock of the bay otis redding





75 316http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2475


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin thought he was thinking now, saying "...the trouble is that I could equally be "not thinking much" and my life would still pass just the same...", though the goblin's dream last night had been of a naughty boy of about 6 or 7 years old, who had, as if in a dare then, entered his parent's house, and walked up to the goblin and said "hello" and then retreated being followed out into the garden where unfriendly neighbors were angry for causing such the commotion amongst them, or ill will, or whatever then, "...well that's just what you get for suppressing thoughts I suppose..." mused the goblin to himself thinking about it now, continuing "...ah yes, but it does seem pretty obvious as to who that little child in my dream really is though, and yes, he's played that same prank on me a number of times now, and sometimes, like in this case when it's being "dad's time" now, I just know he's going to play the same prank again, while at other times he just suddenly appears out of nowhere and takes someone away with him, oh I guess I should just accept him and his prank too, but he often gets the better of my emotions whenever I haven't seen his coming, for simply he comes for each of us in the end..."





76


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "what are you doing" thread

the goblin was casting spells with his pen, saying "...well it only has to please one person, but even that won't happen if I'm too timid about it...", while outside the bistro though, the snow fell upon little puffs of smoke below rising out from the huddled mass of a few remaining smokers who drank their coffees at the tables provided for them as if in some defiance to that anti-smoking rule within the bistro now, and also in defiance too, against that continuous snowfall it seemed, in fact the goblin admired their courage even, saying "...well, if they ever wanted to look cool by smoking, guess they've succeeded all too well at this point..."





76


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...so the passion just comes to its climax each time, and then I'm stuck back in my reality once more..." ventured the goblin to the muse over the coffee table in his usual bistro now done up in christmas style now, continuing "...so I am no longer sure what really gives me the most pleasure here, oh yes, I have those needs, like everyone else has, which can be relieved by indulging myself, yet they only seem to return me back to myself afterwards and always at a price too...", somehow to the goblin it was the same for drink, as it was for food, and for those computer games too, in fact for whatever then just everything returned one, but the muse just looked back at the goblin till, after a while, she opened up her empty hands to him saying "...well now, that does rather betray your age here goblin, I mean, if you really do understand at this point that "everything returns you to yourself afterwards", then simply you've swapped your previous delusions for your present day disillusions, which admittedly is progress all the same...", and, although the goblin could follow her logic clearly, he could never quite tell if she wasn't actually laughing at him too





76 319http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2497


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, someone talking her past bad relationships

the goblin enjoyed xxxxx's post then, but wondered why anyone needs a relationship, if and where that price is just too high, saying "...surely if it is just someone to relate oneself to, then our internet is quite adequate in its way...", in fact, the goblin accepted his own situation as married with children for what it was then, but he also knew deep down that he could probably get by if it were otherwise, saying "...well, I guess I could live both in a relationship just as could get by by alone too, where neither are ideal, and where both are simply _compromises with compensations_..."





76


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...friendless is not friendless, for jesus is your friend..." repeated the goblin, adding "...well yese, and where not though, there's that thoughtful nigirian guy who keeps emailing you that that you have inherited a fortune, oh and his friend too who wants to do wonders for your lovelife with viagra pills, and let's not forget those banks that want to loan you money, and yet others who offer holidays and all types of things, so there you go then, you can't complain that you're lonely ever again, as yes, "for this internet age is all about *bringing people together*..."





77


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> The internet cannot make your skin tingle with joy, nor put its arms around you and share the joy or share the burdens in life. The internet will never make me smile or scream or Wink like a real man does.


the goblin agreed that this internet could never be one's reality now, one's dailylife then, for it was one's virtual reality after all, yet didn't one's dailylife too eventually go south now, so the goblin simply explained "...whichever then, but one day we will be old and ugly in this dailylife these because our aspirations are quite transient as if slowly slipping though our fingers ever further away from our youthful prime...", in fact, the goblin's relationships had been truly physical once, but at this point he felt it was time to prepare himself for his "by self then" future, admitting "...only young once I suppose, yet once was probably enough for me...", and yet, compared with the old fart's future that look bleak, the goblin's future looked most opitune, continuing "...ah yes, guess one will just have to be brave it out in dailylife, as one can't go back to being an innocent child or some willful youth, no, this wisdom eats through those happy aspirations of yesteryear and leaves sobriety in its wake, so I guess I'm just more awake and aware today towards my dailylife there, hardly a fair compensation agreed but still better than pure innocence I guess, yet one's persona upon forumland here doesn't go south, it leaves dailylife behind and goes wherever you would will it by the practice of your pen there..."





76


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I've been on a WW2 kick here lately watching all sorts of shows and documentaries about it and n*zies and stuff.



the goblin was thinking of that term "moron" knowing that most people would equate it as a medical term of someone with down's syndrome perhaps, thinking wrongly that the word had originated from that source then, where in fact, it was a term had been invented in 1910 by henry h goddard, a leading advocate for the use of intelligence testing in societal institutions including hospitals, schools, the legal system and the military no less, "...ah, the advocate of eugenics in america now..." started the goblin, continuing "...established the intelligence testing program on ellis island in 1913 too, not forgetting the immigration act of 1924 it lead to, and president calvin coolidge's comment upon signing it of "america must remain american"...", but the goblin also remembered this was universal here, not just germany or america now, everywhere had some sort of segregation in place, "...goddard also publicly supported race-group differences on army IQ tests (army alpha and beta) during world war I, and claimed that the results showed that americans were unfit for democracy even..." breaking off to conclude "...the paper was then used repeatedly to defend the various "scientific racism" movements worldwide, of which one country in particular latched onto its findings with a vengeance and evolved it even beyond those then norms of "institutionalization" and "sterilization" here, so in fact, the first victims of the n*zies were these very same morons then, as if once more, some slippery slope, which had started with a gentle plausible curve of well meant good intentions that is, had then turned evil and hideous beyond imagination here..."





77


----------



## fleamailman

repost form elsewhere



> So... You're saying the Holocaust was America's fault?


"...naah, I haven't mentioned the holocaust, nor faulted anyone neither, as for the post was simply that of eugenics and the liquidation of persons deemed of low IQ here, so please don't read into it stuff I haven't written there..." mentioned the goblin "...besides, I think it's clear that the nazis would have done what they did regardless of whether their IQ testing method came from america now...", no, the problem for the goblin here was more one of those intentions again, where certain ideas can look so beneficial at the outset only to lead to dire consequences later, where for example a parallel could be drawn with something like the kirkpatrick doctrine on the one hand and with the neoconservative doctrine on the other, in that they too suggest that a beneficial end justifies any means to it, and then the goblin just voiced "...oh yes, those two again, the former being "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" kirkpatrick doctrine and the latter being "divide and conquer" neoconservative doctrine, and a fat lot of good they do any country that tries to implement either of those two then, since former results in a "pact with the devil" and the latter results in "mistrust all round"..."





77 324http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2536


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin was simply recounting here, the scene today of two men dragging the dead stag by their ropes across the snow, and how a clear trail of red marked their slow progress, and of course the people on the mountain-train looking on were so dismayed at it all, so the goblin had to explain something to them, saying "...folks, it's the hunting season where only the males are killed, and where those trappers, since there are no big predators left in the alps today, play the part of the wolves now...", in fact, it was almost too easy to forget that most of the animals of the forest met their deaths at the jaws of other animals, adding "...oh yes, *nature might be beautiful and picturesque to look at, but it is still cruel all the same*..." 





76


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, another moment in the past then

so the new year just had the goblin noticing how that distance between his children as they were and himself now had narrowed over the years now, though not so much in thoughts or emotions here, more simply that they had aged, as the goblin had aged too, as if mirroring one another then like a tadpole that had come to resemble its parent frog then, "...no, not that I want it or them to be tadpoles still, only that those little children of my early years have long gone now, and it was a horrible shock to wake up one morning and actually notice how much it had progressed then, between those little ones, where one once had at every step on the way to explain, and even fight, to get them to be responsible here, and these responsible near adults who today need no prompting about their future..." mentioned the goblin at a time of year where these differences just become more evident it seems, adding "...so the sudden shock gives way to an acceptance but the past progressing in the present is always bitter/sweet is it not..."





76


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin loved his wife and children then, but at times reminded himself of something, really that there were no certainties beyond that of one's eventual decline and inevitable exit here, saying "...any one of us could be next, to die or to suffer something that is...", in fact the goblin's workmate, the one who was so looking forward to his retirement this year had just had a cerebral hemorrhage, so the goblin simply counted his blessings once more, repeating "...say what you will, to me at least *to live is to win*, and yet, to be able to post too, well that kind of doubles that winning in my view, where neither one's dailylife, nor this internet for that matter, owes one anything, and perhaps by just reminding oneself of this simple fact from time to time makes our short duration together all the more important now..." 





78


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "what are you doing" thread

the goblin had been editing, simply weeding out those pictures that no longer came through while going over the texts again, saying "...the easiest way is just to start up an edit thread somewhere and repost stuff to it then, where most of the pictures reappear if one transfered the link from a dead album to one's own photo album...", where somehow the goblin always looked generous until one knew his motives were quite selfish, but one had to be selfish on forumland, simply selfishness had a staying power that selflessness hadn't, "...it's like most things I suppose, the effort has to be both constant and selfish for it to become one's nature and worth it, otherwise one simply slips back into how one was originally, so here's to my defiance to the last I suppose..." mentioned the goblin seeing how far he had come from where he had first started out from, a lone dyslexic, and all so aware that one day it would slip into one's past and vanish, exclaiming "...ah, but that day is not today folks and not today by a long chalk too..."





78 328 2573


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin was thinking about the term he had coined _icy dicey_ which was basically the four letters ICDC as in "inflationary caused devaluation of currency", something that although one will never hear it mentioned on the media as such, was exactly what is happening now, saying "...you see, if you can't actually pay back a debt but you still own those printing presses, you can always devalue the debt though inflation here...", exactly what russia did after the fall of the wall, and guess what then, the fed this year has printed more dollars than at any point in its previous history, "...simply, one only has to carefully avoid those two extremes, of either "hyper inflation" or "deflation" that is, while distracting voters with stuff like "climate change" and "terrorism" now..." mentioned the goblin at it, and somehow _icy dicey_ seemed aptly put he felt, in that it was a very risky policy indeed if the masses ever cottoned on to what was happening to their pensions and savings that is





78


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, visiting members from another site



> So... we meet again.



and with that the goblin was taken aback, somehow sensing that the xxxxxbots gang were here in full force now, and if ever there was a mean bunch of hardened criminals, these guys had to be them then, why, what with their menacing bennie caps, their thickened long socks, reinforced shorts and loosely knotted school ties, these guys were unmistakable, in fact their outwardly wryly grin only hid a dastard cunning the delved into such deviousness that nobody's packet of jellybeans were safe in the playground, the goblin weighed his words, feeling his life depended upon it somehow, it did he knew now, saying "...your secret ritual of the xxxxx forum's pom pom dance is safe with me, and it shall never leave these lips, promise...", somehow the goblin just hoped it would appease them, but one could never be sure, not until it was too late that is





78


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Where did you learn to write like that???


"...on forumland..." replied the goblin quite honestly for once, adding "...where if you start write in your posts, I will help you any which way I can, for that has always been my promise throughout here...", which was true enough, for the goblin had helped many to date, saying "...ah no, it's not that I don't like books now, I do, but somehow anything posted is so much more unknown here, that is, no clear idea of either length, or plot, or ending, yes most posts across forumland were unfortunately as you see them now, but once in a while one hits gold, where one is reading something that is both gripping and has its author on hand too...", somehow the goblin just felt that it was all some written equivalent of that difference between the theater and the cinema again, in that neither were bad in themselves, only different perhaps, with posting more akin to the theater with each actor on stage within view, whereupon the goblin just smiled "..yes the theater is live so this is livewriting then..."





79 331http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2597


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...remember, posts are the lifeblood of a thread here, if someone doesn't post something new each day, then anyone turning up looking on will rightly raise an eyebrow, whereas if nothing new is posted in a week, he or she will think the site is sleeping, whereas if nothing has been posted in a month, most probably that same person will just presume that the forum is no more..." mused the goblin over his coffee again, adding "...so just keep the site ticking over with posts then is my advice now, admins can't depend on members here, it's the captain who sets the course and makes the pace..."





78


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Are you ever going to give up...?



"...ah now, is there really ever any choice about it I wonder, where yes, anyone could give up for a while, yet life continues with the slot still there waiting for one's post of course, and where the clock too, ticking away, slices away those remaining seconds, where the tally of what one has written will only catch one up eventually and flay one's conscience for any delusion that one had escaped then..." replied the goblin, adding "...besides, at one point or another, one stops posting for or against others here, instead _the slot becomes a mirror of one's thoughts_ where one just posts for real to find out what those thoughts are, though it doesn't need to be this thread for that then, it could be any thread upon any forum for that matter, why because one always sees a part of oneself in whatever one writes..."





78


----------



## darow8928

I have been cyber bullied


----------



## fleamailman

darow8928 said:


> I have been cyber bullied



"...well, perhaps you must never reveal yourself while online here..."  suggested the old goblin now, grateful for the company though, then  explaining on "...for forumland is not facebook now, no it's full of bad  people who would be only too happy to use those personal details  against you for whatever reason, but if you don't give out your personal  details to begin with they can't touch you really, why, because a bully always hits upon  your weakness, something I learned from being on a trolls forum years  back...", at which point the goblin just spread out his arms offering a  hug if need be, smiling "...I don't offer a hug often, but just this once I might..."


----------



## fleamailman

("...thank you for thanking me mtntopper..." went the goblin in his happiness, adding "...so chat with me if you like, for I've a long way to go still, as it all has to edited or else it just piles up upon me again, though I never seem to reach the very last one post to do, ah but that said, it's always nicer to do anything in good company I say...", while outside the evening had descended into darkness with the night upon its tail)


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...me too, though think I've said it before but if one starts illustrating one's texts, which is what this is then, one is changed by it where one evolves perhaps..." mentioned the goblin, continuing "...first of all, those pictures seem to change from that rather simplistic _like or dislike_ subjective view to a more wider _like or dislike yet meaning what_ objective view, the added *what is this picture saying to me and how can I use it now* perspective perhaps...", and yet there seemed more to it than just the pictures, continuing "...then again, these texts too, seem to change where one begins asking oneself *I wonder which picture will go with this text then, just what's its image then*, and lastly there's that physical preparation side, that hunt for potential pics which keeps one vigilant, the care taken in matching texts to pictures too, and that final joy when one succeeds in some a snug fit...", in fact, the goblin could still wing unfinished stuff in brackets too, though as soon as the text had found its matching picture, that result kind of said it all





78


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, someone who had posted about kurt cobain, nirvana's lead singer

the goblin looked at the picture of kurt cobain again, saying "...some people just live on the edge like that I suppose, and I think his wife's passing words on his suicide are fitting here _sometimes you just can't save someone from themselves_...", where somehow the fact that she hadn't used the word "himself" instead the plural "themselves" didn't slip the goblin's attention here, for the goblin too could see a split personality here, but the legacy of nirvana's music remains, as if set in time now, not aging out like other rock groups do..."





79


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, an american forum, the goblin's second introduction thread there, before it got locked too, and probably rightly so



> I don't like your style of writing. You should make it more exciting. I got bored after the first line of your posts. Welcome.


"...now let's see, an attention span of one line, seeks excitement from others, really has nothing to show for his 4000 posts here, it's coming, now let me guess, got it, he's a shining example of the faults of the american educational system today then..." ventured the goblin,"...brilliant deduction there..." went the voice in the background, outside the snow had stopped but it was going nowhere fast, it was like in one's face, the goblin just continued "...well he's right I suppose, and perhaps I could start my posts with line like "and suddenly the window smashed, shots went out,  batman hard landed onto the scene a little in front of the goblin, not a moment to soon it seemed, saying "fear not good citizens of this forum, xxxxx has actually read this far, so humanity is now safe once more to shop at walmats..."





79 339http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2636


----------



## mtntopper

Y





fleamailman said:


> repost from elsewhere
> " replied the goblin, adding "...besides, at one point or another, one stops posting for or against others here, instead _the slot becomes a mirror of one's thoughts_ where one just posts for real to find out what those thoughts are, though it doesn't need to be this thread for that then, it could be any thread upon any forum for that matter, why because one always sees a part of oneself in whatever one writes..."
> 78



Goblin, an interesting insight on how you see forums. I have to agree that posters/writers do write themselves into their posts for all to see and then deny that the facts resemble the writer? Just my take on fourmland!!!!

I try to read your posts/writings but find it hard to determine what is actually you and what maybe plagiarized from elsewhere? I will leave it up to you and just look at he content of your posts for social redeeming values/thoughts that have real life meaning. My time in forumland is limited while yours seems to be focused 100% in your posts with unlimited time to spend on your writings. 

Keep on posting and I will try to read when possible and time permits.


----------



## fleamailman

mtntopper said:


> Y  Goblin, an interesting insight on how you see forums. I have to agree that posters/writers do write themselves into their posts for all to see and then deny that the facts resemble the writer? Just my take on fourmland!!!  I try to read your posts/writings but find it hard to determine what is actually you and what maybe plagiarized from elsewhere? I will leave it up to you and just look at he content of your posts for social redeeming values/thoughts that have real life meaning. My time in forumland is limited while yours seems to be focused 100% in your posts with unlimited time to spend on your writings.  Keep on posting and I will try to read when possible and time permits.



"...nice to have a post from someone playing it straight with me, so I'll try to explain things a bit here..." replied the the goblin, continuing "...first off, being anonymous there would be no point in writing out in my own funny way something that is someone else's work, but having said that, still there is no way one can write anything about anything and not note that someone somewhere has already written about it perhaps drawing the same or similar conclusions either prior or after me now, yet part of my being anonymous is just to avoid treading on people's toes or having to look over my shoulder as to who has, or what is, written elsewhere, simply the anonymous have nothing anyway, and more than likely one day I walk away from this writing to prove to myself at least that this _journey to self_ in posts had had no ulterior motive to it...", in fact, the goblin's day was ofter busy too, but he spent it on two levels mostly distracted by the content his posts while doing the bidding of the moneygod or the commitments of his family, adding "...if perhaps a writer is a self induced schizophrenic with a fair ability to record it down on paper, then just perhaps too, a livewriter is his counterpart in this interactive internet today...", in fact, the goblin was just another poster here, no different really, smiling "...no, wish there were more like you here then, you make me think, and I thank you for it now..."


----------



## luvs

i find you odd within my realm. we speak, & we speak in plain English where i'm from.

 well, we speak Pitturghese. we still speak normally. to us.


----------



## fleamailman

luvs said:


> i find you odd within my realm. we speak, & we speak in plain English where i'm from. well, we speak Pitturghese. we still speak normally. to us.



the goblin loved anyone who spoke real pitturghese imagining it to be truly american but moreso even, confiding "...well yes, I'd like to speak as you humans do now, only that a few lines in I revert to being my goblin self once more, so by now I've just given up all pretense here and am just as you see me now I guess, a mere goblin like any other I suppose, btw I love your posts though, you'll go far if you continue like that, yet I imagine too that most people do go far who continue for long, so what I meant is that I like the way you write then...", while outside this bistro the constant morning's rain was once more trickling down from those gray heavens above in that somewhat "sorry about me" fashion, where the goblin seated within looked on resembling some fly on the wall where turned his gaze back to the screen with luvs's post upon it, sighing "...no I rather be with you on this thread today, just take me away from myself is all I'm asking, seems sanity is not all it's built up to be..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> So you did nothing today.


"...yes nothing really, for everything one ever does is trivial in comparison to that cosmos there, I mean what can anyone do which isn't trivial I wonder..." replied the goblin not sure if he was being addressed here or whether that comment was more rhetorical then, then adding "...ah no, I mean just because one is responsible for something doesn't actually make it important in itself, where life will continue regardless of the individual now, so yes, the answer is I did nothing because all is so unimportant even if we pretend it to be otherwise, yes I think carlos castaneda coined dailylife as _controlled folly_ then, in that one's life has to be lived, yes, but one mustn't lose oneself within it's unimportance, for that external was ever just one's dailylife perhaps but one's life was not one's dailylife really..."





79


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...thanks..." replied the goblin, continuing "...honestly, I think that one has to veer on the side of _selfish_ on forumland, as being _selfless_ might sound better but it can't be sustained for long and just hides one form others, no, forumland is here to help one see oneself for who one really is, simply, the muse's pact goes _honesty, a shared life, and a thick skin_...", where somehow the goblin knew that anyone who writes had to come to terms with that pact in their own way, though the choice of how was both vast and simple now, for in fact, in the end there wasn't really any choice at all, instead one simply wrote and wrote and wrote out of oneself whatever that was in there to begin with





79


----------



## luvs

um, you're not a goblin. not sure how to make that clear. you're a person. yeah, Halloween is near- trix 'er fer kiddos. hiding behind a pseudo-persona cannot change a person into an imaginary entity.


----------



## Kane

luvs said:


> um, you're not a goblin. not sure how to make that clear. you're a person. yeah, Halloween is near- trix 'er fer kiddos. hiding behind a pseudo-persona cannot change a person into an imaginary entity.



I hate to even click on this thread ... it just ups the hit count and encourages the silly goblin. If he/she thinks people are even reading this drivel, he/she is sadly mistaken. He/she is just talking to himself/herself and wasting the zither. Over three hundred posts of recycled incomprehensible nonsense? The pictures are cool, but enough already.


----------



## fleamailman

luvs said:


> um, you're not a goblin. not sure how to make that clear. you're a person. yeah, Halloween is near- trix 'er fer kiddos. hiding behind a pseudo-persona cannot change a person into an imaginary entity.



"...ah now, if that is so then prove it to me now, for no, the persona is just a mask of the alter-ego that is behind it, nothing is actually here bar words upon your screen with a picture beneath it...repeated the goblin once more, continuing "...where actors who do  not believe that they are their parts while acting are not going to  become their parts now, moreover, since I can't prove anything about  myself to you, just like you can't prove anything about yourself to me  neither, maybe the truth is that we're not anything then, or anything then, yes but if I  leave it blanc, which is the truth of it, then you humans hate that even more than if I choose something  to represent myself by, and besides, maybe one only becomes a human because those a dictates of that dailylife there, where maybe too a livewriter stumbles upon that which represents their alter-ego within, I mean I told you before I'm not the only livewriter now but we know our realm of fiction between us..."


----------



## fleamailman

Kane said:


> luvs said:
> 
> 
> 
> um, you're not a goblin. not sure how to make that clear. you're a person. yeah, Halloween is near- trix 'er fer kiddos. hiding behind a pseudo-persona cannot change a person into an imaginary entity.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to even click on this thread ... it just ups  the hit count and encourages the silly goblin. If he/she thinks people  are even reading this drivel, he/she is sadly mistaken. He/she is just  talking to himself/herself and wasting the zither. Over three hundred  posts of recycled incomprehensible nonsense? The pictures are cool, but  enough already.
Click to expand...


"...yes Kane, isn't that just the trouble with watching these b-moves to popcorn now,  it gets kind of habitual doesn't it just..." observed the goblin still welcoming him back once more though, adding "...indeed yes, the wager continues, where if I fail, well what of it then, I'll leave and your forum will be as it was before, same thing goes if the thread is locked then, but for the moment I'm editing my posts in the creative writing section of this forum to the pleasure of your good company it seems, yes I'll explain if you ever ask over your barbs...", ah, but didn't everyone know that goblins were not to trusted now


----------



## luvs

Kane said:


> I hate to even click on this thread ... it just ups the hit count and encourages the silly goblin. If he/she thinks people are even reading this drivel, he/she is sadly mistaken. He/she is just talking to himself/herself and wasting the zither. Over three hundred posts of recycled incomprehensible nonsense? The pictures are cool, but enough already.


spoken so well- TY, kane. i scroll over 99% of their incessant babbling.


----------



## fleamailman

luvs said:


> Kane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to even click on this thread ... it just ups  the hit count and encourages the silly goblin. If he/she thinks people  are even reading this drivel, he/she is sadly mistaken. He/she is just  talking to himself/herself and wasting the zither. Over three hundred  posts of recycled incomprehensible nonsense? The pictures are cool, but  enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> spoken so well- TY, kane. i scroll over 99% of their incessant babbling.
Click to expand...


and with those words of sound encouragement still ringing in his ears somewhat the goblin just went back to his editing once more admitting that if it were ever easy now it wouldn't really be worth all the effort here, exclaiming "...humans, your non reading of these posts has been most appreciated by one such as I, where if you would only care to non read my posts further please feel free to join the queue who I guess only look at the picture instead...", and all the while outside the rain fell down to the wet street only to flow gently into the drains as if reminding the goblin still looking on to get on with his posting now lest the forget the whole point of the practice, which was never the end result was it, no not where one was anonymous, no it was the inner result all along wasn't it


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, "swot the bot" time



> Oh, and remind me again, why does Mr Fleaface talk like this? Is he challenged or trying to be someone else?


"...simple..." replied the goblin, explaining "...just open up any book that is classified as "fiction" and see how it is written then, often in third person perhaps, but always with some narration...", so perhaps it has been this that had peaked the goblin curiosity here to see and feel how those writers wrote by stepping into their shoes, and in copying them had learned a lot more than if he had just written normally, in fact, the goblin, on reading the question above, somehow agreed with that famous quote then that i_n life, there are no stupid questions_ but then added "...but if that really is the case here, could it be then that it's person who asks those questions, rather than those question themselves, that is the one who is stupid between them..."





79


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...so now..." the goblin started, by asking "...do you ever people-watch then, I mean if you write then suppose that one has no choice about it, just one sketches the people around one without their knowing it of course, that's how one gets an eye for detail, a tool in the trade so to speak...", yet the night was drowning the goblin in other thoughts at this point, while outside, the darkness had simply merged with the silence and the cold to form an eerie observing night, but the goblin's ghosts where not out there in the night, no they always chose this time to appear to him from nowhere, the short time before sleep that is, images of his past then, sighing "...an inquest of sorts, or an autopsy between us still, where nothing is really ever changed by it, just they haunt on in their passing before the land of nod overtakes them and takes over..."





79 353 		2755


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, helping a new site



> I would like this site to become a place where everyone can talk about anything topic related. It would be a community that anyone could come and join in on discussions and get advice. Ultimately, I just want people to have a good time, and have a place for them to come and do it at.



"...well, I think you have to turn that on its head a bit..." replied the goblin, continuing "...that's because times have changed and most members are admins in their own right, even if they're still clinging to the idea that other people will turn up, but real admins don't do their forums solely for other members at all, they do their forum for themselves as a storeroom, or reference book, snap book even, simply you have to create yourself on this forum, forgetting members that is, then if they turn up it's a plus for your forum but remember, there are more and more forums chasing less and less members now...", just the goblin was a longstanding member of many forums, though nothing relating to this topic here, and he had been saddened by the number of admin who had given up through lack on interest from other members, adding "...so what can you store here I wonder, simply collect together everything you like as that way other members might relate if they come but even if not you'll still have a forum worth keeping..." 





80


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...I forget that I'm often dealings with hot headed younger people in forumland, whereas with older posters the blood does rush to the head so quickly, simply one's online persona is accepted by someone older if only because behind this guise one can be more honest, so perhaps the older one gets the more one is acting anyway, acting out from one's dailylife mask then, something needed because there is no actual independence in dailylife, none, why, because _once one has bought into society's bidding that society then owns one outright_, yet behind one's mask there is always some secrecy, or at least a gap between that which one shows on the outside and that which one thinks and feels on the inside...", simply the goblin was pointing out that the persona was the personification of the alter-ego behind it, a virtual mask in other words, whereas in dailylife one wore a real mask but still a mask all the same





79


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, another "introduction" thread

"...hi..." said the goblin, friendly as ever, continuing "...there's really nothing much to say about me I suppose, married, two children, etc., but then it gets a bit more complicated doesn't it, I mean yes I could go on explaining yet more of those external details here, which you would then rightly dismiss as merely superficial, demeaning, and most certainly cheap of me, whereas as to who I really am, who I am inside I mean, is something I can't even begin to explain here, other than by saying that it's merely none of those external superficialities then, for how else can one start to explain one's alter-ego now..."





79 356         2777


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the goblin doing a welcome, written in winter

"...why thank you my good human, if I may so bold as to call you one that is..." replied the goblin once more, while outside, the snow storm had subsided enough to let the minions of the moneygod continue their endless endeavors in this his beloved city of affluence "Geneva & co", and well, into this then, dressed like a rather oldish teletubby, armed with his laptop and under the influence of caffeine, the lone goblin readied himself, without much relish mind you, for yet another tromp to the bank, read withdrawals here, the post office, read pay one tithes then, and the bistro, read lick wounds and drown sorrows in more coffee, so he hits on singing "...we're off to see the blizzard, the wonderful blizzard that was, that was, that was because, tralala...",  exits, only to take one foot outside the door and is simply buried in snow, where  now surfacing some distance further down the street, well at his usual bistro no less, remarks to himself aloud "...naah, never mind your silly "secret of fire" humans, just tell me how one remains sane in all this dailylife, I will let you live if you do..."





79


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a reply to a PM 



> "yes i cant control my laughter.." added xxxxx


"....nor me, I can't my writing habit I suppose..." replied the goblin laughing too, adding "...and yet when all is said and done, all this only has to please one person, the one who has to then live with what one has written...", outside though, in the morning darkness the busily falling snow bore little resemblance to anything that those prophets of global warming had predicted, while inside the kitchen too, the _ever so at his desk_ goblin felt rather envious of the other members of his family who could indulge in morning slumbers, so the goblin simply set upon replying to each notification again, "...ah yes, very interesting indeed _the curse of the aging goblin_ no less..." went the voice of the family anthropologist in the background, adding "...you just need to get a life goblin, to get out and about a bit more, to see the world I mean, live, and for peats sake do stop replying to each and every notification...", while the anthropologist ticked off his little boxes as if contradicting himself by his constant revision of his observations, so the goblin looked back, saying "...nah, no time to relax now, if I don't fight this old age today I'll just be old in no time..." and then the goblin lightened off a bit by saying "...well at least, I won't compromise myself to this forumland, for if somewhere doesn't work out for me, I'll just move on politely, after all there must be more forums on forumland than those snow flakes falling outside...", and with that, the goblin then understood once more why he had to live with whatever he had only half written out here, all needed editing still, yet the sky still snowed away as if nothing was ever changed by what the goblin wrote, and of course indeed nothing was changed by it, instead everything was merely measured within him by those writings then, rather like someone walking across that falling snow leaving written footprints in their wake, his writing journey in passing then





79


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the goblin sympathizing somewhat



> The touch screen on my phone has spontaneously cracked, it's dead!!!



the goblin just wished here express his heartfelt sympathy over the loss the telephone there, who, when it had been working, had always been a happy telephone, joyous and friendly to everyone, adding "...but know this then, that however bad this loss is for us now, and yes, this telephone will be sorely missed by both friends and telephones alike, it has after all gone to a better place from here and is at peace now, so join me please, let us hold our breaths in silence and contemplation for this short moment for the loss of xxxxx's telephone now, thank you..." 





79


----------



## luvs

can you not behave.


----------



## fleamailman

helen of troy said:


> can you not behave.



"...well I do do my best to behave here..." ventured the goblin resting his chin upon his hand thinking it over now before suddenly continuing "...in that none of my posts show any malice intentionally, only that I behave in such a manner that is befitting to my nature I suppose, though enough about me here, so how about you now, how do you see your posts luvs if I may ask then, I mean I saw that you have a talent that could get you a readership even if you lack focus and probably don't see the need for it, such a pity when one only lives once now, no they won't read books by looks of things, so just what are they reading mostly plus how does one square this circle then is all I'm pointing out here perhaps...", at which point the goblin looked over the text to feel for its picture just like he went over the text to test its fluidity, smiling "...a sense of audience and a feeling of deadline too, what more could any one goblin want with his coffee in the bistro this morning..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "what are you thinking" thread

the goblin was thinking upon this growing debt again that was now overtaking the system thus turning most people into fighters out for their own survival rather than their becoming family units, that _job trust_ in light of this upside-down demographic pyramid had became something increasingly discredited, "...somewhat understandable though, where people live longer having fewer children, for the resulting demographic equation is obvious..." ventured the goblin continuing "...and yet most people still want things as they were before, as do the money markets too, propped up by ourdearmedia where they place such faith in _green shoots_, and _turnarounds_ but the demographic equation just laughs at them still as the fundamentals go unchecked in their continued downturn...", strangely, in writing this post the goblin had suddenly remembered an observation he had made almost thirty years ago, recounting "...it was a simple conjecture on my part in my youth, that *in a communist counties finances were their undoing, whereas in a capitalist countries demographics were*, and yet, at that time, I was only somewhat sure about the former, but sadly now I live in an age where the latter has become self-apparent too, just ours is to witness I suppose..."





80


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> How do you have so much time to make so many long posts?


"...simple..." replied the goblin, continuing "...one soon learns that most things in this life are either mere distractions or obligations, I mean in the end all that one actually has of oneself are one's thoughts and feelings, where one's health, one's wealth, one's family and friends are not promised to one at all,  only that *this life is merely an assumption of certainty* is it not, but this fact really sinks in through the pain of losing someone quite unexpectedly, then one realizes the truth that nobody actually has any more life than anyone else, meaning it's time to put everything into one's posts while one still has that time to do so, for this life is not twice where the cutoff point is simply whenever..."





80


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, goblin doing "swot the bot" again



> Please admin can this thread be removed to the padded cell forum, where the previous poster will be given a nice back to front coat and and a lovely hot cup of sedatives. And he can mumble on quietly to himself, without disturbing the other residents.


"...hello, this is an automated reply, thank you for posting to goblin's fabulous edit thread here ..." went the cordial voice of goblin's fully automated _reply to spam_ machine, continuing "...unfortunately, the goblin whom you are seeking is not able to come to the thread at the point though if you would to leave yet another spam, please leave it after the "off my planet mortal MYAHAHAHAHAHAHA" signal, thank you..."





80


----------



## mtntopper

> *this life is merely an assumption of certainty*



This life is merely an assumption of *uncertainty*? 

Quality time is not all forums and post quantity as that will only last for those that read forums and partake in forumland for a period of time. 

I read but often just ignore and soon forget what does not have meaning. I do find some value in some of your posts as I can see you put a lot of thought and personal feelings into your writings which are often misunderstood by many. Your expressions of inner thought via the goblin is the way you are able to hide your thoughts, feelings and identity from others.


----------



## fleamailman

mtntopper said:


> "...only that *this life is merely an assumption of certainty* is it not..." voiced the goblin
> 
> 
> 
> This life is merely an assumption of *uncertainty*? Quality time is not all forums and post quantity as that will only lasts for those that read forums and partake in forumland for a period of time. I read but often just ignore and soon forget what does not have meaning. I do find some value in some of your posts as I can see you put a lot of thought and personal feelings into your writings which are often misunderstood by many. Your expressions of inner thought via the goblin is the way you are able to hide your thoughts, feelings and identity from others.
Click to expand...


(the goblin's mind was on fire now, while smiling euphorically to the words "...writers write, readers read, but us livewriters..., guess we're cheats in our way for we feed to be fed here, much like you have done now, kane's raccoon post was near to the mark then...", in fact, thinking back now the goblin had thought death was the only certainty really where life was ever that uncertainty here, yet since no one could live like there was no tomorrow they simply assumed that that tomorrow would be a continuation of today then, just that they fitted so well into their dailylives that they thought it as their all, till either the noticed the truth for themselves or had the wild card dealt to them thus waking them up, still smiling "...feel free to post here whenever the need or mood takes now, keep me company still, for the night is young as they say...", where yes the goblin was young in the night still for he didn't much like the light of day anymore)

repost from the goblin's blog

"...something stronger than now remains,..." and with this bland belief the goblin faced the life to come, somehow the goblin could not believe that all this had no point, the nursing home, his mother's dementia and the ebbing of the tiem remaining, all this should at least mean more than just "now", perhaps the goblin should have said "...something stronger than me remains..." but it was hard for the goblin to imagine a future without a "me" or a "now", in other people perhaps but not about himself, his vanity invented loopholes that his reason couldn't accept, just goblins it seemed were no different from the rest of us

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4gXqWY1NzI


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "what are you thinking" thread

well, for one example then, the goblin was now thinking of the government's pension system and equating it to that illegal _pilot game_ again, where the newer members simply paid in their dues to the older ones there, and seeing that, like that game then, it was only really sustainable as long as new members kept joining in, though eventually though the pyramid would collapse if and where the receivers grew to outnumber payers as in the case of an ageing populations of most nation states, so the question for the goblin now was simply one of how to word his thoughts a in a way that was both amusing and clear, saying "...in fact, no idea is actually new in itself, nor is it really one's own idea neither, as ideas are just inanimate concepts that anyone can hit upon with a bit of thought..." he paused, looking over what he had said, and then continued "...no only that, in wording out any idea in my own way the idea becomes both me and mine to me, doesn't it...", just it was as if the goblin followed the path of his thoughts with his pen now, and, regardless of what he actually wrote, where it only returned him ever to his _the journey to self_ each time





80


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin always appreciated this forum then, saying "...just I need to be near people where I am not fighting at this point but I'll go back into the fray there later...", simply today too, the goblin had got himself banned again, explaining ",...sometimes the temptation to play "swot the bot" upon landing somewhere is just too great, sometimes it's just what I am that's not accepted...", in fact, the goblin was never rude, and helped anyone who wished to write to do so, only that it was his _journey to self_ here where somehow  it seemed to be paved with felled bots by now, saying "...oh and the shame of it all, where I am so gentle by nature promise MAHAHAHA..."





80 368         2863


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> me i am going to be cremated, like patrick swayze and paul newman,and i told my hubby i want my ashes
> sprinkled out to sea with lots of rose petals



the goblin knew that as a persona he himself could never die as such, saying "...guess one day I will have to sprinkle the old fart's ashes somewhere too, where by then these posts will be as those rose petals you mention there perhaps..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> My comment was about untimely death, as the last year ended with that and sadly the new one began with that too. Which gave me cause to remember other untimely deaths, of lives cut short.............



the goblin just repeated "...funny, how often it turns into some a trade-off then, simply of some newfound sad awareness replacing one's previous hazy happiness here, and how one wishes that the death hadn't come too, and feels somehow cheated in this exchange then, only that it has happened now and that one is so awake by it too, so aware then, simply reminded perhaps that this life owes one nothing, ah no it never did owed one anything at all did it..."





80


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

what a beautiful place forumland is turning out to be, felt the goblin, who was dealing with so many consecutive threads at once now, saying "...well this is exactly why my dailylife is a thief, and why one's _journey to self_ here is no game at all, no, other people's deaths should make one reappraise one's priorities a bit, and yet, time and again, one delays that appraisal for those more pressing matters of dailylife because one's dailylife continues around one in distraction, what of it, well I hope that in _posting_, which is facing this slot here, grows an awareness in all of us that *everything is a mere assumption of certainty*, that life is ever momentary owing us nothing...", in fact, gnostics didn't pray, nor would the goblin for that reason, but his mind was focused on the big picture still and he wouldn't let it pass without looking upon the importance of it, saying "...both _birth_ and _death_ are two very thin moments are they not, reminding one that something wonderful is ever close at hand, no, nothing to actually believe in, yet everything to know about, surely one's _journey to self_ is not some set religion, it's just a evident result from feeding the slot like this, that of facing oneself in posts and of seeing what comes out of it, just a journey then...", "...wait, they'll suspect you're mad now goblin..." went those voices in the background once more, "...and as if they didn't know that much already then..." replied the goblin, adding "...but at least now they'll know why I continue this journey in my madness..."





81


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a writer's site

"...ah now..." started the goblin, continuing "...wouldn't it be more true to say that for every one person who opens an ebook these days, simply hundreds more are just turning up upon this internet in some form or other, so much so that even some of the best authors have dumped their publishers for going directly with amazon, why, because you have to ask yourself where your readers will be...", no, the goblin wasn't saying that books were in any way dead nor dying, the goblin was not arguing that the internet would entirely kill off the books in the way that television had mostly killed off the radio, but what was so evident to him was that the internet was turning book reading into a _residual market share_, so the goblin continued "...simply the standard writing ways as we know them are becoming something residual now, where if that is so, here is your chance to get into livewriting then, and no, there are no set rules about how one writes in one's posts upon forumland here, with no gurus to help you neither, instead there is only _you figuring out what works for yourself_, but then again isn't that just a wonderful freedom too, for here we are all equal where if you're interesting enough, people will flock to read you, and forgive whatever writing style you choose, whereas if not, you might write as correctly as you wish but still your hitcount, something that doubles up as your readership here, will be as minimal as your posts deserve...", in fact, anyone reading this post stood upon the threshold of their writing in posts too, no nothing came between them and this forumland here, it just took determination then





81 372http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2899


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin liked everyone here, saying "...you are what you post where actually there is nothing stopping those others too, from posting something really interesting that is, only that there is this undercurrent across forumland out there of _oh well, since everyone else posts like a moron, then I too, must post like a moron now_", simply that was MTV's tactic all along, as in _oh please do accept me, because I'm just another moron like the rest of you are_...", in fact, that's how fashions become cliques that reject those who don't buy into them then, "...and today folks this _moron fashion_ is predominant on forumland is it not..." mentioned the goblin seeing it for what it was where he for one was not going to buy into it, no, he would post for himself and be damned for it too





81


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the goblin summing up a livewriter in his view

"...what you see here..." the goblin started then continued "...is simply one's persona made up of four components, their being one's "username" "avatar" "writing style" and "content"...", yet the goblin suspected that it was all too complicated to explain in one post, only that livewriters tended to keep everything as uniform as possible across forumland, perhaps as a self marketing ploy but more likely just as way to keep things simple in their reposting habit, so the goblin opened up a bit, explaining "...well, the username has to be uncommon enough for it to turn up one's other threads when googled as mine does, though not too difficult for someone not to remember it, the avatar, in my case a penguin, expresses both my current linux os with its anonymity here, where this writing of writing in third person simply forces the writer to choose a mask, a goblin in this case, which lastly leaves content where the content is the most crucial part of all the components, for without it everything else becomes meaningless...",  oh and yes, the goblin had been right, for he hadn't explained the half of it, which didn't really matter because normal people ever read this far neither





81


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the goblin editing posts on what he thought was a dead forum



> Freaking weirdo.


"...well I never, if it isn't xxxxx returned here then..." went the happy goblin surprised by this chance encounter now, but then adding "...and to what do we owe the pleasure of this courtesy call back to here I wonder...", where the goblin for his part only needed resting places to revamp his posts each time, feeling that that here too was somewhere perfectly secluded yet not so it seems, saying "...yes funny creatures humans, they always see things in such simple terms of forum membership, whereas I have seen literary hundreds of forums come and go in my time, so to me I'm alone storing these posts upon places that I can both _create edit show _and _store_ them...", which was all true enough, plus the goblin took note other people's comments too if any, just that their company never changed that equation here, that of "the number of posts that one wishes to air/edit/backup is ever set against _the duration of time remaining_", smiling "...I mean, don't you ever notice yourself in all this posting, and how it's as much your equation now as it is mine then...",  just the individual was measured against the time remaining


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin didn't drink, or more truthfully he had shared a glass of white wine occasionally, feeling too, that his brain needed saving for the future, a flawed logic he suspected since it somewhat depended upon an assumption of a tomorrow that might not be, yet most people did die with much of their potential left unused and with their money still in the bank, saying "...yes, I am poor though not because of what I actually possess, more because I don't know how long I'll need it now, so one carries this responsibility for one's future by holding back and saving on..." and the longer the goblin anticipated his life to be simply the poorer one became by it, somehow that line _old young is old long_ just seemed apt here, saying "...no only in my childhood did I ever live for today, so the me now is one that lives projected into the future, ah but at least that's better than the me who lives in the past I suppose..."





81


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, chatting with another livewriter at homebase



> Looks like you are contagious Flea, as I have had my first "Locked Thread" this evening



"...well there are more forum/venues on forumland than there are stars in the night's sky, so let them see somewhere else what they missed out upon..." replied the goblin in a comforting tone adding "...and besides too, forums are like gigs where one doesn't know how it'll turn out till one lands upon the thread/stage itself, but that's the challenge xxxxx, and the reward too, like when one finally steals the show as you have done elsewhere already...", but a livewriter simply journeyed across forumland not being tied down by anywhere upon it, adding "...me, I'm doing about ten landings this week, some are promising, most seem dead losses though, but it's all practice though as I am trying to correct my two weaknesses now, first that of my playing "swot the bot" even if those prats deserve it end even if some of my best putdowns originate from it, and that other problem of going too fast in a wish to air/edit/backup my posts, something like causing indigestion due to their being fed too quickly then...", anyway the goblin simply knew that most admins were territorial by nature and quite authoritarian in practice, so their "double posting" rules with those other little oddities had to be allowed for until it was clear that the asking price was too much to remain, where then alone one moved on without the slightest regret whatsoever, whereupon the goblin explained "...yes, their locking your threads, deleting your posts, and booting you out too, are all their prerogative there, yet your responsibility is not towards those transient forums anyway, no it's towards the integrity of your posts while those posts are you by them then, ah but having pointed this much out, you'll still need those forum/venues to perform on, thus land as we do and become livewriters by it..."





81


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the trolls again "swot the bot" time



> Are you telling us to get out of your thread................? I feel discouraged.


"...not at all..." replied the goblin, who in the end somehow realized that he was actually teaching the trolls how to write, yet where not there were those pictures and smileys that they could post instead, adding "...more popcorn bots, so now would you like me to be your mentor or tormentor here, either way then, don't we both know that there can only be one goblin at the end of this..."





82


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Wouldn't it be better to commit them to paper, or some more permanent or enduring medium?



"...ah now first off nothing is ever safe whichever way it is stored, moreover a drawer has no response, and as long as it is posted over many forums eventually one will come across a reply that makes me think, much like yours has, though thinking alone is never enough for me, no it has to be actually made into a post to get that thought right with a picture to convey its image too, and then both text and picture are reposted to air/edit/backup it across forumland..." mentioned the goblin who, much like calling over some giant forumland forest, has perfected his own call then while listening out for the calls of others here, adding "...well yes, from the outset the forest perfects the calls of those creatures who would call across its canopy, yes, but the forest also grows the nature of those creatures too, so much so that forumland simply changes those who would remain here into those personas you now recognize by their being much as you read then, for what you write writes you back..."





82


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, advising an admin about how to the rounds 

the goblin too was an old hand at this, saying "...to be honest I don't really see it as _the forum_ and _the admin_ at two things apart anymore, more like *the admin becomes the forum's mask when visiting*...", though the next bit seemed hard to explain, so thinking upon it the goblin ventured "....imagine yourself as a performer then, this thread being your stage, and this forum as your venue too, in other words "you are playing once more on this stage here on this forum", well imagine too, if one built up such as admin-persona that the moment that one landed somewhere, the members there would then associate you with your forum again, almost as if that "that forum being here by your being here" where your persona plays the part of your ambassador doubling up for your advertisement too, just something recognized by the others without undue advertise as both you and your forum together...", so the goblin had boiled persona down to "username", "avatar", "writing style" and "content", where each of those components he kept uniform throughout for the widest possible recognition here, simply they're being the same each time and everywhere too, "...yes _self marketing_ perhaps, or a leaf from mcdonalds methods book even, but remember too, that none of this makes any sense without coming up with that content to go with it all, thus "content" is crucial here, but content should be matched by association, one's other talents then, for one plays a mixture of both ambassador and visiting act by it..."





81


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the troll's forum their "last post" thread



> Psssst xxxxx get out of this thread, we aint allowed in here .............


"...no silly, of course you're allowed in here as we do need very light relief from time to time, besides, I'm still thinking over and appreciating that other deep posts now..." said the goblin, suspecting that his reply to that would have to be in the morning then, concluding "...and so, without further ado now, I leave this thread in the more incapable hands of lesser mortals, with this signboard here that reads _warning, the views expressed during this interval of my absence might be are those of trolls, and as such, do not necessarily constitute the views of this forum whose views in all probability are even worse, thank you_..."





82


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> in that, the art reflects the temporary natures of our own existence. So I concede, the same may apply to your own endeavors.


“...well then...” started the goblin again, having thought it over now, continuing “...the great thing about being anonymous here, is that these posts, by that default then, belong to forumland now, so whatever happens to them really isn't my concern anymore, where instead only their creation concerns me still...”, the goblin was simply explaining that, at best, he would become a known unknown, but that, at the very least then, it would have been an adventure by it





82 382http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		2980


----------



## fleamailman

("...yay 3000hits, suppose I am what I am then..." went the goblin grateful to everyone though)

repost from elsewhere

being anonymous the goblin wasn't sure if it was _social networking_ as such, but he posted across dozens of forums daily, saying "...well, for me at least, facebook seems a writer's nightmare, something like "hi, my name is adolf, oh, and guess what, I hang out at walmats too, eat at mcdonalds where I do my internet, here's my photo, all my dumb details, the films I like, my PSP3 games then, oh, and take at look at this, my heavy metal tattoo on my bum, and my signed poster of bing crosby himself, aren't I amazing, oh please do accept me as I have enough superficial paraphernalia or whatever for you to like me now"...", where perhaps the first thing a writer should actually be, is free from all that crap, just honest to himself each time..." simply the goblin was saying, that whenever he had grown close to someone on forumland, it had been solely on the merit of their words alone, for what else of them was really here now, they were, until they appeared in real life that is, just as anonymous as the goblin was, quite unable to prove anything about themselves then





83


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...ah yes, that problem of one's being some finite self upon this infinite we know as forumland here..." voiced the goblin alone with his thoughts this gray sunday morning, continuing "...so perhaps a livewriter writes for himself alone with the integrity of the works being foremost in his mind, accepting that it can't be everywhere and that everywhere won't accept him neither, something good in itself since forumland offers both a wide choice of forum/venues to begin with and frees one from undue concern over the outcome, in short, the posts are submitted to the forum much in the manner as a writer would submit his work to an editor, yet only a fool would rely solely upon that forum alone, for how else could one become known across forumland, how else could one get a fair range of appraisals, how else can one edit and revamp one's posts repeatedly, and how else can one safeguard against their loss too, without being across as many forums as possible..." continuing "...thus by what I've said now here becomes yet another venue of one's many venues to air/edit/backup one posts across forumland, yet the venue gains the content of it too, win/win then...", in fact, the goblin was now on some of the most unlikeliest forums/venues  going for exactly that very reason then, smiling "...no I get turfed out some places while other places close down of their own accord, not that that really matters for always I continue posting elsewhere again since one only lives once I guess and there's nowhere else to to..."





82


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 



> why bother



"...ah now I can relate, as you humans do often try to get by by not even trying I suppose, and thus feeling able to avoid any commitment to those big questions, but somehow perhaps their individuality too bars them from letting so easily and just becoming as superficial as everyone else seems, a doubt that they are somehow deeper, and perhaps it's from this inner depth and resulting dissatisfaction that one's _journey to self_ starts in earnest then..." ventured the goblin whose _journey to self_ was in his writing then, explaining "...that's all, where what I do in no big deal really, just that it's the only deal going though, unless one wants to give up and get by without even trying..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> It's late ...insomnia has hit (darn menopause)....and time for bed. Tried to find something witty and interesting to say...but only have Miranda Lambert's "Dead Flowers" rolling around in my head.... Ohhh...it rhymes!



the goblin sympathized, and felt it only fair to explain something, saying "...at childbirth women are mommyfied, at menopause matronized, and at death deified perhaps...", in fact, the goblin loved women always, but was only too happy that his wife had had become a matron now, noting that before that it was rather like being married to some moon phased schizophrenic, with her ever so politely saying "...sorry darling I just feel my _once a month_ is coming on..." and somewhere in the depths of the goblin's mind is a flight attendant is scrambling over her microphone "..your attention please, we seem to be heading into a slight patch of turbulence, we've run out of fuel and I think I saw bits of the engine falling off too, but please just return to your seat and carefully fasten you safety belt and pretend you haven't noticed, oh but l if we do crash at least you had her warning if it helps goblin..." 





83


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Double postmuch?



the goblin always liked xxxxx thinking he was one, if not the only one, smart on that other forum, in fact, the goblin always backed up his stuff elsewhere, for even here too was in part a backup of some other places now, so the goblin spelled it out again, explaining "...you see, cross posting, which agreed does look like "double posting" or even "multi posting" here, stops both censorship and dataloss in their tracks, I mean imagine if I made a post that I didn't want to lose on a forum, then imagine too, what would happen if that forum unexpectedly folded, or more likely booted me out, game up, the post is lost, whereas this way, I don't worry at all, as I have a copy for myself that others can always see elsewhere..." simply, the goblin was saying that if one cared for one's posts then perhaps it better to repost them within some air/edit/backup criteria, concluding , "...oh yes, forumland airs your works for sure but it shouldn't ever be trusted to keep them for you, where forums like individual trees in a forest, sprout up and topple with annoying repetition...", somehow the goblin felt that xxxxx was joining up the dots of this plot then





83


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> nice pic, pinches it


"...take that which you want as all that I have is everyone's..." replied the goblin, who in his turn had pinched it from somewhere else, saying  "...ah but such is the bounty of our forays into forumland yonder is it not...", which admittedly was easier than his facing that other question of "so ok then, which forum has banned me today", "...ah, but one only loses when one gives up..." replied the goblin, adding "...so each post is a win of sorts, whereas to keep on posting across forumland till one's very last is a triumph indeed..." in fact, the goblin often wondered if he wasn't posting more for the pleasure of his ghosts in his head than for any potential reader on the forums around him now, concluding "...well yes, those readers are ok I suppose, but just like the forums too, they do come and go somewhat, whereas my ghosts, well let's just say that their apparitions can be relied upon to haunt me still..." 





83 388http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3058


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I will always be 'going through the motions', but 'holding back' a little, because my heart is not in it.



the goblin too, didn't know whether to put down to his ongoing age or to his writing perhaps, but he was growing ever more detached from his dailylife in his sentiments at least, saying "...funny, but maybe all this writing in third person has turned me into a third person by it, as in the difference between me and my surroundings...", where the goblin often joked that his motto was actually *anonymous on the internet, invisible in dailylife*, yet how piteously evident it had all become by now, even if it did seem the price of one's _freedom of expression_ here, for how could one ever be both honest and known, saying "...no, it's one or the other now..."





83


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, upon receiving the ashes of his mother

"...you do understand this situation all too well then goblin..." mentioned the slot now, in fact, the goblin seemed to be experiencing two worlds at this point, one being that of his direct family in geneva where he was ever directly responsible, and of the other of his role as son of his parents in this dartmoor village, where he wasn't directly responsible it seemed, only effected by them, replying "...yes slot, somehow this house, with its wind and rain, has an all too distinct sound to it, the birds outside call differently here, the water tastes different, perhaps too, even the hardness of the bed then, all this then, contributes to a feeling of a distinct different world around this old house's orbit perhaps, but you know me just too well by now, for when dad passes on, after that moment I will never return to spoil these childhood memories here, nor will I want to know how it has changed afterwards, just I bury my past within me don't I, naah none of that facebook cheapness here, and so, dad, in asking me to sprinkle mum's ashes into the sea at felixstowe ferry, as is our way of doing these things, has asked me to break my other childhood ghost that I've not set eyes upon in thirty years, replacing it with its new ghost then...", where somehow the goblin just was reminded here of those native americans who, at some event of great importance, broke a small bronze figurine to mark the moment, and perhaps too all rooted in human sacrifice then, something as both understandable and yet illogical too, saying  "...anyway slot, yes I will sprinkle her ashes there then, for this ritual is mine now and mine alone, and as such, just for once then, it doesn't need to be done "right" at all, for no, something as deep as this really needs to be done ever so "felt" instead..."





85


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "Obama Surrendering Internet to Foreign Powers" thread

"...just I fear that the people of the united states will not be in position to stand up for themselves here, since one need look no further that the how the real power had been taken from the people at this point by the corporations, where politicians land great jobs after implementing policies detrimental to the health and safety of US citizens, and where environmental issues too for the sake of corporate america again, fly in face of the wishes of its people each time..." mentioned the goblin, who thought the UN was more like the wizard of oz, yes, but who also knew full well, that little mr jo average has almost no say in american politics today, adding "...simply if corporate america takes over its internet as you say you wish, don't expect it to remain free of cost, for even now they are lobbying for just that, sorry I love america where we know that the politicians control well the hearts and minds of its people now, yet we are not so naive as to not know who controls the hearts and minds of those politicians, for well they might retire from politics then, but where to I wonder, if not straight into the awaiting arms of corporate america once more..."





85


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Why did you choose a goblin to represent you as your online self?



and with a quick click upon the link here the goblin returned once more far away from his lunchtime bistro, after all his escape from the cold winter's reality of his dailylife merited it he felt, where no, geneva offered both security and comfort, but it couldn't actually offer the goblin any adventure, "...well now, if there's no adventure in being this human in dailylife, then there's even less in being an old fart upon forumland..." uttered the goblin hoping that it explained why he took on this persona here, a mask then, knowing too that it only works in literature where the author believes it too, so the mask had to be perminant to be credible, and yet, the goblin also saw that most people would think along those lines of some mythical creature out of some fantasy world by c s lewis or tolkien, whereas if they googled _fleamailman_, they would soon note the goblin was someone who played with computers bits, and with that the goblin's mind went back to the cave some years before where he had worked as a computer repairman, smiling "...yes I was a real computer goblin before I became a mask like this, so it's an easy persona to portray since it's partly based on a truth too, while partly I also play upon most people's misunderstanding...", where looking over his coffee the goblin appreciated what an incredibly deep rewarding and even stupid adventure this livewriting was turning out to be





85


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 



> Never fear...I do mostly write for myself until something catches my fancy and I let my thoughts fly! Ha ha ha...But I have a question? Tell me more of this 'repost from elsewhere' I think I understand but sometimes my brain is so full I am sure it quite eludes me? Could you explain it some more? Please?


"...it's simple, I'm across thirty maybe forty edit threads of one type or another..." replied the goblin sifting his words somewhat, then continuing, "...so most of what you see here is form somewhere else where I'm editing in their reposting, no shame in that, and you can do the same and keep me company if you like, whereas you I imagine, probably have a whole bunch of stuff in various places and in various formats, which you could amass together here, doing what is would be your first posting then...", the goblin likened it perhaps to first editions of books where second editions became reposting perhaps, smiling "...your first edition then, later you'll have a fine body of works for more readers across forumland than you would have reached in either that bookworld or that blogworld, but more importantly you'll have developed your style too, for example this is how I tackle poems then, the title in the poems goes directly above the work in bold without a blanc spaceline, where the author's name goes 1 blanc spaceline below the poem and 1 blanc spaceline above the picture, meaning that when you finally repost those poems across forumland you'll receive feedback, or just be able to store them in a neater order now, where you'll correct any bugs in the process, so that is why a livewriter reposts, where a poster just posts once each time, so now you understand me more, which method do you think serves one better in the long run..."


*Ex-girlfriend*
If I had known what I know now
I would not have asked
nor grown somehow
into that person in your past
who remembers you still.

If I had better hidden what I hide today
I would not have shown you
nor given away
the me that remains out of view
that l have to kill.

If I could hate you like I hated then
I would not have come today
nor dashed again
these passions lovers pay
when all comes to nill.

-fleamailman-





85 393http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3093


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> 01/feb/10 dear son, your mother died at about 2.30 this morning. love, dad


and so the sword of damocles had finally fallen softly upon its near lifeless corps to end it all, and yes, the goblin had grieved bitterly once, though not here, not today then, not at this point of death, ah no, it had been three years before now, and even before she had had to enter merlin's cave, the goblin explained "...no, looking back now the bitterest moment was the shock, while passing up the garden path towards the village square again, of a sudden damming realization, that she was already gone, her mind that is..." the goblin paused, as if trying to relate it here, continuing "...anyway, a short while later one adjusts to it, shrugs it off, and is still different toward her, as physically she is still there of course, yet as dead too, just someone else even...", but the goblin didn't know how to explain it further, so he once more rested his jaw on the cupped hand of his forearm placed like a greek pillar on the wooden table and waited thoughtfully until inadvertently his tongue felt into the giant hole of a molar whose root had died some while back now, saying "...ah yes, something like this molar then I suppose, funny until today I somehow couldn't choose her ghost to recall her by, but from today then, she's my mother again, whole as I always knew her..." 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzcBGrxgWgc





85


----------



## fleamailman

repost form elsewhere



> is there a place one belongs



"...no, there is only ever this forumland here, so wherever one goes it just remains *oneself on forumland somewhere* for the forums in themselves have no separate existence, perhaps they are the abode of the personas upon them then, yet they shoot up and fold like so many trees in a forest, they're the meeting places of those personas who nestle within their branches, so whether it's this forum here or some other forum then, or wherever for that matter, the forum just is there, and instead one must look to one's own persona and the security of one's posts too upon it's of value to you..." ventured the goblin, trying to bridge his feelings now, adding "...so why do most adults hide behind a persona like this, where most youths display all their personal details in full view, could it be that *the less one is known the more honest with oneself one can be*, so perhaps too, it boils down to a choice between one's being honest to one's interior or just being that facebook exterior each time, adding "...so in reply to your _is there a place one belongs_ question, I guess my alter ego that is represented by my persona belongs to this forumland then, where often here is more _me to myself_ in truth than that mask I use in dailylife..."





85


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

“...just that the television is yet another direct _theft of time_ goblin, whereas cigarettes are only indirectly so...” mentioned the witchdoctor who always seemed to smile when explaining something, then continuing “...you see goblin, imagine you're spending one minute a day on something from the age of 20 right up till one is 60 years old, well more or less all one's working years then, well now goblin, do you know how much time that equates to here...” the witchdoctor broke into a soft slow laugh then continued “...just over ten days goblin, now imagine too, all those people who watch television for at least three hours a day then, where most people are watching television from the age of five too, and a lot more than three hours at a time I guess, so how much time goblin would you equate that to now goblin...”, the goblin just listened in, strangely he always liked the witchdoctor's logical ways, so the witchdoctor continued on, saying “...well now, that's at least four and a half years, simply one has lost that time to one's television then, or in commuting to work, or in whichever other habit one applies one's time to...”, “...yes but how could that possibly be worse than those cigarettes that kill you so horribly in a painful death, and at such a cost too...”, “...agreed there goblin, but we're not talking about one's health or one's wealth at this point, we're merely talking about time and _losing time at source_, in that those cigarettes shorten one's life in the end, but no, the television and those other habits too, steal your time the moment you actually partake in them, I mean imagine if you were run over by a bus at the age of sixty, well then what actual difference would have your smoking made to you, yet the time stolen at source is already lost and lost forever too, that's my point goblin..." 





85


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Sometimes I wonder if I'm a bad person... or does it make me a murderer because I think like one...?Am I insane?


"...no one can control their own thoughts, and the madness is in thinking that one somehow can, so no, the crime is only in the action, where your thoughts are your only freedom and yours alone, simply the "journey to self" rides on the back of a base animal here, part demon part angel but it's still you all the same..." mentioned the goblin, repeating "...oh no, in society one cannot have freedom, but within oneself one can hold on to one's secrets if one is strong enough to do so..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 

"...then I will share with you the little I know about ghosts..." replied the goblin "...though I will let you ask me what you wish to...", meanwhile somehow the bonfire in the garden must have still been burning, for that feint pungent smell, together with the slight twitching of the eyes in irritation, caused by it of course, continued even now, as the goblin looked alternatively down at the wooden table's surface and up at the screen in a slow pensive manner as the night progressed its way once more, "...the room of my childhood this, later the room of my guard duty through my mother's demise, and how I strained my ears to hear the rattling of the child-gate downstairs, knowing that it didn't stop she her really, only that it bought me enough time to halt her there, where I could then lead her to back to her bed, though that's dementia for you, just the balance goes so these stairs are out...", the goblin strained his ears now, and, bar from the steady hum of the computer, the night's silence was its norm of course, but even so, it didn't stop that feeling of "any minute now" within him at this point, so perhaps her ghost, in this room at least, if one could call it one as such, was not some apparition at all, but merely this sensation of constant guard-duty then, or perhaps just an imagined rattling of the child-gate below form moment to moment, that "any minute now" again and again and again





86 398http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3131


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin realized that if he didn't go to sleep, then no doubt sleep would just come to him instead, but that that urge to be that last poster on this "last post" thread here was ever constant, ever the norm then, yet it wasn't the taking of very last spot on the "last post" thread with meant anything, instead it was the actual understanding that it indeed might be one's very last post on that thread, and that if so, then "how one wins with what" should matter, the goblin knew what he wanted but know what to write then, saying "...how lame it would be just to write "I win" in place of winning this post with style then is my point I suppose..." and with that the goblin pressed the _post_ button with a lone finger, as if with his hands still clutching for it, yes it was never enough he felt to win without writing something truly worthy of his pen, for that it seemed was the constant that pushed him ever on, smiling "..._me by my pen_ then, and thus _by my pen me_ too, for that's all I ever am here, just me by my pen each moment..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, written on american election night

oh no, the goblin loved fantasy, saying "...those amazing stories are not to be forgotten, for they enriched my childhood, and fuel my imagination still, _the american dream_ was still wonderful was it not, even if it had been just that then, only a dream that is...", so the goblin saluted america once more, and waved and cheered as the political spectacle passed from state to state before his eyes like so many wondrous balloons in macy's thanksgiving parade, saying "...well, a dream is still better then no dream then, for reality would be bleak without one, so god bless america..." was all that he could muster in its passing


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the goblin reading another livewriter's posts

"...well if you ever wanted me to think deeply by your posts, full marks to your post then..." replied the goblin going back to reread it once more, returning to topic and then continuing "...where perhaps the fact that none of my credentials can be proven here gives me a great freedom to simply dump them even if someone else might want to become know by what they write, I just don't, it's personal choice I suppose...", in fact, goblin was thinking of just how honest he had been of late, concerning various aspects of his personal life, for example, his anonymity had meant that he could come to terms with his mother's demise openly across forumland here, his not grieving at it, even to the point where, when his father asked him "what hymns then", and not knowing many hymns, let alone catholic ones, the goblin had merely suggested _good king wenceslas_ for the cremation service, where even dad had to laugh at the thought, where in fact it was all humbug anyway, mum had been a devout atheist, albeit one indebted to the nuns for her beloved convent-school days, so much so that she then helped them one way or another throughout her life, the goblin explained "...oh yes, mum had, to all intents and purposes, been brought up as a good and true practicing catholic atheist...", but no, the point the goblin was making here was that the goblin was drawn to xxxxx's posts not by any of those writing credentials, but instead simply by what he read directly in her posts, so one could very different in outlook from someone else, even in one's beliefs too, and still help that person, smiling "...well isn't that just that humanity that you humans aspire to, guess mum was like that then, she reached over her differences to them, as I do now..."





87 401http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3155


----------



## Catavenger




----------



## fleamailman

(thanking the catadvenger for his token of encouragement the goblin got back into his posting stride in an effort not to disappoint, saying "...thank you my dear humans I am most humbled by your kind reception here, I like your forum immensely and will do my utmost to be a model goblin now...")

repost from elsewhere, someone whose parents filing for divorce here 



> I have always clung to what keeps me alive...but he has now decided i am worthless...Now I have decided I will not cling to life and let go...And decided to let go of living...And die....No use for me now....


"...ah but I'm a child of divorce then, as is one of my children too..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...so let the courts decide things here, yes but never close that door just because you are told to do so, instead you must find your own way here, just leave the door ajar, without expectation though, I know that it's both difficult and soul searching, but I also know from my own experience that the "you" that results from all this will be a deeper more appreciating person than someone who hadn't wrestled the angel here, and no, life's angels are not there to be nice, they're there to help one find oneself through wrestling them...", and besides that today the goblin had came back from his mother's funeral where amongst its sadness he still appreciated that one of the greatest blessing was simply understanding that she had fought till her end, dying in her turn as she had to though, yes, all in the right order too, the goblin then explained "...you see, it's so sad when someone dies unexpectedly out of turn, the pain just ripples across the whole family hurting everyone, not just parents, but brothers and sisters, family and friends too, and for the rest of their lives it seems, so keep that door ajar however much it hurts inside, life's angels are to be fought, one's pain is pain for sure but it opens the eyes to the suffering of others..."





87


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin too, often saw his memories like recurrent ghosts now, just everyday articles as containing associations, saying "...well yes by nature I'm highly subjective towards my dailylife here, for example, there's the spirit of a place, or an association of an object, both are as ghosts to me, something one experiences from it , oh yes, it's very real to me and very just like there each time, same thing when matching texts to pictures, where amongst the umpteen, one picture seems to jump out saying "me me me" here...", whereupon the goblin thought upon an example where, when passing through the graveyard in the village on his last visit to england after the loss of his mother, he suddenly felt like looking at his ancestor's grave, something he hadn't done before, nor knew why, nor even which gravestone neither, where, after many minutes of going though row after row of tombstones in the growing graveyard darkness much like sifting through those pictures again, he finally came across a stone simply reading his ancestor's name, whereupon the goblin just looked at it a long moment knowing that there was really nothing to say nor anything to communicate within that silence neither, just that the goblin was placing a picture in his mind to the event, as if matching it to himself before turning back to the living and dailylife once more





87


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, written a short while after the event

"...ah no, my mother's mind had died some time back, so it was only her physical shell that had followed her here.." replied the goblin, remembering how her bedridden mindless yet living frail body, with its unhealed hip-wound too, had been someone dear to him once, but no, her death had simply ended the farce of it all in a sense of release and completion of the mercy of it, and in its wake this image perhaps, of one more defiant standing stone, like the last one of a line had joined its brothers and sisters in long row of stone set in its place by all this final event then, "...so stand well mum.." the goblin simply spoke into the scene now, adding "...but sleep too, for I won't dwell upon this past until its really my turn to do so..."





88


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...well imagine, if you were to add a picture to each post you did, what type of eye for posts you would get after about a year of doing so..." ventured the goblin, adding "...three goals here, *a writer's way with words*, *an illustrator's eye*, and* a credible persona* but, of those, where a credible persona, or one's internetself if you like, seems the most important one, I mean to actually create something that is beyond dailylife's grip, something both ageless, faceless, responsive, and mercurial then..." explained the goblin, who coincidentally lived next door to an old age home as if it were to underline the whole point to him once more, the point being that _if one doesn't learn to fly like peter pan whilst online one will share wendy's fate of living ever grounded by those externals then_





88


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, another "last post" thread



> I win now



"...capital, if I may use such a term here..." replied the goblin, continuing "...but do win this game in style then, and post against me if you like, ah but at some point evolve beyond that to post against yourself too, remember *writers don't need a reason to write, they just do, whereas most people don't need a reason to write either yet they just don't*, so where is your pen human while life's beauty surrounds you still, win with _writing style_ is all I'm saying..."





88


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, having fun but going down in style



> you're not one of us, so it's OK to flame you, besides I'm mod here and I don't owe you anything



the goblin paused for a moment, sipped his coffee, eyed the clock for the time left before work against the mountain of notifications he still had to reply to, continuing "...no, actually if you want to attack me, attack me on the fact that I am selfish, that I am really not posting for your forum at all, or, merely that I'm continuously creating posts that I can be reposted elsewhere, or that I am using this _facing the slot_ ritual here as in a _journey to self_ then, or trying to know _who I am by what I post_ too, just borrowing a third person writing style to know first hand how writers tackle it...", but the goblin felt that xxxxx and the others here were trying to turn everyone into themselves to their own _buy one, get one free_ benchmark here, "...listen, regardless of how you cut it, the hit count just becomes the way of knowing if a thread and its posts are working, moreover, if people don't like something as much as you claim now, they wouldn't keep coming back to look at the latest post posted upon it each time, I mean it's not my fault you don't take your posts seriously enough to revise them across forumland like us livewriters do..."





88


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, talking to a livewriter about yet another ban then 



> frowning, the spirit leans back and looks about.  "I am saddened by the news..." she shakes her head. "And there i thought all would be well.  Alas, i seem to see things wrong."


"...already forgotten, promise..." replied the goblin truthfully enough, adding "...well, there's a watershed moment coming, where my biggest fear is that opposite fate where livewriting is actually accepted, and where the pioneers are then lost to the mainstream of livewriting once more and hence my own demise by it, yet why should I care for I was anonymous anyway...", simply the goblin was thinking of the scene in the film the tin drum where the austrian dwarf stubbornly beats his drum at a constant waltz pace against the military nazi party's music as slowly the austrian band stops towing the nazi theme and resorts to type playing its waltzes once more, "...just that this writing on forumland here is not that bookworld for all their dumb dictates to otherwise, no, one's reposts are livewritings pure and simple, just interactive content ready for replies back, and what's more, the more anyone posts upon forumland like this the more austrian band like they will become by it, so away with that bookworld now, for their place is not here if none of them will write in their posts for a forum readership that surrounds them as we speak..." exclaimed the stubborn goblin ever banging his own drum at this point

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud6xg-cWS38





88  409http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3223


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "if you could be younger" thread

the goblin could become whatever age that elixir was meant to make him, but inside he would just be the age he was today, saying "...once one knows for sure the consequences of one's actions one's youthful innocence together with that _devil may care_ attitude too, doesn't return however young one might look on the outside..."





88


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, about a forum the goblin had given up on as dull, tedious and twee, 

"...naah, simply I stopped compromising myself towards them now..." replied the goblin, explaining "...in that as far as I know I'm not banned there, but nothing is owed here, moreover once they deleted my thread out of the blue, the compromise was over, where being on forumland here, more forums abound that stars in the night's sky, where their loss is now your gain I suppose, I mean why compromise to that which one can't trust, their goals aren't shared by me, no, I want to write for forum goers directly, after all, if nanowrimo was what forum goers wanted to read then why don't we know who the participants are, or what they are writing then, there's no connection so the forum goer goes disconnected, what has that book writing stuff got to do with this _short interactive content_ here, look we're here so lets think like we're here now...", but either way then, that forum was minor anyway, and it was elsewhere again, on larger writer's forums that the real battle for readership was, where the goblin was usually pitched against those posters who all busied themselves about becoming "the next big forgotten" with all that "how one should be writign books for the publishing world" delusion, or who tucked themselves away in some unseen lone blog somewhere, where clearly most readers saw far more _posts on threads_ than they did _pages in books_ or _blog entries in blogs_, passing over anyone who smacked of pure and perfect grammarnarzism on forumland, admittedly all something that hardly endeared the goblin to them however obvious that truth might be today


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, (Jats's line again)



> knowing that posting is not writing unless it is turned that way.



"...beautifully put, thus the humble post too can become writing if turned into it then..." ventured the goblin, adding "...wow yes, and what's more, we've going to prove it, and prove it the hard way too, amazing to think that all I was doing was just trying to create a persona against my old age here, but this is turning into something more wondrous still...", yet the goblin felt it best not to argue with anyone as to whether writing in posts was actually writing then, no instead he would only prove it to himself by doing so, well, if that were at all possible now





89


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, same old stuff a writer's forum, where egos abound and infighting results, _king of the molehill_ too

the goblin became curious now, asking "...I mean since this is a writer's forum here, what type of writing do you intend to do within your posts here, where I'll help you where I can now, for example, I can introduce you other livewriters who both illustrate and narrate their posts, plus I can offer you other forum/venues where you can air/edit/backup your posts to a large readership, yet you for your part will only get out of this venture that which you put into it, moreover there's no fame nor fortune to livewriting neither...", just the goblin felt that so much was being sidetracked by this infighting here, where wouldn't it be better to focus upon three goals instead, their being _a writer's way with words_, _an illustrator's eye_ and _a credible persona_, to which the goblin just smiled to the words "...so now if any of those goals doesn't make sense, just ask before you dismiss them out of hand, or what we do for that matter, oh, so good luck with your posts then, for improving your writing skills is why you are here I imagine, where even if the posts are not the reason why you're here, the readers around you will still judge you by your posts mostly, so best leave that infighting for those ebook peddlers, for we're got readers to feed directly and this infighting is holding is back..."





89


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, just sharing

the witchdoctor smiled “...goblin, you think it's a recession because they have told you that it is one, but look at it more closely, every recession to date has been investors withdrawing their investment in late autumn, causing the market to slump, whereupon an injection of capital from either banks or governments props things up until, that too, proves futile and one has the recession for sure, but a recession, like its namesake, is supposed to eventually return things to what they once were with a recovery...”, to which the witchdoctor leaned closer to the goblin, continuing “...so now, with a trillion dollar debt and one dollar in ten going to service that debt too, and with far too much money in circulation anyway, and that ever unchanged "upside down demographic pyramid" too, still think it's actually a recession goblin..." at which the witchdoctor took a deep breath and just continued "...it's a “default” goblin, financial musical chairs if you like where the music has stopped, america will survive goblin, but it has filed for chapter 13 in all but name now...”





89


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Smiling the spirit looked at the goblin. "I write for my self, my thoughts, my feeling, as always, but also i write to someday be as beautiful with words as you. It is a goal, to be a master of words, and, of course, their knowledge."



"...you already write more beautifully than I do..." replied the goblin, adding "...and agreed, there's a great freedom in this writing for oneself now, though it's also amusing to know too, that amazon sold more kendell ebook readers last year than they did physical books, so I suspect that gearing one's writing to tablets rather than pages is not such an odd idea after all..." replied the anonymous goblin, ever intent to remain anonymous too, and yet still wishing to cut a name for himself here





89


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, someone who wanted to give up writing her book



> I've lost the person that inspired me and kept me going strong... He isn't inspiring me anymore.... It's not his fault though.. Because I am the one giving up...



"...perhaps you should pass up on that which you feel not to be you at this point, for whatever remains, that which you find that you can't give it up at this point will be you for sure, but either way then this writing is simply a _journey to self_ here, nothing more than that then, so don't ever feel guilty about not writing as you've nothing to prove nor defend here,* for a fake book is like a prison..."* mentioned the goblin, adding "...instead, write from time to time then just to keep me company if you like, yes that would make me most happy indeed, so relax about it, the writing is here for you not you here for the writing...", and then the goblin smiled  "...anyway, even without any of us the show will roll on in its way anyway, where this posting isn't about trying to write, nor about trying to meet some deadline neither, no it's more like communicating then, it comes with the practice of it, so talk when the mood takes and listen in when it doesn't, all in good time for your book will write itself out of you when it's ready, so don't force it is all I'm saying..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...unfortunately as life goes on, where one's eyes grow sharper still, but it's a trade off, a new painful awareness for one's previous innocence, but one can never return to that innocence of before, I mean one can't unknow something once one knows it for sure..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...btw, I like your writing immensely, don't compromise for the sake of readership, stick to your style instead and let the reader come to you rather than of you're going to them there is the key I believe..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, about immigrating to oz, goblin declining  



> And make sure none of you Brits and Euros, and Americanos row your little boats down here, looking to migrate to the land of milk and honey, that is Australia! Only joking, you're all welcome to come, but can't guarentee you'll get past airport customs. They're a bit thorough here, with their search techniques.......



"...ah no, me, I am going to live on forumland instead..." replied the goblin, adding "...oh yes, the old fart creates me still, though if he creates me well enough, I will take over from when he exits, well as a livewriter till that moment then, and as a once written work after that I suppose..."





89


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 

"...oh yes, there's always one in one's schooldays isn't there..." continuing "...that too thin quiet child who's always coughing and out of breath in the school yard at playtime..." said the goblin remembering him now, repeating it then "...just one more kid from younger another class now, looking smaller still though, and quiet, reserved, nothing much, except for that open-secret about him...", the goblin thought back for a moment and then continued "...no, in school you could be fat, ugly, or whatever and still get teased for it, but this was different, no one said a word out of place, except that he was _out of place_ or more exactly _out of time_, and then, after a while he didn't show up in the playground anymore, and the rumor went around that he was in hospital again, till that morning, where gathered at assembly, we were told that he is no longer with us...", and the goblin would have forgotten all this still, if a picture hadn't suddenly reminded him of it, concluding "...and what _snakes and ladders_ all these pictures searches become, just that the illustrator's eye enhances associations and flashbacks that one had all but forgotten..." 





89 419http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3289


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Hey.  I'm pretty new to forums and anything like them, so I'm hoping for some friends.  ^^  Anyone with any advice that stems beyond that which can be found within the helpful posts from the admins would be awesome.  Thanks to anyone in advanced who posts.



"...well, a lot depends on what you really want to get out of your posting here..." started the goblin, welcoming the new member to the forum, continuing "...simply, I would start out as a normal poster making friends and chatting for a couple years, and then, if and when you feel you have done some posts that are worth keeping amongst them, I would start to store them away somewhere, as that makes this posting all the more meaningful doesn't it, after which, you'll need to repost those stored posts elsewhere too if only to air/edit/backup them, and finally you might wish to add pictures to your post as that is how one gets good at illustrating...", in fact, the goblin had really appreciated the poster's question now, but then remembered that no one was forced to take their own posting seriously now, but the goblin saw his own posting as a _journey to self_ here, and what a wondrous adventure it was all turning out to be





90


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a tiff with a writer

"...perhaps we had better get some things straight here..." said the goblin, not discouragingly though, but just continuing "...your publishing world is in such turmoil where market share is decreasing daily, in that, for every new book reader, hundreds more readers are simply showing up on social networks, which is good because the publisher will have follow those readers here, they have to come, no not this forum but to these forums, not if they don't want another publisher to be beat them to the prize..." adding "...besides, this year some famous authors have simply dropped their publishers altogether for selling directly in ebook form through amazon, quite understandable since amazon sold more kendell ebook readers than physical books last year, so authors will now be in control working directly for the ebook market...", just that the goblin saw this as some new bandwagon between publishers authors and social networks, concluding "...so where does forumland moreover these writer's forums fit in here, do you not think that authors/publishers/readers alike will not be on the lookout for a persona with a high hitcount with a constant output too, in short, simply here becomes everyone's showroom today, no longer merely that writer's workshop for would be writers, simply you're bang smack in front of your market, meaning my advice is to simply ask yourself if and how you fit in this showroom window idea, and if not, how you can adjust to it too...", all of which surprisingly meant absolutely nothing to the goblin himself, if simply because he wished to remain anonymous throughout and was really quite happy with his present day readership anyway, saying "...and o how I hate long posts, so sorry about this one then..."





90


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...I couldn't help but be touched now by someone else's post today..."explained the goblin recalling that during her looking out for pictures now, she had come across this one picture that had brought back memories to her then,  her losing the baby in the first week that is, those many years ago now, her little name, and how ole she would be now too, etc., so the goblin had quickly PMed her writing "somehow an illustrator's eye is a double edged sword it seems, but isn't it better to be sensitive than insensitive to pictures", in fact, she was probably the best picture-finder the goblin knew of since only a true illustrator can see meaning behind pictures where most people would just like or dislike them





90 422 3316


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, someone who felt she couldn't continue livewriting

"...if this writing lark is no longer for you, then just that a clean break and stop without restarting, where if then you actually manage to stop you'll know that _a life without writing_ is what you want for yourself, but don't then blame others afterwards, nor those externals neither, for your own choice of stopping..." suggested the goblin knowing that honesty came first, continuing "...for perhaps that alone, one's self decision here, is all that is important, where if writing is for you, then continue this journey, whereas if you are just doing it for others around you now, or just for those externals such as fame or fortune, best stop then, because one shouldn't be writing for those reasons anyway, that's a deception that so imprisons you with your writing through the fakeness of it all, whereas if you do continue, then the next thing you write must be absolutely you to yourself again, thus if you then write it, that alone will be like a proclamation of yourself now within whichever words you choose as the livewriter you are still, where I will help you in any way I can, for haven't I accompanied this far, but that choice together with this journey is ever yours alone and must remain so..." 





90 423http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3337


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> You do get out and about a bit do you buddy ? Smell the flowers and all that... Sometimes I worry for you posting intensely in a almost manic obsessed manner. Just sharing my feelings mate, cos I care



the goblin thanked the poster, and agreed that his life at this point was very forumland orientated where his dailylife in comparison just seemed mercifully uneventful now, saying "...yes I do like those things that this dailylife offers, but nothing really gets my mind going quite like all those responses across from those many forums I am on, where either I am helping someone enter into to this livewriting world, or replying about some current topic like now, or just fending off those trolls again, where each of which engages me at a depth that my dailylife, for all it's necessity even, simply doesn't...", while outside, it was raining and the captain had commanded her minion to fetch groceries again, plus the bedroom needs cleaning too, plus the goblin's coffeecup was empty now, but fortunately there was that postholics anonymous meeting tonight, online of course, where raving craving addicted posters could relate their ever losing battle to their postalotism with texts and underlying matching pictures again, adding "...I guess I live life to be able to reflect upon it, I mean not much point of having one without the other is there..."





90


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a writer's site



> Hey, it's insanity I'm hoping for.


"...music to my ears human..." went the goblin who loved borderline sanity at least, saying "...naah, sanity is so predictable then, where writers should never be trapped by it neither, after all, those readers know it's fiction and will follow the storyline if it is good enough...", in fact, by looks of things they didn't think like that at all, they would always ask for something that made sense, but the goblin had long learned, that what they thought they wanted, and what those readers actually wanted, were two quite different things, explaining "...actually, they want to be surprised by what they reads, and who I wonder is ever surprised by anything that they themselves predict, hence the notion of boarderline sanity here, which is the very nature of _fiction_ I guess..."





90


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I like your thread goblin



"...nah, this isn't my thread either, it's just an edit thread here, anyone can post to it..." replied the goblin who wanted to openly share this thread then, saying "...the trouble with me is that there are two of us, one _me_ who writes directly between brackets where things generally fall foul to those slings and arrows of outrageous dyslexia, and then there's that other _me_, who reposts stuff that has been clearly ironed out with some matching picture added, basically the _publishing me_, against the _posting me_ perhaps, where both mes have their merits/demerits then...", simply, the goblin, in his madness, actually believed that it was a journey to self here, and yes, it was true that the goblin had seen through his dailylife facade for the rat-race it actually was, and yet instead of "stopping to smell the flowers on the way" the goblin was writing about those same flowers then, as if the _rat-race_ here had been replaced by the rat's very own "freestyle composition with matching picture in less that 50 words please" benchmark instead, yet either way then, the rat in question just scurried on seeming totally unable to stop itself





90


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the trolls site's "last post" thread

"...wow, my very own troll fanmail, a great start to whatever..." went the goblin, who felt he should explain something saying "...well no, I suspect that the real difference between you trolls and us livewriters is that * whereas you trolls try to get banned from forums, succeed, and get banned for it, us livewriters actually try to remain on those forums, fail, and get banned for it too*...", where alas deep meaningful posts written by personas in third person with matching pictures have yet to meet their full level of appreciation on most writer's forums it seems





90


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the troll's "last post" thread again



> nah leave the thread here then



the goblin agreed, in that, if this thread were actually a game, then alas, most threads on this forum would have to be moved in the games section too, "...no, with this thread you trolls actually get the chance to be imaginative and to intellectualize within your posts now..." ventured the goblin who had suspected that under that thin veneer of thick skinned troll lurked a hidden active mind fraught with much latent intellect, such that only that an imaginative intellectual thread like this one could possibly divulge , so the goblin explained "...yes thats right, simply you need to prove to yourselves your total inability that is, that way all those nasty writing aspirations will disappear completely, and you will be happy being your poor troll selves once more, indeed, anything to help you trolls get the most out of your posting, the very least I could do given the circumstances..."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptd_h0dF7NE





90


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...ah no, the writing bit is the easy part..." said the goblin, welcoming the poster here, continuing "...though others may try to complicate it with silly categorizations, thus expected norms and other such nonsenses, so much so that one finally reaches a point where one tosses that all to one side and starts asking oneself "just what in my life is worth posting then" and then one is writing from that standpoint alone, and remember too, that _all this only has to please one person, the one who has to live with what one has written_, well that would be you in this case...", but on a more practical note, the goblin just advised xxxxx to take a trickle then, saying "...so many posters start with grandiose ideas about livewriting only to then fizzle out, probably because they were either trying either to please their mentors or their readers, or because they were writing for externals like _fame and fortune_, all of which are simply quite unsustainable in the long run, why, *because if something isn't really you then it is not you at all*, so keep it as yourself and keep it as a sustainable trickle where this journey could be a long one indeed..."





91 429http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3354


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...oh no the shame of it all where my posts are better accepted on troll's forums than on most writer's forums, this just isn't fair is it..." sighed the goblin despairing of humanity at this point





91


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...somehow the temptation is always to meet isn't it, to reveal oneself, post one's photos, etc., but for me that seems as cheap as facebook is, for what I really want is to be able to share my thoughts and feelings to the full here, and how can I possibly do that if I have to keep in mind who might be reading this now..." mentioned the goblin who seemed to be growing ever more anonymous as he posted on, adding "...besides, *that which one reveals of oneself just dates one too* doesn't it..."





91


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin quickly confessed to their being reposts, explaining "...a livewriter writes a post like a normal poster does, but then he stores it after that first posting, knowing that each time he reposts it he will edit it slightly...", something a bit like van goth's sunflowers where he did eight portraits of them, saying "...the writing in third person is merely an indulgence on my part, simply a need perhaps, both to know what obstacles writers face when writing, and a wish to become fluent enough to counterbalance the onset of that old age later, and the matching picture is more or less that same type of indulgence again...", no, the goblin felt that the livewriter was just a pokemon upgrade of a normal poster, where, apart from this obvious storing and reposting of posts then, together with the constant trickle of output too, and that of having a recognizable persona, there was no difference between him and anyone else here





91


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, from a landing somewhere



> i cant figure it out... are you... sane?


"...well you tell me then..." replied the goblin, adding "...in that I am replying to posters on a this thread here, which most would agree seems sensible enough then, while others are replying to a questionably mad goblin for all their sanity, which is um..., ..." 





91


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the trolls again



> What??? i guess not. to be honest i dont undestand a single wurd you poastt



the goblin sympathized with xxxxx deeply, and then put up a little notice here thinking it might help here, reading: _wanted, actually anyone who can read_





91


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the trolls site's "last post" thread



> Fleamailman would make a better mod than xxxxx or xxxxx.


"...somewhat true, though the real question might be "how does one actually moderate you trolls" then..." mentioned the goblin who quickly warned them to desist now, explaining "...look, either you trolls clean up your act here, or else I'll bombard you with profound intellectualisms, outstanding anecdotes, to _ever so weighed_ soliloquies, the likes of which forumland can only shudder to imagine now, and all underscored with matching pictures to delicately illustrate outs things to you too, you have been warned now..."





91 435 3426


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Heading to Conneaut, OH this morning for an Amateur Radio  Hamfest. Also, thanking God for the IGNORE feature on this forum so I  don't have to see the insane posts of a madman at 0700 on a Sunday. Life  is good.


"...naah, not knowing only nags one to know all the more doesn't  it..." replied the goblin who to date had never put anyone on ignore  list probably for that reason then, whereupon the goblin just added  "...if someone's posts show no malice, moreover, if that person is  posting upon the topic of "what one is doing today" as requested, only  to then be called mad because it doesn't comply to someone else's  posting standard, and how many times by now, and informed repeatedly  about their using an ignore button too, well then, doesn't that just  tell one more about the person doing to action there than about the indifferent  goblin receiving that action there...", though by now  christmas was not far off, so the goblin's wager would fail and things  would be as before, venturing "...isn't it just that most things people  don't understand they excuse as a madness then where I guess I'd rather  be thought of as mad by them, and be placed upon their ignore list too  if they so wish, for without insanity there is just stark sanity, like a  book whose ending one is always the same then, written in the most  unimaginative way to say the least..." whereupon the goblin, to keep on  topic here, simply related that today he had conversing with posters on the  internet in a bistro to a coffee once more, yes just a little bit of happiness to while away those hours


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...ah now, whenever one heckles someone else, one then has to keep up one's guard as if forced to read through their replies back, whereupon, this forum becomes distracted and loses  momentum through posters uneasy to post"content" for fear of being heckle yet again..." mentioned the goblin not bothered by it though, continuing "...so perhaps then, that's why then I don't attack you back so that I won't need to keep note here, and where too, between us now, the one who is posting the content, and the one who is holding onto my shirttails, does seem rather evident then...", in fact, it almost seemed like the more someone heckled someone else the more it looked like they had nothing to offer in there own right





91


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the troll's "last post" thread again



> If xxxxx doesn't stop dodging his training there just may be an opening for a new MOD after two weeks of waiting for him to make up his mind.


"...nah, I couldn't cut as a mod really..." replied the goblin, explaining "...for I'd probably take many analytical notes instead, thinking it to be of more therapeutic value to have the trolls discuss their inner conflict upon forumland in little self help groups now..." in fact, the goblin appreciated what a terrible shock it must have been for any normal person to wake up to the realization that somewhere inside they had been a troll all along, something that no doubt they would then have to hide from wife, family, and friends alike





92


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere,  the "what does it take to be a writer" thread, and how to get banned from a writer's forum too



> One must, however, understand the importance of proper punctuation of grammar, as the sole presence of a vocabularic mind or thesaurus will bring a writer nowhere. One may be a potential writer, but that one cannot become a fine writer if their writing lacks the charm of storytelling. It is difficult for a reader to comprehend when the words are welded together as a dictation or rant, with no apparent end to the madness. There strikes a fine line between continuous run-on speech and separation of thought. It is of improper style for an author to shove verbs that supposedly describes the verbal actions of the speaker in midst of their soliloquy. It is unnecessary to announce the speaker has recently "added" or "mentioned" or "noted", a sin especially amplified by the repetition of such unique words in such paragraphical proximity.  The aforementioned is a common mistakes budding novella-type writers will make, often if they had not read a book that displays the correct usage of words. It hurts the eye of an experienced writer.


"...well yes, I guess _writing correctly_ is how most people start out upon forumland, but then they wise up as reality strikes home and one quickly sees how people won't read those posts for their longish all well written well intended same old blandness, especially where they were then tucked away in some well meaning blog too..." replied the goblin who continued "...so instead of me fooling myself by some blind adherence to some dunce mantra of _good for books means good for posts too_, something to date that had utterly failed me, I decided to try out various writing styles till finally I settled upon this one, one which had an added bonus of hiding my age too, where now my posts are actually read, why so,  well probably because I am not mistaken for the old fart I actually am, nor for some unapproachable finicky hair-splitting grammern*zi...", in fact, what the goblin was livewriting now, he followed those very same rejected novella-type writers whose style seemed both questionable and imaginative, for theirs was the readership after all, perhaps even moreso for their non adherence to those disappointing bookwriting rules, adding "...look, care to link me to a thread that has a high hitcount equating to readership written in the correct way you're suggesting, stuff written in ever so correctly worded posts complete with full paragraphs and full stops, etc, but till you can't link me, you'll have excuse me just doing posts my own way for the results you so evidently see..."





92 439http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3461


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, an american "last post" thread

the goblin just felt that eight years of miss management, had just given way to outright debt, political paralysis and infighting, saying "...somehow is just seems like the previous president, who wasn't running the show, is now followed by this present president, who can't get the show off the ground either, where the show, for that matter, is fast snowballing out of control in all direction by all indications...", somehow those old words _a house divided against itself cannot stand_ rose to the fore of the goblin's mind about american politics today





92


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 



> hi flea, how's it going



"...well ok, I suppose..." replied the goblin, adding "...however, this is the HUG hospital where my daughter is under observation for appendicitis now, though more importantly it has WIFI so I am not dying of boredom, which as you probably know is the biggest killer of goblins in hospital waiting rooms worldwide, closely followed by _mechine coffee_ that is, speaking of which..., ...", the goblin was eying the coffee vending machine very suspiciously, simply the caffeine content was not clearly marked, yet caffeine detox was beginning to shiver his extremities, where somehow the whole scene seemed to resemble a large table with a little bottle marked _drink me alice_ on it, where the vending machine was probably smiling now, perhaps too the goblin envied those americans their immunity to vending machine coffee here, "...now this is getting serious mortals, will I survive you're asking, never mind my daughter..." voiced the goblin in the long passing moments 





92


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the trolls site's "last post" thread



> I think Fleabag is a secret ****.  He probably works for one of them Swiss banks that has sacks and sacks of gold jewish teeth in their vaults


"...no no no, we were only acting on orders..." protested the goblin, explaining "...most people were merely complicit in their acceptance then,  where their government was actually guilty of hedging its bets here, that is since switzerland has always been on the side of the perceived winner, so it played germany's tune till that tune was taken over by the allies's one..." , in fact, it was rather odd that whole battalions on retreating german troops form northern italy could suddenly turn up in austria, field pieces and all, where a certain country, nameless of course, seems to be geographically between those two countries then

[footnote: The Bergier Report criticizes two decisions by Switzerland that had a devastating impact on Jews attempting to find refuge there. The first, in 1938, was the country’s request of Germany to stamp all passports of Jews with a "J," enabling Switzerland to prevent large numbers of Jews from entering. The second, in 1942, was the sealing of Switzerland’s borders. By the time Switzerland changed its border policy in 1944, after no longer being able to ignore the extermination of Jews by the ****s, it was too late for many thousands who had tried to cross. For those Jewish refugees who were able to enter Switzerland, conditions were often difficult. Many were imprisoned, sent to work camps, and separated from their families.]





93 442http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3483


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the troll's site, the "I give up, I am now leaving this forum" thread



> And returning a little later on tonight bye hahahaha



*obituary*
this troll was, while he was here, not exactly known for any contribution to literature per say, however that does not go to say, that now that he has gone, he will not be sorely missed by his fellow trolls here, only that his fellow trolls have an innate habit of "sorely missing" it seems, especially where the thread topic was concerned





93


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "how did you find this forum" thread

"...well I remember now, it was when I stowed away of the prion mothership just trying to avoid my relatives over christmas..." explained the goblin, continuing casually "...yes, this site was in their data log base though to be more exact, under _strange human perversions_ next to highly top-secret bit about their government infiltrations here..."





93


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, simply the goblin, by nature of the poster's reply, knew that the he wasn't a writer in his own right



> I tend to ignore everything you write, but then I something inside me clicked and I decided to check your punctuation - because I suspected that this whole block was a single, poorly structured sentence - and then, lo and behold I was right... And you're talking about grammar nazism. At least that's what I took away from it. Overall it doesn't make a great deal of sense, and I don't get the wolf reference.



fortunately for the goblin by now his posts, that one included, had already been posted across forumland many times over, so both its readability and validity was quite known to him in spite of someone's mere conjecture to it's being otherwise then, whereupon the goblin just replied "...look, to liken one's readers to _*a pack of wolves that one doesn't turn one's back upon*_ is something that if you don't really understand now, or is something that to date you have no experience as of yet of, it is suffice to say that one day when you get your readership act together you will understand for sure, promise, and moreover too, when you do understand for yourself from your own experience of what those wolf like readers there, no doubt you will remember who said it to you now, so good luck with your own posts instead, but please don't pretend you know the half of it until you've got a thread with some readership going for yourself, though I'd love to read your thread when you're ready, and don't underestimate forumland neither now, for these are early days yet with all those wolves gathering as we speak, where perhaps it's one's actual readership on forumland here, rather than some self presumed penmanship and accompanying sideline conjectures, that actually cuts real ice upon forumland now, I mean either you have what it takes like some livewriter's thread to speak of or you're not one of us for all you words..."





93


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "what are you thinking" thread

the goblin was thinking of _romeo and juliet_, the two clans of capulet and montague, and of that outsider mercutio who gets fatally wounded crying "a plague on both your houses", to which the goblin simply ventured "...well, my bet is that shakespeare had the US congress in mind when he was writing that clan feud thing into his play then, oh and, what with uncle sam as mercutio, it just seems a perfect fit too..."






93


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, goblin scuffing again 



> I already pointed out that you're a Eurotard. Everyone knows you europeans only bathe once or twice a month


"...if by "everyone knows" you mean those people living in america, then in all fairness couldn't you just replace that term with a more accurate "is lead to believe" here, for who owns your media today, is it some wide spectrum of varying types of americans, no, it's just six large corporations that own 90% of mainstream media and who seemingly offer diversity where their actual message is one the same, for example when people died in anti government riots after the non democratic elections in iran, where was the american coverage there then, nowhere, why, because they thought it was too sensitive an issue, so it was two days later, only when everyone had seen it on youtube behind their backs, that they finally buckled in and reported it..." mentioned the goblin not wishing to offend here so much as to merely show the extent ourdearmedia was willing to dupe its viewers here





93 447http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3515


----------



## luvs

ew. my cousin went there w/ her Grandma, & bathing was an event to them. bathing ought be a day-to-day deal. not as though excessive effort is placed into getting a scrubbie/cloth/etcetera, lathering, then rinsing. 
lazy, i say- that is sheer & unadulterated laziness, if a simple shower/bath cannot be adhered to each morning. ew.


----------



## fleamailman

luvs said:


> ew. my cousin went there w/ her Grandma, &  bathing was an event to them. bathing ought be a day-to-day deal. not as  though excessive effort is placed into getting a  scrubbie/cloth/etcetera, lathering, then rinsing. lazy, i say- that is sheer & unadulterated laziness, if a simple shower/bath cannot be adhered to each morning. ew.



("...depends which part of europe..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...for not only do we bath daily here in geneva we we also laundry anything we can get our hands upon moneywise...", in fact, the goblin met americans on a daily basis and the impression he got from them was that they thought switzerland was clean beyond belief but that the people in geneva had a really bad smoking habit, and that they were too thin then, so the goblin just explained "...all food even fast food is expensive here, where one is thin mostly because driving a car is a nightmare where public transport costs peanuts, plus few people drink thus nobody gets drunk then, but instead it's ever_ a cigarette in one hand, a coffee in the other hand, and a laptop between the two_, but I'm odd though, I mean I don't smoke and can no longer drink...")


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Role-players are mostly escapists. Whose normal life is considered boring. See concept video-games. RP'ing is an alternative medium for most to get out of the slurs. Like books, aforementioned video-games, etc. AND the television.



"....I would say that dailylife is actually boring, and that that's why there are these distractions that you mention, yet society cannot function without those distractions, and yet each distraction returns one back to one's dailylife afterwards, simply, it's this circle where society functions in an oscillation between the two states of one's _distraction_ and one's _reality_ here..." mentioned the goblin again, adding "...no, the madness only manifests where either _reality becomes so unbearable that distraction won't distract anymore_, or where _distraction becomes so permanent that one's reality won't break though into it_...", in fact, that goblin couldn't really talk about roleplaying, since he had never done it in its game form, but one of the first things a writer normally does in writing is simply to experiment with the parts he is writing about, he plays each role in turn then, "...goblin, leave all that for another post then, and go get us some coffee would you..." went the muse's voice in the background now, as reality's bidding broke through once more, somehow the distraction was never long enough it seemed and every distraction returned one to one's reality anyway





94


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> why bother writing


"...then for one's journey to self perhaps..." replied the goblin "...for even one's greatest effort cannot hold back time's snow that will cover our tracks eventually, oh yes your tracks are left to providence alone, but there's no guaranty that providence will wish to keep them however well they might be written..." the goblin stopped, reflected, and then added "...no, one writes for oneself here, and as oneself too...", simply the goblin from being anonymous somehow understood that each of his posts were in effect dead by the time he had posted them, but that this "journey to self' inside remained, and that that alone, for all his posting or non posting, remained a constant as some reflection of self upon the path within him





94 451 3555


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere,  the forum in question no longer exists so it is named in the post 



> Don't get me wrong here, but you really have to stop typing like that if you want your points to come across, because being more annoying than clever aside (you prolly heard that one a couple of times before), it takes actual effort to try and understand what you are saying. To the point of me C/P'ing the entire text and removing everything not between quotes. And it was still difficult to follow because the unclear structure and assumption people understand what you're talking about.



"...and please don't think me as being rude back, but since I already have thousands of readers no doubt you'll soon get the hang of my posts, promise, where no you won't need to copy/paste texts for long, moreover, since the forum is called creative freedom, I suspect it has something to do with its namesake then..." replied the goblin before adding "...but let's not hijack the topic on this interesting thread for some personal remarks towards me, since I totally respect your choice in choosing whichever bland writing technique you feel does most justice towards your posts, and would hope that you would extend the same respect towards my posts too, simply it does come across as both counter productive and dogmatic when someone goes around enforcing their own bland writing style upon others here, where only bland sameness would result by it, naah, hardly creative freedom by that then...", simply the goblin hadn't pushed anyone to flout the writing rules to write as imaginatively, though by that same token then, he simply brushed aside anyone who asked him to _dumb it down_ as they expected where this life was never twice and shouldn't go at the pace of the slowest one here





95


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin too, was musing over something about "the hijacking of ideology to create authoritarianism", in that he saw that when one compared ****sm under hitler, and communism under stalin, that is, their both having universal welfare, youth movements, a state managed system, compulsory service, state created jobs, labor camps for undesirables and dissidents, etc., etc., etc., etc., it became clear that, although some ideological difference may still exist in the ideology alone, the actual results on the ground was a perfect match of sameness, "...so ether way, the path to authoritarianism seems paved in ideology then, so much so that fascism/communism/religion/fear or whatever other ideology too, are all usurped in their turn to create some authority over those within its grasp here..." mentioned the goblin, who somehow tried to have no ideology remaining anonymous throughout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSuWCIYi7T4&feature=related


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I've been away.  Have I missed anything of importance?


"...nothing really I suppose..." replied the goblin now, continuing "...that same old decline of the empire with america resembling something going cheap in some car boot sale with no buyers though, somehow it's seems that the belligerent mismanaged america under george bush, resulted in this bankrupt one under obama, true or false then, it's just a _blame game_ at this point, with neither side really thinking beyond their own re'election here...", if anything, it just looked like the powers that be had tampered with the dollar in one's pocket so much so that any new notes they added to the present circulation could simply read "in icy dicey we trust", where icy dicey is _inflationary caused devaluation of currency_, and where icy dicey seemed the sum total of all they could come up with in face to umpteen trillion dollar debt now, with the one in ten dollars going to service that debt now, and one in ten unemployed too, in fact all else seemed so trivial next to it, where anything else but this would be what ourdearmedia would like one to look at now





95 454         3574


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...what it's to be ceasar, sand or grain then..." remarked the goblin aloud to himself actually, surprisingly ceasar's voice from the back of the goblin's minds had quickly answered "...oh just get sand goblin, the plebs can survive this famine if they're distracted enough, besides what good is their bread to them without some circus to go with it...", and somehow, on hearing that, nothing seemed changed, rome was still "bread and circus", where sand for the arena took priority over grain for bread, "...so goblin..." ceasar asked back "...think anything has changed since my day then...", "...well not really ceasar, though these days it's called "media coverage" but it's just sand all the same..."





95


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "what are you thinking" thread

the goblin was thinking upon the new at this point and wondering why  nobody was seeing what the eruption of the bardarbunga volcano actually  meant here, so he just linked two streams here hoping that those who  lived in europe would click as to why this is big new indeed, sighing  "...already people in western norway are smelling sulfur, but the more  something important the less they bother to tell you about it..."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtlpjO9o0Q0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYB4If9GvmQ





xxxx 456         3591


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin was fighting not only to post now, which was the easy part, but to reach above his personal problems which were trying to distract and blind him to the simply truth is that as the goblin gets older his life just remains too short to live dailylife merely for the sake of those social trappings there, or for those dumb trinkets of the moneygod either, "...yes, it seems that my life must be lived on their terms where some compromise seems inevitable though that compromise mustn't be one tantamount to a complete surrender here..." ventured the goblin still defying the passing of time once more





20


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> why the pretense, you're not really a goblin are you


“...perhaps, but perhaps I am very much myself by this persona here too, just online is like on-stage isn't it...” replied the goblin suspecting that by now his persona was well known across many forums whereas by contrast, beyond his direct family, his dailylife was left purposefully devoid of intimate contact, those complications then, saying “...ah my grandmother had been right when she first explained that the older one gets the less people want to know you, so one soon learns to get along without intimacy in dailylife for fear of rejection, whereas if anything, on forumland the exact opposite is true, for here at least, one isn't some old person, nor any other type of person for that matter, no, one is and will ever be merely an unprovable persona of some alterego behind it for all one's words to the contrary, and thus, since a persona is just a recognizable mask without clear identity here, perhaps the real pretense is trying to cling on to that which has no right to be here, namely that which one cannot prove, all one's externals then...” in fact, the goblin even felt that the old fart's aging in his dailylife was making the goblin persona even more credible to him, _forum/venue thread/stage and persona/act_, thus by that default alone his persona was ever his emerging reality within this virtual reality, smiling "...just *online is on-stage* humans, forumland is a devil's playground where you swim with the sharks too, and where you don't know who is reading you, moreover, whatever you write cannot be retracted later..."





95 458http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3609


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...so our hero goblin doesn't want to type out his invoices after all...", "...well slot, I thought we could just present ourselves at the edit thread again and continue these intellectual pursuits of ours instead, for you see although I admit that I am "a well oiled cog in the workings of capitalism" there is yet part of me that rebels towards the free spirit...", " and prithy when doth this free spirit partake of his invoices lest they do multiply upon us..." inquired the slot, "...how about _and then the trumpet blasted and the heavens opened_ as a basic framework of my heartfelt commitment..." suggested the goblin in the honesty of the moment, meaning ever so much later again





95


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I'm trying to get back into the roleplaying scene, since I figure it'll improve my writing skills. I will tell you honestly that I have a rather spotty record of posting consistency, which I look to improve, but in any event I'm not exactly prolific when I write. Anyone who roleplays at a leisurely pace, I hope to hit you up for an rp sometime.



the goblin liked what he had read above, saying "...welcome renewed member, well if you would like to improve your writing skills without worrying about posting consistency, you could try your hand at livewriting on the edit thread here, since there you can post, or not post, whenever you wish to, plus it will be read more often than some roleplay thread might, or in some lone blog thread, also it will help you build a stock of posts that you can later air/edit/backup elsewhere...", in fact, the goblin had never roleplayed officially, as simply one's being on forumland was to him a roleplay in itself, just that most people tried to portray their persona here how they looked in the mirror, yet the goblin often wondered if that was truly who they were like inside, perhaps because it never crossed their minds that their alter-egos really had nothing to do with their externals





95


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...ah but can one afford one's own strength indefinitely then..." asked the goblin now, somehow seeing that america's weakness had been exactly this then, that is, it's inability to pay for long term commitment aboard, saying "...well, my guess is that every tyrant on this planet now sees the US financial constraints, concerning any new open ended commitment abroad, as something which now allows them to act with impunity towards their own subjects...", simply history had shown examples of where some _protectorate_ situation had weakened both the protector and its protected alike, to the extent that some retraction of empire later occurred, the goblin just concluded "...so those tyrants are sitting pretty today, they can just continue to oppress their citizens with one hand, while claiming aid for their citizens with the other hand..."





95


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a "last post" tread

the goblin thanked the poster saying "...no, it's just I want to win big here, who knows, in fact any one of these posts could very well be one's final post...", and with that in mind, the goblin then remembered seeing the new york marathon where one of the many runners was dressed as a waiter who carried a bottle of champaign on a silver platter throughout the long course, only to share it with the other runners at the end of the run, "...well, something like that runner I suppose, and of course he could never come first in that race but that was never his motive..." said the goblin raising his coffeecup now, toasting "...to us then, while we can still run this course and make the pace..."





96 462http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3645


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...most of human interaction, and resulting conversation, is just saying that which is expected of one so that one can get back to more important things like daydreaming or reasoning other things in the back of one's mind..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...so why challenge, thus becoming ostracized in doing so, any expected norm where one can remain hidden in full view by playing the expected part and by saying the right words too, where perhaps 99% of one's whole life slips under the attention radar like this, and where 1% is actually retained in some memory form through some aroused emotional awareness towards it, sighing "...so perhaps too, one lives a life that one mostly forgets..."





96


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, another "last post" thread

the goblin quickly read all the posts on this thread, feeling that no one could ever doubt his sincerity towards this forum, saying "...well, I might let you win for a while, but I will never let myself lose outright by stopping now, even if I know too that these posts have no tangible permanence, and so, for all those who ask "what do I win" the answer is "you're looking at it", where there's always that penalty too, of having gone through life without knowing what one might have posted had one made the effort to..."





96


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a biker's "ramdom stuff" thread, goblin in defense here



> the wizard will mess you up with your own word's weirdo ...


"...nah, you should take at look at what the wizard says before you say that of him then, he's saying here that the more intelligent one is the more modest one is about it..." explained the goblin now, adding "...and how the inconspicuous intelligence abounds this forum at this point, perhaps as something like antimatter then, unseen yes, but still there because the wizard's theory tells us that it must be so, but I'll let you both into a little secret now, "the emperor wears no clothes" here, as to date I've only seen one writertype amongst you now, who admittedly seems wiser than those who have posted here, and yet not as wise as those who don't post here, the wizards theory again...", but the goblin didn't care for someone's wisdom at all, ah no, he only cared for their _imaginative madness_, saying "...you see, at the end of the day, the wise are often so weighed down by their wisdom that simply nothing is left to show for it, where some writer's _imaginative madness_ is what you actually get to read because it has no reason at all it just his nature then..."





96 465http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3669


----------



## fleamailman

repost for elsewhere, more like nowhere, goblin up against a grammarnaz*



> What a load of boring, pointless pseudo-intellectual babble. If, as it seems, you wish to appear intelligent and articulate may I suggest you learn to use grammar and coherant sentace structure to form your opinions? The overuse of suspensions is not only immensely irritating but wholly incorrect. One only needs to use suspensions when you are removing a section of quotation.


"...no thanks, for that would just turn me into yet another unknown unoriginal _clone of perfectionism_ who has to then depend upon an avatar and username to stand out if at all, so pass then, I mean no wonder garmarnazis never build up any readership on forumland for all the godly goosesteps..."  replied the goblin now, adding "...simply, *one's writing style is part and parcel of one's persona*, where it's your individuality that sets you apart, moreover if you can link me to some readership of yours that merits my attention I'll take you barb seriously then, but know this, I used to write as you are suggesting there, but to be frank it just alienates one's readership, why, because those readers don't want to told to march in boring bombastic goosestep for all its correctness, they want the author to be both sincere and without compromise, so sorry then, guess it kind of boils down to the difference between your conjecture and my experience I suppose, remember _it's not that it's perfect that it's pulling, it's that it's pulling that it's perfect_, say what, why not come back and lecture me once you're got some actual readership to prove it, link me whenever then..."





96


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin liked the pictures, the texts and the ideas behind them, saying "...oddly any lapse in posting on my part usually happens when I am actually in a writing mood where one might come across a few direct replies in brackets from me, but otherwise it looks quiet my end, though that is exactly those replies that I then modeling into my “matched posts", those that I then repost without to the caption "repost from elsewhere"...”, something the goblin simply summed up as _*when deep write, when dry edit*_, where in fact, it was often during the goblin's driest moments that he actually posted the most “matched posts" to forums





96


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 



> Several weeks ago, Oklahoma passed a law, declaring itself as a Sovereign state, not under the Federal Government directives.  Joining Texas, Montana and Utah as the only states to do so.  More states are likely to follow:  Louisiana, Alabama, Georgia, the Carolinas, Tennessee, Kentucky, Missouri, Arkansas, West Virginia, Mississippi, Florida.  So save your confederate money, it appears the South is about to rise up once again.



the goblin was not surprised to read this, saying "...nah, it only reinforces my gut feeling that slowly the country is decentralizing now, much like rome did before its end in 410, where simply the regions became autonomous to the point that when the crunch came nobody lifted a finger to intervene..." continuing "...I mean, can you imagine something like a bunch of disgruntled puerto ricans marching on washington dc, and yes, rome was still there afterwards, its emperor too, just that dorothy's dog had slipped behind those curtains to reveal that that grandeur of rome was like the wizard of oz now, and no, the entity of america remained, as did its ideology, its culture too, only that it signaled the growth of confederated rome, meaning that america in my view, its new south, or souths then, who have no need to break free in bloodshed this time as their autonomy will become as _de facto_ by default...", just that a tightening the grip was often the fist sign that one was losing that grip that, as if repression leads to unrest which in turn leads to repression again





97


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the goblin putting dailylife in its place now

in fact, the goblin was still fearing the probability of pole shift here, saying "...the magnetic field depends on some external factor seeing that the earth's core is merely a liquid,thus magnetic south is geographic north and actually points to greenland, so the real question now is how much our approaching this galactic equator is going the effect things, be that in either through low level radiation, which I don't think it is, or just by proximity, which seems far more likely now, either way then, something tells me it's time to think a little deeper than dailylife at this point..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> hey! whats new everyone



"...not sure myself..." replied the goblin recovering from his cold, but now a bit worried in fact that the american administration, was just following the spanish empire in 17th century down her road to ruin here, adding "...well, the parallel is clear enough, I mean same fervor at the top, same problem of logistics, same high cost too, where slowly demoralization creeps in, troops go unpaid or ill equipped, mutinies within the ranks, and final pullout, at the cost of her empire, for if spain had cut her loses at the start, she wouldn't have paved the way for the french empire first, followed by the british empire after that...", simply spain had the new world with an almost unlimited supply of silver at the time, concluding "...so if spain with unlimited finance couldn't defeat the various states in the netherlands, how could it possibly be then, that america, with its multi trillion dollar debt at this point, can somehow subdue the afghanistan tribes indefinitely here...", simply, that same old writing was on the wall, and it still read *either pull out or bleed on*





97


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 

the goblin was enjoying the replies here and would just read whatever anyone posted anyway, and yet somehow that voice in the back of the goblin's mind seemed miles away as if asking that one question again "...so goblin, what's it to be then, does one support "the new south" here, and isn't that what at this point those americans are asking themselves too, ah but what is this "the new south" to them then, where for sure it isn't that old racist south that tried for independence before, so does one support "the new south" or "the old north" here today, and for what then, and with what, and with who against whom too, oh yes, so they wish to rebel inside and feel so fervent in their discontent, but the question still remains of what are the sides of this rebellion here..." 





97


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...just, I fear what is being caused by this prolonged exposure to a war environment..." ventured the goblin, thinking once more upon that portrayal of that man in the film "the dear hunter" film, whose final addiction to danger become so evident through his constant exposure to it, somehow the goblin felt that that author had got that portrayal perfect there, in only because the goblin often saw the same type of thing with extreme skiers here in the alps where the goblin lived, and where those skiers had to venture off-course to _up the danger level_ to reach some new feeling of intensity, heightened awareness, elated fear, or whatever it actually was with them, so the goblin just concluded by saying "...both fear and stress can act like drug do in causing the body to release hormones to counter the duress of it, and yet little actual study has been done to know who amongst the soldiers are susceptible to duress here, either as in "burning out under the duress", or equally as in "becoming addicted to that duress"...", simply the goblin's line of thought was that, if these theater of occupation continue, then it's only a matter of time before it will produce yet more of those two types then, those whose readjustment back into society will be hard upon everyone





97


----------



## fleamailman

from a british "last post" thread today

"...attention all citizens of our dear island..." came the young girl's voice over the loudspeakers once more, while the prisoner listened in, unconcerned though, it continued "...as you know this is "show concern for politics week", so remember to vote wisely in our forthcoming election, for I am sure you'll find the issues stimulating...", and somehow the goblin knew exactly what the prisoner was thinking, that it never really made much difference, since after all, the issues were divisive perhaps, though once in power, their decisions were identical, so there could be no real escape from the island





98


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Is it just me, or are people not buying and reading books like they used to do?



the goblin thanked the authoress for her question, replying "...yes, I'm afraid that it's much as you say where you're mostly correct there, in that, given the choice between reading someone's ebook or conversing with them directly here, they might be forgiven for choosing this rapport now over the time it took for them to try their luck on downloading that ebook now, though perhaps if someone the posts, they might then download something by it's author,...", though the goblin himself had no books, he was only his posts then, continuing "...alas, we don't see eye to eye, where my writing in posts is annoying everyone it seems, yet if I actually were to agreed with your observation there that readers are indeed moving away from books more towards _online interactive content_, then I'd be a fool to ignore it, or at least not take some interest in its development...", where for example the goblin kept his eye on the hitcount, explaining "...so now, when one can create a thread that gets a high hitcount, read _readership_ here, one should at least admit to oneself that one is doing something right, where unfortunately when the hitcount doesn't budge, one then has to admit the opposite is the truth, why, because whether it's someone's books or their posts, it's still same person behind both, an author of posts where I'm a livewriter by it...", yet the goblin meant well by what he had written here, indeed he was trying to be supportive now, where if not he would have remained quiet letting this contempt of posts continue





99


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...true indeed, yet us swiss to our credit are colorblind and very accepting..." went the goblin in passing, continuing "...in that neither religion, nor race, nor country, nor personal history, matter in the financial considerations towards being allowed to live here, for example let's take mobutu sese seko now, that late president of zaire, who was thrown out of switzerland because the swiss could tolerate him no longer, even if his deportation was not because he ruined his own country, nor because he had been a despot, a mass murderer then, even someone probably into black magic cannibalistic rituals too, naah, none of that at all, no, he was actually thrown out of the switzerland because it seemed he made too much noise and didn't pay his bills then..."





99


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the goblin being supportive



> Like I said, this is the first signing that I never sold at least one book and it was rather upsetting.



"...chin up..." advised the goblin, adding "...if you're happy with your own works, that's really all that should matter to you, yes that sounds rather selfish I know but one just has to accept that what one does today is in order to do better tomorrow where if someone ever says "it's good" one thanks them, whereas if someone says "it's bad" one replies "well perhaps, but thy're going to be great", and where it's only ever _bad_ when you break off from continuing...", in fact, the goblin was thinking that perhaps now was a good time to sit back to rethink one's persona here, saying "...for if forumland is really _where it's at_ as it increasingly is, then it's this medium here that has to be figured out first, in that *the forum becomes our venue between us where the thread is your stage, just your readers will come to know you by this thread then*, promise, where then they might say "why you're xxxxx aren't you, gosh I've read all your posts" probably means that their then closer to buying a signed copy of your book now..."





99


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, in reply to that same old barb



> I don't read your stuff


"...so I guess you're not reading this either then..." ventured the goblin adding "...besides, if one actually makes a list of everything and everyone who doesn't read my posts, starting from basic inanimate objects like chairs, tables, doors, etc., moving on to animals like dogs, cats, chimps, etc., on again to certain humans more into facebook, twitter, or MTV, together with those other humans who are either too young, stupid, illiterate, or senile, right on up to you at this point, one soon sees just how much of a loss losing your readership actually is to me..." in fact, the goblin never minded who didn't read his posts and ignored him, no he only cared for those that could progress off that aforementioned list then, saying "...well yes, your non-read of this post has been appreciated..."





99


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, where his edit thread was locked and then reopened as a warning only to be banned for his nonconformity

"...naah, don't think that I exist then, nor that this is my thread here neither, nor that I will compromising for it's sake..." mentioned the goblin well warned yes but still unchanged by that warning there, repeating "...the thread becomes just one of many active edit threads across forumland, where as a livewriter I contribute to it in my turn without really caring what results for exactly what happened, no the lock came without warning at your whim, where I ask myself what's to stop you doing it again when the mood takes...", whereupon the goblin simply smiled, no he meant well, for his posts never seemed malicious having nothing to prove nor defend by them, so he explained "...simply, if you and I both understand that these forums on forumland have no permanence, that the posts are all dead by the time they're posted, so why then should I worry about whether some thread is locked somewhere, or deleted for that matter, or earns one a ban even, where surely one's goal here is just to get the most from one's posts within the time remaining...", merely the goblin was pointing out, and ever so politely too, that if one couldn't walk away from something, then whatever that something was it somehow owned one still, and that one wasn't really anonymous by compromise there





99


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, and on a writer's site no less



> I'm not into the practice of giving away my work for free


"...fair comment, but then again, how are any of these readers across forumland here ever going to learn how well you write now, if and where one doesn't first post something of oneself for them to judge one by, and besides, you yourself pointed out to me on your thread how insidious and encroaching all this _on-line_ was becoming, where I merely suggested that you contribute something here and to think through your persona as well, apparently a mistake on hindsight seeing how loathed you seem to either hear me out or make any connection..." mused the goblin aware that he too had joined this writer's forum to see which writers were writing what in their posts, adding "...look, I respect you as a persona, and understand too, that I could well be addressing some famous author now, yet I'm on your side, because none of your _not in the habit of giving away my work for free_ silliness will endear you to those readers who turn up here for you, for what do they see here if you're not here, what will the read if you don't write now, and why should they stay waiting upon a diva who won't sing a word for all her fame..." and with that the goblin was off to reply elsewhere somewhat disappointed at the coldness, saying "...yes the pace is hectic humans, just so many other readers waiting to ignore me once more, but even if I were the most ignored goblin in the world who didn't receive a penny for his pains, I would still post on regardless of my reception, guess us goblins are just more tenacious, and generous in nature too, than many of you humans apparently are..."





99 479http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3765


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a writer's forum where they are perhaps not quite appreciating their latest member amongst them



> Writing rules aren't random. They came into being because they work, at least for the majority. If you want to ramble and hide behind a goblin, go for it. I'll spend my time with others who, like me, strive to write well.



"...well now,  I do love your reply, while honestly if you wish to become some dailylife wendy to my forumland peter pan here, so be it then, only that you will age by it much in the fashion that your books must date too, though that's your fault for being known, but that's not what I would choose for myself here, for without malice I'm just showing you how it looks from my end..." mentioned the goblin before adding "...you see, forumland differs form dailylife because none of any of this is real, and as such nothing can be proved neither, one is truly free of dailylife, and perhaps one day, when you've got fed up with the burden of being that famous author in your publishing world, or some aging woman in the mirror, or that madame bovary of all those met expectations placed upon you still, perhaps then you see why I stayed anonymous throughout, for only by being anonymous like this can you actually become whoever or whatever you wished to write as, where your having written books gives you all the more ability of becoming that very persona of you always wanted to be...", simply by now the goblin's dailylife seemed like another mask to him, where he imagined too that those who practiced writing experienced this same disparity between the freedom experienced within and that prison that was one's reality on the outside, adding "...oh yes, medusa would set her authors in those pre-set perimeters of dated stamped published stone, much like wendy's fate for growing up perhaps, yet forumland has nothing to do with all that _fame and fortune_ cheapness, nor of striving to write as some writer should neither, naah it's about trying to be that unfettered self by way of one's posts alone in the time remaining, for this _journey to self_ is not twice, so where's yourself here..."





99


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, on the topic of american welfare abuse

"...you're making me think there where what better compliment could I offer you than that..." went the goblin who too, had seen the original article, and somehow felt that things shouldn't continue as they are, saying "...really I don't know what this "new south" is, and there is much that I wouldn't accept of it if it were just the "old south" revamped, as "segregation" and "prejudice" something I won't accept here, but at the same time deliberate abuse of the system by those who don't care for the consequence of their actions, especially where, for example, having children solely for the sake of welfare entitlement, should be made into a crime of "indifference towards one's offspring", as any child in my view deserves better than being born into this world merely in order for the mother to receive her welfare benefits from the state..."





99


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, subject of having babies to claim social welfare, sightly hijacked through

"...naah, let's have more free internet porn instead then..." ventured the goblin half jokingly, and yet that too was clearly the trend now, one where one almost asked oneself the question why compromise to marriage where devoice, entrapment and infidelity seemed almost constant backdrop to one's married status in this ever souring economic climate, adding "...moreover, it amazes me how in the midst of this downturn of our economy, people other than those benefit fraudsters mentioned before, would contemplate either having children or having more children today if one was really was putting that child's welfare first..."





99


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the lupusbots "last post" thread, admin put up her photo

the goblin liked queenbot's photo very much, saying "...one would think it odd that anything could actually happen to a persona on forumland but if I start by saying that form those few _edit threads_ before, came many many more now, and yet, try as I do, I can't quite conquer the whole of forumland here it seems, though both the _livewriting scene_, and my notoriety too, have advanced enough to have me wading through a jungle of notifications in my inbox, but all that never stops me from coming here if only to steal a kiss from queetbot now, saying "...who knows, you might transform me yet, so when you're ready then..."





99 483http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3793


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, chatting with the chameleon

"...I have nothing but praise for you your posts, for you feed me well chameleon..." replied the goblin, who, in reply to the question, had been born and had lived in london for the early years, though being linguists, it always seemed that each generation of fleas just just hopped countries at some point, something like a family tree reading sweden, germany, switzerland, england, back to switzerland albeit back to french swiss this time, where the goblin somehow knew that his children too wouldn't stay put neither, saying "...like that "wandering jew" story then, or like "cain's curse" perhaps, either way then, it's like some child who rebels against his mother where I too have now have rebelled against my mother tongue..."





100


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Then for starters, do away with these pics...


"...naah, not my style human, for I need to add these pictures to gain the ability of illustration now..." replied the goblin hoping that this fantasy style forum had at least something to do with its namesake now, continuing "...so do tell me why you so wish to stop anyone from being imaginative here, doesn't the forum gain by having a some diversity of posts and posting styles, can't pictures be left up to the poster's discretion, or do I have to write in the same way as everyone else does here, in a way that is to be expected of me now, aka some clone some outdated writing standard, to your approved writing style thus meeting your approved content within your approved context too, well I'm sorry now, that's not me then, nor is it going to happen, for I am not like your others, where this pen is mine throughout and where you can further defy my efforts through your post pulls and thread deletions, even baning me whenever, but know this much at least, that here to me it is yet another thread across forumland, where my posts will still be out there regardless, for well you might rule this forum with your iron fist, but forumland is bigger than you, bigger than both of us really, where it retains all that you might have thought that you had so carefully deleted..."





100 485http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=68805 		3822


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the topic of immigration legal or otherwise in the US

watching from the sidelines, the goblin could appreciate both sides of this argument, knowing that about the only thing that everyone could agree upon here was that things couldn't remain as they were, and that eventually some breaking point would come, where the oscillation between that of authoritative repression on the one hand and a social unrest on the other, were likely to sway back and forth through the fabric of society like a widening pendulum, saying "...so, good bad or whatever then, simply that myth that someone can become rich under this present system is wearing very thin indeed, and if history is anything to go by, then those who had flood in in good times usually flood out in bad times through fear of being caught up in a xenophobia back-surge...", and yes, america hadn't come anywhere near its breaking point as of yet, save that there were countless examples in world history where it had happened overnight, and exactly because no one paid any attention to the resentment that had been slowly simmering over time, sighing "...in the end, aren't you humans just animals held in check by your society..."





100


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> why don't you post elsewhere on this forum goblin


"...well that's because I'm very selfish you see, for example I'll never tag a thread merely for the thread's sake, nor for the forum's sake neither, no, each post I do has to be truly meant by me in my selfishness..." replied the goblin promising to be here though, adding "...also it varies but it's something like thirty forums, so you can imagine the number of notifications, ranging form involved praise to outright hostility, between the likes of writer's forums, to dark stuff on goth forums, on to supporting courageous lupusbots on their forum too, etc., etc., with all of them asking me exactly that exact same question where I have to apologize to each in turn by saying that there's never enough goblin to go round...", in fact, the goblin only did about one post a day, one that he then reposted many times before it came close to its _finished_ state, concluding "...so perhaps each repost is like an evolution of its original where the more one redoes it the more streamlined it becomes still, and yet it all had to be an exercise in self honesty to reveal one's muse through it lest the tagging of threads would blur her into inconspicuousness, simply you see me by this, my selfishness to its full then, sorry..."





100 487 3839


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, two live writers conversing



> "Quality over quantity", her mother always said. Yet still the half-breed did not find the length of her masterpeice satisfactory.



the goblin too, was most careful about the length of his posts now, feeling it best to keep it below twelve lines, where any text longer than that he could break into two consecutive posts, either by starting the post by hinting the repetition of the situation as in _still here, still seated in the bistro_ or more bluntly is _continuation from previous post_ in its repost title, etc., saying "...so it's a compromise where the longer the post is the more one is imposing upon the reader whose attention span is not what it was and where TL;DR defeats the effort unless one hasn't first already gained the trust there...", but then the goblin's other trick was to add a picture too, knowing that curiosity was often the big pull of it, so the picture had to be both connected to the topic in some way and eye catching too, where the picture could be used either to underline or to contrast the message in the text much like some dress statement would





100


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, uk election time



> Yeah, I'm half-hoping for them to deadlock, just to see what happens.


"...nah, it's best not to hold great hopes towards british politics now..." advised the goblin, continuing "...you see, in america it's more dynamic and decisive, like _shoot first and ask questions later_, whereas in iran it's just _shoot and don't ask any questions_ but in britain it's more like _ask questions, row over this that and the next thing, tea and fruitcake anyone, more questions then, oh, and how is aunt meg's lumbago now_..."





100


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, about a forum that had many members but had imploded and folded almost overnight

"...just I feel that they didn't understand the concept of forum readership in my view..." replied the goblin, adding "...moreover, that forum would still be going if those members there had been more focused upon doing communal threads, rather than individual albeit talented blogs tucked away in their own little individual sections, why, because no rapport is the same as nothing then, new threads don't give out notification announcing themselves, whereas shared threads send out a notification with each new post added, so the trick should have been to open up and share the thread between them rather than go it alone there, just communal then...", in fact, the goblin understood that no forum actually succumbs unless the admin there calls it a day, and yet in this case the admin had been neither too stubborn to change his ways yet not stubborn enough to keep at it neither, concluding "...so you tell me then, what does the word _forum_ suggest to you if not a place to converse with others like this, a collection of blogs are not a forum then, the rest you know then..."   





100


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...well I suppose there are fundamental differences between this forumland here and that dailylife there, thus different considerations must apply to each in turn..." replied the goblin before continuing "...for example, one can't really know who the others here are, nor what they are truly thinking neither, why, because nothing here is actually here, it's all just a portrayal in words, and yet "whom one is to oneself now" does become clearer through self observation and one's persistence in posting in that posting on one can't hide form oneself forever it just becomes apparent...", just that most people didn't bother to notice themselves, instead they often just posted for the sake of the others around them, or for the forum's sake then, until somewhere down the line they realized the simple truth that neither the others nor forum were actually real, so the goblin spelled it out now saying "...*oddly one's alter-ego is in fact one's true self here*, yet that anonymity evaporates the moment someone in dailylife knows who one is upon forumland whereupon the considerations then become those of one's dailylife's again, causing one to compromise under those observations again, being the main reason why I remain ever anonymous here, yet I want to know who I am by what I post, why, because I already know full well what mask I wear in my dailylife..."





100


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> There is an escape in us all, we find it by hiding... ... ...but we can't escape...


"...ah yes, the concept of one's secrecy as separate from one's independence, where the latter is impossible as you've rightly noted, and how wise you are by seeing it as such, for seeing it as one more person firmly shackled to the realm of the moneygod, where the more one buys into its working the more it just owns one outright..." mused the goblin, welcoming xxxxx to here now, adding "...ah, but no posting for this forum's sake please, nor for the sake of other posters here neither, for this posting lark has to be selfish for it to be sustainable, thus I ask myself _what in my life is worth posting_ and take it from there then, where no doubt someone else might use a different trigger towards how they go about their posting, yet it's all a _journey to self_ all the same, where self is not the realm of the moneygod, self is in spite of the moneygod there..."





100 492 3861


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...naah, it's ok..." smiled the goblin as friendly as ever, adding "..it's just that me and the others are so used to fraying with hecklers that we're quick to scrap a bit, in that each post you see here might look hap-hazardous, or ever so easy perhaps, but I can assure that a lot of effort goes its creation, for example do you think anyone could write as fluidly as xxxxx does in her thread, or as interestingly as xxxxx does in his without some constant practice at it, in fact, it takes much stamina to do this constantly, where it is both without reward materialistically and where one is held accountable with each comment...", yet the goblin also knew that it was up to him here, knowing too, that if he didn't do this, then all these years would simply pass with a void in the place of where his thought out opinion should have been, saying "...in fact, I am glad you've started talking to me like this, for you're beginning to form your opinion and persona by it, so keep questioning then, it's the threshold to seeing that one's tagging threads is not what this forumland is about, that behind the fun and games of posting there's a race to know who you are by what you post while you still can..." 





100


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...well put, so perhaps we should continue this thread then, and tend it as a benchmark of ourselves as a tally of one's output so to speak..." replied the goblin liking the members here, saying "...anyway, do you remember how you asked me before to support your forum, where I said that I would but where in fact I was lying through my teeth, and I'm still lying, letting you down now because I'm always and ever simply posting for myself, why, because the willpower to post for anything or anyone else can't be sustained in the long run, where only this habit of _writing for no reason at all_ is sustainable, so first one must get into this habit then, writing for no reason bar the selfish habit of it, for then the posts will flow upon this forum/venue, and besides, there's nowhere else other than forumland with its forum/venues and their thread/stages to post/perform upon..."





100


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I'm glad you liked it. It brought tears to my eyes.



"...I cried too..." replied the goblin, adding "...but I guess, what with you're nam-vet background, all would have been far clearer to you, you knew well that for some families who weren't shown in that video, the outcome was so tragically different, simply, most viewers from civistreet haven't got a clue what soldiers and their families go through each time, now they only see media coverage of warzones, where they don't realized that the soldier they're viewing on the screen is actually a man with his family, no, they just see media spin, action, excitement, whatever, but not the real context then...", and with that, the goblin then pinched the video, saying "...ah, but we're not to be trusted, though you know me by now, I can't resist something beautiful when I've seen it..."



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkGzqpGx1KU







101


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

in fact, the goblin always hid himself behind some lax grammar usage, saying "...no, here it's ever and always *what one posts of oneself to oneself* isn't it, as I very much doubt those readers are ever going to fully understand one anyway, if only because clearly these words remain mere representations of oneself here, but that's the whole joy of this livewriting on random threads, where simply one corrects the originals in their reposting across forumland each time, again and again and again, till the final residue becomes you to yourself by it, or as near as one can ever get to oneself through mere words that represent one...", "...ah, so that's your goal there goblin, no we all thought that you were just mad..." went a ghost in the background, "...well ghost, what's sanity here anyway, I mean how else is one going to go about doing this posting lark without first understanding that none of it will make any sense in those dailylife terms, a madness perhaps but just because dailylife is reality doesn't make one's reality one's sanity now..." replied the goblin to a ghost who had wondered off again, yes funny how their apparition seem always to be in those unguarded moments





101


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere. the "marketing and self promotion" thread

"...naah, not for me..." went the goblin, adding "...and anyway, it's as good as published when one has hit the "post" button here, so I'll just let others conquer that bookworld still, while I'll take on forumland instead and devil take the hindmost...", somehow the goblin was thinking about dr johnson now who as someone in his day had been known as *a man of letters*,  so the goblin just went "...well that's good enough for me I suppose, let's settle for *a goblin of posts* here, and besides, how many other goblins am I up against anyway..."





101 497 3918


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a writer's forum where they are perhaps not quite appreciating their latest member amongst them



> Writing rules aren't random. They came into being because they work, at least for the majority. If you want to ramble and hide behind a goblin, go for it. I'll spend my time with others who, like me, strive to write well.



"...well now,  I do love your reply, while honestly if you wish to become some dailylife wendy to my forumland peter pan here, so be it then, only that you will age by it much in the fashion that your books must date too, though that's your fault for being known, but that's not what I would choose for myself here, for without malice I'm just showing you how it looks from my end..." mentioned the goblin before adding "...you see, forumland differs form dailylife because none of any of this is real, and as such nothing can be proved neither, one is truly free of dailylife, and perhaps one day, when you've got fed up with the burden of being that famous author in your publishing world, or some aging woman in the mirror, or that madame bovary of all those met expectations placed upon you still, perhaps then you see why I stayed anonymous throughout, for only by being anonymous like this can you actually become whoever or whatever you wished to write as, where your having written books gives you all the more ability of becoming that very persona of you always wanted to be...", simply by now the goblin's dailylife seemed like another mask to him, where he imagined too that those who practiced writing experienced this same disparity between the freedom experienced within and that prison that was one's reality on the outside, adding "...oh yes, medusa would set her authors in those pre-set perimeters of dated stamped published stone, much like wendy's fate for growing up perhaps, yet forumland has nothing to do with all that _fame and fortune_ cheapness, nor of striving to write as some writer should neither, naah it's about trying to be that unfettered self by way of one's posts alone in the time remaining, for this _journey to self_ is not twice, so where's yourself here..."





99


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, a writer's forum, from the "the process of writing" thread there



> Diversity, we are beginning to learn, is a good thing. Writers have diverse styles, too. The more fluent writers can often be recognized by their unique style. It is not our job as readers to attempt to impose our style onto another’s writing.


"...music to my ears mortals, count me in amongst your ranks now MYAHAHAHA..." started the goblin, actually lying because his "whatevers" were more tailored towards forumland, as he intended to cut an anonymous name for himself here, perhaps amounting to the greatest goblin this forumland has ever know now, continuing "...though to be honest certain constraints arise when writing across forumland, they are "post length", "writing style", "content", "eyecatchyness" and "one's persona" here...", the value of each the goblin could only vouch for from his near unrivaled experience across forum after forum now, so he continued "...for example, "post length" is ever a compromise, too long and they'll skip it, too short and it wont register with them, whereas with one's "writing style" grammar**** is mostly loathed everywhere, probably because they don't and won't understand colons, semi colons, etc., where too, the content has to be compelling enough for them to remember the persona behind it, plus adding pictures or streams to one's text also sets one apart, and lastly the persona is really what you are trying to get them to latch onto here, if only because there's no point of doing any wonderful posts if they're not going to remember who's writing them now, so the persona, in my case a goblin here is hardly forgettable is it, so in effect the username acts an author's name for anyone to find one's other threads when googled...", and with that the goblin felt that he should explain how he imagined the readers to be, saying "...here you go then, here's a stream that explains in its way modern day readership to me..."





[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ciEGEDgE1k4"]the secret of posting[/ame]


101


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Just some trivia. Sorry



"...not at all, not only do you post very well and often, I feel you're very brave to continue to post with one such as I, for my hunger is boundless and the forum gains that content too..." went the goblin once more feeding well upon the post, adding "...you see, for me it doesn't really matter which forum I am on, nor what that forum is actually about neither, no I only care about feeding upon that which feeds me my thoughts and what I can fed back to the slot in return, where that post was ace then, for it has prompted these thoughts into this reply back...", yes, by now the goblin had met so many humans, where those who either put on literary airs, or those wrote only for some financial motivation, especially where it was not on the forum itself, never really cut much ice with him, saying "...I suppose on forumland one is one's posts alone, where whatever someone has published elsewhere merely points all the more to what could have done on forumland, the absentia is evident, whereas someone who actually posts for no reason other than an inner need to write on this forum itself needs no _elsewhere_ as proof of themselves to me, simply they earn my full respect already because one can see their content directly, almost as if posting is publishing or equal to being paid in posts, just something without elsewhere then..."





101


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, troll's site, the "I know y'all of you have been wondering where I've been at" thread 



> I was stuck, trapped, way in the back of my mum's closet, wearing one of her girdles, & shaking like a leaf.



of course by now the goblin had seen the original post, saying "...really it's a bit like the paradox of schrodinger's cat in quantum mechanics here, where the two states of *existence* and *non existence* exist side by side as both *is and isn't instantaneously*, or more simply that the effects were happening too quickly for comprehension resulting in one contradictory state of *existence/non existence* then...", though the goblin then felt it was better to remind the trolls that one wasn't in fact here either, since all that was actually here were these words that represent concepts of one upon a screen, but even this the goblin knew would be difficult for some trolls to comprehend here, so instead the goblin sympathized, and just for them then, he added their favorite bit of teletubbies which was quite beyond the goblin's comprehension now 





101


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> Books aren't selling as well as they used to, that's for sure. It's a pity though. I feel for all those people who had their little secondhand bookstores, and have gone out of business. I used to love going into those stores to see what rare treasure I could find. I think once the older generation dies out, and all we are left with are the computer literate people, books will become a thing of the past.



"...naah, nothing really ever dies out completely as there's always some residual market share remaining somewhere, be it for books, or for newspapers, television, or the radio for that matter..." mentioned the goblin then adding "...yes we can see how this internet is taking over as those media, if it hasn't done so already, so no then, so what remains is the question of how will each of those other medias adapt themselves to this internet here, since internet users will still want something to read or something to view or something to listen to, only that they will now also want this interaction too, and it's this interaction then that excites me most, being something quite new in my view...", simply, the goblin never forgot his old writer's club days, where back then too, writers would simply swap exacts of things they had written apart from their published works, concluding "...imagine, to have an author, no the author in fact, just sitting in front of one reciting their work aloud, so perhaps that was my first experience of livewriting as such where forumland now becomes my writer's club once more, and where this interaction will eventually turn it mainstream, why, because you can reply to me here, yes "the readerships is dead humans, long live our replyship here"..."





101


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the lupusbot's "last post" thread



> Goblin.. please excuse my absence... I need someone to rub my neck and shoulders. But that's a BIG problem. I now live alone and my hands can't rub it for me where I need it. It hurts to type today..... But I can READ!



"...nothing changes xxxxx, I'm still here to steal your courage and feed you as before, and please don't think that you have to say anything in return, except that when you do post, that moment you'll see that I am listening, oh and how I am listening too, simply where else on the whole of forumland am I actually going to get a post from a lupusbot, and what could possibly equate to one I wonder...", in fact, to someone anonymous, there was no fame nor fortune, there was only this journey together where the goblin would make the running now, saying "...silly you, you'll never get rid of me now, on with our show then, but between us though I am not the hero here am I..."





101


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, talking of a past event again

"...true, how often one forgets that one is in this for oneself alone here, and how often too, one just falls into some subplot somewhere, forgetting that the real plot is "to create those posts while one still can"..." mentioned the goblin who had just walked away from a forum where his posts had being edited, because the goblin's thinking was always the same here, being "where edited, leave off posting, for it will only happen again for the next reason", until all the members on that forum just become permitted clones of some superimposed norm, "...well I for one, am nobody's clone, where I believe none of my posts ever show malice towards anyone, so that admin there can keep those _posting perimeters_ for those who will swallow them, and besides, a livewriter has only a short span to journey across forumland in, which is true enough, but at the same time he also not beholden to anyone, administation included, as he has all forumland to choose form, moreover if he can't walk away from his posts then those posts own him..."





101


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the goblin conversing with someone who had also left before the forum folded



> where I was told to contribute more to other threads, so I looked around and saw nothing of interest



"...yes, at times I shared that feeling too..." mentioned the goblin, remembering back now, adding "...where I had to finally cheat, giving them that _over committed elsewhere_ line, so no then, the real problem there was that they first requested my full participation only to notice how it upset the writers when I did, and where an upstart livewriter was succeeding...", then the goblin remembered that episode where he and his "edit" thread then got carted off to its own section to wry comments, only to notice that then lone goblin still steeling the forum's hitcount show even there too, explaining "...I mean it's rather obvious though, simply people who don't write in their posts can be both published authors and puff themselves up likewise, yet those readers there aren't there for those books elsewhere anymore, no they want _short interactive content_ to feed their minds upon, just something to read first and then comment it the mood takes, like this not perhaps...", thus eventually the goblin too silently left, realizing that his hollow "hitcount victory" was actually supporting the very crew who least deserved it, for they were never going to write in their post for their reader directly, and where later, without him now, the forum folded on its own accord, why, probably because those there who were most able to write, those writers there, were not giving the readers anything to feed upon, in short, their posts didn't live up their books for all their prestigious presumptions, smiling "...for today our readers are not elsewhere anymore, so we ill afford to short change them like that..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...how smart you are to have guessed the I am feeding off your replies today..." mentioned the goblin who simply explained by saying "...posters post, writers write, but us livewriters, well we're cheats, we feed feed feed...", somehow the goblin remembered the story where hell is supposed to have spoons that so long to feed oneself with so everyone hungered, whereas in heaven those very same spoons were used to feed others with, saying "...*well you feed me, I feed the slot, yes all this becomes feeding then*..."





102


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...people say repeatedly that they don't read my posts, but the hit count to each thread I do tells the truth of the matter, where I read everyone's posts without exception, always have done too..." mentioned the goblin who, when faced with forumland in general, often felt like someone holding a remote-control desperately flicking across each forum after forum, almost feeling himself lament to that famous line _millions of channels out there but there's nothing ever on_, concluding "...so I face abuse and rejection in my goal, yet I produce for myself and I am read by it too, all that which I could want form myself upon forumland, for isn't it better to be writing from the spur of their rejection than to be blandly accepted by them...", simply the goblin promised that he would never lamely tag threads on forums, no each post, whether good or bad that is, was always important enough to him to merit its posting, yes a sincere selfishness on his part if ever there was one





102


----------



## Doc

You talk a lot about writing a lot.  To write and talk about how you write seems odd to me.  And you claim to read every post.  I doubt that.  Perhaps you read every post in the threads you start, and I dare say everyone here does the same.  But few can read every post in every thread.  I know I cannot keep up with every post in every thread.

Why not write a novel.  A chapter per post.  Could be interesting.  Maybe have others chime in if you get stuck in the plot ...or just to see where it takes you.


----------



## fleamailman

Doc said:


> You talk a lot about writing a lot.  To write and talk about how you write seems odd to me.  And you claim to read every post.  I doubt that.  Perhaps you read every post in the threads you start, and I dare say everyone here does the same.  But few can read every post in every thread.  I know I cannot keep up with every post in every thread. Why not write a novel.  A chapter per post.  Could be interesting.  Maybe have others chime in if you get stuck in the plot ...or just to see where it takes you.



"...thanks but that's rather the wrong way round isn't it, I mean upon forumland one doesn't write to be read in chapters, instead one feeds to read back that which one is looking for from others around one..." replied the goblin first thanking the admin for having it in his sinews to converse while the others..., then admitting that even if he had a million readers actually read his posts by now it would have amounted to nothing at all, and yet had just one of them picked up upon a post then that would have meant something at least, then adding "...clearly I failed your forum and have lost my wager by it, but afterwards it'll be as before I came then, promise, though by christmas day we'll know for sure just how much I missed my mark by, where I dare say that since I'm not the only livewriter out there, the next one will fare better than I did now, so maybe they were right about me all along..." while outside the bistro the cold winter's rain had finally washed the street clean of the last of autumn's fallen leaves, somehow the goblin understood this death was just part of the regeneration process


----------



## fleamailman

("...on with the show then..." smiled the goblin)

repost from elsewhere, the lupusbot's "last post" thread

thanking the lupusqueen for her post the goblin just gave her that same old assurance once more, that his undeniable selfishness would keep him posting on on her forum right up to the last, saying "...no, I just want to be a winner, with winners too, for those who face their day and post on in spite of it, me, you, well just whoever then, and for someone who posts on in spite of their dailylife is definitely a winner in my view, yes they might win against me too but mostly they're winning against themselves here, so do you remember what I wrote that line _life's angels are not there to be nice, they're there to help one shine in their reflection_, just reflect brightly as possible now, show me how right I am to have that faith in you too, and let's continue down this thread together then...", where the goblin, for all his faults, was almost as faithful as he was selfish, so much so in fact that he doubted that he could really ever stop posting here, simply it would continue and go wherever his thoughts would take him but where could one not go in posts if one set one's mind to it





102


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

the goblin was wondering if hedes hadn't somehow released the cerberus from its underworld, and if this really was a cerberus that the goblin was facing now, and which one of those three ferocious heads would actually devour him too, oh yes, he recognized them alright, there was the european malaise with its insatiable debt hunger now, the american default with its end of empire policies, and lastly, the one the goblin feared the most here, the onward awakening of the tectonic plates, "...now the jaws of either one of these heads alone would have been alarming enough, but to have all three together today, well I am beyond alarm it seems..." mentioned the goblin, but the cerberus was in no rush it seemed, instead, it was just biding its time as if savoring its prey once more, where the goblin for his part just read into its contours its majesty again in its approach, saying "...at least I saw you coming beast, you'll give me credit for that then, I wasn't fooled by ourdearmedia's petty distractions..."





103


----------



## Galvatron

The editing of posts here on FF i find odd,all it does undermine the edit option time out feature and make a mess of the forum with duplicate posts.

Would Picasso want his brush strokes fucked about with?????


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't understand what flea is all about.
I'll just go with it..


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> I don't understand what flea is all about.
> I'll just go with it..



I just fucking ignore it...well i do try.


----------



## Kane

Kindly note that the fleaman (or goblin, whatever) is on at least a dozen other forum sites, so dropping off this backwoods sno-machine venue shouldn't cramp his (or her) style in the least. Won't be missed. It's puzzling how the fleaman found this obscure little site in the first place.

In any event, fleaman, your count will be woefully short of your predictions come Christmas. And be assured that those poor folks that inadvertently click on this thread do not actually read your posts. They may try, and try as they might, anyone unfortunate enough to actually read one of your posts -- from start to finish -- should be commended. Such interminable suffering shouldn't be imparted upon any soul for the mere mistake of clicking one's mouse on the wrong icon. A painful lesson, indeed.

Alas, in the savage world of the modern internet, it is impossible to "unclick". Dang. So many of us wish we could.


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin smiled back thanking everyone for their concern once more, saying "...no, you are absolutely right then,  and thus the wager ends on christmas day too, whereupon what happens to  these posts up to or after that point is of no consequence really, yet because  of the fragile nature of forumland it's always best not to have all  one's posts on any one forum anyway...", in fact, the comments hadn't changed and only made it easier still, adding "...not that you're asking I know  but the point in reposting them was that I was able to edit them more to  my liking than how the originals now, where I started this thread in  august and have done 103 pages of 225 pages, with a month to go still I  guess, and since you seen to have no questions, I'll let you get on with  ignoring me or wishing me on my way now while I sort this stuff some more..."


----------



## fleamailman

("...yay, I can't keep up with my email inbox tonight..." noted the goblin feeling this sure beats being old then)

repost from elsewhere, a livewriter's meet up



> "Tell me, dearest goblin, what are you truly under your mask of lively-hood?"


"...behind, I am as you read me now, that's why I like this realm of livewriting so..." replied the goblin seeing xxxxx's post again, adding "...where _one reads to feed and feeds to read_ and is uplifted by it...", in fact, the goblin could surf hundreds of forums at this point yet those who actually wrote in their posts were so few in number that they seemed almost like coming across a gem on a beach, adding "...so perhaps in answer then, I am whatever is reflected by my posts here, where the new-post notifications are the lifeblood of a forum perhaps, but if that is really so, then let me borrow the words of horace _Quae caret ora cruore nostro?_ meaning  _for _*what coast does not know of our blood then*, for yet together we might conquer this forumland here that our blood might flow through these threads yet..."





103


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, 



> Is traditional publishing dead?


"...not sure, but various things do seem obvious though..." replied the goblin now, continuing "...first, put yourself in the shoes of the readers here, given the choice between reading a book or meeting the author on-line, given the choice of paying for that book or just reading something for free here, given the choice between only reading the book or being able to reply with comments and questions..." the goblin paused, sipped his morning coffee once more, and then continued "...ah, but now put yourself in the author's shoes, given the choice between a declining physical book market or a growing internet one, given the choice between the constraints of that publishing world or the freedom of forumland, given the choice between not knowing one's true readership or simply looking a one's hitcount here, the choice between a slowly declining book writing model against an ever growing livewriting one....", in fact, the goblin felt that few people had the time to read at length these days, he himself had no published books, wrote badly, and was a dyslexic to boot, but he simply had one thing going for him perhaps, in that whereas most writers kept their best stuff for their blogs and books, the goblin tried to write within the posts themselves, little wonder then why a livewriter's hitcount was what it was






103


----------



## pirate_girl

So let me see if I can understand this.
What you do is browse various forums all over the internet, then choose which forum in which to post your 'take' on those posts, not directly saying which forum, or whose post you are replying to?
Then you find a photo to add at the bottom of each post to drive the point home?

May I?

... "post from here, says, the pirate to the goblin. the pirate has read many of your posts, and was thus amused a time or three. how shall we compare thee? to a summer's day? nay, I say.
the pirate looks forward to further musings and such, tho not much. 'tis a choice of noble bent on intent, or to vent, with time well spent?"






*101<<< 
*


----------



## fleamailman

"...yes, there you have it there in a nutshell my dear pirate..." replied the goblin both thanking the pirate for her best post to date, and realizing too that had he not done this landing here, then perhaps their paths would not have crossed for his not having a snowmobile at hard, sighing "...alas, if I where ever to tie myself to forum topic I would be reduced to posting on those forums dedicated solely towards goblin now, of which there doesn't seem to be many I note...", the day had just opened now, yet the heavens had beaten the day to it again, and now out into the wet morning's retreating darkness a lone goblin was set to trek across those damp streets again for those much needed supplies from the grocery store, adding "...ah, but I fear I will be waylaid by ghosts of the past on the way, who will no doubt like sirens then entice me towards their bistro with irresistible thoughts of finely filtered coffee to an open adventurous sea of forumland here, yes, can anyone resist such temptation I wonder, and do I not have your sympathy for this predicament that you now find me under, your thoughts if any please..."


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, the "how did you find this forum" thread

the goblin here, had to confess that he had landed here from elsewhere, saying "...well, I can't for the life of me understand it then, I mean I set the coordinates for "intellectually awe inspiring writer's forum for old farts please" and just landed up here instead, oh well mishaps do happen I suppose..."





102


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...how the gods punish us with what we want..." lamented the goblin who, having closed the lid, had simply placed the laptop on the bathroom toilet, attaching the plug into the shaving socket to be safe, setting the ripped flv stream to play "the clash of the titans", whereupon, undressing, he slowly enters into the hot awaiting bath, thinking heaven held no secrets now as both the film and pleasurable hot water worked to sensuous effect on the then happy goblin, till he then explained "...well I was happy at that point, only I had forgotten one minor detail here, which is that water to all intents and purposes is actually wet...", a couple of hours later a now waterlogged goblin is sitting on the cold bathroom floor waiting for the film to end, where no doubt the gods were looking down laughing their heads off





103


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I don't get the need for the animation or the prose...but Welcome nonetheless



the goblin quickly thanked the poster and then thought upon the comment, "...yes but I imagine that you do want to get the most from your posts human, therefore _narrating_ and _illustrating_ are two very important things to learn here, no, perhaps not for that publishing world, but more importantly actually as something for yourself instead..." replied the goblin as a friend would, adding "...you see, I am old and have met many of you humans in my time, and the first thing that draws me to someone is not the pretense of all that _published stuff elsewhere_, but just how they do their posts in front of my eyes..." in fact, that goblin often felt that most writers, whose assumed ability meant that they should be able to do amazing posts, actually did posts that showed nothing of their writing prowess, repeating "...look, no one can teach you how to write in these posts here, nor about narration, illustration and the like, why, because it's all new and something only gained by the practice of it, where I hope you'll agree that forumland for its community is taking over from those individual blogs, and that a well thought out persona is crucial to getting readers to see you amongst the many other writers here...", "...no, don't you listen to him xxxxx, that goblin is quite mad and just an attention seeker..." voiced the chorus of disapproval in the background, "...ah yes, but aren't those the very qualities that qualifies me most for my being upon forumland today, for what else would you expect from someone who is out to get the most form his posts..."  replied the goblin silencing those voices with a smile, then asking "...so how about you now, do you still see no need for them then..."





103


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, just cleaning it up here



> There isn't two situations of employment, there are 3, they're being 1.Employed 2. Unemployed and now 3. Self Employed.



"...no, there are 5, you forgot slavery and surfdom there, where for example private corporations need a quota of inmates to produce stuff that they sell onto the market, slavery pure and simple..." mentioned the goblin, quickly adding "...but as its feet turn to clay the empire increasingly invent new laws to increase their slavepower pool while filling their coffers by fines too, where for example someone can be sent to prison for feeding the homeless, but where if the five main banks openly admit to their defrauding the libor, or london interbank offered rate, they only get a fine of 3billion dollars between them...", where to put this into prospective here, of the five central banks the sum total assets of jp morgan alone is worth 1trillon, thus 3billion of 1trillion is 0.003% then, while of course ourdearmedia plays dead and dumb again, adding "...just both slavery, and serfdom then, are yet more signs of an end of empire here..."


----------



## Galvatron

I edited the post today,tax man wont like it but eh fuck him


----------



## fleamailman

("...edit anything you like, that's what I always do here..." went the goblin wondering if there was no love lost between Galvatron and tax man now, adding "...watch this space then to find out...")

repost from elsewhere



> Consider a tale of three people. A boy and his two friends. One of his friends lies about the other. Which option does he take; be loyal to the first and say nothing, be loyal to the second and warn him, or let it pass without taking a side?



"...ah now, dailylife is too complicated to make any clear cut decisions outside the individual context here, so it's always case by case then..." replied the goblin, somewhat reminded of machiavelli's line _the fox is eaten by the wolves, where the lion falls into traps_, where obviously one doesn't want to look unscrupulous like the fox on the one hand, nor gullible like the lion on the other hand, adding "...perhaps then when the prince gives his word about something, as machiavelli put forward in his conjecture, the prince's work must seem to be trustworthy but not stupidly so, simply it must be a word that earns him respect, falling neither into the trap of the lion nor falling the distrust on the fox...", and then the goblin turned to one other point within the case, saying "...if you point out something, then others will then see that you know it, where their next deception might become harder to discern, and where clearly the system propped up by ourdeamedia never stops trying to deceive one, so one has to think carefully before letting on that one can actually discern the truth of behind their spin, so in final answer to your question, perhaps I would play dumb till I had no choice about it.."





103


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...ah but that's the fun of forumland with more sites than stars in the night's sky..." mentioned the goblin now, continuing "...simply one posts for oneself always, hoping that one is on the same wavelength as the others around one, but everyone has something that they won't compromise, and mine is _this sincerity to what I do_, and where life is just too short to fake it anyway...", in fact, the goblin never tagged threads, no each post had to merit its posting to him, where each text within that post had to meet his own benchmark of self here, and where each picture had to dress well its text now, and that each forum/venue had to inspire one to create posts upon it too, and then the goblin laughed at himself saying "...oh how I fail when I even try, perhaps I fail in other people's eyes anyway, but I'll never stop trying for myself at least, for none of us are what we have written for who would like to think of themselves in that past tense then, no the difference between anonymous peter pan who never stops and a known wendy who is crushed by those externals again..."





103


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...bravo, so you've done a background check about me I take it, where yes this post, like all the other posts too will become a repost no doubt, much as the title states then, for this is how I work in an air/edit/backup process today as an unknown livewriter who feeds readily off replies while both editing and offering his posts as bait to those who would care to bite, someone who creates a thread where anyone can post their stuff to too, as in some round table between us, something communal from seeing how that blogstyle seems so outdated and divisive too..." ventured the goblin casually before continuing "...no, most all my posts come into being as a reply like this, written then mirrored away like the rest of them, saved away round about the point of posting...", clearly the goblin's final works were more exact for their reposting, and yet the goblin fell between two stools each time, one that he got accused that his best posts weren't here precisely because it had originated elsewhere, or conversely he was spamming because it came from elsewhere, thus he couldn't win he felt, and didn't care neither, concluding "...can't be helped, so forums/venues have their rules then, where I always do my best to cooperate right up until it's too detrimental to my aims to continue, where then one finds another forum/venue and restarts without hesitation, so there's no malice in my actions, just it has to be reciprocal to be sustainable, I mean why talk to those who are silent now..."





103


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere

"...same boat for us all, only that to some of us it just seems more evident, that's all..." mentioned the goblin adding "...and besides, doesn't the truth always remain that no one has any more life than anyone else, so be selfish then, don't post without reason merely for appearences here, no, one's posts are like steps on a supposedly long  _journey to self_ where there is no choice nor scope for regret about it, only onwards then, where however long it was never enough time to begin with was it...", in fact, the goblin often wrote on the lupusbot site because they just seemed more real to him, so the goblin fell back upon that line he loved so much _the angel is not there to be nice, she is there to show you to yourself though her reflection_ suspecting his duty was to remain vigilant throughout, sighing "...just because one doesn't have a say doesn't mean one shouldn't have a view, for one is no use to anyone if one turns up at heaven's gate clueless as to why one went through life..." 





103


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere, saying goodbye to someone leaving because of the ill that had been meted out to him by the other writers there



> I wish you all the best and thank you for the blessings of your posts and sharing yourself here. You gave me much to think about.



in fact, the goblin knew by this that he had crossed paths with yet another angel, not that that was any big deal though, where many creatures, angels and demons alike, pretended to be humans in their dailylife only to reveal their true nature here on forumland, and where the angels were not always the nice ones either, simply good or bad they were just there to help one shine in their reflection so to speak, "...so you turned out to be one of those good meaning angels then..." the goblin ventured, then adding "...so what reflection will I note from our chance meeting here and this parting now...", and yes angels who, somewhat unlike those humans who were soon forgotten, always seemed to impart something unforgettable in their wake, adding "...have fortitude my friend, and keep in touch if you can, yet either way I'll remember you as the only one amongst all of them who befriended me here, where ever *the action is the reward in itself* is it not..."





103


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> I'm in the lead, I'm in the lead!!! I'll edit this thread when I'm losing.



"...ah good, yet another hopeful moddy there..." went the goblin now, adding "...where I love these "last post" threads for the chance to post anything and thus win by it now, not that I will ever post just anything though, no, because it's all _a reflection of self_ where the effort one puts into one's posts become the ingrained reward one gets out of doing this...", somehow the goblin's present revving coffee-fueled brain always seemed just that bit more imaginatively when faced by a greedy little slot like this, concluding "...ah no, *one should never ever be that which one has written before*, those sitting on their laurels previously published types there, for one's writings mustn't have that past tense to it, and besides too, I feel more alive and aware while I am still creating new posts each day now...", so the goblin's autopsy would probably read "death by posting abuse", yes but isn't that exactly what he would have wished for himself too


----------



## fleamailman

repost from elsewhere



> You have offered the poster no help or advice whatsoever. All you have given is some philosophical rubbish. Just because you make a post does not make you a writer. And just because you answer a topic in an absurdly roundabout way does not make you helpful.



"...actually no, if one cares to read her post it's a call for encouragement, and what encourages better than their suddenly noticing that one can write directly within one's own posts without any of your formal writer's preconditions here, something that can then be tailored to anything else again, because it's just oneself and this forumland here today, where those main authors are dumping their publishers for direct publishing what with amazon selling more ebook readers than physical books, moreover, for someone to stumble across anyone's published works just millions more readers will turn up on this forumland to be authors/readers in their own right, in short then, far more people browse forumland at this point than either those blogs or ebooks there...", the goblin let it sink in hard and then continued “...but you know already I guess, but where we differ is that I am anonymously writing for myself alone, just another livewriter if you like, typically feeding to be feed, whereas you, as some set writer I imagine, are probably thinking more that writing is “churning out books and licking those boots chasing fame and fortune, etc., using that same old cobweb and mothballs process”, yet on forumland one is one's hitcount pure and simply, it's one's actual readership, so whereas today I already have threads with 100,000hits, and many more with 50000hits too, you presume to lecture me in your threadbare state about what is or isn't helpful towards writing when you have no forum readership whatsoever, a discrepancy that's like obvious, just your dwindling book sales against our growth of short interactive content, you see, writing actually has a much wider scope than your mere bookpeddling today, and no, I for one don't wish to follow you down yesterday's published path of stifling conformity, of groveling to publishers, and such evident diminishing returns too, as my many readers read my posts with a clear hitcount to prove it too, so please take forum readership more seriously in future...", whereupon the goblin went back to editing his posts for the real readership once more, for someone had to write for here if most writers were still doing their unread ebooks of yersterways by yestermeans, so he simply shouted out "...new horizons anybody perhaps your very own forumland here now..."





103


----------

